# Macbook, MAJ Mode rentrée 2008, on y croit !



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

Voilà pour tout ceux et toutes celles qui croient comme moi (Croire ? ESPERE !!!!)  à une révision des Macbook pour la rentrée !!! Ma prévision ? Quelques évolutions niveau caracteristique technique ( Wiimax, Nouveaux Intel, MULTI TOUCH !!!, la Ram ne devrait pas changée, capacité plus grande pour le HDD, une superbe dalle LED !, rétro éclairage ?... ) et soyons fous, un nouveau design style MBP mais pas sûr à 100% quoique le design actuelle n'est pas sans me déplaire ! J'ai prévu mon voyage à NY pile poil pour la dernière semaine de Aout en espérant ne pas être dégouté !!!! lol 

Vous y croyez vous ? Où suis je frappée par l'utopie ?


----------



## UnAm (11 Juin 2008)

moi aussi j'aimerai y croire 


_mais je pense que ce topic n'est pas dans la section appropriée^^_


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> moi aussi j'aimerai y croire
> 
> 
> _mais je pense que ce topic n'est pas dans la section appropriée^^_



Je pense aussi, mais bon, ça rentre en compte pour les conseils d'achat !


----------



## Rob'pom (11 Juin 2008)

On peut espérer un Special Event début Août comme l'année dernière... vu qu'il y pas eu de news hardware mac à la WWDC


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

Rob'pom a dit:


> On peut espérer un Special Event début Août comme l'année dernière... vu qu'il y pas eu de news hardware mac à la WWDC


C'est pas faut du tout !!!! Perspicace d'ailleurs ! lol :mouais:


----------



## Chtiterikku (11 Juin 2008)

Quand vous dites début Août c'était plutôt vers le début (2/3 ...) ou un peu plus tard ? Je dois commander le mien fin juillet, un peu plus ou un peu moins d'attente je suis pas à ça près ... Juste histoire de voir s'il y à une MàJ hihi


----------



## Rob'pom (11 Juin 2008)

Dans les premiers jours d'Août il me semble Ça vaut peut-être le coup d'attendre. De toute façon cet Event est annoncé par communiqué


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Quand vous dites début Août c'était plutôt vers le début (2/3 ...) ou un peu plus tard ? Je dois commander le mien fin juillet, un peu plus ou un peu moins d'attente je suis pas à ça près ... Juste histoire de voir s'il y à une MàJ hihi



T'inquiètes on se tiens au courant via ce post  ! Mais je pense que cela se fera dans la première quinzaine pour laisser le temps aux Etudiants d'acheter leur matos pile pour la rentrée... Enfin rien n'est sûr mais c'est assez logique ! Comme je l'attends ce Macbook ! Moi qui a passé 2 an et demi sur MBP j'ai envie de changer un peu, en plus,  à part photoshop je ne fais rien d'exceptionnel nécessitant bcp de ressources Graphique.... Cela dit Photoshop et Flash sont indispensable pour moi, alors qu'Apple n'hésites pas à boosté un peu même si à l'heure actuelle ça fonctionnerai déjà trés bien ac l'actuel Macbook...

Allez APPLE !!!! Une dalle LED, le Multi Touch et le rétro éclairage c'est tout ce que je demande après question design m'en fou !:sleep:


----------



## brucetp (11 Juin 2008)

et à votre avis, steve va remonter les prix au dessus de la barre des 1000e pour le modèle "bas de gamme"???


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> et à votre avis, steve va remonter les prix au dessus de la barre des 1000e pour le modèle "bas de gamme"???


J'pense pas qu'il augmentera le prix... Après avoir baissé les prix c'est assez difficile de les augmenté vis à vis des clients ( Quoi que à Cupertino...  ) Toujours est il c'est que si il veut toujours echelonné sa gamme de Macbook en 3 il est forcé de proposer un produit sous la barre des 1000 Euros...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

Au fait, je suis convaincu d'une chose: pas de multi-Touch pour MacBook ! 
Comme ça, il n'y a que les hauts de gamme qui l'ont !!

Et hop, vous devez débourser ~100&#8364; de plus...


----------



## brucetp (11 Juin 2008)

je raisonne comme toi par rapport au fait que c'est dur de remonter les prix...mais comme tu l'as dit c'est cupertino...
et pour les iMacs, vous pensez qu'il y aura également un relooking? car je compte faire d'une pierre 2 coups!


----------



## Rob'pom (11 Juin 2008)

MAJ iMac ça me semble peu probable: on les a refait très récemment.

Relooking c'est impossible vu que les alu dates d'août 2007.


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> et pour les iMacs, vous pensez qu'il y aura également un relooking? car je compte faire d'une pierre 2 coups!


J'te répondrai comme Rob... Les iMacs c'est vraiment peu probable pour ne pas être sûr... Enfin qui sait... 
Pour le multi Touch c'est la chose à craindre qu'Apple le garde que pour les hauts de gamme... Je sens qu'entre le rétro éclairage et le multi touch il y aura bien l'un des deux présent sur le Macbook... j'pense plus au Multi mais bon, le rétro éclairage est vraiment utile !!! Et il serait temps qu'Apple généralise...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

Veut rien dire...les MàJ peuvent être faites n'importe quand, selon les mouvements technologiques...
Le Design ne sera, cependant, pas retouché...trop récent.

A +


----------



## Manel92 (11 Juin 2008)

Pas d'alu svp lol


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> Pas d'alu svp lol


Je pense pas pr l'alu... quoique... Alu + Black... j'sais pas... ca m'etonnerait quand meme...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juin 2008)

Hey,

En pensant à cette éventualité, trouvez-vous judicieux d'acheter un MacBook Blanc au début du mois de Juillet?


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Juin 2008)

Ecran LED j'en suis sur 

Apres pkoi pas un ptit relook


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Hey,
> 
> En pensant à cette éventualité, trouvez-vous judicieux d'acheter un MacBook Blanc au début du mois de Juillet?


C'est toujours le même problème... Si c'est urgent vas y ! si ça peut attendre attend... Dans tout les cas le principal... FAIT TOI PLAISIR !!!!!!!


----------



## Manel92 (11 Juin 2008)

Je trouverai sa tres dommage que les Macbook passent en alu..
c'est aussi pour sa que des gens l'achete pour le plastique blanc ou noir lol !!

mais bon ayant sortit l'Iphone 3G en blanc aussi, on peut esperer que le blanc des MB perdure encore de nombreuses années

et c'est quoi un écran LED exactement ? (recherche infructueuse sur google) 
Quand au multitouche sa serait bien.. mais le MB reste pour le grand publique donc je doute qu'il y ai d'aussi grande MAJ !!! meme si sa serait good


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> et c'est quoi un écran LED exactement ?


Un écran LED d'une améliore la qualité de l'image ( Couleur ) et est vachement plus économique.... Enfin désolé pour cette vague définition... Peut être quelqu'un d'autre se chargera de mieux te répondre... ?


----------



## Glaciadluz (11 Juin 2008)

L'écran LED rajoute environ 20 minutes d'autonomie...
Par contre, je vois pas le design des MacBook bouger, sinon, a mon sens, yaurait aucune distinction entre les gammes et donc voila.

Ou en tout cas, pas pour le moment si on en croit les déclinaisons de l'iPhone...

Pour les iMacs, c'est même pas la peine d'y penser non plus ^^

Et, a mon sens, si quelque chose doit arrivé sur le MB entre le multi et le rétroéclairage, ca risque d'être le rétroéclairage puisque, pour le cout, le multitouch fait beaucoup plus gadget et donc les gens kiffent plus


----------



## Manel92 (11 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## Piixel (11 Juin 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> le multitouch fait beaucoup plus gadget et donc les gens kiffent plus


C'est clair que le multi touch j'en vois pas trop l'intérêt (A Part peut etre sur un Ecran !!!)... à part pour faire le Cakos devant les potes ou la famille ! Le rétro éclairage voilà ce qui manque au Macbook !!!!


----------



## Glaciadluz (11 Juin 2008)

Le Multitouch c'est même inutile selon moi dans cette configuration en tout cas puisque tu peux tout faire au clavier et bcp plus rapidement... 
Par contre, sur un tablet PC je dis pas


----------



## jeremyzed (12 Juin 2008)

c'est claire que ca sert a rien le multitouch !


----------



## brucetp (12 Juin 2008)

sur le MB, il peut en effet s'avérer être un gadget mais sur le Air, c'est très pratique parce que 
1/ avec un port usb faut choisir entre souris et autre...or le multi touch permet de remplacer agréablement une MM
2/ certains ont un MBA et l'ont sur le bras, je vois pas comment ils ferait pour y brancher une souris 

donc quelque part suivant l'utilisation du mac, ça peut être utile...
qui sait, on en aura peut être besoin de ça dans qulques années... aucune invention n'est inutile en soi!


----------



## shanggla (12 Juin 2008)

J'espère qu'elle aura lieu cette MAJ....
Perso au départ j'espérait une coque en alu, mais en fait je les trouve beaux les macbooks en plastiques (et désolée je vais me faire taper mais je suis pas très très fan du MBP...)
Après je voudrais un pastique incassable, même si apparemment les derniers ne souffrent plus de problèmes...et puis je vois mal apple sans mac blanc, c'est mythique
Le multitouch pourquoi pas, mais c'et pas indispensable je pense
Un écran LED et un clavier rétro éclairé ça ça serait cool !
Je vais pas tenir jusqu'en aoùt trop de suspense!


----------



## Manel92 (12 Juin 2008)

et Août c'est le minimum


----------



## Piixel (12 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> et Août c'est le minimum


 HHHééééé !!!!  Nous porte pas la poisse ! :hein:  Surtout que le refurb d'aujourd'hui me fait envie !!!!


----------



## Glaciadluz (12 Juin 2008)

Si on attend toujours, on achete rien...
Surtout que le coup d'Aout c'est simplement des suppositions et ca vient de forums.. 
D'ailleurs, les mêmes qui disaient que ca viendrait à la Keynote.
remarque, s'ils disent ca pour tous les mois, y a bien un jour ou ca tombera juste :love:


----------



## Chtiterikku (12 Juin 2008)

Hihi c'est sûr ça  

Quand a été la dernière mise à jour du macbook ?


----------



## gauthier13 (12 Juin 2008)

En fait je crois que l'on peut épiloguer pendant un bon bout de temps sur les éventuelles mises à jour ou changement de design : il me semble bien que Cupertino ai une certaine culture du secret et que les porduits sortent quand on ne les attend pas !


----------



## Thymotep (12 Juin 2008)

La dernière MaJ c'est MacBook date de février 2008 !


----------



## Piixel (12 Juin 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Hihi c'est sûr ça
> 
> Quand a été la dernière mise à jour du macbook ?



La dernièer MAJ a eu lieu en février...


----------



## Karb0ne (12 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> Je trouverai sa tres dommage que les Macbook passent en alu..
> c'est aussi pour sa que des gens l'achete pour le plastique blanc ou noir lol !!
> 
> mais bon ayant sortit l'Iphone 3G en blanc aussi, on peut esperer que le blanc des MB perdure encore de nombreuses années
> ...




Exactement ce n'est pas l'écran qui est à LED (Light Emiting Diode) ou DEL en français mais le rétro-éclairage (en anglais backlight) de la dalle. 

La LED est un composant 100% électronique comme le transistor et qui possède une durée de vie extraordinaire avec une consommation réduite en électricité.

Pour permettre de voir les pixel de couleur de la dalle il faut un éclairage placé derrière celle-ci. La technologie utilisée actuellement dans la plupart des produits est un système de néons.
Maintenant les constructeurs souhaitent remplacer ces néons par des diodes (LED) ce qui permet: 

- Premièrement d'annuler complètement l'effet de blanchiment des noirs sur certaines zone de l'écran, un cas qui se rencontre assez fréquement lors de visionnage de film avec les bandes noir. Les néons étant généralement en haut et en bas de la dalle. 
Les diodes sont toutes contrôlées par un circuit régulant l'intensité appliqué à leurs bornes donc l'écran est automatiquement ajusté en fonction du besoin de lumière.

- Deuxièmement une réduction de la consommation d'énergie.

- Troisièmement une augmentation de la durée de vie de l'écran.


----------



## brucetp (12 Juin 2008)

quand je parlais de "relooking" au début, je me suis mal exprimé, je parlais bien sûr de config!


----------



## Manel92 (13 Juin 2008)

De toute facon avant des potentielles MAJ des macbook il y aura surement des fuites de la part de certains site Internet qui nous annonceront quelques semaines a l'avance des pistes probable... comme presque a chaque fois  

Maintenant beaucoup de rumeurs annonces des MAJ pour cet été.. on peut toujours esperer et bavez sur l'AS en attendant lol !!! 

vivement la rentrée que je l'ai ce foutu Macbook qui me fait de l'oeil depuis 5 mois !


----------



## Glaciadluz (13 Juin 2008)

Des liens pour les nombreuses rumeurs de cet été ?
C'est ca le problème, on dit ca sur les forums par "expérience" mais les liens y en a pas tant que ca qui disent ca 

donc a part être mme irma.. ^^


----------



## Manel92 (13 Juin 2008)

Je parle pas de vraie rumeurs forcément.. mais tout un tas de supposition qui commence a s'intensifier.. comme macgé ou macbidouille ou les autres sites de mac quand on cherche sur google !! 
En tout cas avant la MAJ de février c'est se qui c'était passé.. puis avec l'iphone 3G et la keynote..


----------



## Piixel (13 Juin 2008)

En fait le probleme c'est que trop de gens s'attendait aux Macbook à la WWDC, alors que s'était quasi sûr que ce ne soit pas le cas, du coups certains sont perplexes. Apple respecte toujours approximativement son délai entre les MAJ ( oui, exception de celle de février ! ) Mais il s'aligne désormais sur la map d'Intel... Moi je dis qu'Apple n'a pas fait de grosses révolutions en février pour nous faire réver en Aout ! lol :rateau: Et pour ce qui est de l'Alu ou pas, j'm'en fiche mais cela m'étonnerait... Ils sont obligé de différencier leur gamme ! Et bon le blanc ou noir je les trouve quand meme plus fun que l'Alu (Pr rappel je viens de passer pas moins de 2 ans et demi sur le premier MBP 1,83 qui a succédé à mon iBook G4 (Ca pété grave comme nom !)) Enfin tout ca pour dire que quoi qu'il en soit je ferai de ce nouveau macbook (ds l'hypothétique sortie en Aout) la derniere semaine d'Aout lors de mon déplacement à NYC ! et qui sait ramener qq iPhone 3 G de là bas lol


----------



## Liquide (14 Juin 2008)

Pensez-vous qu'ils vont modifier le macbook Air ??


----------



## Manel92 (14 Juin 2008)

Personne ne sait.. et personne ne sera jamais avant le jour J !!


----------



## boelraty (15 Juin 2008)

... c'est la magie Apple !!!!


----------



## Alex543 (15 Juin 2008)

ohhhh il y a quelques certitudes....
 Oui les macbook air vont être changés.


----------



## Liquide (15 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> ohhhh il y a quelques certitudes....
> Oui les macbook air vont être changés.





Tu pense qu'ils vont être changé dans "quel sens" à ton avis ??
Penses-tu qu'ils vont le faire avant la rentrée car je suis étudiant et j'aimerais profiter de leur offre qu'ils vont faire pour la rentrée (si c'est la même qu'aux Etats Unis, ils offrent un iPod Touch ou un iPod nano....) !!!

Pcq j'aimerais pas avoir travaillé tout l'été pour m'acheter l'airbook et une semaine après qu'ils le changent !!!

Sinon quand apple fait ses annonces avant la sortie des nouveaux modeles, ils le font où ??? (est-ce qu'on en a acces à cette information facilement et non en fouinant sur tous les sites qu'on trouve et qui parlent d'apple !!)


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juin 2008)

Liquide a dit:


> Sinon quand apple fait ses annonces avant la sortie des nouveaux modeles, ils le font où ??? (est-ce qu'on en a acces à cette information facilement et non en fouinant sur tous les sites qu'on trouve et qui parlent d'apple !!)



Sur le site d'Apple...


----------



## boelraty (15 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> ohhhh il y a quelques certitudes....
> Oui les macbook air vont être changés.




sources ?


----------



## Manel92 (15 Juin 2008)

Les MBA sont quand meme tout récent et tout nouveau..
je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de renouveau d'ici peu.. en tout cas design..
Apres il y aura surement une évolution sa c'est sur.. *un jour*...


----------



## Piixel (15 Juin 2008)

Certainement une évolution technique mais point de vue design c'est clair qu'il n'y aura rien... Il plaît comme ça donc...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juin 2008)

Liquide a dit:


> Tu pense qu'ils vont être changé dans "quel sens" à ton avis ??
> Penses-tu qu'ils vont le faire avant la rentrée car je suis étudiant et j'aimerais profiter de leur offre qu'ils vont faire pour la rentrée (si c'est la même qu'aux Etats Unis, ils offrent un iPod Touch ou un iPod nano....) !!!
> 
> Pcq j'aimerais pas avoir travaillé tout l'été pour m'acheter l'airbook et une semaine après qu'ils le changent !!!
> ...





boelraty a dit:


> sources ?



Bah en disant ça, Alex543, n'a pas pris un grand risque. Il n'a pas du tout précisé la date de ce changement. On sait qu'il sera changé, un jour... Mais pour savoir quand....


----------



## Manel92 (15 Juin 2008)

revenons a notre MB 
et si Mardi le Store fermé hein


----------



## Piixel (15 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> revenons a notre MB
> et si Mardi le Store fermé hein



Oui ! Revenons à ce qui nous interesse !!!! Mardi ? Pourquoi pas !!!! Mais j'penserais plutot courant juillet pour une disponibilité fin juillet voir debut aout...


----------



## Manel92 (15 Juin 2008)

une fermeture le mardi 15 juillet soit dans un mois 
je le sens bien comme sa !! mais pourvuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu qu'il n'y ai pas d'alu
et d'apres des rumeurs apple aurai commandé 3 millions d'écran..


----------



## jeremyzed (16 Juin 2008)

comment tu sais qu'il va fermer le 15 juillet ?


----------



## Manel92 (16 Juin 2008)

c'est une suposition lol


----------



## jeremyzed (16 Juin 2008)

parce qu'il ferme le mardi habituellement ?


----------



## Piixel (16 Juin 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> parce qu'il ferme le mardi habituellement ?


Le Mardi c'est sacré lol Oui, chaque mise à jour, en règle générale se passe le Mardi, "jour habituelle de fermeture de l'Apple Store" !


----------



## Azaly (17 Juin 2008)

Bon je sais qu'on parle du macbook mais perso j'aimerais bien que dans le futur (pas forcément maintenant vu que je compte pas m'en acheter un de suite), que les MBP soient équipés du même clavier que les MB. Parce que j'ai le clavier de l'iMac, un peu pareil, c'est que du bonheur!!


----------



## kryss (17 Juin 2008)

Oui, oui, oui... je l'attend impatiemment cette mise à jour du MacBook Pro ! Même design, pourquoi pas plus fin... écran LED, clavier du genre MacBook ou MacBook Air, en noir ou gris... un lecteur voire lecteur/graveur bluray (mais aucun problème s'il n'y est pas)... les prochains nouveaux processeurs Montevina...

Pour vous, ca serait aux alentours de fin juillet/début août ? c'est ça ?... j'espère... j'espère... parce que je ne peux plus tenir... je vais craquer... il me le faut ce macbook pro...


----------



## Manel92 (17 Juin 2008)

Qui vous dit qu'a la fin de la semaine, le macbook va passer au feu orange sur consomac ? MOI 

Et moins d'un mois avant les premieres informations concernant les MAJ du MB !!! 
on y est presque !!


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Juin 2008)

Les processeurs Montevina sont toujours pas au point, la mise à jour ça attendra.


----------



## Glaciadluz (17 Juin 2008)

+1 avec gringo


----------



## Chtiterikku (17 Juin 2008)

Et au niveau des prix si MàJ il y à, est ce que vous pensez que ça va augmenter ? Ou les MàJ d'avant il n'y a pas eu d'augmentation ?


----------



## Piixel (17 Juin 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Et au niveau des prix si MàJ il y à, est ce que vous pensez que ça va augmenter ? Ou les MàJ d'avant il n'y a pas eu d'augmentation ?



A la derniere MAJ il y a eu baisse des prix, 50 Euros pr les macbook et 100 Euros sur les MBP... dc... J'pense pas...


----------



## luchoadvance (20 Juin 2008)

D'apres le réponsable du site consomac , il va passer le MacBook en orange d'ici la fin de la semaine , 

je croise les doigts pour une MAJ avant la rentrée des classes


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Juin 2008)

j ai revé du nouveau macbook cette nuit ! lol et y'avait un ecran LED loool:love:


----------



## Piixel (20 Juin 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> j ai revé du nouveau macbook cette nuit ! lol et y'avait un ecran LED loool:love:



Bon, alors là c'est du lourd  !!!! On va l'avoir ce new Macbook !!!!!!


----------



## luchoadvance (20 Juin 2008)

Petite question (étant nouveau dans le monde Mac) , généralement quand Apple fait une MAJ de ses produits , il prévoit une réunion avec la presse ou quelquechose dans le genre ? ou le mardi soir sans prevenir il ferme le store et mettent a jour ?


----------



## Piixel (20 Juin 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Petite question (étant nouveau dans le monde Mac) , généralement quand Apple fait une MAJ de ses produits , il prévoit une réunion avec la presse ou quelquechose dans le genre ? ou le mardi soir sans prevenir il ferme le store et mettent a jour ?



Ca dépend, soit il ferme l'apple Store et hop ! Surprise !!! Soit, c'est le cas pour les MAJ importantes, la presse a le droit à une petite invit' "devinette" lol à une Keynote... Voilà... J'espère ne m'être trompé lol


----------



## luchoadvance (20 Juin 2008)

Oki Merci !!

Je pense que personne n'a encore reçu d'invit , esperont une MAJ surprise alors 

(wahoo rapide ton reply Piixel )


----------



## Piixel (20 Juin 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> (wahoo rapide ton reply Piixel )



C'est la Mac Attitude  :love:


----------



## Piixel (22 Juin 2008)

Ca y est, le feu est passé ORANGE chez nos amis de Consomac !!!! Ca se confirme peu à peu... :rateau:


----------



## luchoadvance (24 Juin 2008)

Sniff ,moi de mon côté je perd un peu espoir , en effet 'apres la news de MacGé , intel a beaucoup de retar concernant le chipset graphique.... pour moi la MAJ ne sera pas avant un moment.... 

:'(


----------



## Piixel (24 Juin 2008)

Ah mais ne t'en fais pas... Intel va nous refaire un communiqué ds qqs temps pour nous dire q'uils sont chaud bouillant... De tte façon Apple ne peut pas se permettre de ne pas sortir de nouvelles machines avant la rentrée, C'est LA période de ventes de portables ! Et c'est un marché tellement énorme maintenant qu'ils ne le rateront pas !  Steeve va leur mettre la pression à Intel !


----------



## luchoadvance (24 Juin 2008)

aaaaah tu me redonne le sourire   , 

De toute façon je n'aurai pas suffisammet de fonds pour m'acheter mon macbook avant fin Aout donc j'ai le temps de voir venir.
Mais bon si il n'ya pas de mise a jours avant la rentrée je vais etre super deçus lol

Allez Steve envoie nous un signeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ptiboubou (25 Juin 2008)

Bon, après avoir lu ce topic j'ai décidé d'attendre...c'est malin, moi qui voulait passer commande cette semaine...

Je vais donc remplacer mon acer (paix à son âme) par un macbook et voici mes réflexions sur la gamme portable d'apple (pas taper!)

- Le macbook étant estampillé "portable grand public", j'ai un peu de mal a comprendre pourquoi Apple persiste a y mettre une carte graphique disons un peu pourrie. Pour le prix d'un macbook 2,4ghz on a presque deux portable PC avec une CG plutôt correcte...alors stp mr Steeve un macbook avec une chouette carte graphique (boot camp permet de jouer avec des jeux PC, ca ferait de nouveaux clients potentiels au switch!...)
- J'achèterais bien un MBpro , bien que le look alu ne me plait pas trop (j'adore mon iMac blanc, mon iPod blanc, ma nintendo DS blanche... mon futur iPhone blanc )...mais pour moi un portable avec un ecran de 15 pouce c'est débille, alors stp mr Steeve un MBpro 12/13 pouces...

Bref pour ma wishing list:

- un macbook *toujours blanc* avec une vrai carte graphique et un centrino 2
- un macbook pro 12/13 pouce avec centino 2

et le tout un peu moins cher!!!...

Wait and see...


----------



## Glaciadluz (25 Juin 2008)

T'aura jamais de carte graphique dédié sur les MacBooks. Sinon, aucune raison de faire une gamme pro et une gamme grand public puisque la grande différence réside dans cet option.

Il faudra te contenter du nouveau chipset intégré d'Intel, qui est a priori en retard selon MacGeneration...


----------



## ptiboubou (25 Juin 2008)

ben oui c'est bien ce que je ne comprends pas, pourquoi reserver les cartes graphiques qui permettrais de jouer aux portables estampillés pro ... Lenovo mais bien du X3100 dans ses portable professionnels. Les pros ca ne joue pas , c'est bien connu! ...
Perso dans la gamme Apple je trouve que les macbook pro font de l'ombre à l'iMac...


----------



## Piixel (25 Juin 2008)

> Lenovo mais bien du X3100 dans ses portable professionnels. Les pros ca ne joue pas , c'est bien connu! ...



Les "pros" qui utilisent des Macbook Pro ne portent pas de cravates généralement et ne sont pas 24H/24 entrain de pianoter EXCEL :rateau: Chez Apple les "Pros" font généralement du montage audio/video, de la conception numérique etc... des trucs assez pointus quand même d'où le besoin d'une machine assez puissante...  J'pense pas que les Studios PIXAR soient équipés de LENOVO lol


----------



## ptiboubou (25 Juin 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Les "pros" qui utilisent des Macbook Pro ne portent pas de cravates généralement et ne sont pas 24H/24 entrain de pianoter EXCEL :rateau: Chez Apple les "Pros" font généralement du montage audio/video, de la conception numérique etc... des trucs assez pointus quand même d'où le besoin d'une machine assez puissante...  J'pense pas que les Studios PIXAR soient équipés de LENOVO lol


 
C'est bien pour cela que je dis que les mbpro font de l'ombre aux iMac. Pas besoin de portable quand on travail dans *les bureaux* de PIXAR . (Doivent plutot utiliser des Mac pro d'ailleurs...)


----------



## Glaciadluz (25 Juin 2008)

Quand tu veux continuer un peu ton projet chez toi, si


----------



## Piixel (25 Juin 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> Quand tu veux continuer un peu ton projet chez toi, si



Ah ! tu vois ptiboubou !  Ce la dit en passant c'est vrai qu'ils doivent avoir du sacré matos  :love: Toujours est il que, sincérement j'ai eu le premier Macbook Pro, je viens de le revendre il y a 1 semaine ds l'attente des nouveaux Macbook, et franchement, pour le transport ca me faisait un peu chier, et niveau utilisation j'avais ds la tête de faire du jeu sous windobe etc... En gros j'ai du installer 2 jeux sur mon MBP, et réinstaller Windobe une 10zaine de fois après plantage... Moi de l'utilisation que j'ai eu de mon MBP : Photoshop à fond ! Montage audio/vidéo, Internet, Texte, développement Web ! Et tout ça tourne sans problème sur les macbook donc pourquoi hésiter, moi j'pars du principe que je n'utiliserai pas la puissance de mon Ordi à fond donc pourquoi claquer 400Euros de plus dans l'inutile ? Et si tu veux faire du jeu, pourquoi pas acheter un joli macbook tout neuf et une PS3, car franchement acheté un ordi portable pour le jeu c'est suicidaire ! Après 6 mois ton ordi commence à ramer avec les nouveaux jeu, alors qu'une console de salon....
Pour moi le but d'un portable c'est de le foutre dans son sac et let's go ! Alros qu'avec un MBP... Bon, ce n'est pas non plus un PC  il est trés facilement possible de l'emmener partout avec soi...

Merde ! Qu'est ce que j'ai du mal à écrire ce message !!!! :rateau: J'dois être bourré de la veille :mouais:

Enfin soit ! Si c'est pour utiliser un MBP pour l'utiliser à 40% j'en vois pas trop l'utilité, donc pourquoi pas se tourner vers le MB ?

Euhm... Désolé pour ce message sans queue ni tête lol


----------



## Piixel (28 Juin 2008)

Alors, pas de nouvelles infos "croustillantes" sur une éventuelle (certaine) révision des Macbook cet été ?


----------



## lainbebop (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour;
utilisateur de windows depuis 15 ans, j'en ai plein le c*L !!! 
j'ai acheté un nouveau pc il y a 5 mois, et il bug de partout, faute d'avoir trouvé les bons pilotes (au bou de 5 mois c'est quand même honteux)
bref, je veux m'acheter un VRAI ordinateur (  )
je me penche donc vers le macbook 2.4ghz, étant etudiant soucieux de mobilité 
avec par la suite une carte son usb pour faire de l'enregistrement audio..

Mais bon, je me pose également la question de l'attente... J'ai été faire un tour à l'apple shop de lille (à la fnac), et ma carte bleue a bien failli sortir de ma poche toute seule !! Ca donne envie de voir tous ces mac..
Bref apres avoir parlé 5min avec un vendeur (un fan de mac, si seulement les vendeurs de pc étaient aussi fan de leur matos...), il m'a dit qu'honêtement il n'attendait pas de nouvelle version cette été...
Car le macbook a été revue il y a 2 mois, et les "révisions" chez mac sortent tous les 6 à 8 mois m'a t-il dit...

Il m'a aussi dit que si je l'achetai sur le site, j'aurai bien la reduc étudiant, mais pas à l'apple shop... La contre partie c'est qu'en cas de panne, il faut le renvoyer par la poste si on a acheté sur le net... Mais bon un mac ça tombe pas en panne hein ??

donc question : Ca vaut le coup de l'acheter maintenant ? ( surtout si ya une offre ipod gratos à la rentrée ? )
(Oui un si gros roman pour ça  )


ps : étant étudiant en pharmacie je trouve la pub ci-dessous "trimgel" honteuse, c'est vraiment déplorable... Ils prennent vraiment les gens pour des cons, il n'y a aucune base scientifique à ce qu'ils disent et ça coute 3fois le prix d'une crème qui marche... bref


----------



## ludocork (28 Juin 2008)

lainbebop > je voulais juste te dire 2 choses.

1- n'écoute pas trop le vendeur concernant la sortie des produits...lui son taf c'est de vendre quand l'occasion se présente donc il va pas te dire de revenir dans 3 mois si il sait qu'il peut t'en vendre un maintenant 

2- un ordinateur Mac reste un ordinateur...fabriqué avec des composants électroniques...qui peuvent tomber en panne malheureusement ! Ca arrive...meme si du cote des Mac, c'est plus rare que du cote PC 

Quoi qu'il en soit je te conseille de réaliser ton achat via le site Internet d'Apple et non la FNAC. Le service client Apple peut mettre en place des procédures en cas de réparation qui ne sont pas possible si tu l'a acheté à la FNAC.

Je te tiens dans tous les cas à te dire que les produits Apple et les Mac en particulier sont de très bonnes machines  (mais ca veut pas dire qu'ils ne peuvent pas tomber en panne - faire laisser croire ca aux swtichers n'est pas très correct je trouve)

a+


----------



## lainbebop (28 Juin 2008)

oué et ce qui m'enbete surtout c'est au niveau des pixel mort...
J'ai lu sur le site qu'il y avait une tolérance jusqu'à 5 pixel, c'est à dire que apple ne considere pas de défaut si il y a 3 pixel mort alors que le macbook est neuf :|
Alors qu'avec un achat en magasin, on peut demander au vendeur d'allumer le macbook pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de pixel mort...
Mais bon ça doit pas arrive si souvent que ça...


----------



## Piixel (28 Juin 2008)

lainbebop : Pour infos les MB ont été mis à jour en février !!!!! Donc le vendeur t'as mené en bateau... Et justement comme il dit, il prévoit des MAJ tous les 6 mois donc, pour cet été !!!  Apple ferai une grosse erreur de pas MAJ leurs portables pour la période la plus propice à leur vente : LA RENTREE !!!!

Pour les pixels mort ils sont rares !!! Au pire tu fais valoir ton droit à la rétractation !!!! C'est comme tu le sens ! 

NB : Autre Conseil : FAIT TOI PLAIZ !!!!!


----------



## lainbebop (28 Juin 2008)

oui c'est vrai, ya 7 jour 


héhé je vais attendre alors je pense, au pire je prendrai pour la rentrée, avec l'ipod 

Ca va etre dur !!!! :rateau:


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Juin 2008)

c'est claire que la MAJ avant septembre est obligatoire ! Pas la peine d'avoir fait des etudes de commerce pour s en douter


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juin 2008)

Exactement, surtout pour le Macbook Pro, qui se doit de rester à jour, pour rester compétitif vis à vis des pros.


----------



## Piixel (28 Juin 2008)

Donc, faut mieux attendre... C'est mathématique et comme dit Jeremyzed " Pas la peine d'avoir fait des etudes de commerce pour s en douter  " 

Maintenant c'est vrai que selon les dernieres infos la MAJ du Macbook serait apparemment un peu retardé du au chipset graphique X4500 non prêt.. Mais bon... Il nous reste encore le mois de juillet , une annonce fin juillet pour une dispo mi Aout serait le top, et encore niveau marketing faut pas s'y prendre à la dernière minute, et cela apple le sait trés bien !


----------



## lainbebop (28 Juin 2008)

ah ? chipset 4500 ? t'en sais un peu plus ? nouvelle config du macbook ? retard par rapport à quelle date ?


----------



## Glaciadluz (28 Juin 2008)

Aucun interet a vraiment remettre à jour leur gamme tout de suite puisque notamment aux USA , leur offre pour la rentrée est déjà dispo avec un Touch offert.

Ajoutez a ca les problèmes avec Montevina et son chip graphique notamment pour les Macbook...

Enfin, a priori il devrait y avoir une MAJ mais cette année plus que jamais, rien n'est sur


----------



## Rob'pom (29 Juin 2008)

Il ne faut pas oublier que le design du MBP est le même depuis plusieurs années (du temps des Powerbook) Bien qu'une superbe machine à l'heure actuelle, il serait peut-être bon d'innover à nouveau


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Juin 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> Aucun interet a vraiment remettre à jour leur gamme tout de suite puisque notamment aux USA , leur offre pour la rentrée est déjà dispo avec un Touch offert.
> 
> Ajoutez a ca les problèmes avec Montevina et son chip graphique notamment pour les Macbook...
> 
> Enfin, a priori il devrait y avoir une MAJ mais cette année plus que jamais, rien n'est sur




Apple ne peut pas se permettre de rater le moment le plus fort de l'année.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Il ne faut pas oublier que le design du MBP est le même depuis plusieurs années (du temps des Powerbook) Bien qu'une superbe machine à l'heure actuelle, il serait peut-être bon d'innover à nouveau


Tout a fait : depuis 5 ans maintenant 
Mais celui des macbook devrait rester pareil ou alors juste la couleur noire dispo pour mieux s'accorder avec l'alu 
Mais certainement pas en alu : ça ferait de l'ombre a un certain mbp 
Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que son prédécesseur  , l'ibook  a gardé le même design pendant  5ans quand même !  Donc un nouveau mbp > surement mais un nouveau macbook > surement pas 
par contre au niveau matériel , une maj a la rentrée est fortement envisageable


----------



## wowy (29 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> par contre au niveau matériel , une maj a la rentrée est fortement envisageable



Ce n'est pas envisageable mais obligatoire !
Apple baisserait beaucoup dans l'estime des gens si le MB reste avec un chip graphique aussi faible aussi longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Tu sais un chipset est un chipset


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

C'est pas vrai  ?


----------



## Piixel (29 Juin 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ah ? chipset 4500 ? t'en sais un peu plus ? nouvelle config du macbook ? retard par rapport à quelle date ?



Bin, en effet, le processeur serait un Montevina dit aussi "centrino 2" et il serait accompagné d'un nouveau chipset graphique, le X4500 qui semblerait être beaucoup plus puissant que l'actuel x3500... 
Il avait prévu une sortie du centrino 2 et de tout ce qui l'accompagne  pour juin-juillet et cela a été reporté à juillet aux dernières nouvelles, donc dans un futur proche:love:, reste à savoir en ce qui concerne la partie graphique...

Mais je n'en sais pas plus, sinon que Intel est un peu à la traîne quant à la conception de celui-ci... J'me renseigne et j'te dis quoi si je trouve des news là dessus... 



			
				Glaciadluz a dit:
			
		

> puisque notamment aux USA , leur offre pour la rentrée est déjà dispo avec un Touch offert.



Il faut bien écouler les stocks !!!! Lorsque que Apple MAJ ses produits les clients qui achètent la veille ne sont pas prévenu qu'une nouvelle gamme sort dans moins de qqs heures ! :rateau: Apple et son culte du secret...:hein: Mais bon ça marche, donc... Ca serait trop "suspicieux" de ne pas commencer leurs offres de rentrée ac la génération actuelle !   Enfin, j'me trompe peut-être, dans ce cas.. Désolé d'avance :rose: !


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Juin 2008)

franchement mais si ils ne mettent pas au moins un ecran LED, c'est abusé !!!!  Moi je ne demande que ca !


----------



## Piixel (29 Juin 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> franchement mais si ils ne mettent pas au moins un ecran LED, c'est abusé !!!!  Moi je ne demande que ca !



idem ! Ils sont obligés de le mettre d'ailleurs il y a eu un article qui parlait d'une commande de je ne sais plus combien de milliers d'unité (Les écrans LED qui équipe les MBA) donc, bon signe de ce coté !


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

C'était du temps où les MBA n'étaient pas sortis, ça leur était destiné, cette commande.


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Juin 2008)

nan il y'avait un article sur ce sujet APRES la sortie des MBA


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Ok, ben tant mieux pour vous, alors, les gars ! 

Moi j'hésite toujours entre prendre un iMac maintenant, ou un MacBook Pro à la mise à jour...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

On s'en fous de l'ecran a led ! 
Et puis c'est pas un ordi a 1700 que vous achetez !


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Surtout, excusez, mais je doute que votre envie ne soit appuyée par aucun élément réel...


----------



## Piixel (29 Juin 2008)

De toute façon il y a bien un moment ou les écrans LED arriveront ! L'informatique est une constante évolution, faut vivre ac son temps, apple veut généraliser ces écrans et c'est tant mieux pour nous, faut pas oublier qu'Apple sait que leur machine sont "Haut de gamme" comparées à ce qu'il se fait en PC donc... Faut bien se donner les moyens... Et oui, je pense fortement qu'il y aura l'ecran LED dans  la prochaine REV... Et pourquoi pas en profiter si la pomme l'integre ds les MB ?


----------



## Dstressed (30 Juin 2008)

Salut !
Je dois switcher à la fin de l'été car Vista je peux vraiment pas :rateau:. J'avais déjà failli faire le changement l'année dernière, mais j'avais pris peur (honte sur moi xD) et été resté sur Windows.
J'ai l'intention de prendre le mac book Black, j'espère qu'il y aura une Maj pour la rentré parce que si je dois le prendre et qu'ils la fassent 1 mois aprés... les boules, sinon tant pis lol

J'ai vu que la sortie de montevina été prévue le 14 juillet aux dernieres news:
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43833-Intel-Montevina-Centrino-2-Retard-FCC.htm

Si il y en a parmis vous qui ont des infos plus rescentes, vu que apple c'est mis sur le même cycle que intel... ^^

Enfin j'ai vu le prix des Iphones 1ére génération qui est passé à 199$ au USA avec la sortie du 3G, la remise étudiante étant de 130 euros a peu prés à la rentrée, je me demandé si cette remise pourrait être utiliser sur ces anciennes générations (pour écouler les stocks d' invendus en France) ou si c'est carément impossible! lol
Sinon c'est pas grâve je prendrais un Touch 

Voilà merci de vos réponses (ne soyez trop dure avec moi je suis novice pour les mac )


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Juin 2008)

je suis passé a la fnac tta l heure, nan mais c'est dingue la différence d'ecran entre un MB et un MBA !!!!!  faut a tout prix un LED au MB!!! pliiiizzzzzzzzz De toute facon ca va etre soit cette maj, soit la prochaine donc janvier fevrier


----------



## lsol (30 Juin 2008)

J'avoue que ça tomberait à pic vu que je compte l'acheter fin aout debut septembre.

Néanmoins, si il y a MAJ, n'y aura-t-il pas des soucis avec les macbooks, le matériel n'étant pas encore vraiment testé??

je sais pas si ma question est fort clair mais j'ai pas trouvé plus clair:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

On ne peut savoir , on est pas médium ! 
Mais il ne faut pas rêver , il n'y aura pas de led sur le macbook...Comme si il y avait de l'or sur un mbp a 1799euros..:hein:


----------



## jeremyzed (1 Juillet 2008)

il a etait annoncé que justement tt les portables seraient équipé LED pour 2009 !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais bien-sûr , tu en vois beaucoup , toi des pc portables à led :rateau: ?
Et puis , le temps que nous y sommes , des voitures l'hydrogène pour 2010  !


----------



## Tartain (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens ici demander un petit conseil:

Je compte acheter un macbook pour mes études de musique d'ici septembre.

Alors; je patiente ou pas?

J'en aurais BESOINS a la rentrée mais j'en ai vraiment envie maintenant..

Je compte utiliser Logic avec un plug in assez gourmand, guitar rig.
Donc, est_ce que cette mise a jour m'apportera vraiment un plus, ou non?

Je compte garder la machine assez longtemps, entre 5 et 7 ans, enfin, le temps de mes études quoi!

Mon pc fait vraiment de la me**e en ce moment, j'ai un peu de mal a patienter....


----------



## drfell (1 Juillet 2008)

je suis dans le même cas que toi (en ce qui concerne,j'en ai besoin à la rentrée mais envie aujourd'hui) : je l'ai commandé vendredi et reçois mon mbp demain... J'en profiterai 2 mois de plus


----------



## Piixel (1 Juillet 2008)

C'est l'éternel problème.. Soit tu attends une mise à jour à l'aveugle (mais bon elle est quasi sûre) soit tu te fais plaisir de suite au risque d'être (un peu) déçu si MAJ il y a qq jours après ton achat... Mais bon dans les 2 cas tu seras content de ta machine, une fois acquise !!!!


----------



## Tartain (1 Juillet 2008)

Argh! J'ai encore resisté aujourd'hui!

Si on passe sur les hypothetiques clavier retroéclairé, trackpad multitouch ou écran led, meme coque alu..

Qu'apportera le centrino 2 par rapport au C2D, hormis le chipset graghique??? (je m'en fout, je fait de la musique!)

Et merci de vos conseils!


----------



## jeremyzed (1 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais bien-sûr , tu en vois beaucoup , toi des pc portables à led :rateau: ?
> Et puis , le temps que nous y sommes , des voitures l'hydrogène pour 2010  !



Je parlais des mac....


----------



## boelraty (1 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, je suis un peu dans le même cas que vous. Pour le moment j'ai un portable HP nc8430 qui est déjà une belle machine (certes qui commence à vieillir) mais depuis que je suis arrivé aux US, les Macs me font de l'oeil :love:. J'en ai pas forcément besoin pour le moment mais étant en stage dans une université jusqu'à fin septembre (donc à moi les réducs étudiantes US normalement ) et vue le niveau du dollar, je ne pense pas que je vais résister jusqu'à mon départ. Néanmoins, je compte attendre la mi août pour voir si une maj pointe son nez. C'est vrai qu'attendre c'est pas la meilleure chose à faire en informatique mais au vue de la politique d'Apple depuis la sortie des macbooks (qui donne droit à une révision tous les 6 mois), cela  risque fort de tomber juste avant la rentrée . Après de la à savoir ce qu'apportera cette maj, on ne peut malheureusement pas savoir à l'avance. Ce qui à mon sens contribue au charme d'Apple.


Donc pour moi, c'est Wait&See !


----------



## Tartain (2 Juillet 2008)

Et au pire, si la nouvelle version n'apporte pas grand chose, on peut peut etre trouver l'ancienne au rabais!

Tous le charme d'Apple hein?! Sadiques!!


----------



## lsol (2 Juillet 2008)

Pareil je veux un macbook mnt c'est un truc de fou, 
par contre je l'utilisera vraiment a fond quand je commencerai les études et je compte faire de la musique avec et c'est clair qu'une MAJ serait cool ce sera encore plus NEUF que NEUF:rateau:

je me presse en tout cas, le bonheur quand je l'aurai vous ne vous imaginez même pas

a très bientooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Je parlais des mac....


Je fais un titre de comparaison et puis de tout façon il n'y a que 2 mac qui sont équipés de led alors c'est un peu bête ce que tu dis...:sleep:


----------



## jeremyzed (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je fais un titre de comparaison et puis de tout façon il n'y a que 2 mac qui sont équipés de led alors c'est un peu bête ce que tu dis...:sleep:




Je t'annonce que la gamme mac de portables, est composé de 3 portables différents. MBP, MBA, et MB. Et qu'il a été annoncé que l'ensemble de la gamme portables, serait equipé de LED en 2009. C'est pourtant clair ce que j'ai dit...


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2008)

On est pas en 2009 que je sache ? 

Alors il serait bon de se calmer, ici ! 

De plus, puisque tu dis que ça a té annoncé, donne nous donc ta source ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Guillaume a tout a fait raison , il peuvent très bien attendre au mois de décembre , c'est comme ça leur chante !
Ah oui , donne nous ta source , qu'on rigole :sleep::rateau:


----------



## Piixel (2 Juillet 2008)

J'ai jamais entendu parler de ça moi  Par contre il y a eu cela http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/05/16/new.macbook.lcds/ Mais bon, on espère... Apple voulant être toujours novateur, pourquoi ne proposerait il pas des Ecrans LED à tout leurs portables ? Eh bon, il y a beaucoup de critique concernant l'écran actuel équipant les Macbook, et cela, Apple doit en être certainement informé !


----------



## jeremyzed (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Guillaume a tout a fait raison , il peuvent très bien attendre au mois de décembre , c'est comme ça leur chante !
> Ah oui , donne nous ta source , qu'on rigole :sleep::rateau:



Souce : http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20080521PB201.html


----------



## Piixel (2 Juillet 2008)

Ah bin ça c'est bien une source


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Juillet 2008)

Arf...ça veut dire pas de LED pour la MAJ (éventuelle) de cet été!


----------



## Piixel (2 Juillet 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Arf...ça veut dire pas de LED pour la MAJ (éventuelle) de cet été!



C'est comme toujours, cela reste incertain ! Mais bon, j'espère qu'ils vont y passer pour cet été car sinon je me tournerai vers un MBP, ne voulant pas subir l'écran du MB actuel qui ne me plait vraiment pas !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Juillet 2008)

Moi aussi! Parce que j'ai pas les finances pour le MBP!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

L'espoir fait vivre hein ? :rateau:
Ta source indique 2009 , pas 2008


----------



## Piixel (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> L'espoir fait vivre hein ? :rateau:
> Ta source indique 2009 , pas 2008



Quel négativité !!!! Oui en effet, il précise que en 2009 tout les Macbook seront équipés de LED donc ils peuvent trés bien les équipés en 2008... Au lieu de balancé des trucs négatif. Pourquoi être aussi négatif ? t'es blasé ?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2008)

Moi je pense que ce qui est négatif c'est votre acharnement, et vos fautes d'orthographe...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

TU crois qu'apple est une maison de charité ?!? 
Guillaume est très intelligent , il a tout a fait raison.
C'est quelqu'un de mur , moi également c'est pour ça qu'on dit que apple ne mettra pas de led sur le macbook .
Enfin bon , vaut mieux être realiste qu'optimiste .


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2008)

C'est puéril, mais véritable comme réponse ! 

Merci Etienne, pour les fleurs que tu me fais  !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

De rien mon cher 
Tu sais ,  j'aime féliciter les gens intelligents 








--------------------------------------


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2008)

Et moi j'aime damner les analphabètes  !


----------



## jeremyzed (3 Juillet 2008)

Je vois pas ce qu'il y'a de stupide d'attendre une nouvelle technologie qui equipe le reste de la gamme....


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et moi j'aime damner les analphabètes  !



J'ai l'impression de me retrouver sous un forum Windows... C'est dingue le nombre de remarques vis à vis des fautes d'orthographes que l'on peut rencontrer sur ce forum. Faudrait aussi savoir que certaines personnes ne passe pas leur vie sur les forums et n'ont parfois que quelques minutes pour lâcher un message !!!!! Alors niveau puérilité....


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Il faut aussi savoir que l'orthographe, c'est les bases pour se faire comprendre... 

Je ne pense pas que sur les forums Windows on parle d'orthographe, vu les forums avec SMS que j'ai vus... 

Sinon je pense que même si tu es rarement sur les forums, tu écris dans la vie ? 

Savoir écrire, c'est certainement moins puéril, que de s'accrocher après une technologie... :rateau:


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu sais, d'une, je m'accroche à rien ! J'espère juste avoir un écran LED dans les MB après la prochaine REV parce que niveau écran actuel.... (J'ai pas demander je ne sais quelle technologie "rare" !) et de deux niveau écriture j'pense que dans la vie de tous les jours, tant bien niveau personnel que professionnel tu serais bien surpris... Maintenant, je sais très bien qu'il faut toujours au moins un "casse couille' sur les forums, qui ne désire qu'une seule chose : se démarquer des autres. Alors si ça flatte ton ego d'essayer de t'accrocher à des petits détails (Car, excuse moi, il me semble que (je suis d'accord avec toi, l'orthographe est très importante !) tu aies très bien compris le sens de mon message donc...) 

Enfin bref, je serais toi, j'accorderais plus d'importance à ma vie réelle qu'à ma vie "virtuelle" mais bon tu dois certainement compenser quelque chose... 

Et bon, j'suis pas là pour "casser" les gens donc, j'arrête là.... (Surtout que je ne pense pas que le forum  MacGé soit un exutoire !)


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que le casse couille est celui qui répond sans cesse aux messages de peur d'être sous-estimé... Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que pour t'intégrer il faut de la politesse.

Ensuite, tu es ici sur un forum, on ne juge que ta vie virtuelle... 

Enfin, en cas de différend (je pense que tu t'excites un peu, mon grand ! ), on parle par MP  !

PS : Demandons pardon aux modérateurs pour le flood hors sujet !


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Enfin, en cas de différent (je pense que tu t'excite un peu, mon grand ! ), on parle par MP  !


Bien sûr..


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Enfin bon, disons que je trouve que tu arrives ici un peu sur les chapeaux de roues...

Sinon, retour au sujet :

Je pense que les MacBook / MBPro devraient être mis à jour fin du mois  !


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je pense que les MacBook / MBPro devraient être mis à jour fin du mois  !



Oui il y a cette rumeur qui circule dans les couloirs en ce moment et, il est dit aussi qu'il y a quelques chances que les MB soient équipés d'écran LED ! Vous en pensez quoi ? 

NB : Désolé au modo ! lol


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'espère vraiment une refonte complète, avec nouveaux design's !


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi j'espère vraiment une refonte complète, avec nouveaux design's !



C'est vrai que c'est un peu vieillot tout ça ! (Encore le MB a eu le droit à un léger lifting mais le MBP...) en même temps ce sont 2 recettes qui fonctionnent très bien et ce n'est pas moi qui vais dire le contraire ! Mais c'est vrai qu'une refonte complète....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Surement pour le macbook pro , mais pour le macbook....
Car souvenez-vous que l'ibook g3 puis g4 n'a pas été renouvelé niveau design en 5ans...!
mais je pense plutôt a une seule couleur dispo pour mieux coller avec l'alu : l'alu ou le noir (je pense plus au noir côté interet d'apple...)


----------



## luchoadvance (3 Juillet 2008)

Perso,

je n'attend pas quelquechose de precis pour la mise a jour, juste que , comme toujours, apple me surprenne et fasse sauter la CB  de ma poche (je vous rassure elle ne demande que ça ).

Apres qu'il y ai ou pas de LED , de refonte graphique etc. ça ne changera pas le faite que les Macbooks (et leur grand frêres) reste les meilleurs portables à ce jour . C'est pour cela que ceux qui hésite à en prendre un maintenant ne seront pas deçus de leur machine même si une mise à jour arrive dans la foulé.


----------



## enckil (3 Juillet 2008)

Perso si les écrans n'évoluent pas en terme de qualité (led ou pas) je me pencherai plus vers le XPS 1330 (moins cher avec led et plus de ram).
Je suis utilisateur linux et j'hésite à acheter un macbook, je le ferais surtout pour l'autonomie le design et la taille, mais vu tout les problèmes  dont j'entend parler  je suis très indécis . J'attend donc un sursaut  dans la qualité de la prochaine rev pour me décider.

A ce sujet j'ai deux questions , à vous de ne pas répondre si vous estimez que ce n'est pas l'endroit :

-  je suis "etudiant developpeur"  et un vendeur ma dis que je ne pouvais avoir que 10% sur les MB si je prenais l'abo ADC  à 99euro , c'est pas 20% ? (il m'a dis 20% sur les MBP)
- l'autonomie d'un macbook sous linux est-elle là même que sous Leopard ? Enfin , vu que l' on peut  utiliser les outils gnu  :love: sur Leopard, je pense que je vais le garder si j'investi dans la pomme .


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu entends parler des problèmes, mais pas des avantages... C'est toujours le mauvais côté des choses qui est mis en avant !

Mais crois moi, j'en ai eu un et j'en étais très content... C'était presque que l'écran qui me plaisait !


----------



## bossdupad (3 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas sa deviens bien longuet d'attendre . Les autres MAJ se passaient comment? Apple communicait quelques jours avant pour dire qu'il y allait avoir des changements ou ca se fait comme ça, le Store ferme puis réouvre?

A la fin du mois ce serrait terrible .

Pour ce qui est des écrans LED ça change quoi? C'est plus lumineux et ça consomme moins c'est ça?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Aucune communication, le store ferme vers midi, et rouvre vers 15 heures !


----------



## jeremyzed (3 Juillet 2008)

A mon avis il n'y aura rien pour les portable, sachant que montevina n'est même pas encore sorti.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Si, puisque le iMac en est déjà doté...


----------



## lainbebop (3 Juillet 2008)

Arf moi aussi je n'attends que cette mise à jour pour sauter dans un apple store...
Mais je comprends pas votre intérêt pour les mac "noir"... Un mac c'est blanc !!! Je trouve que le noir se rapproche trop d'un pc... (bien qu'on voit fleurir des pc blanc...) non ?
Sinon j'ai quelques questions... C'est mon premier portable, et vu les galeres que mon frere ou mon pere ont avec les leurs, je me pose des questions...
Est-il possible, et combien ça coute de changer (au bout d'un an, hors garantie donc)
- l'ecran ?
- le disque et la ram, d'apres ce que j'ai lu c'est facile
- la carte mere (qui comprend la carte graphique et la carte son je suppose ?)
En gros, est-ce qu'on peut acheter séparément ces pieces, ou combien cela coute-t-il en passant par apple hors garantie ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> A mon avis il n'y aura rien pour les portable, sachant que montevina n'est même pas encore sorti.


C'est pas toi qui nous a cassé moi et guiguilap en disant qu'il y aurait des led sur le macbook ? :rateau:
Et maintenant , après nous contredire , tu dis qu'il n'y aura pas de màj ?!?


----------



## jeremyzed (3 Juillet 2008)

Je dis juste que je ne m'attendais pas a un MAJ si tôt. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y aura pas de MAJ !

j'étais persuadé que les montévina n'etaient pas encore sortis,c'est tout. T'emballes pas !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Ecran LED j'en suis sur
> 
> Apres pkoi pas un ptit relook



On a compris, depuis le temps que tu parles de ces LED  !

Moi sinon, je pense que le Blanc va rester au catalogue, mais en option, avec un noir de série. 

Comme pour l'iPhone, le blanc deviendra haut de gamme !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> On a compris, depuis le temps que tu parles de ces LED  !
> 
> Moi sinon, je pense que le Blanc va rester au catalogue, mais en option, avec un noir de série.
> 
> Comme pour l'iPhone, le blanc deviendra haut de gamme !




Il y a _déjà_ un modèle noir de série.
Ce qui n'est pas de série c'est la couleur. Le blanc sera de haut de gamme, mais ça ne sert à rien, comme tous les hauts de gammes /kiss /kick


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Arf moi aussi je n'attends que cette mise à jour pour sauter dans un apple store...
> Mais je comprends pas votre intérêt pour les mac "noir"... Un mac c'est blanc !!! Je trouve que le noir se rapproche trop d'un pc... (bien qu'on voit fleurir des pc blanc...) non ?
> Sinon j'ai quelques questions... C'est mon premier portable, et vu les galeres que mon frere ou mon pere ont avec les leurs, je me pose des questions...
> Est-il possible, et combien ça coute de changer (au bout d'un an, hors garantie donc)
> ...



Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGeneration Lainbebop ! 

Déjà, si tu veux, le blanc a toujours été la couleur phare d'Apple depuis les G3 de couleur, laissant l'alu pour les pros, et écartant complètement le noir.

Mais depuis la sortie de l'iPhone, il semble que le noir et l'alu sont bien de sortie. Au début, on pensait qu'Apple faisait ça pour intégrer l'iPhone, étant un Smartphone, dans la gamme professionnelle.

Mais ce n'est pas (encore) le cas, et la sortie en octobre 2007, je crois, des iMac Aluminium et plastique noir, ne fait que de renforcer l'idée de l'intégration de l'alu et du noir dans la gamme grand public.

Tout le monde pensait même que le MacBook allait passer à l'Aluminium, et éventuellement au noir en bas/haut de gamme.  Mais il ne s'est rien passé lors de la dernière mise à jour en février, ce qui laisse penser qu'Apple veut soit sortir un nouveau design, soit garder le blanc au cataloguqe.

Mais depuis la présentation de l'iPhone 2, en version blanche, je pense que Apple veut vraiment conserver le blanc dans son ordinateur de switch, et le plus populaire : le MacBook, ainsi que dans le MacMini, quoique un peu dépassé, avec ce mélange Blanc/Alu.

Quant aux problèmes avec les ordinateurs portables, c'est vrai qu'ils sont très nombreux sur les  PC, mais sur les macs, généralement tout va bien sans soucis. Tu n'as qu'à constater, j'ai un iBook G3 Palourde Tangerine de 1999 qui fonctionne encore génialement bien, sans rien avoir changé.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (3 Juillet 2008)

Et il est ou le blanc ?
BLAANNNNC !!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu es saoulant volontairement, ou c'est malgré toi ? 

Sur la deuxième photo il est bien là, le blanc...

Et je parle de l'époque où les macs ont enfin été connus par le grand public, l'époque des G3 de couleur n'était que le début.


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2008)

euh, Apple existe depuis 76... et il y a eu beaucoup de clients a cette epoque la (Apple // entre autre... machine qui est restée la plus longtemps au catalogue, ce n'est pas pour rien)
Apres, avec l'arrivée des WinTels en force, le mac a baissé aupres du grand public avant de faire son retour en 98 (sauf les courageux qui ont supporté la marque dans les années difficile)

si tu veux, on peux faire un peu de math et calculer (en 3D) la surface de blanc et de couleur sur les iMac G3... mais tu risquerais d'être decu 

edit: '_oh le flood _'


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Je me demande pourquoi certaines personnes ne sont là que pour critiquer les posts des autres, au lieu de répondre a la personne qui demande de l'aide ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Le blanc est la couleur d'apple depuis 2001 avec l'imac g3 snow et l'ibook g3 bande de nazes...
Et puis l'autre avec ses vieilles photos...


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2008)

@guiguilap: de l'aide sur un produit non devoilé?
@etienne000: et crystalquest alors?  :love:


----------



## luchoadvance (3 Juillet 2008)

vous êtes pas en train de partir en hors-sujet la ?

enfin je dis ça , je dis rien moi ^^


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

A qui la faute...


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je me demande pourquoi certaines personnes ne sont là que pour critiquer les posts des autres, au lieu de répondre a la personne qui demande de l'aide ?


non, c'est vrai ? 

>>> Revenons à notre sujet... et guiguilap à entièrement raison, non mais ! Le but d'un forum est avant tout l'entraide, pas de servir de peloton d'execution !


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2008)

@guiguilap: c'est vraiment deplorable cette histoire de gros machins


----------



## lainbebop (3 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Arf moi aussi je n'attends que cette mise à jour pour sauter dans un apple store...
> Mais je comprends pas votre intérêt pour les mac "noir"... Un mac c'est blanc !!! Je trouve que le noir se rapproche trop d'un pc... (bien qu'on voit fleurir des pc blanc...) non ?
> Sinon j'ai quelques questions... C'est mon premier portable, et vu les galeres que mon frere ou mon pere ont avec les leurs, je me pose des questions...
> Est-il possible, et combien ça coute de changer (au bout d'un an, hors garantie donc)
> ...



si quelqun pouvait me répondre au lieu de vous battre sur des conneries...
merci guillaume pour ta réponse en tous cas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas qu'on aime le noir mais c'est que le noir s'adapte mieux au reste de la gamme alu


----------



## gued02 (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi je dis qu'ils vont nous surprendre avec un MB en plusieurs couleurs, genre iPod Shuffle, a qui de me contredire ?


----------



## lainbebop (3 Juillet 2008)

Et les Ibook c'est quoi ???


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est les anciens MacBook, du temps des PPC  !

Voici la correspondance des noms PPC-Intel.

PowerMac -> Mac Pro
PowerBook -> MacBook Pro
iMac -> iMac
MacMini -> MacMini
x (n'existait pas du temps des PPC) -> MacBook Air
iBook -> Macbook


----------



## lainbebop (3 Juillet 2008)

oui mais je veux dire, dans leur temps les ibook étaient déjà en couleur, à l'image des ipod suffle 

par contre je savais pas qu'ils avaient changé les noms au moment du passage à intel, je pensais qu'il y avait encore des powerpc dans les 1er macboock


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Non, il y avait des Core Duo, prédécesseurs des Core 2 Duo...


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

Comme a dit guiguilap, il y a eu les ibook au temps des power PC et dès qu'Apple a décider de basculer vers Intel leurs machines ont changé de noms pour différencier la gamme PowerPc et la gamme Intel... ibook = PowerPC et Macbook = Intel...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Tout a fait piixel , mais egalement parce que les gens avaient tendance a appeler un macintosh : mac


----------



## Piixel (3 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tout a fait piixel , mais egalement parce que les gens avaient tendance a appeler un macintosh : mac



C'est en effet la raison de l'appellation en elle-même !


----------



## luchoadvance (4 Juillet 2008)

Pour recentrer un peu le sujet,

Pensez-vous que la toute récente baisse du prix du support de stockage du MacBook AIR (et donc du modèle haut de gamme) aurais plutôt tendance à annoncer un rafraichissement de la gamme MacBook ou c'est juste liée au prix continuellement en baisse de la mémoire flash ?


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que c'est lié au fait que le SSD était vendu avec une marge énorme, et que ça ne se vendait du coup pas énormément.


----------



## luchoadvance (4 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je pense que c'est lié au fait que le SSD était vendu avec une marge énorme, et que ça ne se vendait du coup pas énormément.



En même temps , les nouvelles techno sous mac sont toujours vendues avec une marge énorme , donc bon c'est pas étonnement celon moi .
Quoi qu'il en soit il ont quand même apporté une petit modif a un de leur modèle , alors pouquoi pas aux autres ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Parce que ce modèle se vend mal.....Et pas les autres


----------



## Piixel (4 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Parce que ce modèle se vend mal.....Et pas les autres



C'est vrai que rares sont les personnes ayant choisi l'option SSD, surtout que la config de serie propose plus d'espace de stockage... En même temps la technologie SSD n'en n'est qu'à ses balbutiements et donc il faut attendre, d'une pour qu'elle gagne en notoriété et de deux que la concurrence commence à se faire montrer histoire d'avoir des tarifs encore plus alléchants...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> En même temps , les nouvelles techno sous mac sont toujours vendues avec une marge énorme , donc bon c'est pas étonnement celon moi .
> Quoi qu'il en soit il ont quand même apporté une petit modif a un de leur modèle , alors pouquoi pas aux autres ? :love:



Bah il faut bien rentabilser la recherche contrairement au fabricant compatible PC. C'est donc tout à fait normal que Apple baisse le prix maintenant. C'est comme toutes les autres machines d'ailleurs... les prix ont sacrément baissé. 

Peut-être que Jobs veut juste re équilibrer un peu le prix par rapport au dollar..


----------



## jeremyzed (8 Juillet 2008)

certains disent que la photo qui circule est en fait un MB allu....


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2008)

AppleStore fermé : nouveaux MacBook Pro ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (8 Juillet 2008)

Ce serait possible que ce soient les nouveaux MB malgré le fait que les processeurs et les cartes graphiques aient du retard?


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2008)

Oui, parce qu'Apple a toujours les nouveaux processeurs avant leur commercialisation.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (8 Juillet 2008)

Voila qui met du baume au coeur avant d'aller bosser! 
J'attends la mise à jour pour switcher alors il me tarde!
Sinon, étant donnée la "traditionnelle" promotion de rentrée avec l'iPod, Apple n'aurait-il pas intérêt à sortir ses nouveaux MB ou MBP avant la rentrée et cette promo, pour s'assurer des ventes dès maintenant?


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2008)

Si, d'autant que cette offre n'arrive que vers la mi-septembre.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (8 Juillet 2008)

Bon... En tout cas pour ce matin, rien ne sert de spéculer plus... On verra bien tout à l'heure à la réouverture du store ce qu'il advient!


----------



## Piixel (8 Juillet 2008)

Encore quelques minutes (heures ?) de patience et on en saura beaucoup plus... Peut être que ce n'est juste qu'une petite misa à jour de leur store, peut être pas...   Wait & See !


----------



## luchoadvance (8 Juillet 2008)

alalalalalala , meme si la probabilité que les nouveaux MacBooks arrivent est faible (vu l'heure inhabituel de l'update et du faite que l'iphone 3G , MobileMe, OS 2.0 pour l'iphone arrive dans la semaine) , ça serai tellement bien 
 ma carte bleu pourrai sauter


----------



## Piixel (8 Juillet 2008)

Il est vrai que ce serait assez étrange de la part d'Apple de sortir des MAJ de leurs ordis en plein "buzz" au tour de l'iPhone THREE :rateau: G... N'oublions pas non plus que MobileMe et l'OS 2.0 de l'iPhone / Touch est sur le point de sortir... Je suis persuadé qu'Apple ne sortira pas de MAJ aujourd'hui mais un peu plus tard histoire de garder la tête de la une Informatique


----------



## luchoadvance (8 Juillet 2008)

Bon ben effectivement , ce n'est pas pour ce coup la ...


La patience est une vertue  , petit Macbook je t'aurai un jour


----------



## Glaciadluz (8 Juillet 2008)

Pour info selon MacRumor, Apple a laissé à penser que c'est bien le MBP et non pas le MB qui devrait voir son look évolué.

Aucune rumeur du côté du MB niveau design en tout cas pour le moment (meme niveau matériel en faite avec le retard du Centrino2 et les problemes de CG intégré)


----------



## luchoadvance (8 Juillet 2008)

Comme indiqué, MacRumor ne donne que des rumeurs , est c'est assez souvent assez inexacte , cependant il est en effet , peu probable, que Apple change le Design de ces MacBooks car ils font toujours un malheur, d'autant plus que le Noir/Blanc est remis au goût du jour par les iPhone3G.

Cependant , il est plus probable d'avoir des innovations Hardware comme une mise a jours des puces graphiques, processeurs et peut être l'ecran LCD.

Bref , c'est tout cela qui me fait penser que le MB ne changera pas en surface mais en profondeur


----------



## Glaciadluz (8 Juillet 2008)

Le problème c'est que même si la puce Centrino2 est à l'heure, Intel a toujours des soucis avec la CG intégré, celle-là même qui devrait être incluse dans les nouveaux Macbook.
Donc il y a de fortes chances que le MacBook Pro soit mis à jour prochainement mais il faudra attendre peut être le début de l'année prochaine pour les nouveaux macbooks si Intel ne règle pas la CG intégré.

Je vois mal Apple sortir un macbook en septembre puis en janvier avec comme seul différence la CG...
A mon sens, le MBP sera peut etre remis à jour en septembre et le MB devrait etre remis à jour en janvier avec l'écran LED, centrino 2 et donc la nouvelle CG et peut être le multitouch...


----------



## jeremyzed (8 Juillet 2008)

sauf que le MB touche un public etudiant, plus que le MBP, et rater septembre, c'est pas tres bon !


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2008)

Détrompe toi, beaucoup d'étudiants achètent un MacBook Pro.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Je ne trouve pas , les étudiants achetent plutôt un macbook qu'un macbook pro


----------



## jeremyzed (9 Juillet 2008)

c'est clair !!! en amphi je connais pas beaucoup de personne qui on un portable de plus de 1700  !


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juillet 2008)

En même temps tout les étudiants ne sont pas dans des amphi. Personnellement je rentre chez Supinfo l'année prochaine et j'attends avec grande impatience la mise à jours des Macbook pro pour me l'acheter.


----------



## jeremyzed (9 Juillet 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> En même temps tout les étudiants ne sont pas dans des amphi. .



J'ai pas dit le contraire, je parlais de mon expérience personnelle.


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> J'ai pas dit le contraire, je parlais de mon expérience personnelle.


comme quoi tu n'y vas pas souvent?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour en revenir à la MAJ à jour des MB (et des MBP), est ce que que leur retour sur le refurb peux avoir une quelconque signification, comme liquider les modèles de générations précédentes (il y a des MB à 1,83 et 2 Ghz parmis les MB proposés) avant la sortie des nouveaux ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est possible, de toutes façons il semble très probable que la gamme soit mise à jour d'ici septembre.


----------



## wowy (10 Juillet 2008)

Je demande pas oblgatoirement une mise à jour mais au moins une baisse de prix du 2eme macbook parce qu'il commence à faire cher pour ce qu'il propose.


----------



## lainbebop (10 Juillet 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour en revenir à la MAJ à jour des MB (et des MBP), est ce que que leur retour sur le refurb peux avoir une quelconque signification, comme liquider les modèles de générations précédentes (il y a des MB à 1,83 et 2 Ghz parmis les MB proposés) avant la sortie des nouveaux ?




Ca n'a rien à voir, ils mettent "quelques" macbook sur le refurb, et à l'heure où j'écris il y en a déjà plus...
S'ils "liquidaient" il y en aurait bien plus !
Et puis il en mettent tous les 10j des macbook sur le refurb 

Enfin bon comme vous tous j'attends patiemment la MAJ avec la carte de crédit prette à bondir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Baisser le prix du macbook blanc ?!?
C'est celui du 3eme qui faut baisser petit scarabée 
Enfin apple , c'est pas craffour avec leur pouvoir d'achat


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2008)

Etienne, pas la peine de te la péter, petit scarabée.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Je ne me la pète pas , c'est de l'humour


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi tout le monde dit ce qu'il pense en prétextant que ce n'est que humour  ?


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2008)

@guiguilap: car tu es le premier a le faire


----------



## luchoadvance (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour en revenir au sujet,

je pense que c'est plutôt encourageant la news concernant la nouvelle coque des MacBookPRO (confirmé aujourd'hui par Apple Insider) , ça montre que la pomme travaille activement a un refresh de la gamme MacBook , esperont que le plus petit ai aussi son lot de nouveauté  . Reste a savoir la date approximative , et la ... mystère....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @guiguilap: car tu es le premier a le faire


Et toc !
Sinon ce n'est pas parce qu'apple changent (apparemment...) de coque sur les mbp , qu'ils vont changer celle du mb


----------



## luchoadvance (10 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon ce n'est pas parce qu'apple changent (apparemment...) de coque sur les mbp , qu'ils vont changer celle du mb



J'ai jamais dit que je souhaitai un changement de coque amigo  , juste un petit refresh de la config me suffirait. Le MacBook Noir me va tres bien


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2008)

le vrai probleme du MBP, c'est que tu peux rien faire (apres, je reste tres content de ma machine quand meme )
alors si on a une trappe sur l'arriere, c'est cool, mais ca risque de chauffer (ou alors, ils revoient tout l'interieur)


----------



## lainbebop (10 Juillet 2008)

oui c clair, pour l'instant on peut enlever la baterie facilement, et changer la ram ou le dd soit même, si ca disparait au profit d'une nouvelle coque, je prefere l'ancienne


----------



## jeremyzed (10 Juillet 2008)

c'est le mardi que l'apple store propose ses nouveautés ?


----------



## luchoadvance (10 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> c'est le mardi que l'apple store propose ses nouveautés ?



oui généralement c'est le mardi en fin d'après midi que le store ferme pour laisser découvrir les nouveautés


----------



## Piixel (10 Juillet 2008)

Mais je pense pas qu'il faut s'attendre aux prochains jours... Apple profite du Buzz de l'iPhone, quand celui ci retombera un peu hop ! Nouveau buzz > MAJ Macbook... Je le vois bien comme ça moi...


----------



## luchoadvance (10 Juillet 2008)

je suis d'accord avec toi Piixel, 

je vois bien la mise a jour au alentour du 15 Août par la


----------



## Genghis (11 Juillet 2008)

Moi je me demande si on pourrait pas n'avoir que le BlackBook avec un écran LED, ça justifierait son prix plus important...

Si un macbook sort avec un LED je le prendrais, sinon ça sera MBP...


Juste une remarque sinon, heu vu que Snow Leopard utilisera le processeur graphique pour effectuer des calculs je me demande si ça ne risque pas de s'avérer problématique avec les chipsets intégrés du Macbook ?


Au passage j'ai lu des remarques sur le touch pad du Macbook Pro et je me demande si tous ceux qui le critiquaient l'avaient essayé. Le glissement à trois doigts pour aller et venir danst Safari est super pratique. Le zoom aussi est assez sympa, je me servait jamais de la fonction zoom avant sur internet, pourtant c'est carrément plus facile de lire le Herald Tribune on the web en grossissant les caractères... Par contre, pour moi qui utilise quasiment jamais de photo, la fonction rotation me semble assez anecdotique, et pour le coup difficile à effectuer sans le trackpad kingsize du MBA.


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Juillet 2008)

ca serait con un LED que sur les MB black.

Déjà c'est trop moche en noir ! lol et la différence de qualité d'écran serait vraiment trop enorme entre un blanc et un noir. Ce qui risque de transformer les MB blancs en MB discount !


----------



## Piixel (11 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec toi Piixel,
> je vois bien la mise a jour au alentour du 15 Août par la



Héhé ! 



			
				Genghis a dit:
			
		

> Si un macbook sort avec un LED je le prendrais, sinon ça sera MBP...



Idem ! +1 



			
				Jeremyzed a dit:
			
		

> ca serait con un LED que sur les MB black.
> 
> Déjà c'est trop moche en noir ! lol et la différence de qualité d'écran serait vraiment trop enorme entre un blanc et un noir. Ce qui risque de transformer les MB blancs en MB discount !



+1 ! Tout à fait d'accord, pourquoi privilégier le noir ?  Je pense que, vu la sortie de l'iPhone en blanc et noir, Apple va nous laisser désormais le choix de la couleur, au moins pour ce qu'ils appellent le MB "haut de gamme" Moi avant j'preferais nettement le noir mais, à force de les voir dans les boutiques j'penche désormais, plus vers le blanc... (Surtout que l'iPhone blanc est dejà reservé ! ) Alors, mettre des écrans LED dans le "haut de gamme"  Macbook pourquoi pas ? Ca justifierai notamment le prix plus élevé ! Mais dans ce cas, nous laisser alors le choix de la couleur !


----------



## lainbebop (11 Juillet 2008)

tu parles !
un ecran led sera un motif pour augmenter le prix des mac book surtout !!
je vois bien les macbook led à 1400 min moi...


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> tu parles !
> un ecran led sera un motif pour augmenter le prix des mac book surtout !!
> je vois bien les macbook led à 1400 min moi...


????????

et la derniere MAJ des MacBook Pro... ca a augmenté les prix? non
tu as ta reponse


----------



## Piixel (11 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> tu parles !
> un ecran led sera un motif pour augmenter le prix des mac book surtout !!
> je vois bien les macbook led à 1400 min moi...


Surtout que bon, si ils veulent justifier le prix du haut de gamme qu'ils mettent un écran LED > comme ça t'auras tes 1400 Euros !



			
				Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> ????????
> 
> et la derniere MAJ des MacBook Pro... ca a augmenté les prix? non
> tu as ta reponse



+1


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ????????
> 
> et la dernière MAJ des MacBook Pro... ca a augmenté les prix? non
> tu as ta reponce


Oui mais apple fait plus de bénéfices avec le mbp...C'est bien connu , plus c'est haut de gamme plus les bénéfices sont forts..


----------



## Piixel (11 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais apple fait plus de bénéfices avec le mbp...C'est bien connu , plus c'est haut de gamme plus les bénéfices sont forts..



J'pense qu'ils en font déjà pas mal sur les macbooks ! Déjà la différence Dollars / Euros pour la totalité des macs c'est franchement rentable !!!!


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais apple fait plus de bénéfices avec le mbp...C'est bien connu , plus c'est haut de gamme plus les bénéfices sont forts..


apple fait du benefices sur toutes les machines!
que ce soit iPod, MacBook (pro ou pas) etc!
Meme l'iphone qui embarque un sacré paquet de technos fait de la marge

apres, il y a aussi la R&D a assumer (d'ou le prix de l'iPhone je trouve)

s'ils en faisaient pas de marges, il ne seraient plus la&#8230;


----------



## Genghis (11 Juillet 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Héhé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oui le choix de la couleur, pourquoi pas, surtout que le Blackbook est beaucoup plus salissant... Sinon je dis juste que ça m'étonnerais qu'Apple puisse mettre des écrans LED sur tous les Macbook, ça rognerait trop sur leur marge, c'est pour ça que j'ai parlé de LED uniquement sur le haut de gamme (du coup ça ressemblerait plus au defunt Powerbook 12'', il ne manquerait plus qu'une  vraie carte graphique sur le haut de gamme des Macbook et on aurait un bon ordi...).

Enfin, une autre remarque le fait que l'écran soit LED ne concerne que le rétro éclairage, du coup je me demande si on ne peut pas avoir peur que des dalles LED pour Macbook aient une moins bonne qualité d'image que celle des Macbook pro. De tout façon si MB LED il y a, on risque de se taper des écrans glossy encore


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

de toute facon, le glossy risque  de rester un moment sur les machines grand publique! c'est plus 'nice' dixit Apple&#8230;
l'histoire des couleurs? suffit de voir ce que ca avait donné comme bazar chez les revendeurs avec les iBook Palourde (config materiel differentes... et emballages differents)
bref, apple n'a plus jamais recommencé (sauf sur les iPods, mais tu le modifie pas lui, donc bon)
l'histoire du LED, c'est:
1) greener Apple
2) meilleure autonomie

ah oui, et le MacBook ne remplacera _jamais_ le PwB 12" (dans sa forme actuelle en tout cas)
trop gros


----------



## abcb73 (11 Juillet 2008)

Aujourd'hui j'ai un technicien du SAV apple a qui j'ai demandé s'il y allait avoir une MAJ du MB. Il m'a dit qu'ils avaient eu une reunion hier je crois leur informant que la priorité c'est le lancement de l'Iphone 3G et qu'il n'y aurait aucune nouveauté jusqu'au 30 septembre.
Aprés je sais pas ce qu'il faut accorder comme crédit à cette réponse.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

mouahah... le SAV qui predit?
je crois qu'ils sont un peu dans le flou eux aussi


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Juillet 2008)

De toute façon s'il avait une information, il ne l'aurait jamais transmise.


----------



## abcb73 (11 Juillet 2008)

je suis aussi d'accord mais la seule chose que je veux bien croire c'est que pour eux l'Iphone c'est important et qu'il pas multiplier les sortie au meme moment donc l'iphone sortant le 17 juillet, je vois pas pourquoi il sortirait un MB 1 mois plus tard surtout que je crois que le MBP actuel a eu droit à une MAJ avant le MB, docn en toute logique il devrait le mettre lui d'abord a jour avant de s'occuper du MB non ?


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Juillet 2008)

heu oaui enfin je vois pas en quoi l'iphone 3g, gene la sortie des mB et mbp. 

Ca touche quand meme 2 publics différents, et puis faut être réaliste, le buzz est carrement moins enorme que lors de la sortie de l'iphone !!! Pour le consomateur lambda ca change pas grand chose...


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

ca va faire encore plus de monde en boutique...


----------



## jeremyzed (12 Juillet 2008)

Moi je parie pour une maj, le 22 ou 29 juillet


----------



## Piixel (12 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Moi je parie pour une maj, le 22 ou 29 juillet



Oui, à mon avis également, fin juillet - début aout.. Surtout qu'Intel a fini avec les Montevina et semble en bonne voie pour le GMA 4500 ! Les premiers PC portables Montevina arrive la semaine prochaine...


----------



## boelraty (12 Juillet 2008)

ah ouai ? c'est à dire en bonne voie ?


----------



## jeremyzed (12 Juillet 2008)

Ouai reste a savoir si nos attentes vont être comblées...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Juillet 2008)

Moi je l'attends aussi, mais attention, ne pas mélanger ce qu'on veut et ce qui est probable !

Ce qui est probable c'est que les portables soient renouvellés vers la rentrée et on sait que généralement c'est d'abord le MacbookPro.

Après, fin juillet-début août j'aimerais bien et ça m'arrangerait, mais je n'y crois pas trop à cause de ci-dessus,
1°) d'abord les pro, donc ça voudrait dire que le pro sortirait dans la 15aine, et
2°) en plus pourquoi se presser ? :
Macrumors buyer's guide :




2/2008 



11/2007 



5/2007 



11/2006 



5/2006 



7/2005 



10/2004 



4/2004 



10/2003 



4/2003 



11/2002 
Novembre 3 fois, Octobre 2 fois, une fois juillet. La fois où ça remontait à juillet, la dernière MAJ était en octobre, donc 9 mois, ce qui est assez exceptionnellement long.
Où en sommes nous ?
Depuis fin février : 4 mois et demie.

Il y a de la marge pour les 6 mois environ de d'habitude !

Après moi je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Piixel (12 Juillet 2008)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Après moi je dis ça, je dis rien...



Comme je dis depuis la création de ce post, et je ne suis pas le seul, Apple SE DOIT de renouveller pour la rentrée ! C'est la période la plus propice de l'année pour vendre des Ordis portables ! Comme Noël l'est pour les iPod...


----------



## jeremyzed (12 Juillet 2008)

exact tu ne peux pas proposer pour la rentrée un portable qui date de février !


----------



## Archon (12 Juillet 2008)

bonjour a tous!!
c'est mon first message, alors voila je vais switcher bientot, en faite quant les MB vont etre MAJ
je suis etudiant et j'aimerai un MB vers aout ou au pire septembre.

j'ai lu sur le net que les MBP sont généralement mis a jour en premier
ma question est :
admeton que les MBP soit mis a jour autour du 15Aout , quant seront disponible les nouveau MB??
(vu qu'il sont MAJ plu tard)

info: j'ai XP, sa plante assez souvent, :sick:et j'ai vista .... Rien a dire il bas tout les record
donc c'est pour cela que je tent vers un MB.:love:


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Juillet 2008)

Piixel et jeremyzed : Oui, mais dans ce cas les MBP seront servis très bientôt ! Attendons, et nous verrons. Moi aussi je peux pas trop attendre plus que septembre, comme beaucoup d'étudiants. 
Et février c'est tôt, donc d'accord pour août de mon côté. (Mais juillet j'aimerais y croire, mais vu l'iPhone 3G...:sleep

Espérons qu'Apple soit d'accord aussi ! :rateau:

:rose:


----------



## Piixel (12 Juillet 2008)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Piixel et jeremyzed : Oui, mais dans ce cas les MBP seront servis très bientôt ! Attendons, et nous verrons. Moi aussi je peux pas trop attendre plus que septembre, comme beaucoup d'étudiants.
> Et février c'est tôt, donc d'accord pour août de mon côté. (Mais juillet j'aimerais y croire, mais vu l'iPhone 3G...:sleep
> 
> Espérons qu'Apple soit d'accord aussi ! :rateau:
> ...



Au pire disons nous mi-aout, cela me semble raisonnable mais MAJ ils doivent y avoir même si bcp de sceptique en doute...


----------



## iScream (12 Juillet 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Au pire disons nous mi-aout, cela me semble raisonnable mais MAJ ils doivent y avoir même si bcp de sceptique en doute...


 +1 !


----------



## wowy (12 Juillet 2008)

Dommage pour apple mais je me suis pris en neuf un vaio(300go+lecteur blueray+8600gt) pour 999 euro.
Si le MB était à 550 euro(son prix avec les équivalents pc), je l'aurai peut être acheter.


----------



## Piixel (12 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> Dommage pour apple mais je me suis pris en neuf un vaio(300go+lecteur blueray+8600gt) pour 999 euro.
> Si le MB était à 550 euro(son prix avec les équivalents pc), je l'aurai peut être acheter.



:mouais: Ouh là... T'as envie d'te faire insulter toi, non ? lol :rateau: On ne débattra pas là dessus, surtout que tu as dans tous les cas mal choisis ton fil de discussion
Mais j'pense aussi que c'est juste pour faire chier ton monde  Tiens pour toi http://forum.windows.free.fr/  T'as vu ? Même "Mac" on est pas rancunier lol 

Et comme dit une chanson : Je te souhaite, tout le bonheur du monde... Ac ton PC... 

Sur ce, alors cette MAJ ? des NEWSSS ?

PS : J'aller oublier, sur tes 999 Euros tu as compter les 300 Euros de Windows ? lol Je sors, je sors...


----------



## lsol (14 Juillet 2008)

j'avoue que voulant switché pour la rentrée une REV ferait du bien
ca m'embeterait de payer autant pour que le mois d'après il y'ait MAJ 

donc voici ma question on n'est jamais prevenu à l'avance des MAJ ? c'est le jour même c'est ça (si j'ai bien compris):rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

lsol a dit:


> Voici ma question:  n'est on jamais prévenu à l'avance des MAJ ?



Jamais, il peut y avoir certaines rumeurs; mais c'est tout.
Pour les Mac, c'est souvent le mardi pour des MàJ...mais là encore, c'est pas LA règle générale.

Tu as bien compris, en gros....:rateau:


----------



## Genghis (15 Juillet 2008)

À mon avis cette fois si, on sera un peu prévenu à l'avance, étant donné que les MBP subiront ce qui se présente comme une métamorphose, Apple va surement prévoir un évènement qui les présentera.  Du coup les invitations pour la presse arriveront une semaine à l'avance normalement.

Quand les invitations tomberont on en saura sans doute plus, notamment si la présentation ne concerne que les MBP ou aussi les MB. Si l'on en sait pas plus, il faudra attendre l'évènement pour savoir si les MB sont aussi mis-à-jour, parce qu'à mon avis si les nouveaux MB ne sont pas présentés en même temps que les MBP,  il faudra surement attendre après la rentrée pour les voir apparaître...


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Juillet 2008)

Je sais pas ou tu vas chercher tout ça mais moi je comprends pas pourquoi vous vous casser la tête à ce point 
Achetez si vous avez besoin, attendez si vous préférez. Mais ça change kedal


----------



## lsol (15 Juillet 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je sais pas ou tu vas chercher tout ça mais moi je comprends pas pourquoi vous vous casser la tête à ce point
> Achetez si vous avez besoin, attendez si vous préférez. Mais ça change kedal



bah ca me ferait chier d'acheter et que une semaine ou deux après j'aurais pu avoir un macbook avec un processeur plus performant, une meilleur carte graphique et qui sait un graveur ou lecteur blue-ray,

quoi qu'il en soit je bave je bave mais je n'aurai l'argent qu'en septembre donc ce sera à cette période la que j'achèterai c'est pourquoi je veux pas être déçu en achetant alors qu'il y aura p-e une MAJ la semaine ou quelque jours après l'achat.


----------



## polodu84 (15 Juillet 2008)

Moi c'est pareil que toi lsol sauf que moi j'ai pour projet de le prendre dans 2 semaines...Les boules si un ou deux mois après il en sort un mieux! :hein:

Ceux qui ont une expérience chez Mac peuvent pas nous donner des fréquences (à peu prés) de MAJ sur les différentes sortie des versions des MB?

Merci

PS: Par rapport à l'assurance (comme je ne connais pas Mac) vous me conseillez de prendre celle 3ans ou ça sert à rien?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (15 Juillet 2008)

Pour les dates de mises à jour précédentes:
http://www.macg.co/dossiers/voir/4/macbook-le-guide-d-achat-des-mac/
Voila!


----------



## polodu84 (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ce lien.

Je pense que je devrais attendre alors mais ça m'embete de devoir rester 3 mois sans PC heu...sans ordinateur (hi)... :sleep:

Merci...


----------



## lainbebop (15 Juillet 2008)

Une question : est-ce la même version de photoshop qui tourne sur mac et sur pc ?


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Une question : est-ce la même version de photoshop qui tourne sur mac et sur pc ?


non, y'a une version mac et une version PC, et ce sont deux boites (pour chaque version) differentes


----------



## lainbebop (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide 
Tant pis, vais me mettre à the gimp


----------



## polodu84 (16 Juillet 2008)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=522281

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127147/centrino-2-le-moteur-des-macbook-est-pret


----------



## lainbebop (16 Juillet 2008)

arf ils parlent de les sortir après l'offre de rentrée dans les commentaires...
Mais bon à mon avis c'est surtout l'iphone qui retarde leur sortie !!


----------



## Chtiterikku (16 Juillet 2008)

Je vais quand même attendre Septembre pour acheter mon MB


----------



## jeremyzed (16 Juillet 2008)

Pareil de tte facon j'en aurais besoin que début octobre.


----------



## polodu84 (16 Juillet 2008)

j'attends aussi!


----------



## lainbebop (16 Juillet 2008)

moi j'en peut plus d'attendre !!!!! argggggg :'( :'(


----------



## bossdupad (17 Juillet 2008)

Je commence à en avoir marre d'attendre aussi.


----------



## lainbebop (17 Juillet 2008)

bon en attendant j'ai une question :
après avoir lu des milliards de post, ce que je voudrais faire parait possible :
j'ai un PC fixe sous vista, avec un HDD usb en fat32 avec des divx et des mp3 dessus...
je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de brancher ce disque (j'ai lu que oui) sur mon futur macbook
mais surtout j'aurai voulu savoir s'il va etre possible de lire les film directement depuis le lecteur fat32 sans sacade ? (vitesse suffisante ?)
Pcq il sera impossible de copier un divx depuis le HDD usb sur le HDD du macbook directement c'est ça ?
Il faudra que je le laisse sur le pc fixe, que je le partage, et que je récupère mes divx depuis le réseau c'est bien ça ??


----------



## Chtiterikku (17 Juillet 2008)

Une autre question quand même qui me trotte dans la tête ... Si on mise sur une MàJ avec les montevina, est ce qu'on sentira une grande différence quant aux performances d'un MB dans des utilisations "basiques" (un peu d'iPhoto, un peu de topshop, office, dvd ...) par rapport à la version 2.4GHz ? 

Parce que même si je dis que je vais attendre j'ai le clic qui me démange !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

J'en doute 
A part si le gma x3100 est remplacé par un gma x4100 , la la difference sera considérable


----------



## luchoadvance (17 Juillet 2008)

d'apres certain bench , on pourrai dans certain cas, avoir 10% de performence en plus niveau processeur. Enfin c'est a prendre avec des pincettes...

Par contre du cote Carte Graphique, si Apple integre la x4100 comme le dit etienne000 , la ça va décoiffé


----------



## Chtiterikku (17 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, en gros pour l'instant ce ne sont que des suppositions ... Je ne sais que faire j'en ai marre de mon PC à la maison avec tout qui plante toutes les demies heures et redémarrage forcé obligatoire ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Moi je m'en fiche , j'ai un macbook noir 2.16ghz pour>....630&#8364;


----------



## lainbebop (17 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> bon en attendant j'ai une question :
> après avoir lu des milliards de post, ce que je voudrais faire parait possible :
> j'ai un PC fixe sous vista, avec un HDD usb en fat32 avec des divx et des mp3 dessus...
> je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de brancher ce disque (j'ai lu que oui) sur mon futur macbook
> ...



personne pour me répondre ???


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Juillet 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris c'est un externe usb formaté en fat32.
Alors oui tu pourras l'utiliser sur un mac, et lire des vidéos sans problème.
Par contre pour ta dernière question je ne suis pas certain mais il me semble que si c'est en fat32 tu as le droit de lecture et écriture... A confirmer.
Donc dans ce cas tu n'aurais pas de problème!


----------



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2008)

Parait les centrino 2 sont prêt??? Bon la mise à jour des infos? 

Parceque un peu marre de voir que des news pour l'iphone!


----------



## maruku (17 Juillet 2008)

Les centrino 2 sont prêts, le chipset aussi (?) : qu'es-ce qu'y retient Apple ? :rateau:
Je pense que si mise à jour il y a ce sera pour dans 2-3 semaines sinon c'est reporté après rentrée. Je vois pas comment ils peuvent louper la rentrée, m'enfin... Je pense faut attendre 3 semaines et après si besoin il y a faut acheter tanpis la MAJ


----------



## Chtiterikku (17 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi je m'en fiche , j'ai un macbook noir 2.16ghz pour>....630



Oui ben bon hein ... 

Bon j'attend jusqu'à mi août !


----------



## jeremyzed (17 Juillet 2008)

ba le truc c'est que tout les concurents on des machines de ouf, je pense pas qu'appel va rester les bras croisés avec une machine qui date de fevrier !


----------



## lsol (17 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> ba le truc c'est que tout les concurents on des machines de ouf, je pense pas qu'appel va rester les bras croisés avec une machine qui date de fevrier !



Je me dit la même chose d'autant plus que PC a déjà sorti le graveur blue-ray alors que le 1er MB n'a même pas de graveur DVD

Y a bien intérêt qu'il y ait une MAJ


----------



## bossdupad (17 Juillet 2008)

Ça me parait plus que logique que les prochains Macbook Pro intègre un lecteur de Blueray voire un graveur.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (18 Juillet 2008)

Apparemment il y a des indices quant à une mise à jour prochaine des MacBook...

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-18938-macbook-bientot-du-neuf-

Chic!


----------



## Chtiterikku (18 Juillet 2008)

J'ai eu un conseiller Apple aujourd'hui pour me renseigner sur un paiement étalé en quelques mois ... Mais que je n'allais pas l'acheter tout de suite, mais en mi-aout, début septembre ... Il m'a dit de retéléphoner quelques jours avant pour faire une réelle estimation du prix si jamais ça change ... Cela voudrait-il laisser entendre une MàJ ? J'en sais rien mais c'est toujours un faible indice


----------



## abcb73 (18 Juillet 2008)

bonne nouvelle mais si Apple a augmenté ses commandes d'écrans ça veut dire qu'il reste sur le LCD non ? et donc pas de LED cette fois ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Qui c'est qui l'avait dit ?


----------



## lsol (18 Juillet 2008)

on va donc de bonne nouvelle en bonne nouvelle

je la sens bien cette MAJ en même temps Apple a tout à gagner en la faisant.

C'est un gros business à faire pour la rentrée


ps:Apple si tu m'entend y a du bizz a faire j'te le dit


----------



## jeremyzed (19 Juillet 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> bonne nouvelle mais si Apple a augmenté ses commandes d'écrans ça veut dire qu'il reste sur le LCD non ? et donc pas de LED cette fois ci ?



D'un autre coté rien n'est precisé....

MOi je reste persuadé qu'il y'aura du LED. Apple à toujours etait a la pointe de la technologie, surtout que de plus en plus de pc l'adopte...je vois mal apple garder les lcd... enfin p-etre led juste pour le model haute gamme du MB.


----------



## Piixel (19 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> D'un autre coté rien n'est precisé....
> 
> MOi je reste persuadé qu'il y'aura du LED. Apple à toujours etait a la pointe de la technologie, surtout que de plus en plus de pc l'adopte...je vois mal apple garder les lcd... enfin p-etre led juste pour le model haute gamme du MB.



Comme je dis depuis le début du Post j'en suis également sûr.. Au pire comme dit Jeremy ce sera sur le "haut de Gamme" mais ce le sera quand meme :rateau:

Ca se confirme cette MAJ !!! Qui avait raison ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (19 Juillet 2008)

Ceci ne laisserait-il pas (conditionnel) présagé qu'il n'y aurait pas d'écran LED sur les prochains MB? 

"_Ainsi, daprès le Commercial Times__, Apple aurait commandé plus décrans pour MacBook_ cet été et accru de 20% sa demande en cartes-mère pour ses portables grand public. "


Quant à ces entreprises, à quels composants pourraient-elles renvoyer?

"_Les sociétés Compeq Manufacturing, Gold Circuit Electronics (GCE), Nanya Printed Circuit Board (NPC) et Tripod Technology devraient être les heureux bénéficiaires des nouvelles commandes._"

Source: http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-18938-macbook-bientot-du-neuf-


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> D'un autre coté rien n'est precisé....
> 
> MOi je reste persuadé qu'il y'aura du LED. Apple à toujours etait a la pointe de la technologie, surtout que de plus en plus de pc l'adopte...je vois mal apple garder les lcd... enfin p-etre led juste pour le model haute gamme du MB.


C'est vrai qu'apple est a la pointe de la technologie avec leurs lecteurs combo (wow même pas de gravures dvd..) et leur gma 950 sur le macmini !


----------



## abcb73 (19 Juillet 2008)

En même temps, j'ai lu sur un site (me rappel pas lequel) que SJ a déclaré que tous les portables Apple seraient équipés d'un écran Led en 2009. est ce que ça veut dire pour 2009 (donc début 2009) ou courant 2009 tel est la question ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

SJ a aussi dit en 2002 que c'etait la fin des ecrans crt , alors que moins d'un an plus tard , il a sorti un certain emac avec...Un ecran crt..:rateau:


----------



## jeremyzed (19 Juillet 2008)

ouai. Donc soit c'est pour cette MAJ, soit la prochaine.


----------



## bossdupad (19 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas qu'est ce que c'est long... Et oui je suis un râleur perpétuel mais j'ai hâte .


----------



## wowy (19 Juillet 2008)

Le systeme LED c'est pas la mort si on l'a pas cette fois par contre un chip meilleur devient vraiment present car on est pas tous milliardaire pour se payer des MBP.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

Bien dit  , l'ecran du macbook est tout a fait Acceptable...
RIen qu'un nouveau chip serait vraiment bien


----------



## jeremyzed (19 Juillet 2008)

ouai enfin pour 1200  j'aimerai mieux avoir un ecran qui ne soit pas juste "acceptable"


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

comme tout les autres


----------



## abcb73 (19 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> Le systeme LED c'est pas la mort si on l'a pas cette fois par contre un chip meilleur devient vraiment present car on est pas tous milliardaire pour se payer des MBP.



Ben moi j'aimerai bien avoir l'écran LED. je trouve l'écran actuel (ceux que j'ai vu en magasin) pas très lumineux. a chaque fois la luminosité était au max et je trouve que la différence avec un écran LED est importante (sans parlé de l'autonomie en plus)

Par contre question  c'est quoi un chip ?


----------



## boelraty (20 Juillet 2008)

chip : carte graphique intégrée!!  Actuellement X3100 (pas top) avec les nouveaux processeurs qui viennent d'arriver, c'est une X4500 (carrément mieux) !!


----------



## Tominou (20 Juillet 2008)

boelraty a dit:


> chip : carte graphique intégrée!!  Actuellement X3100 (pas top) avec les nouveaux processeurs qui viennent d'arriver, c'est une X4500 (carrément mieux) !!



En gros j'explique... parceque entre X3100 et X4500... la différence est forcement évidente, tu n'as qu'à juste te dire que plus le nombre est grand mieux c'est...  alors quand y aura des pringles chips avec 9400 ca sera encore mieux, et j'attend d'avoir celui la pour m'acheter mon macbook... mais en attendant en tant que milliardaire j'investis dans un mbp en septembre.


----------



## abcb73 (20 Juillet 2008)

boelraty a dit:


> chip : carte graphique intégrée!!  Actuellement X3100 (pas top) avec les nouveaux processeurs qui viennent d'arriver, c'est une X4500 (carrément mieux) !!



Ok merci pour la traduction.


----------



## Sup (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voila une info qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut,

http://www.laptopspirit.fr/15054/so...vaio-z11mn-et-z11wn-debarquent-en-france.html

Je sais c'est un forum Apple et pas VAIO mais ce qui est intéressant dans cet article c'est que le VAIO en question Est équipé du dernier intel centrino 2 (monteniva donc) et qu'il est également équipé d'une gma4500. Est on donc en droit de penser qu'intel a résolu les probleme qu'il avait avec ce nouveau chipset intégré et qu'effectivement nous auront droit a une MAJ des Macbook avant la rentrée?
Wait and see mais je croise les doigts!


----------



## luchoadvance (21 Juillet 2008)

et si la MAJ arrivé demain ?

l'espoir fait vivre


----------



## jeremyzed (21 Juillet 2008)

ptdr la je dois dire que ca vendrait du rêve :love:


----------



## lainbebop (21 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> ptdr la je dois dire que ça vendrait du rêve :love:



Pas plus que de parier sur la semaine prochaine comme l'article le fait entendre...
:rateau:


----------



## sandro (21 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Pas plus que de parier sur la semaine prochaine comme l'article le fait entendre...
> :rateau:


 
Quel site???


----------



## lainbebop (21 Juillet 2008)

??
Bah macgeneration....
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131095/la-rumeur-macbook-se-profile-a-l-horizon


----------



## sandro (21 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ??
> Bah macgeneration....
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131095/la-rumeur-macbook-se-profile-a-l-horizon


 
Désolé mais je ne vois aucun sous-entendu comme quoi la semaine prochaine les nouveau MB sortiraient...


----------



## luchoadvance (21 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne vois aucun sous-entendu comme quoi la semaine prochaine les nouveau MB sortiraient...



+1 , j'ai beau lire et relire ... rien...


----------



## OL54 (21 Juillet 2008)

[Mode Parano ON]

Sur le site de la fnac, le macbook est en première page.

Alors, veulent-ils écouler leurs stock avant "vous-savez-quoi ?" ?


----------



## lainbebop (21 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne vois aucun sous-entendu comme quoi la semaine prochaine les nouveau MB sortiraient...




Désolé pour toi mais je ne peux rien faire si tu ne sais lire entres les lignes...
C'est bien beau la mauvaise fois, Qu'attends tu au juste, que lemonde.fr titre en 1ere page "NOUVAUX MACBOOKs" ?? :mouais:
Ce n'est qu'une rumeur, pas plus crédible que celle qui dit que les macbook seront là mardi qui arrivent....

edit : tiens la version de macrumor de la rumeur, mais vu t'es capacités de compréhension des subtilités du français, je doute que tu comprennes les sous-entendus anglais


----------



## maruku (21 Juillet 2008)

Tiens tiens je viens de passer sur le site de la fnac.com et la surprise : les 3 macbooks en tête des ventes de portables :rateau: Allez savoir ce qui ce passe... 

PS : connaissant la fnac vont d'abord écouler leurs stocks avant de mettre en vente les nouveaux modèles (alors que ceux ci seront déjà sortis !).


----------



## lainbebop (21 Juillet 2008)

maruku a dit:


> Tiens tiens je viens de passer sur le site de la fnac.com et la surprise : les 3 macbooks en tête des ventes de portables :rateau: Allez savoir ce qui ce passe...
> 
> PS : connaissant la fnac vont d'abord écouler leurs stocks avant de mettre en vente les nouveaux modèles (alors que ceux ci seront déjà sortis !).




En tête des ventes "Apple" tu veux dire ? :mouais:
Pcq les 3 meilleurs ventes portables sont des Hp pavillon... :rose:


----------



## maruku (21 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> En tête des ventes "Apple" tu veux dire ? :mouais:
> Pcq les 3 meilleurs ventes portables sont des Hp pavillon... :rose:



C'est pas faux, je l'avais remarqué par après  :mouais:


----------



## lsol (22 Juillet 2008)

Donc avant de pouvoir acheter nos macbook MAJ il faut que apple écoule absolument les stock??

Si j'achète dans un store premium reseller le jour où les MB mis à jour seront mis en vente on pourra les acheter ce jour-là? Où faut-il attendre que les stocks soit écoulés??


----------



## Piixel (22 Juillet 2008)

lsol a dit:


> Donc avant de pouvoir acheter nos macbook MAJ il faut que apple écoule absolument les stock??
> 
> Si j'achète dans un store premium reseller le jour où les MB mis à jour seront mis en vente on pourra les acheter ce jour-là? Où faut-il attendre que les stocks soit écoulés??



Tu pourras bien entendu acheter les MAJ dès qu'elles sont disponibles ! (Encore faut il que les machines le soient, forcément ! lol ) et en plus tu pourras si tu le souhaite profiter de l'ancienne REV à prix... PREFERENTIELS ! :rateau:


----------



## lsol (22 Juillet 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Tu pourras bien entendu acheter les MAJ dès qu'elles sont disponibles ! (Encore faut il que les machines le soient, forcément ! lol ) et en plus tu pourras si tu le souhaite profiter de l'ancienne REV à prix... PREFERENTIELS ! :rateau:




Ah génial merci, mais je pense quand meme que je profiterai de la MAJ plutot que de l'ancienne version, j'attend pas pour rien :rateau:


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

Ceci dit, je trouve ça plutôt honteux, imaginez le type qui passe devant un apple store, qui craque pour un mac, et qui apprends que le lendemain toute la gamme a été refaite et que son ordi vient de baisser de 200&#8364; en 24h...


----------



## lsol (22 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Ceci dit, je trouve ça plutôt honteux, imaginez le type qui passe devant un apple store, qui craque pour un mac, et qui apprends que le lendemain toute la gamme a été refaite et que son ordi vient de baisser de 200 en 24h...




Bienvenue dans le système capitaliste


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

oué, enfin un pote me racontait que ça lui était arrivé pour la Playstation 2, son prix a baissé de 150la semaine suivante de son achat...
Sony lui a envoyé un cheque de 150 pour le dédommager sans qu'il n'ait rien à réclamer !!
Ca c'est plutôt classe, apple devrait peut etre prendre exemple, comme ça, ça ne freine pas les vente juste avant les nouvelles sorties, et personne ne se sent laisé...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oué, enfin un pote me racontait que ça lui était arrivé pour la Playstation 2, son prix a baissé de 150la semaine suivante de son achat...
> Sony lui a envoyé un cheque de 150 pour le dédommager sans qu'il n'ait rien à réclamer !!
> Ca c'est plutôt classe, apple devrait peut etre prendre exemple, comme ça, ça ne freine pas les vente juste avant les nouvelles sorties, et personne ne se sent laisé...


Apple a fait ça à l'occasion de la sortie de Leopard et de l'iPhone V2.


----------



## bossdupad (22 Juillet 2008)

L'Apple store va fermer aujourd'hui c'est ça  .


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oué, enfin un pote me racontait que ça lui était arrivé pour la Playstation 2, son prix a baissé de 150la semaine suivante de son achat...
> Sony lui a envoyé un cheque de 150 pour le dédommager sans qu'il n'ait rien à réclamer !!
> Ca c'est plutôt classe, apple devrait peut etre prendre exemple, comme ça, ça ne freine pas les vente juste avant les nouvelles sorties, et personne ne se sent laisé...



Tu as 15 jours pour renvoyer la machine, te faire rembourser et acheter le nouveau...


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

ha, c'est bon à savoir je ne savais pas !
ceci dit, le problème se pose si t'as acheté 16j avant...


----------



## luchoadvance (22 Juillet 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> L'Apple store va fermer aujourd'hui c'est ça  .



Exactement  j'ai appellé Steve ce matin , il m'a dit que les tout nouveau Macbook Centrino 2 Quad , 4GO de ram a 250  seront dispo des ce soir 

Génial Non ?







L'espoire fait... toujours ...vivre


----------



## sandro (22 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Exactement  j'ai appellé Steve ce matin , il m'a dit que les tout nouveau Macbook Centrino 2 Quad , 4GO de ram a 250  seront dispo des ce soir
> 
> Génial Non ?
> 
> Qui est Steve? Déso si je suis HS mais je suis nouveau...Tu veux dire par la que demain matin les nouveaux MacBook Pro Centrino 2 seront en ventes???Je sais pas si jai tout bien compris! Désolé je suis fatigué...


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

:mouais:






:bebe:

-c'était une blague, tu peux te rendormir sans soucis, on t'appelle si jamais il y a une bonne nouvelle  -


----------



## jeremyzed (22 Juillet 2008)

:rateau: lol


----------



## Karb0ne (22 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> luchoadvance a dit:
> 
> 
> > Exactement  j'ai appellé Steve ce matin , il m'a dit que les tout nouveau Macbook Centrino 2 Quad , 4GO de ram a 250  seront dispo des ce soir
> ...


----------



## luchoadvance (22 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Qui est Steve? Déso si je suis HS mais je suis nouveau...Tu veux dire par la que demain matin les nouveaux MacBook Pro Centrino 2 seront en ventes???Je sais pas si jai tout bien compris! Désolé je suis fatigué...



Bonjour a toi et bienvenu parmis nous !

Steve : Steve Jobs , le fabuleux PDG d'apple , pour plus d'information je te conseil de visiter wikipédia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs

Sinon désolé de te décevoir mais ce n'est qu'une blague, Apple est malheureusement bien connu pour ce pas sortir des ordinateurs accessible a toutes les bourses.

  Concernantla mise a jour des ordinateurs de la gamme, personne ne sait quand ça arrivera et ce que ça changera 

Avec Apple c'est : wait.... wait.... wait.... & see


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas ils ont annoncé hier qu'on va avoir des produits qui déchirent...


----------



## sandro (22 Juillet 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> En tout cas ils ont annoncé hier qu'on va avoir des produits qui déchirent...


 
Pourquoi pa??"Peter Oppenheimer a filé un sacré coup de main aux sites de rumeurs qui n'en demandaient pas tant. La source de MacDailyNews qui avait annoncé l'année dernière avant tout le monde la sortie de l'iPod touch et de l'iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store, croit savoir ce qu'Apple nous réserve dans les mois à venir.Apple commercialiserait au plus tard en octobre un MacBook touch. Plus compact que le modèle actuel, ce portable serait doté de la technologie multi-touch, embarquerait un superdrive et un GPS. Il serait capable de faire fonctionner aussi bien les logiciels de l'App Store que les applications pour Mac OS X. Cela semble farfelu, mais pourquoi pas"


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

Ca me fait penser à ça moi ! 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131041/dell-se-met-au-multi-touch
Je vois pas trop l'intérêt mais bon... Un macbook avec un hardware à la hauteur du marché suffirait...


----------



## wowy (22 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Ca me fait penser à ça moi !
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131041/dell-se-met-au-multi-touch
> Je vois pas trop l'intérêt mais bon... Un macbook avec un hardware à la hauteur du marché suffirait...



Je trouve moi aussi que ce serai une belle annerie, de plus le sortir en octobre serait vraiement mauvais vu que la rentré est en septembre.


----------



## lsol (22 Juillet 2008)

faut voir si la rentrée est aussi en septembre au USA 

maintenant je pense pas pouvoir attendre octobre ça devient long là


----------



## wowy (22 Juillet 2008)

lsol a dit:


> faut voir si la rentrée est aussi en septembre au USA
> 
> maintenant je pense pas pouvoir attendre octobre ça devient long là



Pareil, je bosse pendant les vacances pour pouvoir acheter un amc en septembre alors tenir encore 1 mois ça va être de trop !


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

Je sais pas si vous avez vu, apparement les macbook seront un peu moins cher : "*poursuivre sa croissance en adoptant une politique tarifaire plus agressive notamment sur ses iMac et MacBook*"


----------



## Nosti (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai commandé lundi un macbook noir, mais je me rends compte qu'il est préférable d'attendre encore un peu, jai fait un virement lundi, le colis n'est pas expédié et il est indiqué qu'il n'ont pas encore recu le paiement. Aujourd'hui je vais appeler Apple et annuler ma commande et essayer de gratter pour une eventuelle update. je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai le macbook noir et l'ecran n'est pas top...Donc attendez les gars !  y'a des chances pour le led ou le multi-touch ou un design nouveau (ca m'etonnerais vu l'age du macbook mais avec l'imac alu , pourquoi pas ?) Moi je vais appeler apple


----------



## Nosti (23 Juillet 2008)

Peut être que l'un de nous deux aura une réponse positive, je vais faire marcher le coup de j'achète pas je vais chez le concurrent comme je sais pas quand sorte leur dernière génération et je vais voir si il me racroche en me disant une petite date.


----------



## sandro (23 Juillet 2008)

Petite trouvaille :"Et si la « grande surprise » de la rentrée, annoncé par Apple, était tout simplement de nouveaux MacBook Pro et de nouveaux écrans, tous OLED ? En effet, qui n'a jamais rêvé de pouvoir travailler en extérieur, par exemple ! Cela pourrait expliquer la réduction des marges. Mais concernant la « transition », on reste toujours tourné vers les interfaces homme-machine."Qu'est ce que vous en dites?moi je pense qu'ils vont baisser les prix entre 100 et 200$ d'ici la rentrée et sortir les nouveau MacBook Pro pour la rentrée...Non?


----------



## luchoadvance (23 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Petite trouvaille :"Et si la « grande surprise » de la rentrée, annoncé par Apple, était tout simplement de nouveaux MacBook Pro et de nouveaux écrans, tous OLED ? En effet, qui n'a jamais rêvé de pouvoir travailler en extérieur, par exemple ! Cela pourrait expliquer la réduction des marges. Mais concernant la « transition », on reste toujours tourné vers les interfaces homme-machine."Qu'est ce que vous en dites?moi je pense qu'ils vont baisser les prix entre 100 et 200$ d'ici la rentrée et sortir les nouveau MacBook Pro pour la rentrée...Non?




Pour ce qui concerne les écrans OLED je n'y crois pas beaucoup, 
en effet cette technologie n'est pas totalement mature :
Premièrement les écrans OLED n'obtiennent pas de grande diagonal (mais peut-être suffisamment pour un portable ?)

Mais c'est surtout la durée de vie de ces écrans qui pose problème , en effet on parle actuellement de 2/3 ans pour un écran OLED.... Alors bon même s'il baisse les prix un portable tous les 3 ans ça m'embêterai beaucoup ...


----------



## lainbebop (23 Juillet 2008)

Idem ecran oled ça serait trop beau...
Par contre pour les prix dans l'article ils parlent de les baisser...
Pcq c'est clair que c'est pas normal que le 1er macbook valle 999$ aux states, et 999&#8364; en europe !! yen a qui s'en mettent plein les poches au passage... Ca ferait des macbook à 700&#8364; normalement...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Ca me ferait chier si les prix baissaient a 700


----------



## lainbebop (23 Juillet 2008)

attention, pour le macbook qui est à 999&#8364; ! le noir passerait à 1100... Mais bon ça serait trop beau pour etre vrai...


----------



## luchoadvance (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai besoin de vos avis,

Pensez-vous que la mise à jours des MacBooks pour Août/Début Septembre tienne toujours ?
En effet avec l'annonce du directeur financier qui table sur une sortis fin septembre/courant octobre  d'un nouveau produit, et les rumeurs qui disent que le Macbook se transformerai en MacBook Touch je commence a craindre que aucune mise a jour ne soit prévue pour Août/Début Septembre

J'attend pourtant avec impatience cette mise à jour pour m'acheter un portable , d'autant plus qu'il me le faudrait avant la rentrée des classes...

Pensez-vous qu'il y ai encore de l'espoir ? 50% de chance d'avoir une mise a  jour ? 80% ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Y'aura pas de macbooktouch remplaçant le macbook a moins qu'il soit en plus , pour la MAJ 70% de chance


----------



## sandro (23 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> J'ai besoin de vos avis,
> 
> Pensez-vous que la mise à jours des MacBooks pour Août/Début Septembre tienne toujours ?
> En effet avec l'annonce du directeur financier qui table sur une sortis fin septembre/courant octobre  d'un nouveau produit, et les rumeurs qui disent que le Macbook se transformerai en MacBook Touch je commence a craindre que aucune mise a jour ne soit prévue pour Août/Début Septembre
> ...


 
A mon avis la mise à jour sur les MacBook et MB Pro aura lieu d'ici début septembre!!!
Le nouveau produit sera quelque chose de nouveau et donc pas un remplacement d'un produit!!
Pour moi la mise à jour d'ici septembre est sur a 95%!!!!!
Ce produit va etre comme le Macbook Air, un produit suplémentaire!!!!!
Pas de quoi s'inquietter!


----------



## luchoadvance (23 Juillet 2008)

Cooool  ça me rassure un peu 

Bon vivement la Mise a jour alors , celon vous elle va arriver quand ?
Mardi 29 Juillet (why not)
Mardi 5 Août (probable ...)
Mardi 12 Août (So far away...)
Mardi 19 Août (So SO SO far away...)
Mardi 26 Août (bon courage pour accrocher les étudiant a cette date...)
Mardi Plus tard !


Sortez les boules de cristals lol


----------



## jeremyzed (23 Juillet 2008)

Le macbook touch j'y crois pas du tout ! Tout simplement car le MB est un des produits phare d'apple, et un MB touch je vois mal un truc a 1200  ! 

Donc y'aura p-e un nouveau produit, mais les MB seront toujours là.


----------



## sandro (23 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Cooool  ça me rassure un peu
> 
> Bon vivement la Mise a jour alors , celon vous elle va arriver quand ?
> Mardi 29 Juillet (why not)
> ...


 

Je dirai le 19août...

C'est obligatoirement un mardi???


Mais comme je l'ai dit juste avant, je ne pense pas du tout qu'un &quot;Mac Touch&quot; remplace nos MacBook...
 J'attend avec impatience que les mise à jour sortent...


----------



## luchoadvance (23 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Je dirai le 19août...
> 
> C'est obligatoirement un mardi???
> 
> ...



je suis aussi impatient que toi lol.

Sinon oui ça sera tres probablement un mardi (la tradition tout ça ...) , mais bon on est jamais à l'abri d'une surprise.

Sinon le 19 c'est loinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol , ça ve être dur d'attendre


----------



## Viablub (23 Juillet 2008)

De toute façon ça sera sûrement un Special Event car Apple doit aussi sortir iLife'09 et iWorks'09 et en plus ils vont sûrement aussi renouveler les MBP sachant que l'année dernière le Special Event a eu lieu le 7 août. Ce sera cette année à mon avis au plus tard le 12 août en plus comme c'est un Special Event vous serrez averti au moins une semaine à l'avance. Donc on sera sûrement fixés aux alentours du 5 août ce qui nous fait plus que 2 semaines a attendre.


----------



## sandro (23 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> De toute façon ça sera sûrement un Special Event car Apple doit aussi sortir iLife'09 et iWorks'09 et en plus ils vont sûrement aussi renouveler les MBP sachant que l'année dernière le Special Event a eu lieu le 7 août. Ce sera cette année à mon avis au plus tard le 12 août en plus comme c'est un Special Event vous serrez averti au moins une semaine à l'avance. Donc on sera sûrement fixés aux alentours du 5 août ce qui nous fait plus que 2 semaines a attendre.


 

J'éspère vraiment que tu as raison...

Donc d'après toi, les nouveau MB et MB Pro seront équipé de iLife'09 et iWorks'09??


----------



## Viablub (23 Juillet 2008)

Oui tout à fait, comme l'année dernière avec le renouvellement de l'iMac.

De toute façon chaque année il y a un Special Event à cette période pour iLife et iWorks donc à mon avis ils vont aussi en profiter annoncer les MB et MBP c'est ce qui est à mon avis le plus probable.


----------



## Archon (23 Juillet 2008)

aie aie aie  !!!!
désolé j'ai pas envie de me faire taper sur les doight ou de portée la poisse mais 

(lisez trés vite cette phrase comme sa, sa passera mieu)
pour moi je pense que le macbook sortira aprés le 29 aout et je voi vers la quizaine de septembre.
(ouf voila c'est fini)

j'espere que je me trompe car j'en veu un now!!!!!


----------



## Piixel (24 Juillet 2008)

Archon a dit:


> aie aie aie  !!!!
> désolé j'ai pas envie de me faire taper sur les doight ou de portée la poisse mais
> 
> (lisez trés vite cette phrase comme sa, sa passera mieu)
> ...



Le 7 voir le 12 aout me semble être plus probable... Apple à la santé financière au beau fixe, ils écoulent des millions de portables chaque mois et se doivent maintenant d'avoir un rythme de MAJ assez fréquent... De plus il ne faut pas oublier que la rentrée scolaire est LE moment pour vendre des portables ! Et en règle général les étudiants achètent leur matos mi-août pour avoir qq chose qui est assez récent et pour pouvoir se faire à la machine... Septembre ne serait pas si rentable que ça à Apple ! et ils le savent !!!! Tout le monde est quasi équipé fin août... Le 7 et le 12 plus que probable !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Je suis pas d'accord : Apple doit écouler leurs ipod touch et nano et le futur ancien macbook alors , ils offrent un ipod touch/nano avec le macbook...Les etudiants sont content et apple aussi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

ouais et les non étudiants que dalle apple se fais du fric aussi sur nous alors pourquoi nous on aurais pas un rabais sur les machines genre un rabais que coûte un ipod touch sur un MB & MBP


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Vous êtes bien gentils mais nous , gens normaux n'avons pas de reduc et va chez asus tu n'en n'aura pas de reduc alors faut arrêter de se plaindre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

J'essayerais de trouvé une gentille petite étudiante pour avoir ma machine plus une petite collation un petit Itouch


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Moi pour le prochain , c'est ma cousine qui trinque


----------



## Viablub (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est aussi plutôt que le 29 août ça veut dire qu'Apple fera 2 Special Event un pour les mac et le traditionnel de début septembre pour les iPod. Donc je mise plus autour du 12 voir du 5.

Et puis Apple a tout intérêt à renouveler sa gamme le plus rapidement.


----------



## msinno (24 Juillet 2008)

Il est fort probable qu'il y est un spécial event en aout. mais l'année dernière les invitation ont été envoyé 15 jours avant le SE. Donc on saura deux semaines avant s'il y a aura quelque chose ou non. Pour les macbooket MBP, renouvellement en aout  serait assez judicieux, mais malheureusement il faut écouler tout le stock de macbook actuel... Alors aout ou début septembre. Les étudiants qui ne peuvent pas attendre le nouveau prendront l'actuel. A savoir qu'un étudiant qui veut un mac ne veut pas d'un PC, et fera tout pour avoir un mac...    enfin j'ai été comme ça...

Il faut aussi se dire qu'en septembre c'est les nouveaux iPod, mais il est possible de penser que SJ présente les nouveaux MB(P)...

Wait & see comme on dit...


----------



## Viablub (24 Juillet 2008)

Et puis attention ce nest pas parce qu'il y aura un Special Event que les MacBook vont être dispo le soir de la Keynote ils pourront être que dispo deux semaines après.


----------



## luchoadvance (24 Juillet 2008)

Aujourd'hui, jour maussade pour moi,

En effet alors que , tout content, je me préparais a la fameuse mise à jours des Macbooks pour Août, voila que MacBidouille remet mes espoirs a néants...

Voila ce qu'ils précisent dans une news datant d'aujourd'hui :


			
				MacBidouille a dit:
			
		

> *Les MacBook:* Intel a pris du retard sur les chipsets centrino 2 dotés de vidéo intégrée. Il n'y a donc rien à attendre de ce côté avant la rentrée et peut-être même le mois d'octobre.



Octobreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, c'est définitivement trop long pour moi qui doit obligatoirement avoir un portable en septembre... et je ne peut définitivement pas me résoudre a la configuration actuel des Macbooks comparé a celle de la concurrence...

Macbidouille est plus optimiste au niveau de la sorties des MBP , mais c'est malheureusement hors de porté niveau budget pour moi...

Bref pas trop de bonnes nouvelles,

Vous en pensez-quoi?


----------



## Macbeth (24 Juillet 2008)

Eh bien la même chose que toi. le fait est que si tu ne peux pas te résoudre à la configuration actuelle du macbook, il te faudra te rabattre sur la concurrence. Alors ok ça te fend le coeur et tu rêverais qu'on te sorte cette idée de la tête en t'annonçant un miracle.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à attendre Aoùt pour te décider définitivement et voire ou non tes espoirs s'effondrer. Nous n'aurons que ça à te proposer je le crains.


----------



## luchoadvance (24 Juillet 2008)

Macbeth a dit:


> Eh bien la même chose que toi. le fait est que si tu ne peux pas te résoudre à la configuration actuelle du macbook, il te faudra te rabattre sur la concurrence. Alors ok ça te fend le coeur et tu rêverais qu'on te sorte cette idée de la tête en t'annonçant un miracle.
> Il ne te reste plus qu'à attendre Aoùt pour te décider définitivement et voire ou non tes espoirs s'effondrer. Nous n'aurons que ça à te proposer je le crains.



Alors esperont que le mois d'Aout soit un mois où la chance est de notre côté... Parcque passé a la concurrence je pourrai vraiment pas m'y résoudre....


----------



## lainbebop (24 Juillet 2008)

Ne t'en fais pas, apple est qd même bien plus cher à la concurance, et pour le même prix tu pourra trouver une bien meilleur configuration (bon ok sans mac os...) 
exemple :
http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ony-Vaio-VGN-CR31Z-R-14-1-TFT-Rouge?PID=50318


----------



## sandro (24 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Alors esperont que le mois d'Aout soit un mois où la chance est de notre côté... Parcque passé a la concurrence je pourrai vraiment pas m'y résoudre....


 


Je peux te rassurer on aura de la chance regarde : 

Les MacBook Pro et iMac Bien que très différents dans leur forme, ils n'en partagent pas moins des architectures identiques. Intel a pour eux le Centrino 2. Ils peuvent donc être mis à jour d'un moment à l'autre.

 alors??content???


----------



## Archon (24 Juillet 2008)

ilme semble qu'il vau un macbook car le MBP n'est pas dans ces moyen
comme moi d'ailleur c'est pour sa que la MAJ  doit etre en aout a tou pris
(j'ai pas envie d'avoir un HP, c'est fini )


----------



## sandro (24 Juillet 2008)

Archon a dit:


> ilme semble qu'il vau un macbook car le MBP n'est pas dans ces moyen
> comme moi d'ailleur c'est pour sa que la MAJ  doit etre en aout a tou pris
> (j'ai pas envie d'avoir un HP, c'est fini )


 
A désolé alors....J'éspère qu'il sortira en même temps que les MBP


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, jour maussade pour moi,
> 
> En effet alors que , tout content, je me préparais a la fameuse mise à jours des Macbooks pour Août, voila que MacBidouille remet mes espoirs a néants...
> 
> ...


Je vais un oeu te planter mais le quad core sur les portables etait prevu pour la generation "santa rosa" puis "penryn" puis centrino 2 donc....Le chipset va peut-être être repoussé..:hein:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (24 Juillet 2008)

Pour la rumeur de MacBidouille ça reste à voir car comme il a été dit il y a quelques jours, la nouvelle gamme de laptops Sony embarque un Montevina et un chip intégré... Donc bon il faut peut être relativiser cette rumeur de retard car si c'est près pour Sony, ça devrait l'être aussi pour Apple ou pas tarder alors!


----------



## luchoadvance (24 Juillet 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour la rumeur de MacBidouille ça reste à voir car comme il a été dit il y a quelques jours, la nouvelle gamme de laptops Sony embarque un Montevina et un chip intégré... Donc bon il faut peut être relativiser cette rumeur de retard car si c'est près pour Sony, ça devrait l'être aussi pour Apple ou pas tarder alors!




aaaa enfin quelqu'un de positif ça fait plaisir a voir 

Allez comme est dit dans le titre : MAJ Mode rentrée 2008, on y croit !


----------



## Nosti (24 Juillet 2008)

J'ai annulé ma commande et appelé 3 numéro d'apple différent et ils nient être au courant d'une nouvelle mise à jour. Mais un conseillé m'a dit que si maj y a , se serait les MBP en premier. Bref rien de neuf.


----------



## sandro (24 Juillet 2008)

Nosti a dit:


> J'ai annulé ma commande et appelé 3 numéro d'apple différent et ils nient être au courant d'une nouvelle mise à jour. Mais un conseillé m'a dit que si maj y a , se serait les MBP en premier. Bref rien de neuf.


 


 J'ai eu contact avec une personne du service clientele de Euro Apple et elle m'a informé comme quoi Apple n'informent pas d'avance les futurs sorties à leur clients!
Pour raison de stratégie de vente et pour ne pas décevoir certaine personne si les mise à jour sont retardée... 
C'est pour ça que toutes les rumeurs ne sont que rumeurs...
Une chose est sur c'est qu'une mise à jour va sortir! En août? en septembre? à Noel qui sait??? Apple bien sur, mais le secret professionnel est obligatoire
Mais nous espérons tous qu'une mise à jour va faire son apparition d'ici la rentrée comme ça, tout le monde est content!!!!


----------



## Viablub (24 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé un code réduction sur l'Apple Store de 98 a partir de 1002 d'achat qui s'arrête le 31/07/08 généralement ce genre d'offre s'arrête a la veille d'une sortie. Suspense


----------



## lainbebop (24 Juillet 2008)

c'est une vraie saloperie ce post !!!!
Il faut le fermer !!!
chaque nouveau message réveille l'espoir d'une mise à jour imminente et ne fait qu'augmenter notre impatience !!! ARGGG §§!!!!!


----------



## Viablub (24 Juillet 2008)

Désolé, j'arrête promis, mais l'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## lainbebop (24 Juillet 2008)

pour changer de sujet, j'ai regardé la saison 5 de NCIS ces derniers jours, filmée ya 2ans ? et McGee a déjà un iPhone Blanc ?!!!! On le voit d'ailleurs dans chaque episode en gros plan, et dans chaque episode il nous montre une nouvelle fonction ! (envoie de photo, email, prise de photo avec résolution surnaturelle, GPS, etc...) ya de grandes chances qu'apple ait versé une petite somme aux producteurs...

Idem pour les différents MBP dispersés tout au long de la série...

Alors question : Apple aurait fournit un prototype ? ou du moins un iphone edge maquillé en iphone 3g dans le but de faire de la pub en prévision que les épisodes seront diffusés aux allantours de la sortie de l'iphone ??


----------



## luchoadvance (25 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> pour changer de sujet, j'ai regardé la saison 5 de NCIS ces derniers jours, filmée ya 2ans ? et McGee a déjà un iPhone Blanc ?!!!! On le voit d'ailleurs dans chaque episode en gros plan, et dans chaque episode il nous montre une nouvelle fonction ! (envoie de photo, email, prise de photo avec résolution surnaturelle, GPS, etc...) ya de grandes chances qu'apple ait versé une petite somme aux producteurs...
> 
> Idem pour les différents MBP dispersés tout au long de la série...
> 
> Alors question : Apple aurait fournit un prototype ? ou du moins un iphone edge maquillé en iphone 3g dans le but de faire de la pub en prévision que les épisodes seront diffusés aux allantours de la sortie de l'iphone ??



J'ai l'impression que l'on part un peu en hors-sujet la 



			
				Viablub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un code réduction sur l'Apple Store de 98 a partir de 1002 d'achat qui s'arrête le 31/07/08 généralement ce genre d'offre s'arrête a la veille d'une sortie. Suspense



Tu es sur que les codes de réduction annoncent une MAJ ? parcque il y a l'offre un Mac = un ipod actuellement au US , et si mes souvenirs sont bon ça se termine fin seteptembre , ça rallongerai encore l'attente de la mise à jour ...

C'est longggggg


----------



## wowy (25 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un code réduction sur l'Apple Store de 98&#8364; a partir de 1002&#8364; d'achat qui s'arrête le 31/07/08 généralement ce genre d'offre s'arrête a la veille d'une sortie. Suspense



Ouai mais pour ça faut pouvoir acheter sur internet...
(saleté de carte de paiement)


----------



## Viablub (25 Juillet 2008)

Je ne suis pas sûre que sa annonce une mise à jour. Mais ça peut permettre à Apple de vider ses stocks. Et comme exemple Apple lors des fêtes de fin d'année a fait une offre qui était un prêt à 1% et cette offre, c'est arrêté la veille de la sortie du MacBook Air. En ce qui concerne l'offre un iPod gratuit avec l'achat d'un mac c'est différent c'est une offre qu'il a chaque année à la même période.


----------



## luchoadvance (25 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûre que sa annonce une mise à jour. Mais ça peut permettre à Apple de vider ses stocks. Et comme exemple Apple lors des fêtes de fin d'année a fait une offre qui était un prêt à 1% et cette offre, c'est arrêté la veille de la sortie du MacBook Air. En ce qui concerne l'offre un iPod gratuit avec l'achat d'un mac c'est différent c'est une offre qu'il a chaque année à la même période.



Tu m'a conviancu Viablub, il ne reste plus qu'a attendre que Apple se décide à envoyer les cartons d'invitation pour un spécial Event et là la sera bon... car la sortie du MBA a coïncidé avec le MacWorld et tout le monde était quasi-certain que des nouveautés allé être annoncées...

wait &  see


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

Moi je devais commander mon MBP lundi, mais vu que certains disent qu'une mise à jour est imminente je ne sais plus quoi faire... 

Maintenant il est vrai que je ne suis pas très chaud pour être le premiers à essuyer les plâtres d'un nouveau matériel avec son lots de dysfonctionnements... 

Bonne journée,

Yoskiz


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Tu as un délai de 15jours pour te retracter , alors voilà....


----------



## luchoadvance (25 Juillet 2008)

c'est pas une semaine normalement ?


----------



## lainbebop (25 Juillet 2008)

7j c'est le délai de rétractation pour tout achat en ligne, quel que soit le site ou l'objet acheté...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Juillet 2008)

Re-moi 

Bon j'attends, j'attends pas, j'attends, j'attends pas...

Je ne sais pas quoi faire sachant que je finance en partit mon MBP avec la vente de mon portable Sony actuel plus j'attends plus il perd de la valeur... mais je me dis aussi que Août n'est pas le bon mois pour vendre un portable Sony...

Qu'en pensez-vous


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

En septembre , avec les prix cannons , ton sonny perdra encore de la valeur..


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Juillet 2008)

> En septembre , avec les prix cannons , ton sonny perdra encore de la valeur..



J'en ai bien peur oui...


----------



## Nosti (25 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> 7j c'est le délai de rétractation pour tout achat en ligne, quel que soit le site ou l'objet acheté...



Apple a rallongé cette durée à 14 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> 7j c'est le délai de rétractation pour tout achat en ligne, quel que soit le site ou l'objet acheté...


Quand on sait pas on la ferme...


----------



## lainbebop (25 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Cassé ! Baouhhhh
> Quand on sait pas on la ferme...




Faudra que tu m'expliques :mouais:
je répondais à luchoadvance qui demandait à quoi correspondait 1 semaine 
Facile de se cacher derriere un pseudo, je sais pas quel age tu as mais ça ne volle pas bien haut...
tu dois pas avoir baisé depuis un moment toi...

donc je confirme : 
7j c'est le délai de rétractation pour tout achat en ligne, quel que soit le site ou l'objet acheté...

Et effectivement certains sites peuvent proposer une période plus longue, mais ce n'était pas mon propos.


----------



## sandro (25 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Faudra que tu m'expliques :mouais:
> je répondais à luchoadvance qui demandait à quoi correspondait 1 semaine
> Facile de se cacher derriere un pseudo, je sais pas quel age tu as mais ça ne volle pas bien haut...
> tu dois pas avoir baisé depuis un moment toi...
> ...


 



 A voir on dira que l'attente vous rend complètement fou lol...
 bon pour ceux qui ne peuvent plus attendre :

L'AppleStore lance une série de promotions durant le mois d'Août. Il s'agit de remises destinées aux enseignants et étudiants sur l'Apple Store Éducation.

Vous pourrez ainsi économiser jusqu'à 8 % sur les Mac et jusqu'à 80 % sur les produits logiciels Apple grâce à cette remise Éducation exclusive.

Je vous fais don du message d'Apple : 

« Fidèle à sa tradition, Apple crée des produits novateurs, parfaitement adaptés à l'enseignement et à l'apprentissage. Grâce à ces offres exceptionnelles de l'Apple Store Éducation, Apple contribue à instaurer un environnement pédagogique digne du XXIe siècle. Alors qu'étudiants et enseignants profitent des vacances d'été pour préparer la rentrée, c'est le moment idéal de promouvoir les offres exceptionnelles réservées aux étudiants sur l'Apple Store en ligne. »


----------



## luchoadvance (25 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci pour votre réponse sur le délais de rétractation  (et pas la peine de vous engueuler  )

Sinon personnellement , Yoskiz, je te dirai de vendre ton portable maintenant et d'essayer de récupérer un vieille ordi de la cave pour patienté la mise a jour.
Comme ça quand tu aura ton nouveau joujou tu vas le trouvé excellentissime vu que tu auras passé 1 mois sur une épave .


----------



## sandro (25 Juillet 2008)

Sincèrement je pense que le mardi 05 août ou le 12 août il y aura un Special Event!
 La rentrée aux USA commence aux environ du 15 septembre! donc je pense qu'une sortie de mise à jour 1mois avant la rentrée est acceptable!
 je pense que ce mardi on va surment recevoir une annonce de APPLE concernant cet Events!
 une chose est sur c'est que l'impatience nous ronge...


----------



## Viablub (25 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de regarder les conditions générales de l'offre Apple de 90 sur l'achat d'une imprimante avec un Mac cette offre s'arrête le 29 juillet 2008 inclus tiens il y aurait donc une sortie en préparation chez Apple?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Juillet 2008)

> Comme ça quand tu aura ton nouveau joujou tu vas le trouvé excellentissime vu que tu auras passé 1 mois sur une épave .



MDR 

T'as raison sauf que j'ai pas dépave à la cave :rateau:

J'ai mis en vente mon portable, bon maintenant je peux patienter 2 semaines après la vente je pense... sachant que j'attends depuis début juin les boules...

Maintenant sachant que le MBP actuel est super bien abouti niveau matériel, il y a toujours un risque de prendre un nouveauté dès le départ je pense non ?

Yo


----------



## sandro (25 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> Je viens de regarder les conditions générales de l'offre Apple de 90 sur l'achat d'une imprimante avec un Mac cette offre s'arrête le 29 juillet 2008 inclus tiens il y aurait donc une sortie en préparation chez Apple?


 


Peut-etre le jour de l'annonce du Special Events Août 08?!?!?

 On sera tout ça au prochain episode, le mardi 29 juillet ;-)


----------



## Viablub (25 Juillet 2008)

Tiens Yoskiz j'avais fait ça il y a quelque temps sur ce a quoi pourrait ressembler le prochain MBP après on aime ou on aime pas. http://forums.macg.co/membres/yoskiz.html


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> Tiens Yoskiz j'avais fait ça il y a quelque temps sur ce a quoi pourrait ressembler le prochain MBP après on aime ou on aime pas.



Moi j'aime bien  l'arrondi des angles... beau design, propose le à Apple !! maintenant je sais pas combien de temps il va falloir patienter...

Yo


----------



## Viablub (25 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci, je nirais pas jusqu'à le proposer à Apple quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Juillet 2008)

> je n&#8217;irais pas jusqu'à le proposer à Apple quand même.


 En tout cas je lui trouve un petit air de Macbook Air


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> Tiens Yoskiz j'avais fait ça il y a quelque temps sur ce a quoi pourrait ressembler le prochain MBP après on aime ou on aime pas.


C'est sympa , mais les angles comme ca vont plus au mb air 
Mais très bonne idée en tout cas


----------



## wildtiger (25 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> La rentrée aux USA commence aux environ du 15 septembre!


 
Ca dépend des universités! Si elles utilisent le système de "semester" ou de "quarter". Dans l'université où je vais, les cours commencent le 25 août :rateau: (système de semester) ! Arghhh ça va être dur dur d'aller en cours sachant que d'autres sont encore en vacances 

J'attend également une mise à jour du macbook pour cet été. Si elle n'arrive pas, je l'achèterai quand même pour profiter de l'ipod touch !


----------



## jeremyzed (26 Juillet 2008)

Moi je change pas tant qu'il n'y a pas de maj. Tant pis je garde mon pc et ces fameuses 1H30 d'autonomie !!!


----------



## wowy (26 Juillet 2008)

Yipee, je suis pris un deuxième mois pour mon job d'été.
Je pourrais peut être tablé sur le macbookpro après la maj.
Par contre je vais prendre le risque de prendre la première série.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Super pour toi  , tu ne serras pas deçu avec un macbook pro .
Sinon jeremy , n'attends pas trop :rateau:.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Juillet 2008)

> jeremyzed 	 		 		Moi je change pas tant qu'il n'y a pas de maj.



Hello,

La mise à jour peut arriver dans 15 jours comme dans 3 mois, le principal est prendre le modèle qui correspond à tes besoins.

Yo


----------



## bossdupad (27 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Moi je change pas tant qu'il n'y a pas de maj. Tant pis je garde mon pc et ces fameuses 1H30 d'autonomie !!!



Moi aussi je pense quoi toi. Je veux un lecteur blueray surtout.


----------



## lainbebop (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est qd même abusé, pour 1200&#8364; il y a plein de pc ac lecteur blueray, et le macbook.... rien...
apple déconne vmt ac ses prix en europe...


----------



## sandro (28 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> C'est qd même abusé, pour 1200&#8364; il y a plein de pc ac lecteur blueray, et le macbook.... rien...
> apple déconne vmt ac ses prix en europe...


 


Peut-etre que demain est le jour de révélation de la date du Special Event Août 08?!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Peut-etre que demain est le jour de révélation de la date du Special Event Août 08?!


Ou bien une fuite sur la rumeur de l'annonce des prémices d'une invitation à  se préparer à l'éventualité d'une possibilité d'hypothétique occasion de peut être avoir la date du Special Event d'Août.


----------



## sandro (28 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ou bien une fuite sur la rumeur de l'annonce des prémices d'une invitation à  se préparer à l'éventualité d'une possibilité d'hypothétique occasion de peut être avoir la date du Special Event d'Août.


 


Merci de ta grande aide...

On verra tout ça demain...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Merci de ta grande aide...
> 
> On verra tout ça demain...


Il n'a pas du tout tort , en plus je pense qu'il connaît mieux apple que toi


----------



## sandro (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il n'a pas du tout tort , en plus je pense qu'il connaît mieux apple que toi


 


 Ce n'est pas par ce que je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum que je ne connais pas APPLE... Désolé mais je ne passe pas mon temps sur des forum comme certain personnage accros du net et complètement délaissé dans leur monde virtuel


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Ce n'est pas par ce que je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum que je ne connais pas APPLE... Désolé mais je ne passe pas mon temps sur des forum comme certain personnage accros du net et complètement délaissé dans leur monde virtuel


Mais bien sûr...
T'inquiete , moi non plus 
Tiens , parle moi d'apple..
Et attaquer les gens ne sert à rien , c'est stupide


----------



## sandro (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mais bien sûr...
> T'inquiete , moi non plus
> Tiens , parle moi d'apple..


 


Désolé mais je n'ai pas envi de me rabaissé à ton niveau...J'ai d'autre chose beaucoup plus passionnante à faire que de discuté avec des personnage de ton genre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Je vais me recoucher en attendant la prochaine màj


----------



## Viablub (28 Juillet 2008)

Ou peut-être seront-ils directement dispo sur l'Apple Store. Parce que je ne veux pas vous décourager, il y aura sûrement une mise à jour mais ce sera quau niveau du proc mais pas de mise à jour du design car Apple va changer le design du MBP avant celui du MB et pour vous dire c'est très rare qu'Apple fasse deux mise a jour majeur (design), sur une seule Keynote.


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Désolé mais je n'ai pas envi de me rabaissé à ton niveau...J'ai d'autre chose beaucoup plus passionnante à faire que de discuté avec des personnage de ton genre



Oui, revoir ton orthographe.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Désolé mais je n'ai pas envi de me rabaissé à ton niveau...J'ai d'autre chose beaucoup plus passionnante à faire que de discuté avec des personnage de ton genre


Apprends a écrire et tais-toi...Bonne nuit Antoine59


----------



## Viablub (28 Juillet 2008)

Apple prépare un MacBook Pro 13 pouces?

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T...mac_accessories/notebook_cases&mco=MTM1ODYzMQ


----------



## luchoadvance (28 Juillet 2008)

Merci de bien vouloir arrêter de vous insulter....
ça apporte vraiment rien a la conversation,

De plus attaquer Sandro sur le faite que c'est un nouveau ici je trouve ça vraiment ridicule de votre part...

Bref , merci de vouloir vous abstenir de poster ici régler vos compte en MP et si un modo pouvais faire le menage ça serai parfait 


Retour au topic : Allez Peut être un signe positif concernant la mise à jour ce mardi ...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juillet 2008)

Il me semble pas que tu sois modérateur, si ?  Moi je pense surtout que Sandro pourrait, justement faire des effort pour s'intégrer, et pas rembrouer Etienne...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> Apple prépare un MacBook Pro 13 pouces?
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T...mac_accessories/notebook_cases&mco=MTM1ODYzMQ



Compatibilité

Conçue spécialement pour MacBook 13 pouces
Compatible avec le MacBook Air et liBook 12 pouces

Dommage ...


----------



## lainbebop (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Apprends a écrire et tais-toi...Bonne nuit Antoine59



etienne000 ça fait plusieurs fois que tu agresses les gens, y compris moi.
je ne sais pas quel âge tu as mais va falloir grandir un peu.
alors oui si un modo pouvait passer, pour voir ton comportement, et te faire revenir dans une 10aine d'année.


sinon pour le sac, je pense que c'est une erreur, car plus bas il y a : 
*



			Compatibilité
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> Conçue spécialement pour MacBook 13 pouces
> Compatible avec le MacBook Air et liBook 12 pouces


_
edit : oupsss grillé _


----------



## sandro (28 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> etienne000 ça fait plusieurs fois que tu agresses les gens, y compris moi.
> je ne sais pas quel âge tu as mais va falloir grandir un peu.
> alors oui si un modo pouvait passer, pour voir ton comportement, et te faire revenir dans une 10aine d'année.
> 
> ...


 



 +1 pour luchoadvance
 +1 pour lainbebop

 guiguilap : Désolé pour l'orthographe mais je viens des States....


 Je pense qu'on en sora plus demain ou les jours a venir!! Mais j'éspère vraiment demain!!!


----------



## bossdupad (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est énervant de devoir attendre sans savoir...

Cette stratégie de communication en faisant des secrets à un point positif c'est de faire le jeu des rumeurs mais à coté de ca, ca a un gros point négatif c'est de décourager les futur acheteurs au bout d'un moment...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Il me semble pas que tu sois modérateur, si ?  Moi je pense surtout que Sandro pourrait, justement faire des effort pour s'intégrer, et pas rembrouer Etienne...


Laisse tomber , c'est toujours moi avec eux...Ils devraient balayer devant leurs portes , toi quand tu dis la même chose , ils ne disent rien , tendis que moi , ils me critiquent..


----------



## lainbebop (28 Juillet 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> C'est énervant de devoir attendre sans savoir...
> 
> Cette stratégie de communication en faisant des secrets à un point positif c'est de faire le jeu des rumeurs mais à coté de ca, ca a un gros point négatif c'est de décourager les futur acheteurs au bout d'un moment...




exactement pcq quand tu vois la concurence, que pour le même prix tas lecteur blue ray, etc... faut vraiment etre motivé !!


----------



## sandro (28 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> exactement pcq quand tu vois la concurence, que pour le même prix tas lecteur blue ray, etc... faut vraiment etre motivé !!


 


 La fameuse stratégie de vente d'Apple...

Je pense qu'ils doivent quand même perdre des clients avec leur stratégie du secret...
 J'éspère vraiment que demain c'est le jour où une annonce fera apparition...
Comme ça 2semaine après, le 12 août, le spécial event aura lieu! Autremen ça sera peut-etre le 19 ou voir même le 26...


 COURAGE!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> exactement pcq quand tu vois la concurence, que pour le même prix tas lecteur blue ray, etc... faut vraiment etre motivé !!


Pour avoir du blu-ray mon cher il faut déjà avoir une dalle hd sur un 13'3...


----------



## luchoadvance (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour avoir du blu-ray mon cher il faut déjà avoir une dalle hd sur un 13'3...



Sans vouloir contredire le vénérable sage que tu es,
Pour *lire* et donc avoir du blue-ray tu n'as pas besoin de dalle haute-définition. L'intérêt reste certes limité car tu ne pourras pas profiter de la haute qualité d'image du format de Sony mais tu pourras quand même lire le film , avec une qualité sonore et visuelle légèrement supérieur au DVD (même si Toshiba s'efforce d'améliorer le rendus de ces DVD). Donc bon ajouter une option Blue-ray meme sans écran HD n'est pas idiot , d'autant plus que certain éditeurs videoludiques ré fléchissement a ce format pour leurs prochains block-busters.

A bon entendeur


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Juillet 2008)

Pour reprendre les propos de ludoadvance, ça pourrait aussi servir non pas directement sur l'écran du MB (pour voir un film j'ai déjà vu mieux...) mais avec un vidéoprojecteur... non?!


----------



## luchoadvance (28 Juillet 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour reprendre les propos de ludoadvance, ça pourrait aussi servir non pas directement sur l'écran du MB (pour voir un film j'ai déjà vu mieux...) mais avec un vidéoprojecteur... non?!



Si le MacBook possède une sortie HDMI , et que le matériel de projection est comptatible avec cette norme , oui cela pourrai marcher


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que le blu ray sera déjà sur le macbook pro , puis sur le macbook car quand on voit le 1er modele avec un combo :rose:
Et une prise HDMI sur un macbook..Le chipset sera gérer ça ?


----------



## luchoadvance (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonne Question , si mes souvenir sont bon , je crois que Intel a garantie la comptabilité des chipsets centrino 2 avec cette norme. Mais ça demande a être vérifie je pense...


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il n'a pas du tout tort , en plus je pense qu'il connaît mieux apple que toi





etienne000 a dit:


> Mais bien sûr...
> T'inquiete , moi non plus
> Tiens , parle moi d'apple..
> Et attaquer les gens ne sert à rien , c'est stupide





guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, revoir ton orthographe.





etienne000 a dit:


> Apprends a écrire et tais-toi...Bonne nuit Antoine59





guiguilap a dit:


> Il me semble pas que tu sois modérateur, si ?  Moi je pense surtout que Sandro pourrait, justement faire des effort pour s'intégrer, et pas rembrouer Etienne...





etienne000 a dit:


> Laisse tomber , c'est toujours moi avec eux...Ils devraient balayer devant leurs portes , toi quand tu dis la même chose , ils ne disent rien , tendis que moi , ils me critiquent..



Vous vous calmez tous les deux...


----------



## boelraty (28 Juillet 2008)

{.......}

Pour en revenir au sujet :
Tout ça c'est à cause d'apple, on est tous sur les nerfs en attendant cette hypothétique maj.  Et moi comme un con, j'attends, ...





EDIT NW : je crois qu'on a compris...


----------



## Bibibear (28 Juillet 2008)

Le problème c'est que jusqu'ici pour moi il était facile d'attendre, puisque je n'ai pas l'argent. 

Mais dans 3 jours la paye tombe, et là ça va être une toute autre paire de manches. Sachant que quand je veux quelque chose c'est rare que je me retienne de l'acheter, ça va être dur.

J'espère vraiment qu'on en saura rapidement un peu plus. Si il y a une mise à jour rapide tant mieux, si il y en a pas aucun soucis, c'est très bien aussi, mais bordel qu'on sache !


----------



## havez (28 Juillet 2008)

boelraty a dit:


> {.......}
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet :
> Tout ça c'est à cause d'apple, on est tous sur les nerfs en attendant cette hypothétique maj.  Et moi comme un con, j'attends, ...
> ...




Apple


----------



## wowy (28 Juillet 2008)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour nous, la rumeur du macbook touch augmente, on risque peut être de voir cette débilité(fragile,pas pratique,sans charme,dégueulasse et qui consomme un max) arriver sur le marché...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Juillet 2008)

Du moment qu' Apple met à jour en même temps les MB...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Juillet 2008)

> Si il y a une mise à jour rapide tant mieux, si il y en a pas aucun soucis, c'est très bien aussi, mais bordel qu'on sache !



Carrément t'as raison, mois aussi j'attends, le macbook pro me plaît déjà aujourd'hui mais s'il y a une maj autant l'avoir...

Donc on ne sait pas quoi faire... relouuuuu tout ça quand même...

Tchoussss

Yo


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Juillet 2008)

Pour relancer un peu la machine que dire et penser de ces nouvelles (enfin rumeurs...) qui viennent de parraitre?

1: un nouveau Macbook repensé sortant en septembre?
http://www.logicielmac.com/news5192/De_nouveaux_MacBooks_en_septembre_.html

2: un processeur autre qu'Intel?
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19065-un-macbook-sans-processeur-intel-


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Processeur Amd :mouais:
Apple a déjà fait le coup l'année dernière , total , un nouvel ipod nano..


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Juillet 2008)

> 1: un nouveau Macbook repensé sortant en septembre?
> http://www.logicielmac.com/news5192/De_nouveaux_MacBooks_en_septembre_.html


Je cite l'article : *..."après avoir apporté de notables améliorations à ses MacBook Pros, la Pomme s'apprête maintenant à faire évoluer ses MacBooks (ce que certains pressentaient déjà pour la WWDC)."...
* 
Donc les MBP ne serraient pas concernés ?

Rumeur quand tu nous tiens... !

Yo


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Processeur Amd :mouais:
> Apple a déjà fait le coup l'année dernière , total , un nouvel ipod nano..



Un Intel Atom peut-être...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas les bas de gamme ca ? 
Et les centrino 2 (montevina) consomment trop d'énergie apparemment..
Dans tous les cas , je pense qu'au niveau design , apple pensera en 1er aux macbook pro's qu'aux macbook's..:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pas les bas de gamme ca ?


Oui peut-être je crois que c'est pour les petits ordis portatifs, tel portables...



> Et les centrino 2 (montevina) consomment trop d'énergie apparemment..


Déjà que les MBP chauffent pas mal apparemment...



> Dans tous les cas , je pense qu'au niveau design , apple pensera en 1er aux macbook pro's qu'aux macbook's..:hein:


Je crois que oui d'après les infos !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Oui peut-être je crois que c'est pour les petits ordis portatifs, tel portables...
> 
> Déjà que les MBP chauffent pas mal apparemment...
> 
> Je crois que oui d'après les infos !


Les macbook chauffent beaucoup aussi (86 degrès au niveau pross sur mon macbook..)
Des fois , Il est tellement chaud que je suis obligé de l'enlever de mes jambes..
Et sinon , je pense a un trackpad multitouch puisque c'est pas trop cher apparament..


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Juillet 2008)

En parlant de prix justement, ceux des MB risquent-ils d'augmenter suite à ces hypothétiques innovations ou de rester les mêmes?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Je pense qu'apple , pour ne pas augmenter le prix , fera juste une maj au niveau pross et chipset , et un trackpad multitouch..


----------



## Viablub (29 Juillet 2008)

Et un clavier rétro éclairé sera bienvenu aussi.

Peut-être qu'aujourd'hui on aura des infos!! Enfin je l'espère.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Juillet 2008)

De toute façon compte tenu du décallage horaire avec les US, si infos il y a de la part de Cupertino ce sera en fin d'après midi c'est ça?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Généralement le store ferme vers les 12-13h, réouverture autour de 15h


----------



## bossdupad (29 Juillet 2008)

Je n'arrive même plus à y croire . Ce serrait bizarre de voir des nouveaux Macbook Pro sans qu'ils n'aient été annoncés à une keynotes non?


----------



## sandro (29 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Généralement le store ferme vers les 12-13h, réouverture autour de 15h


 



Alors on se retrouve tous cet aprème sur le store pour voir les news et peut-etre l'annonce d'un Special Event Août 08 tellement attendu!!


Et sur le lien que "Yoskiz" nous à donner, si vous lisez bien : 
"Grande nouveauté, les ordinateurs devraient embarquer un trackpad multi-touch en verre supportant l'usage de gestes " C'est CA, le nouveau produit attendu pour septembre!
A mon avis, ils vont sortirs les MB et MBP au mois de septembre avec un trackpad multi-touch en verre pour tout les deux (comme écrit sur un site)...Donc pas de MacTouch?! Non il serait remplacer par cette fonction ajoutée sur les MB/MBP...

Allons nous en savoir plus vers 15H?


----------



## luchoadvance (29 Juillet 2008)

j'aimerai tellement avoir des infos...  

Mais j'ai peur qu'aux vues des dernières rumeurs la MAJ se situera plus vers Septembre que vers Aout ... ce qui est dommage car il vont perdre pas mal de client....

edit : Zut sandro m'a pris de vitesse


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2008)

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous, les gars !  Je croise les doigts !


----------



## lsol (29 Juillet 2008)

aaaaaaaaargh 

tous les jours je vient voir les news de ce post et j'en ai des sueurs froides :rateau:

en même temps vaudrait mieux attendre en ayant la peur de la fragilité des nouveautés plutôt que d'avoir des machines a 1300 que la concurrence vend a moitié si pas au quart de prix.


----------



## luchoadvance (29 Juillet 2008)

c'est mal partis pour une MAJ aujourd'jui... le store est toujours grand ouvert ...

Vivement mardi prochain


----------



## sandro (29 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> c'est mal partis pour une MAJ aujourd'jui... le store est toujours grand ouvert ...
> 
> Vivement mardi prochain


 


 Je crois que tu as raison...

Pas de news de le Store...

Pas d'annonce de Special Events...

Rien...

Encore 1semaine de plus à attendre! J'éspère que d'ici là, Apple nous fera part de quelques annonces officielle où l'on saura quand et quoi sortira...

Courage....


----------



## Archon (30 Juillet 2008)

moi qui pensait avoir une bonne nouvelle ....
encore une une semaine de passé, faut espere que dans celle ci ont est des indices:rose:


----------



## Bibibear (30 Juillet 2008)

Et si Apple "oubliait" les Centrino 2, et prévoyait directement de nouveaux MB et MBP pour 2009 sur la plateforme Calpella ?


----------



## sandro (30 Juillet 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Et si Apple &quot;oubliait&quot; les Centrino 2, et prévoyait directement de nouveaux MB et MBP pour 2009 sur la plateforme Calpella ?


 


Je ne pense pas...

Peut-etre que Apple vont sortir des MB et MBP avec Centrino 2 et en février(comme au début de cette année) une mise à jour sera faite avec la plateforme Calpella?!?!

Pour cela...il faut attendre...

attendre....un communiqué officiel malheureusement...


----------



## wowy (30 Juillet 2008)

J'espere sincérement une vrai maj en aout ou début septembre.
Parce que plus j'ttend moins je suis attiré par mac et pour une seul raison : le prix.
Tant que les modéle portable n'auront pas le prix qui leur est du(600 euro le macbook et 1400-1500 euro le macbook pro) je crains de ne pas pouvoir venir dans le monde mac.
Ca à peut être était mainte et mainte fois mais bordel de merde c'est cher !
J'était partit pour me prendre un mbp après mon job d'été mais j'ai fais vite fais un tour pour voir niveau pc bin il y pas photo, ok il y a pas osX,le led et le rétroéclairage mais pour 1200 euro ça fait moins mal au cul :
http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ion-15-4-TFT-Blu-Ray-Sacoche-Souris?PID=65380
(juste un exemple)
Mais le pire c'est vraiment le MB(non pro) alors là on atteint des sommets de l'arnaque.
Donc c'est simple, soit il y a une maj importante et je migre soit c'est va te faire foutre steve.


----------



## sandro (30 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> J'espere sincérement une vrai maj en aout ou début septembre.
> Parce que plus j'ttend moins je suis attiré par mac et pour une seul raison : le prix.
> Tant que les modéle portable n'auront pas le prix qui leur est du(600 euro le macbook et 1400-1500 euro le macbook pro) je crains de ne pas pouvoir venir dans le monde mac.
> Ca à peut être était mainte et mainte fois mais bordel de merde c'est cher !
> ...


 



Hép Hép Hép...Je crois que tu n'a jamais utilisé un macbook pour dire toute ces foutaise...
Un HP pavillon comme tu nous montre l'exemple, n'arrive même pas à la hauteur des MB... 
Les MB et MBP n'ont pas que ça dans leur ventre &quot;osX,le led et le rétroéclairage &quot; comme tu le dis si bien... Va dans un magasin et essai un Macbook, regarde toute les fonctionnalité que tu as et la vitesse de ton PC...désolé mais ya pas photo!

La qualité vaut de l'or!

&quot;Respect Steve&quot; Allé montre nous de quoi tu es capable


----------



## wowy (30 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Hép Hép Hép...Je crois que tu n'a jamais utilisé un macbook pour dire toute ces foutaise...
> Un HP pavillon comme tu nous montre l'exemple, n'arrive même pas à la hauteur des MB...
> Les MB et MBP n'ont pas que ça dans leur ventre &quot;osX,le led et le rétroéclairage &quot; comme tu le dis si bien... Va dans un magasin et essai un Macbook, regarde toute les fonctionnalité que tu as et la vitesse de ton PC...désolé mais ya pas photo!
> 
> ...



J'ai eu les 2 semaines de test proposé par la fnac lille.
Et sérieusement la vitesse d'execution est exactement la même que sur le pc que j'utilise pour le moment(1,5go+vista).
De même tu dis qu'il n'arrive même pas à la hauteur mais aujourd'hui quel constructeur vendrait encore un pc portable avec un chip si minable sans prendre ses client pour des pigeon à un prix si élevé.
Mac qui m'attiré il y a peu me parrait de plus en plus un truc élitiste et hype.


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

wowy => je suis exactement dans ton cas... Pour exemple, le portable que tu as donné est exactement ce sur quoi je me tournerai... Même prix que le MB, et pourtant...
core 2 duo, lecteur blue ray, 320go de hdd, 4go de ram, memoire video dédiée, HDMI avec evidement ouifi intégré, webcam intégrée, bluetooth...

Le problème vient du fait que les importateur (apple ?) s'en foutent plein les poches en europes, aux usa c'est 999&#8364; le MB, soit dans les 700&#8364;, et dans ce cas, ok c'est tout à fait normal qu'un mac à 700&#8364; soit ce qu'il est à coté de ce HP à 1200&#8364;...
Mais pour le même prix, moi aussi je doute de plus en plus....


ps : moi aussi je suis à lille, qu'entends tu pars les "2 semaines de test" ? ils te prettent ce pc pendant 2 semaine gratos ?? faut avoir la carte adhérent ou pas ?

ps 2 : et joubliais, pour ce prix, est inclus :


- Técommande mobile HP
- Souris optique sans fil
- Sacoche


----------



## wowy (30 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ps : moi aussi je suis à lille, qu'entends tu pars les "2 semaines de test" ? ils te prettent ce pc pendant 2 semaine gratos ?? faut avoir la carte adhérent ou pas ?



C'était une offre de découverte lors de la dernière maj.


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

ah ok tu parlais du MB je pensais que c'était pour le HP...


----------



## sandro (30 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> wowy => je suis exactement dans ton cas... Pour exemple, le portable que tu as donné est exactement ce sur quoi je me tournerai... Même prix que le MB, et pourtant...
> core 2 duo, lecteur blue ray, 320go de hdd, 4go de ram, memoire video dédiée, HDMI avec evidement ouifi intégré, webcam intégrée, bluetooth...
> 
> Le problème vient du fait que les importateur (apple ?) s'en foutent plein les poches en europes, aux usa c'est 999&#8364; le MB, soit dans les 700&#8364;, et dans ce cas, ok c'est tout à fait normal qu'un mac à 700&#8364; soit ce qu'il est à coté de ce HP à 1200&#8364;...
> ...


 



Peut-etre que aux USA le prix du MB est moins cher que ici...

Mais il faut peut-etre pas metre la faute à Apple...Regarde le prix d'un HP aux usa il sera moins cher...Je sais pas si tu a remarqué que c'est un peu la crise économique c'est temps ci...Qu'il serait plus avantageux d'aller aux USA faire ses cours plutôt qu'en europe ou l'euro est FORT!!!

Un petit peu de patience mes petit vous resterez sur le cul lors le la prochaine MAJ...

Qui attendra...verra...


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

C'est bien parceque l'euro est fort qu'un macbook à 999$ aux states devrait se retrouver à 700&#8364; en europe... Mais non, ils le vendent 999&#8364;, comme si 1&#8364;=1$ !
d'où la perte de compétitivité...
En gros le MB prend 300&#8364; de plus en traversant l'atlantique  alors qu'il vient directement de taiwan... C'est qd même bizarre non ?


----------



## luchoadvance (30 Juillet 2008)

juste un petit message :

actuellement le store US est fermé , esperront que ça soit pour préparé las MAJ des macbooks 

edit : il viens de réouvrir , et rien


----------



## sandro (30 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> C'est bien parceque l'euro est fort qu'un macbook à 999$ aux states devrait se retrouver à 700&#8364; en europe... Mais non, ils le vendent 999&#8364;, comme si 1&#8364;=1$ !
> d'où la perte de compétitivité...
> En gros le MB prend 300&#8364; de plus en traversant l'atlantique  alors qu'il vient directement de taiwan... C'est qd même bizarre non ?


 



Je crois que tu n'as pas tout bien compris...

 Si ton MB au States coûte 999$ il est censé coûté : 642 en France!

 ( 1 USD = 0.642850 EUR ) 

Mais à cause de la crise économique, de leuro, du prix du pétrol en europe et tout ce bordel ton MB coûte 999 donc une différence de 357...

Commande ton MB sur l'Apple Store US et tu l'importe! Tu change le clavier et tu aprend l'anglais...

simple non?


----------



## Bibibear (30 Juillet 2008)

L'Apple Store US ne livre qu'aux USA, comment on peut l'importer ?

Sinon pour le clavier, il y a l'Apple Store Canada, c'est 100$ maxi de plus que l'Apple Store US mais ils ont le clavier français.


----------



## sandro (30 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> juste un petit message :
> 
> actuellement le store US est fermé , esperront que ça soit pour préparé las MAJ des macbooks
> 
> edit : il viens de réouvrir , et rien


 


Aller Courrage...

On se tiens tous les coude!!!

D'après une moyenne des MAJ... les MAJ des MB devraient pointé leur nez d'ici fin septembre! Soit durant les deux prochains mois à venir!

Pour les MBP... d'après une moyenne ce sera d'ici à mi-octobre...


STEVE!!!!!ON VEUT DES NEWS!!!


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

Oui excuse moi pour les 57&#8364;... donc 357 au lieu de 300&#8364; (j'ai arrondi hein) ce qui ne change rien voir aggrave les choses !
Il y a d'ailleurs eu une news sur le site à propos de ça, rien à voir ac le pétrole, bien au contraire puisque les usa y sont bien plus dépendant que nous... donc je ne voit pas trop le rapport...
Apple disait vouloir corriger ce "bug" qui fait prendre virtuellement +357&#8364; à nos MB, bien que cette hausse se répercute réellement sur le prix d'achat...
Pour ce qui est de l'importation ce n'est pas possible (taxes, pas de livraison en france, etc...) sinon l'apple store français aurait fait faillite depuis bien longtps !


----------



## tamèrenshort (30 Juillet 2008)

alors, à quoi ressembleront ces nouveaux macbooks?

à ca?









 ca?







ca?





(beurk)

ou encore ca?






(équivalent du MODBOOK déjà sortit en janvier dernier, aparemment pas très pratique, niveau ergonomie du clavier c'est limite...)

en tous cas, mac rumors prévoit sa sortie pour FIN SEPTEMBRE, alors tous les rêveurs qui le voyaient pour aout/début septembre, désolé de diminuer vos espoirs, mais je crois bien qu'il va falloir être un peu plus patients, même si certains se raccrochent à l'idée rassurante qu'est celle de la stratégie commerciale de faire ces MAJ avant la rentrée pour avoir plus de clients (étudiants entre autres)

pas mal de sites internet comme macrumors, logicielmac, macplus, ou encore  _AppleInsider_, prédisent un design "plus arrondit, avec un trackpad multitouch en verre (miniécran tactile?), à un clavier différent (rétroéclairé?), ou encore à une coque alu...on devrait également y retrouver quelques similitudes avec le macbook air (pitié, pas le clavier noir!), et ce n'est pas que le design et le concept qui seraient modifiés, mais également le PRIX (il pourrait en effet bien perdre jusqu'a 100 euros), et ses capacités (nouveau processeur?)

wait, wait wait....


----------



## docdav (30 Juillet 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> L'Apple Store US ne livre qu'aux USA, comment on peut l'importer ?
> 
> Sinon pour le clavier, il y a l'Apple Store Canada, c'est 100$ maxi de plus que l'Apple Store US mais ils ont le clavier français.


faux, y a un paquet de topics sur le sujet, pas de clavier azerty au canada, et leur apple store ne livre que là-bas. en plus certains disent avoir eu des blocages en payant avec des cartes de nationalité différente de celle de l'apple store.

par contre si tu vas là-bas, tu l'achètes, tu me ramènes en le planquant, et en France tu changes le clavier 80-100 euros.
le prix est ht donc attention ça peut être jusque 15% en fonction de l'état où tu achètes
prix ttc+prix clavier = 100-150 euros de gain + risque éventuel de douane (et là tu prends +20%+amende )

donc à bien évalué, après si tu vas là bas pour un autre voyage, à voir, et puis le qwerty s'apprivoise, et avoir les accents est facile avec une touche.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Juillet 2008)

Bon bah finalement il semblerait qu'on l'ait tôt ou tard notre MAJ de la rentrée (plus tard que tôt) si cette info se vérifie: http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19095-apple-diminue-les-livraisons
En plus ça pourrait être sympa d'avoir pour l'offre de rentrée un nouveau MB et un nouvel iPod offert!


----------



## bmaclane (30 Juillet 2008)

et meme mieux, vu que tu vien de france , tu peut meme avoir la detaxe


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

oui mais attention, apparement 2 nouveau produits : 
le nouveau macbook
le macbook touch

jespere qd meme que le premier est prevu au plus tard pour debut septembre, et le 2e prévu pour octobre...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (30 Juillet 2008)

bmaclane a dit:


> et meme mieux, vu que tu vien de france , tu peut meme avoir la detaxe



 ça se rapporte à quoi?!


----------



## Bastou29 (30 Juillet 2008)

Salut 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'attends aussi avec impatience la prochaine maj des portables d'Apple pour me décider entre MB et MBP pour switcher.
D'après MacPlus : "Du côté de liPod, cest la même histoire, Cupertino leur demande de placer des commandes dau moins 4 semaines de stock."
Doit-on comprendre que la Maj viendrait dans 4 semaines, soit fin Août, ce qui serait en accord avec une maj légèrement avant la rentrée tout en étant assez tardive afin de laisser le temps à intel de peaufiner leur centrino 2 ?

Merci et Bonne soirée


----------



## Ptimouss (30 Juillet 2008)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38430/ipod_et_portables_a_eviter/

ça vient...


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oui mais attention, apparement 2 nouveau produits :
> le nouveau macbook
> le macbook touch
> 
> jespere qd meme que le premier est prevu au plus tard pour debut septembre, et le 2e prévu pour octobre...



Moi je crois que ca sera le meme produit.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (30 Juillet 2008)

Ça vient, ça vient... si c'est fin septembre début octobre c'est pas top du tout... et malheureusement c'est bien possible en plus...



jeremyzed a dit:


> Moi je crois que ca sera le meme produit.



Tu veux dire petite révision interne des composants ? et pour le MBP vous pensez à une révision en profondeur ?

Yo


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

Non apple prévoit un nouveau produit, différent du MB ca a été écrit dans une des news... Après ça ne reste que des rumeurs...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas tout bien compris...
> 
> Si ton MB au States coûte 999$ il est censé coûté : 642 en France!
> 
> ...


Erreur de calcule... le prix Store US est en HT, il ne faut donc pas comparer avec 999 mais 835. La différence n'est plus que de 193. Si à cela on ajoute le packaging, l'internationalisation...


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

oui enfin aux states aussi ils ont packaging non ? et puis les ordi viennent directement du lieu de production sans passer par les usa...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oui enfin aux states aussi ils ont packaging non ? et puis les ordi viennent directement du lieu de production sans passer par les usa...



Imagine que tu fabrique un appareil électronique. Donc par défaut le packaging, manuel... etc sont en français. Maintenant tu veux aussi le vendre en Angleterre ou aux US, tu dois donc refaire le packaging en anglais, donc des frais en plus, tu le vendrais au même prix ?

Il y a aussi le coefficient de fluctuation des cours... un exemple, essaye d'acheter des dollars à ta banque, ça m'étonnerais qu'il t'applique les cours du marché.

Pas moi...


----------



## lainbebop (30 Juillet 2008)

oui je suis d'accords, mais bon, je pense qu'ils sortent d'usine ac un packaging par pays... ils ne reconditionnent pas les produits ?! les produits sont prévu pour un pays précis ac leur packaging propre... Donc pourquoi ça couterai plus cher de faire un packaging européen que americain alors que ça coûte le même prix à fabriquer ? (à part le salaire du traducteur, et des qques graphistes...)
après pour le cour, ok pour qques $, mais là on parle de centaine de $...


----------



## boelraty (31 Juillet 2008)

et pourquoi par ex chez dell, le XPS M1530 est à 999$ de base, si on rajoute une taxe de 8% = 1079$ soit 700 euros. Hors sur le site français de Dell, il est à  799 euros. Soit 100 euros de différence

Si je fais la même chose pour un macbook à 1099$, avec les taxes ça donne : 1187$ soit 761 euros. Sur l'apple store français, il est à 999 euros. Soit 238 euros de diff.

La différence de prix pour les deux constructeurs est quand même pas la même, et pourtant ils rencontrent les mêmes problèmes de packaging ou autre, non ???

De ce côté là, Apple c'est pas top ! :hein:


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:
			
		

> Donc pourquoi ça couterai plus cher de faire un packaging européen que americain alors que ça coûte le même prix à fabriquer ?* (à part le salaire du traducteur, et des qques graphistes...)*


 sans parler des personnels d'Apple France...

Sache que cette pratique est tout à fait courant...  

Fais la même simulation chez Dell.com et Dell.fr

[QUOTE =lainbebop]après pour le cour, ok pour qques $, mais là on parle de centaine de $..[/QUOTE]
Certes, mais 100$ ne fait plus que 64... on est carrément loin des 350 cité plus haut.


----------



## tamèrenshort (31 Juillet 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Moi je crois que ca sera le meme produit.



bien au contraire, les rumeurs veulent qu'apple sortent d'un côté le nouveau macbook avec écran tactile, juste un écran, sans clavier (=modbook version officielle),c'est le MAC TABLET, et à côté, la MAJ du macbook, avec un trackpad multitouch en verre;

en effet, MACRUMORS nous dit : 

 "la Pomme s'apprête maintenant à faire évoluer ses MacBooks (ce que certains pressentaient déjà pour la WWDC). Nos chers petits laptops devraient ainsi recevoir un *nouveau design*,[...]les ordinateurs devraient embarquer un trackpad multi-touch *en verre*[...]

  L'écran, quant à lui, ne sera pas multi-touch, au risque de décevoir ceux qui avaient mal interprété l'annonce d'un "MacBook Touch". [...]En revanche, *rien ne l'empêche de présenter en plus des Tablets entièrement multi-touch, dont on parle de plus en plus.*"


 il risque donc d'y avoir deux produits:

le MAC TABLET :







et le MACBOOK MULTITOUCH :






pour ce deuxième produit, quelques rumeurs disent que le trackpad, en plus d'être multitouch, ferait également office de mini-écran tactile :






 mais personnellement, je ne pense pas que cette version sortira pour la prochaine MAJ elle restera au point d'un simple trackpad multitouch en verre.


----------



## sandro (31 Juillet 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Oui excuse moi pour les 57&#8364;... donc 357 au lieu de 300&#8364; (j'ai arrondi hein) ce qui ne change rien voir aggrave les choses !
> Il y a d'ailleurs eu une news sur le site à propos de ça, rien à voir ac le pétrole, bien au contraire puisque les usa y sont bien plus dépendant que nous... donc je ne voit pas trop le rapport...
> Apple disait vouloir corriger ce &quot;bug&quot; qui fait prendre virtuellement +357&#8364; à nos MB, bien que cette hausse se répercute réellement sur le prix d'achat...
> Pour ce qui est de l'importation ce n'est pas possible (taxes, pas de livraison en france, etc...) sinon l'apple store français aurait fait faillite depuis bien longtps !


 



Tu dis " Les usa sont + dépendant que nous au pétrol" ça rien à voir...Je crois que tu n'a jamais été la bas...Le PRIX du pétrol est moins cher et la vie est moins cher qu'en europ e et cela je peux te dire que ça fait une différence!Comme il y a 3-4 ans, il été plus aventageux au Suisse (où j'habite) d'aller faire le courses en France, car la vie y était moins chère! (le pétrole, la bouffe, les taxes...tout quoi)Mainteant, il est plus aventageux aux Français de venir faire le courses en Suisse car les prix sont moins cher...Tout ça car y a la crise économique...
Enfin je vais pas te faire un cours d'économie...

Revenons aux MB et MBP...

Comme le dit le site MacGeneration : 
 " Pour le mois d'août, Apple leur recommande donc de passer commande le plus rapidement possible de manière à avoir en stock l'équivalent de trois semaines de vente d'iPod, et de quatre semaines de portables Apple " .

Attendons une MAJ pour fin août, donc pour la rentrée et donc peut-être une annonce sur le Store durant les 2 prochains mardi?!?

Vivement mardi!!!!


----------



## Viablub (31 Juillet 2008)

Le MacBook Touch ce n'est pas du tout crédible, déjà car il est contradictoire au MacBook Air qui est la vision d'Apple en terme d'ultraportabilité, et puis cela voudrait dire qu'en un an Apple double le nombre de produit de sa gamme portable. Donc il faut arrêter de rêver.

Deuxièmement le MacBook ne sera pas forcément équipé du MultiTouch car cette fonction est réservée aux ordinateurs haut de gamme MBA et MBP car si Apple ajoute à chacun de ses portables les mêmes fonctionnalités sa risque de commencer à être difficile de justifier les écarts de prix entre un MBP et un MB


----------



## sandro (31 Juillet 2008)

Viablub a dit:


> Le MacBook Touch ce n'est pas du tout crédible, déjà car il est contradictoire au MacBook Air qui est la vision d'Apple en terme d'ultraportabilité, et puis cela voudrait dire qu'en un an Apple double le nombre de produit de sa gamme portable. Donc il faut arrêter de rêver.
> 
> Deuxièmement le MacBook ne sera pas forcément équipé du MultiTouch car cette fonction est réservée aux ordinateurs haut de gamme MBA et MBP car si Apple ajoute à chacun de ses portables les mêmes fonctionnalités sa risque de commencer à être difficile de justifier les écarts de prix entre un MBP et un MB


 



 Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi!

Peut-etre que les MB haut de gamme pourront etre équipé...

Vivement les news d'Apple!!!


----------



## Viablub (31 Juillet 2008)

Oui, c'est ce que je me disais peut-être qu'Apple en profitera pour améliorer sa version noir du MacBook a lui donner un peu plus de fonction que les autres MacBook.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais si certaines personnes veulent un macbook blanc avec multi-touch  ?
Car le noir est salissant..:hein:
Et avoir un trackpad en verre même sur le MBP , j'y crois pas trop..


----------



## wowy (31 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais si certaines personnes veulent un macbook blanc avec multi-touch  ?
> Car le noir est salissant..:hein:
> Et avoir un trackpad en verre même sur le MBP , j'y crois pas trop..



Faut aussi dire que les 200 euro entre le noir et blanc ne sont pas du tout justifié.
Si il n'y a pas de maj sur le macbook blanc avec une réel capacité graphique et non plus ce chip merdique apple perdra des clients.


----------



## luchoadvance (31 Juillet 2008)

D'après les news que j'ai lu sur différents sites internet ,

Apple aurai informé ces fournisseurs de stocker une réserve d'au moins * 3 semaines* pour les MacBooks ( et 4 semaine pour les iPods) suite a une baisse de la production.

Donc pour moi les MAJ pourrai intervenir fin Aout/ Début Septembre , et non pas fin Septembre comme disent certaine sources. J'ai l'impression que certains site de rumeurs indiquent la fin septembre pour ne pas trop se mouiller....

Quels sont les arguments valables qui indiquerai une sortie plutot fin Septembre que début Septembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Rien 
Tu sais ls sites de rumeurs comme macrumor , n'ont jamais raison  ou presque jamais (a 95% )
Et pour le truc innovant , apple a fait le coup l'année dernière en pressentant un...Ipod nano.


----------



## lainbebop (31 Juillet 2008)

euuuuh ça ça compte ??

_Avec quasiment un mois sans nouvelle d'une mise à jour pour Leopard ce n'est pas qu'on s'inquiétait, mais tout de même AppleInsider affirme qu'une 10.5.5 s'apprête à être distribuée auprès des développeurs. Sans autres détails, mais outre les habituelles corrections de bugs, il s'agira probablement de prendre en charge *les nouveaux Mac attendus ces prochaines semaines.*_

source​


----------



## bernacouri (31 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> D'après les news que j'ai lu sur différents sites internet ,
> 
> Apple aurai informé ces fournisseurs de stocker une réserve d'au moins * 3 semaines* pour les MacBooks ( et 4 semaine pour les iPods) suite a une baisse de la production.
> 
> ...



C'est pas parce qu'ils conseillent d'avoir une réserve d'au moins trois semaines que ça signifie que les nouveaux modèles arriveront dans trois semaines. D'ailleurs tu le précises, "AU MOINS" trois semaines. Histoire de continuer à vendre, mais il faut le temps de produire les nouveaux modèles, de les envoyer, etc.

Dans trois semaines, ce serait vraiment bien, mais j'ai bien peur que ça ne se passe pas comme ça.


----------



## sandro (31 Juillet 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> D'après les news que j'ai lu sur différents sites internet ,
> 
> Apple aurai informé ces fournisseurs de stocker une réserve d'au moins * 3 semaines* pour les MacBooks ( et 4 semaine pour les iPods) suite a une baisse de la production.
> 
> ...


 



Oui et sur MacGeneration il disent : " Pour le mois d'août, Apple leur recommande donc de passer commande le plus rapidement possible de manière à avoir en stock l'équivalent de trois semaines de vente d'iPod, et de quatre semaines de portables Apple " .
Le contraire de toi...

Bref...attendons mardi pour voir si une annonce sera faite sur le Store...


----------



## lainbebop (31 Juillet 2008)

idem, j'ai peur que dans 3 semaines les MB vont commancer à manquer, c'est tout...
Je sais pas, ça se passe comment d'habitude ? on a du mal à trouver les anciens modèles à la veille de leur sortie ou pas ??


----------



## luchoadvance (31 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:
			
		

> Rien
> Tu sais ls sites de rumeurs comme macrumor , n'ont jamais raison  ou presque jamais (a 95% )
> Et pour le truc innovant , apple a fait le coup l'année dernière en pressentant un...Ipod nano.



lol ok  , je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac donc je ne connais que depuis peu ces sites de rumeurs 

Donc en gros , il faut juste attendre


----------



## Bastou29 (31 Juillet 2008)

Salut 
Le mois d'Août doit être un des meilleurs mois de vente d'Apple en terme de MB et MBP en vue de la future rentrée, alors ces 4 semaines de stock ne devraient pas être un peu réduite de par l'augmentation des ventes de MacBook ? Ceci rapprocherait encore un peu l'arrivée de la Maj


----------



## sandro (31 Juillet 2008)

Bastou29 a dit:


> Salut
> Le mois d'Août doit être un des meilleurs mois de vente d'Apple en terme de MB et MBP en vue de la future rentrée, alors ces 4 semaines de stock ne devraient pas être un peu réduite de par l'augmentation des ventes de MacBook ? Ceci rapprocherait encore un peu l'arrivée de la Maj


 



Je pense que les MB et MBP vont sortir fin août...Je dirai même, le 26 août...

Ici la rentée est le 25 août et aux USA c'est aux environ du 15 septembre...

Comme Apple regarde plutot les USA que l'europe ils vont sortir leur MB et MBP fin août pour faire un petit BOOM pour la rentrée...

Pas mal non :
 " Il semblerait que ce soit NVidia qui ait été retenu pour produire des chipsets des prochains MacBook et MacBook Pro. Ce serait une très bonne nouvelle, sachant que par la même occasion, les MacBook pourraient alors profiter du circuit vidéo de la marque, de bien meilleure qualité que chez l'actuel Intel. " 

 ON VEUT DES NEWS OFFICIEL!!!!

Plus de " Il semblerait "...de " ce serait" ... " pourraient "...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Juillet 2008)

sandro a dit:


> Comme Apple regarde plutot les USA que l'europe ils vont sortir leur MB et MBP fin août pour faire un petit BOOM pour la rentrée...


 
Je pense la même chose quel intérêt aurait Apple de sortir une mise à jour fin septembre ou octobre puisque la rentrée sera passée ? 

Autant qu'ils le fassent en novembre alors... pour les fêtes.

Je mise sur la fin Août voir même une annonce d'ici peu pour préparer les achats de rentrée...

Enfin à voir quoi...


----------



## luchoadvance (31 Juillet 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Yoskiz, 

Chaque jours de plus en plus de rumeur et d'infos arrrive sur MacGé et autres sites, si la MAJ était dans longtemps on aurait pas autants de sujet brulant je pense ...


Ps: je viens de toucher ma paie,  j'ai assez pour me payer le MB   EnJoY 
ca va devenir de plus en plus dur d'attendre que Mr Steve se décie a la faire sont update


----------



## shanggla (31 Juillet 2008)

Idem pour moi ça y est j'ai l'argent nécessaire pour m'acheter mon macbook !!!
Trop dur d'attendre!! En plus je l'aime bien moi le macbook actuel!!!
Il nous faut des VRAIES nouvelles viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

Vous pensez que le Macbook passera en 15" avec une "vrai" carte graphique ?


----------



## Bibibear (31 Juillet 2008)

Nan ça ne risque pas. Ça n'aurait du coup plus d'intérêt pour Apple de différencier MB et MB Pro.


----------



## wowy (31 Juillet 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Nan ça ne risque pas. Ça n'aurait du coup plus d'intérêt pour Apple de différencier MB et MB Pro.



Je suis d'accord pour qu'il y des différence entre les deux modéles mais l'absence d'une vrai puissance graphique dans le macbook est vraiment chiant, on a pas tous le budget pour un mbp et par exemple mes études(solidworks+maya+blender) ou certain boulot demande quand même une puissance graphique autre qu'un chip merdique et au prix du macbook pro on ne peux qu'acheter un pc. Il faudrait au moins que lors de la maj le macbook ai l'équivalent d'une 8600 sinon c'est direction pc pour moi.
Le MBP est définitivement trop cher comparé à la concurrence pc.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Dis voir , quel serait l'intérêt d'apple de mettre une 8600gt dans un macbook ?
Aucuns 
C'est la seule différence notable qu'il y ait entre le MB et le MBP...


----------



## boelraty (31 Juillet 2008)

oui une 8600 gt c'est peut-être abusé mais une X3100 c'est abusé aussi (pas dans le bon sens malheureusement)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Juillet 2008)

boelraty a dit:


> ... une X3100 c'est abusé aussi (pas dans le bon sens malheureusement)



Carrément... 13" aussi c'est abusé.


----------



## kevinh44fr (31 Juillet 2008)

Je pense aussi que la maj se fera la dernière semaine d'août, voir la 1ère semaine de septembre.

En même temps, si le MB actuel vous convient, vous pouvez quand même attendre. Si vous aimez pas le nouveau, je suis sur que le refurb et la fnac auront les modèles actuels.

Moi, il me faut un 15" pour un confort de travail (utilisation professionnelle pour les études), donc un MB je pense est insuffisant, et pareil je trouve le MBP beaucoup trop cher pour ce qu'il vaut. Le MB est largement dans les prix (sauf sa carte graphique) mais le MBP reste plus cher que tous les autres qui ont des configurations plus élevées que lui... (même avec mes 15% de reduction) Donc j'espère que cette maj, c'est aussi une baisse des prix des MBP.


----------



## boelraty (31 Juillet 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Carrément... 13" aussi c'est abusé.



de mon côté prendre un 13" c'est plus un choix qu'autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

boelraty a dit:


> de mon côté prendre un 13" c'est plus un choix qu'autre chose



Pour moi aussi


----------



## jeremyzed (31 Juillet 2008)

franchement moi j'ai un 15" est c'est vraiment encombrant je trouve, surtout si vous etes un nomade et que vous le trimballez tout les jours. DOnc moi aussi 13" mais bon j'aimerais bien que la version haute gamme soit assez proche des composant du mbp, on peut vouloir un "petit" ecran, et un haute gamme dans les composants.


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Août 2008)

Même si c'était possible le prix suivrait aussi faut pas se faire des idées fausses...
Le MBP c'est bien, mais cher.
Le MB c'est bien mais un peu moins, mais c'est moins cher.
Faut pas chercher à comprendre et je pense pas que ça changera sinon les 2 séries ne sont plus différenciées.
Par contre l'histoire de l'encombrement désolé mais moi je suis pas d'accord. Je sais pas ce que tu as comme 15" mais moi il ne me gêne absolument pas!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Août 2008)

Pour l'encombrement ça dépend, je pense, de nos utilisations propres: moi je vais être content d'avoir un 13" et plus un 15" pour aller en archives, à la BNF, et autres espaces publics de ce genre!
Après c'est sur qu'un 15" est raisonnable mais j'espère vraiment qu'il vont laisser le MB en 13"! En tout cas j'ai bon espoir de cela car sinon la différence entre MB et MBP s'amenuiserait ce qui rendrait moins justifiable la différence de prix entre les deux modéles, mais après c'est un autre débat, différent de la MAJ que l'on attend (tous?!) impatiemment...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> franchement moi j'ai un 15" est c'est vraiment encombrant je trouve, surtout si vous etes un nomade et que vous le trimballez tout les jours. DOnc moi aussi 13" mais bon j'aimerais bien que la version haute gamme soit assez proche des composant du mbp, on peut vouloir un "petit" ecran, et un haute gamme dans les composants.


Tout a fait , tu sais quand les macusers du powerbook 12" ont appris que le macbook pro serait qu'en 15" et 17" , ils etaient déçus. Quand apple a sorti le macbook air , eux pensaient aux macbook pro 13" , ils etaient un peu deçus 
D'autant plus que le powerbook 12" coutait 1500 , pas loin du blackbook..


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Août 2008)

Moi j'utilise mon MBP 15" à peu près partout et sa taille ne m'a jms gêné... 
J'ai un pote qui a le 'blackbook' (comme dirait etienne ) et je l'adore aussi. C'est une question de choix mais toute façon avec les résolutions qu'il y a on a une surface de travail énorme dans les 2 cas...


----------



## Nitiel (2 Août 2008)

Le macbook pro est lourd quand même sa vous géné pas ?


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Le macbook pro est lourd quand même sa vous géné pas ?



Franchement il est pas beaucoup plus lours que le macbook, seulement un peu plus encombrant!


----------



## shanggla (3 Août 2008)

On est dimanche je trépigne d'impatiente j'espère que nous auront des nouvelles mardi! J'en peux plus d'attendre et de ne pa savoir si mon futur macbook est l'actuel ou un nouveau!


----------



## Ptimouss (3 Août 2008)

une petite couche de plus ? 

http://www.generation-nt.com/apple-macbook-processeur-intel-actualite-129801.html


----------



## bernacouri (3 Août 2008)

Selon eux ce serait déjà d'ici 6 à 8 semaines, donc pas vraiment fin Aout...


----------



## muhyidin (3 Août 2008)

Oé allé hop je commande mon MBP  . Quand on commande et que le site annonce "livraison entre telle date et telle date" c'est respecté en général ?


----------



## Archon (3 Août 2008)

ouai 6 semaine sa nous fait 16 septembre et 8 semaine sa nous fait 30 septembre (a tien ya pas quelque chose de révolutionnaire donc la concurrence ne pourrait pas rivaliser qui sort fin septembre).
c'est trés long a attendre fin septembre sa fait presquedeux mois:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## tamèrenshort (3 Août 2008)

> une petite couche de plus ?
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/apple-m...te-129801.html



j'adore leur article, trop constructif : en gros ils disent que


*PEUT ETRE que apple changera de marque de processeur, et que, SI c'est le cas, soit ca sera un VIA, soit un AMD et c'est même POSSIBLE que ce soit un IBM...SINON, il est aussi probable que ca soit apple qui le fabrique*.

_
autrement dit on peu tenter d'entrevoir ou émettre la possibilité éventuelle envisageable probable et plausible qu'apple change de chipset (mais c'est pas sur^^)_

je crois qu'ils ont cité toutes les possibilités possibles, ils risquent pas trop de se planter

de la a citer IBM, ca va, ils se mouillent pas trop...

j'adore les sites de rumeurs, ils disent tellement de choses qu'au final ca équivaut à ne rien dire du tout...


----------



## shanggla (3 Août 2008)

Ouais ben j'espère qu'ils se trompent aussi sur les dates de sortie des nouveaux macbook. Apple serait débile de louper la rentrée. Mais en même temps beaucoup d'étudiants rentrent en octobre...
C'est pénible d'attendre!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Août 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Ouais ben j'espère qu'ils se trompent aussi sur les dates de sortie des nouveaux macbook. Apple serait débile de louper la rentrée. Mais en même temps beaucoup d'étudiants rentrent en octobre...
> C'est pénible d'attendre!



Hello les ami(e)s 

Carrément j'espère que ce sera plutôt fin Août... mais pouquoi changer de CPU ? Le Penryn est super puissant pour le portables 

Comprends pas là l'intérêt de prendre des risques aussi importants. Car s'ils changent de CPU + chipset + look.

Ça fait beaucoup non ? là je parle pour le MBP et MB.


----------



## tamèrenshort (3 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello les ami(e)s
> 
> Carrément j'espère que ce sera plutôt fin Août... mais pouquoi changer de CPU ? Le Penryn est super puissant pour le portables
> 
> ...



Ce qui différencie le MB du MBP, c'est que le macbook possède un chipset pas si compétent que ca, contrairement a ce que tu pense, et la carte graphique n'est vraiment pas terrible, c'est pourquoi les MB ne sont pas vraiment concus pour jouer a des jeux vidéos..

C'est donc sans doute un des facteurs qui pousse les sites de rumeurs à émettre l'hypothèse d'un futur changement de chipset...


----------



## wowy (3 Août 2008)

tamèrenshort a dit:


> Ce qui différencie le MB du MBP, c'est que le macbook possède un chipset pas si compétent que ca, contrairement a ce que tu pense, et la carte graphique n'est vraiment pas terrible, c'est pourquoi les MB ne sont pas vraiment concus pour jouer a des jeux vidéos..
> 
> C'est donc sans doute un des facteurs qui pousse les sites de rumeurs à émettre l'hypothèse d'un futur changement de chipset...



C'est ça qui bloque aussi un paquet de monde a switcher, dés que l'on veux avoir un tant soit peu de puissance graphique c'est 1800 euro dans le fion, il faut qu'apple comprenne qu'on est pas tous pété de fric et qu'on est un paquet à pouvoir juste prendre un macbook ou qui prenont un pc parce qu'on a aussi puissant que le mbp pour moins de 1300 euro.


----------



## tamèrenshort (3 Août 2008)

exactement, je pense que tu as bien résumé la situation ^^


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Août 2008)

wowy a dit:


> C'est ça qui bloque aussi un paquet de monde a switcher, dés que l'on veux avoir un tant soit peu de puissance graphique c'est 1800 euro dans le fion, il faut qu'apple comprenne qu'on est pas tous pété de fric et qu'on est un paquet à pouvoir juste prendre un macbook ou qui prenont un pc parce qu'on a aussi puissant que le mbp pour moins de 1300 euro.



Très juste... c'est soit 999&#8364; pour quelques chose de pas super costaud... (pour moi) ou pour quelque chose de correct c'est 1799&#8364;...

Y'a comme un GRAND fossé :mouais:


----------



## jeremyzed (3 Août 2008)

C'est la strategie d'apple, pour ne pas que la marque se banalise. Tout le monde en parle, tres peu en on. 

Y'a bien qu'apple dans le monde de l'informatique qui a réussi a se definir comme une marque haute gamme. Ca lui donne presque un coté luxe.


----------



## shanggla (4 Août 2008)

Et sinon, vous pensez que c'est possible qu'apple sorte un MBP en 13"?????


----------



## jeremyzed (4 Août 2008)

nan, le haute gamme en 13" c'est le mba


----------



## shanggla (4 Août 2008)

Ouais, haut de gamme sans lecteur graveur, avec 80 G max de DD et des processeurs moins rapides que sur le MB...........bravo le haut de gamme. Je veux pas payer si cher juste pour avoir un mac certes très joli et impressionnant, mais vu ses performances........ C'est pour ça perso je pense prendre le macbook, mais si apple sort le MBP en13" je prend..........


----------



## Chtiterikku (4 Août 2008)

Petite question qui n'a pas grand chose à voir, mais vu que j'attend une MàJ et que je ne vais pas ouvrir un nouveau topic juste pour ça : est-ce vous pensez que l'offre iPod gratuit avec le macbook pourrait être compatible avec l'offre MIPE ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## kevinh44fr (4 Août 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Petite question qui n'a pas grand chose à voir, mais vu que j'attend une MàJ et que je ne vais pas ouvrir un nouveau topic juste pour ça : est-ce vous pensez que l'offre iPod gratuit avec le macbook pourrait être compatible avec l'offre MIPE ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Il l'est avec l'AOC donc je suppose.


----------



## Chtiterikku (4 Août 2008)

Ok merci !

Edit : je viens de chatter avec un mec de chez Apple et il me dit que de toute façon l'offre n'est pas dispo actuellement (ça merci je savais) mais que de toute façon ça ne sera pas valable avec l'offre MIPE ... Alors qu'en fait c'est juste l'iPod remboursé après achat c'est bien ça ? 

Sinon je me prend un iPod d'occaz et on en parle plus XD (je préfèrerais avoir confirmation de ceci avant de me lacer dans l'achat ...)


----------



## Steb (4 Août 2008)

> Cette nouvelle gamme pourrait être également vendue moins cher que les modèles actuels. Mais pour expliquer cette baisse de marge, beaucoup estiment qu'ils seraient liés à de nouveaux choix technologiques.


 
Les prochains macbook seront moins cher, mais moins performants ?


----------



## tamèrenshort (4 Août 2008)

Steb a dit:


> Les prochains macbook seront moins cher, mais moins performants ?



non, je ne pense pas, cela ne ressemblerai pas a la logique d'apple, elle peut baisser les prix, mais pas la qualité, les MAJ sont faits pour faire évoluer les produits, pas pour les rendre moins bons...

donc soit il les laissent ne les modifient pas et baissent le prix, soit ils baissent le prix, et les améliore carrément (c'est ce qu'on espère!)


----------



## kevinh44fr (4 Août 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Ok merci !
> 
> Edit : je viens de chatter avec un mec de chez Apple et il me dit que de toute façon l'offre n'est pas dispo actuellement (ça merci je savais) mais que de toute façon ça ne sera pas valable avec l'offre MIPE ... Alors qu'en fait c'est juste l'iPod remboursé après achat c'est bien ça ?
> 
> Sinon je me prend un iPod d'occaz et on en parle plus XD (je préfèrerais avoir confirmation de ceci avant de me lacer dans l'achat ...)



Ben...il a surement raison, mais avec l'AOC j'ai le droit à 15% et je peux en + profiter de cette offre ipod remboursé (c'était le cas l'année dernière), or MIPE c'est 8% non? Mais à mon avis, tout sera expliqué quand ça sortira.


----------



## lainbebop (4 Août 2008)

Et c'est quand l'offre ipod + macbook ? Enfin c'était à quelle époque l'année dernière ?


----------



## maruku (4 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Et c'est quand l'offre ipod + macbook ? Enfin c'était à quelle époque l'année dernière ?



J'ai lu que ca se faisait à partir de la 2ème quinzaine d'aout mais à confirmer. 

Je viens de voir que de jour en jour le refurb est plein à craquer de MB et de MBP ce serait pas un signe avant-coureur d'une nouvelle mise à jour (car on a bien l'impression qu'ils liquident leurs stocks)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Août 2008)

maruku a dit:


> J'ai lu que ca se faisait à partir de la 2ème quinzaine d'aout mais à confirmer.
> 
> Je viens de voir que de jour en jour le refurb est plein à craquer de MB et de MBP ce serait pas un signe avant-coureur d'une nouvelle mise à jour (car on a bien l'impression qu'ils liquident leurs stocks)



J'espère que t'as raison 

Car attendre ça va bien un moment...


----------



## abcb73 (4 Août 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Ben...il a surement raison, mais avec l'AOC j'ai le droit à 15% et je peux en + profiter de cette offre ipod remboursé (c'était le cas l'année dernière), or MIPE c'est 8% non? Mais à mon avis, tout sera expliqué quand ça sortira.



Euh désolé mais c'est quoi l'AOC ( a part Appelation d'Origine Controlée) ???


----------



## maruku (4 Août 2008)

Apple On Campus => http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


----------



## shanggla (4 Août 2008)

Bon on y croit pour demain  ?????


----------



## abcb73 (4 Août 2008)

maruku a dit:


> Apple On Campus => http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/



ok merci pour l'info


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Août 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Bon on y croit pour demain  ?????



Utopia nous voila...

Meme si ce serait le pied que la MAJ soit demain!


----------



## badboy71 (4 Août 2008)

Stp steve donne nous au moins une news officiel demain lol j'en peut plus d'attendre


----------



## shanggla (4 Août 2008)

C'est clair on n'en peux plus!!!!
La MAJ demain sur l'apple store, j'y crois moyen, mais peut-être, peut-être, une annonce de spécial event ou autre !!!
Allez des nouvelles !!!!!!!!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Août 2008)

Hey les amis! Une rumeur de plus! Cette fois sur la coque du MacBook !!!
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19154-macbook-la-nouvelle-coque-
ou
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38507/de_nouvelles_photos_du_macbook_alu/

Réactions?!


----------



## shanggla (4 Août 2008)

J'aime pas!!!
Ok l'alu est plus résistant que le plastique, mais la version actuelle est plus belle!!!
D'ailleurs question : après la maj, si elle me plait pas, je ne pourrais pas me procurer un macbook blanc monté à 250g ?


----------



## jeremyzed (4 Août 2008)

Mouai ! J'aimais bien le blanc  Mais bon faut voir la coque complete pour vraiment juger.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (4 Août 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> J'aime pas!!!
> Ok l'alu est plus résistant que le plastique, mais la version actuelle est plus belle!!!
> D'ailleurs question : après la maj, si elle me plait pas, je ne pourrais pas me procurer un macbook blanc monté à 250g ?



Je serais tenté de dire oui, au moins dans les premiers temps suivants la MAJ. Et si ce n'est pas sur l'Apple Store ce sera peut être sur le Refurb... Enfin bon je voudrais pas dire de bêtises donc si quelqu'un est au top la dessus je lui laisse volontiers la parole !


----------



## jeremyzed (4 Août 2008)

mais en plus le cadrant c'est que pour l'ecran...Mais c'est moi, ou ca a l air vachement epais ?


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

Je trouve aussi !
Si le nouveau macbook ressemble à ça c'est pas terrible !


----------



## Chtiterikku (5 Août 2008)

Pour ma part j'aime bien ! La version plastique me plait aussi evidemment, mais je ne serais pas contre un changement ^^


----------



## cornerfx (5 Août 2008)

Bon!!! pour vous redonnez un peu d'espoir, je crois en effet que la MAJ des MBP est tres proche, car j'ai acheté un MBP il y a environ deux semaine sur le store, apres un problème dans la machine j'ai fait le necessaire pour le remplacement de ma machine.

Donc j'ai déposé le colis chez UPS et une fois le materiel retourné apple est censé me renvoyer le MBP de remplacement. Mais la gros problème, dans le tracking de mon envoi, UPS me dit que mon colis est en statut ''exeption'' avec la description suivante:

''DESTINATAIRE A DEMANDÉ UNE SAISIE POUR UNE DATE DE LIVRAISON ULTÉRIEURE. UPS TENTERA LA LIVRAISON À LA DATE DEMANDÉE / LIVRAISON REPORTÉE''

Et la date de livraison prevu par apple pour mon materiel de remplacement a été reporté entre le 16 et le 21 aout.

Donc soit un grand remuménage dans le réaprovisionement de leurs stocks du a de nouveau MBP donc qui entraine un retard de ma commande, ou soit  je recevrai une MAJ de mon MBP.

De toute facon pour ne pas prendre risque je me suis decidé a me faire remboursé pour switcher car je sens la MAJ imminente:love:.


----------



## julien.m (5 Août 2008)

Je suis petit nouveau, bientôt switcher.

J'attend la MAJ, et surtout mes 3 jours a new-york du 24 au 27 aout et du 28 au 2 septembre a montreal.

Je sens que mon switch va se faire sur une MAJ, et aux US ou canada...


----------



## wowy (5 Août 2008)

Je trouve vraiment ce nouveau design affreux, déjà que le mba est moche alors si ils mettent toute la gamme comme ça 
Bon une maj oui, mais un vrai maj pas une connerie comme un baisse de 100 euro et cette saloperie de touch, faut au moins une puissance graphique digne d'une 8600 ou une mBp à 1400 euro(son prix).


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous !!!!!

Ahh quel bonne nouvelle que d'avoir de nouvelles rumeurs a ce mettre sous la dent 

Je préciserai tout d'abords que cette image n'est certainement pas la coque final du MacBook. Aucune photo volée n'a jamais présenté la coque d'un nouveau produit Apple tel qu'il est à ça sortie. C'est soit des ébauches , soit carrément des fakes crées par des amateurs !

Mais l'important c'est surtout le faite que les rumeurs soit de plus en plus insistantes ! Cela sent la MAJ pour bientôt et sérieusement j'ai trop trop hâte 

Sinon , je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensé, mais moi la coque en alu je trouve ça plus jolie, plus solide , et facilitant une meilleur rafraîchissement de la machine : bref si les MacBooks abandonnent le plastique pour l'alu ça ne me dérange pas 


Vivement l

Au faite : on ne serai pas Mardi ?????


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

double poste dsl a delete


----------



## lainbebop (5 Août 2008)

Heu j'ai une question... Vous parlez tous "d'alu", mais du moins pour l'intérieur, ce n'est pas plutôt du plastique couleur alu ? ou alors du vrai aluminium ??


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

nonon , c'est du vrai aluminium brossé !

En plus c'est agréable au touché car assez frais


----------



## lainbebop (5 Août 2008)

ahhh !!!! j'étais plutôt contre le look "alu", mais si c'est du vrai 

par contre ça doit pas être du tout le même prix que le plastique pour le fabriquer...
Et puis là, plus de problèmes de fissures !


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

Pour le prix , je pense que c'est sensiblement le même : car il ne faut pas croire mais fabriquer du plastique aussi résistant que ceux des MacBooks , ce n'est pas donné. 

Perso, je trouve que le look alu irai super bien au MB, mais on le différencierai moins bien des MBP .. Bref Vivement la MAJ


----------



## maruku (5 Août 2008)

Hmm luchoadvance pour info => http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129973/l-iphone-2-en-version-douteuse#topComment
La coque de l'iPhone 2 est bien celle-ci.

Vu la qualité de l'image on voit que c'est une coque d'écran et assez bien faite pour que ce ne soit pas un fake ; après on est toujours pas à l'abris d'un petit retoucheur de photos


----------



## docdav (5 Août 2008)

j'ai pas bien compris ce fake, il est où l'écran, le clavier ?
en gros on a un gros pad (c'est quoi ce truc rond au milieu)et une vitre au dessus, et le logo macbook en bas qui va se retrouver à l'envers une fois la vitre ouverte ?

j'ai pas assez d'imagination pour comprendre le truc ?


----------



## lainbebop (5 Août 2008)

D'après cette news, on peut toujours attendre...


----------



## brycedream (5 Août 2008)

docdav a dit:


> j'ai pas bien compris ce fake, il est où l'écran, le clavier ?
> en gros on a un gros pad (c'est quoi ce truc rond au milieu)et une vitre au dessus, et le logo macbook en bas qui va se retrouver à l'envers une fois la vitre ouverte ?
> 
> j'ai pas assez d'imagination pour comprendre le truc ?



Il n'y a que la partie écran sur les photo,La première c'est la ou ce trouve l'écran mais sans l'écran(son cadre) et la deuxième je suppose que c'est ce qu'on voit le capot fermé 


vivement une vrai annonce bien officiel, ça fait plusieurs semaine que je sui attentivement l'actu mac


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

J'ai bien fait d'acheter un macbook noir car le modèle qu'ils montrent , il est moche et il ressemble fortement au mb air


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

maruku a dit:


> Hmm luchoadvance pour info => http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129973/l-iphone-2-en-version-douteuse#topComment
> La coque de l'iPhone 2 est bien celle-ci.
> 
> Vu la qualité de l'image on voit que c'est une coque d'écran et assez bien faite pour que ce ne soit pas un fake ; après on est toujours pas à l'abri d'un petit retoucheur de photos



Ces photos ne sont pas des photos volées , en effet Apple avait communiqué aux créateurs d'accessoires pour iPhone un patron avec toutes les dimensions du téléphone , il suffisait juste de faire un moule et l'on avait un 3G en exclu , d'ailleurs le moule n'est pas parfait : le haut du téléphone ne correspond pas du tout au vrai 

Enfin concernant la véracité des photos volées , je parlais principalement des MacBook/iMac et non pas de l'iPhone.
Par contre , je trouve les photos de la futur coque des MacBooks vraiment crédible , après avoir épluché le long topic sur Macrumors : il y a de forte probabilité que la coque final ressemble a cela , mais a mon avis elle sera encore un peu différente.




brycedream a dit:


> Vivement une vrai annonce bien officiel, ça fait plusieurs semaine que je sui attentivement l'actu mac



Bienvenu parmi-nous brycedream , espèreront qu'avec ta venus , les nouveaux portables ne tarde plus trop 

ps: AppleStore pas fermé :'(


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

Bien sûr, le store est encore ouvert, et toujours aucune annonce...........ça m'use d'attendre !!!!!!! et ça m'énerve !!!!!! et je doit pas être la seule !!!!!


----------



## lainbebop (5 Août 2008)

cf plus haut, septembre ça va faire long...


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

C'est sur , il va falloir être patient.... je le répète les machines actuelles ne sont pas dépassées , si vous ne pouvais pas attendre je vous conseille d'acheter !

 Après pour revenir au lien de lainbebop, si tous les analystes disent que la MAJ arrivera en septembre c'est pour ne pas se mouiller ! En effet le directeur financier lors de l'annonce des résultats trimestriel a annoncé une "transition" qui devrai arriver dans le prochain trimestre , c'est a dire : Juillet-Aout-Septembre , donc les gens qui pronostique fin septembre ne se mouille pas trop , ou ne donne pas de faux espoir. EN disant cela il sont sur de ne pas se tromper.

Personnelement , je pense que ça arrivera avant fin Septembre , car sortir une machine a ce moment n'est pas le plus propisse pour les ventes : on est en période de creux : trop tard pour la rentrée , trop tôt pour Noël .... DOnc ça serai trop bête de sortir cela si tard je pense.

Bref patience patience , mais il faut pas croire tous ce que l'on nous dit


----------



## brycedream (5 Août 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Bienvenu parmi-nous brycedream , espèreront qu'avec ta venus , les nouveaux portables ne tarde plus trop
> 
> ps: AppleStore pas fermé :'(


Merci,ça fait un moment que je commence a m'intéresse a la pomme, et plus particulièrement au macbook,j'avais commencé par m'intéresse a mac sur pc( pas bien je sais :$) afin de découvrir un peu l'univers de Mac os.
Entre temps ma s&#339;ur ma volé mon idée et c'est acheté un macbook 
ça fait depuis la conférence d'apple sur l'iphone v2(bien que celui-ci ne m'intéresse pas) que je regarde attentivement les news de mac,
Et j'atend donc le renouveau de la gamme pour me jeter dessus, afin que mon petit macbook devienne mon compagnon idéal d'université 
Personellement je suis pas trop préssé,je pense attendre maximum jusqu'a mi-octobre,vu que ma rentrée ce fait le 15 septembre, je suis pas a un mois prés.

J'espère juste qu'on aura le droit a un écran un peu mieux, un trackpad multitouch,clavier rétroéclairé, quelque petit truc du macbook pro, qui pourrait je pense etre largement mis sur le macbook.
Apres niveau perf,peut etre une carte video un peu mieux ça serait pas de refus mais bon...Les perf des macbook sont bonnes donc je me fait pas de soucis de ce coté la 


Par contre j'espéré une offre "back to scholl" avec les nouveaux modeles mais apparament les années précdentes c'etait toujours sur les anciens modèles,Donc je verrais ça.(Need ipod touch )
j'ai bien peur de devoir me tourner vers la concurence si je suis déçu...mais il m'en faudra pas mal je pense




Sinon, juste pour vous faire languir encore 45 min, c'est pas vers 14h qu'il ferme habituellement ? 

Edit:rendez vous dans une semaine  (deux pour moi^^)
 Les employés d'apple doivent ce marrer a voir les forums quand même


----------



## luchoadvance (5 Août 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Sinon, juste pour vous faire languir encore 45 min, c'est pas vers 14h qu'il ferme habituellement ?
> 
> Edit:rendez vous dans une semaine  (deux pour moi^^)
> Les employés d'apple doivent ce marrer a voir les forums quand même



Je ne suis pas expert , mais on m'avais dit que c'etait plutot vers 13h  , enfin bref la c'est mort 

Oué c'est sur que le personnel d'Apple doit rigoler des rumeurs farfelues qui sont posté sur diverses sites .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Oué c'est sur que le personnel d'Apple doit rigoler des rumeurs farfelues qui sont posté sur diverses sites .


 
Carrément... franchement parfois je me dis que c'est ridicule, en achetant un MBP ou MB maintenant ça reste un Apple avec tous les avantages...

Enfin je dis ça et je ne sais pas non plus s'il faut que j'attende ou pas... :mouais:


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

Surtout que c'est bien connu que les rev A sont souvent pleines de défauts !

C'est pour ça, en fait, j'espère que pour le macbook, il n'y aura qu'une mise à jour, et non une nouvelle version


----------



## Nitiel (5 Août 2008)

Si vous avez peur des problème de la nouvelle version pourquoi vous le commander pas mainteant


----------



## Bastou29 (5 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Si vous avez peur des problème de la nouvelle version pourquoi vous le commander pas mainteant



Slt 

Le problème est que personne ne sait précisément en quoi consistera la prochaine maj, dû au fait qu'Apple laisse planer le doute sur ses révisions jusqu'à la dernière seconde précédant leur sortie, et donc on ne peut pas être certain que toutes ces rumeurs de changement de design pour le MB par exemple soit véridique. 
Il se peut qu'il y ait une très grosse révision des portables de la pomme avec un nouveau design, de nouvelles dalles ou de nouveaux composants, ou bien une simple baisse de prix des modèles actuels, et dans ce cas il est plus intéressant d'attendre la prochaine maj...

Personnellement je ne suis pas préssé et j'attends donc la maj qui, je l'espère, va arriver très prochainement, comme ça je pourrais toujours me faire une idée sur les nouveaux modèles et en cas de déception me rabattre sur les anciens MB, ou pourquoi pas un MBP si les prix baissent réellement lors de la prochaine maj


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh ça me titille mais grave
Je crois que je vais commander.
Après tout le macbook actuel est déjà très bien, a de meilleurs perf que mon vaio (sauf la carte graphique mais perso je m'en fiche je ne joue jamais.) Donc il devrait parfaitement me convenir.
Et puis peur de voir débarquer u macbook alu pas beau, peur d'une rev A avec pleins de bugs. Mais en même temps peur de rater quelque chose!!!!
Mais juste une crainte : les fissures. Y'en a t-il encore sur la dernière REV des macbooks? (j'ai mis un post à ce sujet mais je n'ai eu qu'une réponse pour le moment).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2008)

Hello,

Je suis en attente de switcher sur un MBP, hormis que je dois vendre mon Vaio avant, la situation est simple :

- Maj prévue dans le second semestre 2008 ou septembre_"Maynard Um estime cependant que le second semestre va apporter son lot de nouveautés. Comme beaucoup, il s'attend à de nouveaux MacBook, MacBook Pro et iPod."_ http://www.macg.co/news/vo...-touch-en-2009.

*Alors à la question j'attend ou j'attend pas ?*

*Avantages* : update des composants internes, innovation techno., nouveau design peut-être, prix similaire voir inférieur.

*Inconvénients* : c'est gavant d'attendre, les boules si le maj est top, risque de dysfonctionnements et bugs d'une Rev. A, risque sur le design trop innovant.

Enfin bref moi je suis pas plus avancé


----------



## Bastou29 (5 Août 2008)

Un copain a un MB Blanc depuis la rentrée 2007, il le balade un peu partout en le protégeant d'une petit housse et il ne m'a jamais parlé d'un problème de fissure dans la coque, malgré les chocs qu'il lui fait subir quand le portable est dans son sac... 
Par contre, la dalle des MB n'est pas d'une qualité exceptionnelle, et on peut donc espérer qu'Apple remédie à ce problème dans leur prochaine maj...


----------



## kevinh44fr (5 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je suis en attente de switcher sur un MBP, hormis que je dois vendre mon Vaio avant, la situation est simple :
> 
> ...



Sa dépend jusqu'où tu peux attendre.
Oui y'a un risque de dysfonctionnement, mais y'a un SAV pour ça.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Sa dépend jusqu'où tu peux attendre.
> Oui y'a un risque de dysfonctionnement, mais y'a un SAV pour ça.



Le SAV quel horreur j'aime pas ça du tout moi !!! renvoyer ma machine au SAV c'est pas génial comme solution pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Ohhhhhhhhh ça me titille mais grave
> Je crois que je vais commander.
> Après tout le macbook actuel est déjà très bien, a de meilleurs perf que mon vaio (sauf la carte graphique mais perso je m'en fiche je ne joue jamais.) Donc il devrait parfaitement me convenir.
> Et puis peur de voir débarquer u macbook alu pas beau, peur d'une rev A avec pleins de bugs. Mais en même temps peur de rater quelque chose!!!!
> Mais juste une crainte : les fissures. Y'en a t-il encore sur la dernière REV des macbooks? (j'ai mis un post à ce sujet mais je n'ai eu qu'une réponse pour le moment).


Non , mais il y a des jaunissements sur certains modèles.


----------



## Steb (5 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> risque de dysfonctionnements et bugs d'une Rev. A


 
si c'est une mise à jour, ce sera pour corriger les anciens bugs, donc il devrait pas y en avoir de nouveaux, non ?


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , mais il y a des jaunissements sur certains modèles.



Les jaunissements ne me font pas peur avec un bon entretien apparemment je peux le garder bien propre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Ce n'est pas au niveau nettoyage , c'est au niveau d'usure ou de la coque , nettoyer ne servira a rien si ta coque est touchée.


----------



## shanggla (6 Août 2008)

Bon j'ai décidé que j'aurai de la chance et mon futur macbook ne sera pas touché par ces problèmes. Et s'il l'est, c'est pris en charge par le SAV.
Et donc...........j'ai commandé mon macbook aujourd'hui!!!!
Je suis trop contente j'ai hate!!!


----------



## Archon (6 Août 2008)

felicitation a toi  
j'espere qu'il te plaira (complétement idiot, bien sur que sa lui plaira)

pour ma part j'attend,ensuite demain j'attendrai, ensuite une fois que j'aurai attendu , ben il me restera plus qu'a attendre. et peut etre viendra le jour ou la MAJ sera devoilé et ensuite c'est...


----------



## brycedream (6 Août 2008)

Archon a dit:


> felicitation a toi
> j'espere qu'il te plaira (complétement idiot, bien sur que sa lui plaira)
> 
> pour ma part j'attend,ensuite demain j'attendrai, ensuite une fois que j'aurai attendu , ben il me restera plus qu'a attendre. et peut etre viendra le jour ou la MAJ sera devoilé et ensuite c'est...


....Ta carte bleu qui pleure


----------



## Archon (6 Août 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> ....Ta carte bleu qui pleure



loooool ^^

exactement oui mais pourvu que l'utilisateur de la carte bleu soit content et satifait .


j'attend avec impatience...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Bon j'ai décidé que j'aurai de la chance et mon futur macbook ne sera pas touché par ces problèmes. Et s'il l'est, c'est pris en charge par le SAV.
> Et donc...........j'ai commandé mon macbook aujourd'hui!!!!
> Je suis trop contente j'ai hate!!!



Bravo, je suis content pour toi, révision ou pas du MB tu as fait de toute façon un bon choix


----------



## Nitiel (6 Août 2008)

Croyez-vous vraiment en une mise a jour fin aout voir début mi septembre ?
Parce que depuis que je vous lis, la moitié des persone crak est acheter le modèle actuelle et la mise à jour n'a pas l'air de venir.

Apple France doit être  !


----------



## wowy (6 Août 2008)

J'ai trouvé le truc imparable pour resister à acheter avant el maj 
Comme mon argent viendra d'un job d'été je suis obligé de finir aout pour claquer de l'argent.


----------



## bernacouri (6 Août 2008)

Apple n'est pas innocent dans ces rumeurs bien évidemment (comme dans le cas de la plupart des fuites dans d'autres domaines). C'est le but, que tu achètes un ordinateur chez eux avant la maj parce que tu es de plus en plus attiré avec tout leur bazar. En fait, que tu attendes, ils s'en tapent, leur nouveau portable fera un carton donc autant que t'achètes l'un des derniers MacBook.

Moi j'ai décidé de ne pas céder pour l'instant, j'attends jusqu'à septembre puisque je n'en ai pas besoin au mois d'aout. Je me déciderai une fois cette période atteinte.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Croyez-vous vraiment en une mise a jour fin aout voir début mi septembre ?
> Parce que depuis que je vous lis, la moitié des persone crak est acheter le modèle actuelle et la mise à jour n'a pas l'air de venir.
> 
> Apple France doit être  !



Oui t'as raison ça craque, ça craque... et franchement après la vente de mon Vaio qui est proche je risque de basculer aussi sur le MBP actuel 

Faut dire que c'est frustrant d'attendre une hypothétique mise à jour basée sur une brise d'air... alors oui il y a des chances d'un changement imminent majeur ou mineur, mais ça peut durer au bas mot encore 2 mois sans problème...


----------



## brycedream (6 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Apple n'est pas innocent dans ces rumeurs bien évidemment (comme dans le cas de la plupart des fuites dans d'autres domaines). C'est le but, que tu achètes un ordinateur chez eux avant la maj parce que tu es de plus en plus attiré avec tout leur bazar. En fait, que tu attendes, ils s'en tapent, leur nouveau portable fera un carton donc autant que t'achètes l'un des derniers MacBook.
> 
> Moi j'ai décidé de ne pas céder pour l'instant, j'attends jusqu'à septembre puisque je n'en ai pas besoin au mois d'aout. Je me déciderai une fois cette période atteinte.


Tout pareil 
Dans le monde informatique, et dans le high-tech en général,il faut ce jeter un jour ou l'autre a l'eau sinon on peut attendre tout une vie comme ça.


Moi je pense que la Mise a jour viendra de toute façon avant que je craque,donc je me fais pas de soucis 
C'est aussi une façon de voir si j'ai réellement envie de l'avoir( c'est jamais indispensable pour des études en première années, mais c'est un bon compagnon)


----------



## Nitiel (6 Août 2008)

Sinon j'ai une question quand on passe commande de plusieur produit sur l'apple store (le mac, des logiciel, la housse, des acéssoires) , on les recois tout en mainteant ?


----------



## Nitiel (6 Août 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Tout pareil
> Dans le monde informatique, et dans le high-tech en général,il faut ce jeter un jour ou l'autre a l'eau sinon on peut attendre tout une vie comme ça.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sa se voix que attent pas depuis trés longtemps


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Sinon j'ai une question quand on passe commande de plusieur produit sur l'apple store (le mac, des logiciel, la housse, des acéssoires) , on les recois tout en mainteant ?



J'ai un ami qui à commandé un MBP avec une pochette en mai et il a reçu tout en même temps


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Août 2008)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38539/un_special_event_en_septembre/

Il semblerait qu'il faille attendre jusqu'en septembre... arrrgghhhh !!!!


----------



## Steb (6 Août 2008)

j'espère plutôt début que fin...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38539/un_special_event_en_septembre/
> 
> Il semblerait qu'il faille attendre jusqu'en septembre... arrrgghhhh !!!!



Le Macbook Pro ne serait pas concerné ?


----------



## jeremyzed (6 Août 2008)

ouai enfin ca semble logique. Si y'a de GROS changement obligé ils font un event.


----------



## shanggla (6 Août 2008)

Sinon,au lieu de vous torturer,faites comme moi,commandez!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Août 2008)

Why not... Sauf que j'ai dans le viseur l'offre Back To School alors si je peux allier un nouveau MB avec un nouvel iPod ça pourrait être sympa!


----------



## lainbebop (6 Août 2008)

Je croyai que l'offre BTS n'était valable que pour les anciens modèles ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Août 2008)

C'est vrai? Si c'est le cas je suis dégouté!!!
J'espère que ça marche quelque soit le modèle qu'il y ait MAJ ou non pour le MB...


----------



## brycedream (6 Août 2008)

De toute façon on peut rien faire d'autre qu'attendre  (sauf ceux qui souhaite vraiment l'avoir maintenant).
Je pense que septembre peut être un bon mois(du moins pour la zone européenne), je comprend pas trop les étudiants qui disent avoir besoin d'un macbook en aout pour la rentré qui ce fait généralement septembre voir mi septembre(la plupart des facultés débutent les cours autour du 15 septembre).

Sinon j'avoue que ça fait pas bien longtemps que j'attends mais bon, Si t'attend depuis avril c'est que t'en avais pas non plus la réel utilité 
Et je suis plutot du genre patient, donc ça va  j'espere juste une bonne petite MAJ avant mon achat.

Edit: pour l'offre back to school je pense qu'on peut pas savoir a l'avance si on aura les nouveaux ou anciens,sa me surprendrais qu'apple continu a vendre des anciens modele si les nouveaux sont sorti... A voir en septembre donc.
Il me semble que l'an dernier les ipod offert était les anciens nano,on verra bien cette année,Ce qui est inquiétant c'est que les states profitent pas de cette offre avec les nouveaux macbook.. alors pourquoi nous ? :s


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Août 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> De toute façon on peut rien faire d'autre qu'attendre  (sauf ceux qui souhaite vraiment l'avoir maintenant).
> Je pense que septembre peut être un bon mois(du moins pour la zone européenne), je comprend pas trop les étudiants qui disent avoir besoin d'un macbook en aout pour la rentré qui ce fait généralement septembre voir mi septembre(la plupart des facultés débutent les cours autour du 15 septembre).
> 
> Sinon j'avoue que ça fait pas bien longtemps que j'attends mais bon, Si t'attend depuis avril c'est que t'en avais pas non plus la réel utilité
> Et je suis plutot du genre patient, donc ça va  j'espere juste une bonne petite MAJ avant mon achat.



+1 


Au passage, la rumeur de l'Event en Septembre commence à faire le tour des sites dédiés au mac: http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19183-septembre-un-apple-event-


----------



## lainbebop (6 Août 2008)

comment ça se passe pour les special events ?
les nouveaux macbook seront dispo à la vente le même jour que l'annonce au special event ou ya un delais ?
Ca risque pas de poser des bouchons sur l'apple store online ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Pour prendre la commande, il ya toujours quelqu'un, pour la livraison c'est une autre histoire, mais il y a généralement un délai annonçé s'il yen a un.


----------



## lainbebop (6 Août 2008)

oui je me doute que le lendemain mon compte sera bien débité 
seulement si c'est le bouchon, autant aller le chercher directement à la fnac... (ca sera l'inverse, j'aurais mon mac tout de suite etje serais débité à la fin du mois )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

Vous pensez que la maj concernant que le MB ou le MB et le MBP ?


----------



## jeremyzed (6 Août 2008)

les 2


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Août 2008)

D'après Munster (cf.http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19183-septembre-un-apple-event-) la MAJ serait pour les MB ET les MBP !


----------



## Steb (7 Août 2008)

macplus a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, histoire de rêver un peu, lami Munster pense quApple pourrait bien lancer un MacBook à écran tactile, même si la technologie nest pas encore tout à fait mature. Cest beau de rêver


 


			
				macgeneration a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les portables, il insiste sur le fait que le design du MacBook Pro repose sur celui des PowerBook Alu G4 lesquels ont fait leur apparition il y a plus de cinq ans et demi. Là encore, pas de surprise, l'élément qui pourrait le plus évoluer, c'est le trackpad qui pourrait être remplacé par un petit écran multitouch. À suivre



Dans les deux cas, ils font référence au macbook touch, mais quand même, il ne va pas sortir si récemment ?!?


----------



## wowy (7 Août 2008)

J'espere que ce sera début septembre et pas à la mi-septembre ou à la fin car j'ai aurai besoin dés le 3 septembre de mon mbp.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (7 Août 2008)

Steb a dit:


> Dans les deux cas, ils font référence au macbook touch, mais quand même, il ne va pas sortir si récemment ?!?



A mon avis il n'y a pas trop de soucis à se faire la dessus: dans de récents communiqués publiés sur les sites de rumeurs, il était dit que les Macbook Touch, puisque c'est ainsi qu'on les appelle pour le moment, feraient leur apparition dans le premier trimestre 2009 et non en septembre prochain. Quant à ce "Macbook Touch" que beaucoup voient / voyaient comme la nouveautés de l'automne annoncée par Oppenheimer, il paraitrait qu'il soit plus petit qu'un MB, son écran étant compris enre 9 et 12 pouces, toujours d'après les différentes infos filtrées par les sites autorisés...

Mais si rien n'est fondé d'un côté comme de l'autre (ah rumeur quand tu nous tiens!) Apple semble déjà bien chargée au niveau planning de septembre! Mais bon avec la pomme on est jamais sur de rien! Donc wait & see ...


----------



## neopium (7 Août 2008)

Allez, j'apporte de l'eau au moulin à rumeurs...
J'ai commandé un MacBook il y a une semaine (je sais, il aurait mieux valu attendre, mais c'est ma boîte qui me le paye, donc je n'ai pas trop le choix dans la date... Je suis déjà bien content qu'ils me fassent un tel "cadeau"). Expédition prévue hier. Et puis, j'ai reçu ce message :


> Nous vous remercions d&#8217;avoir passé commande sur l&#8217;Apple Store.
> 
> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé ayant dépassé nos prévisions, nous ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus initialement. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi le 13.08.2008.
> 
> ...



Tout de suite, je me demande si mardi prochain, l'Apple Store ne va pas fermer ses portes qq instants... La demande de MacBook trop forte en plein moi d'août, c'est bizarre... Ou alors, c'est parce qu'ils sont tous partis en vacances... En attendant, sur le Store, c'est toujours dispo sous 24h... Ah, j'ai une config "CTO" : j'ai demandé un adaptateur micro-DVI VGA... Mais ça m'étonnerait que ça soit ça...
Evidemment, vous me direz, je suis pas objectif .
Oui, c'est sûr, j'aimerais bien avoir une bonne surprise et recevoir un nouveau modèle :love:
@+


----------



## luchoadvance (7 Août 2008)

Cela se précise un petit peu, d'après MacGé des analystes prévoit un spécial Event pour début septembre ....

Reste plus qu'a attendre l'annonce officiel de la part D'apple 

viiiiiiiite

Edit : oula j'ai 2 pages de retard moi


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Août 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Reste plus qu'a attendre l'annonce officiel de la part D'apple
> 
> viiiiiiiite


 
Oui comme tu dis VITEEEEE car j'en ai "un peu" marre d'attendre, j'ai pas commandé mi-juin car je partais en congés, je reviens et voilà un renouvellement imminent mais on sait pas pour quand....

Pfffffiouuuuuu... si pas de news d'ici 10-15 jours je crois que j'ai pas attendre...:hein:


----------



## cornerfx (7 Août 2008)

Oui Neopium, moi aussi il m'est arrivé la même chose que toi (je l'avais expliquer precedement) sur un echange, une livraison prevue entre 4 et 7 aout et repousé de deux semaine donc je suis sur que la mise a jour va avoir lieu et même lors de mon appel chez apple (je vis au canada) la personne que j'ai eu au bout du fil, je l'ai questionnée pendant 10 minutes concernant une eventuel mise a jour, et elle a begueillée en me disant, ''mais il faut attendre monsieur vous verez par vous même tres bientot!!!!''

Donc moi je ne me fait pas de soucis!!!


----------



## Archon (7 Août 2008)

la MAJ va arrivé tot ou tard sa c'est qur,
mais vous avez pas peur d'essuyé les platres (sur les nouveau macbook) , car je pense que, vu que c'est une grosse MAJ , (pas comme celle du debut d'année où les prix on baissé,revu du materiel graphique ....), la cela va etre une MAJ notament sur la coque , et les premier acheteur vont avoir (je pense) des problemes (comme il y avait eu pour la fissure sur la coque du MB).

moi perso je flipe pas vous ?


----------



## lainbebop (7 Août 2008)

faut arreter la parano, pour ce qui est des pc, ce sont à chaque fois des nouvelles versions puisqu'il y a peu d'evolution des modeles, en general les marques préferent sortir des nouveaux models que des nouvelles versions...
le prochain macbook aura été testé et approuvé, aucun soucis à se faire, et dans le pire des cas, SAV...


----------



## Dexnation (7 Août 2008)

Wow j'aimerais vraiment que le macbook puisse posséder une coque comme celle du macbook pro parce que je ne veut pas de macbook pro c'est juste que je le trouve vraiment très classe alors sa serait génial un macbook semblable au macbook pro. 


Question comme ça j'ai acheté mon macbook il y a de ça une semaine, si jamais une MAJ de a coque du macbook se faisait et que ça me plaisait est-ce que je pourrais échanger mon Macbook pour le nouveaux modèles sachant que j'ai une garantie de deux ans? Au pire si je devais payer un petit surplus sa serais pas trop grave.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Archon (7 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> faut arreter la parano, pour ce qui est des pc, ce sont à chaque fois des nouvelles versions puisqu'il y a peu d'evolution des modeles, en general les marques préferent sortir des nouveaux models que des nouvelles versions...
> le prochain macbook aura été testé et approuvé, aucun soucis à se faire, et dans le pire des cas, SAV...



tu me rassure un peu, de toute facon des qu'il sort je l'achete donc problem ou pas je ferai avec.


----------



## Bastou29 (7 Août 2008)

cornerfx a dit:


> Donc moi je ne me fait pas de soucis!!!



Si tes suppositions s'avèrent vraies, dans ce cas Apple est vraiment maître dans l'art de brouiller les pistes. 
Si toutes les améliorations des prochains MacBook que tout le monde suppose (espère ?) seront effectivement sur les nouveaux portables pommés, une révision si conséquente sans special event ou la moindre annonce officielle de la part d'Apple, et qui arriverait de plus dans moins de deux semaines serait vraiment une énorme surprise. 
A moins que Steve nous fasse le plaisir de nous annoncer sa présence à un special event qui aura lieu dans les prochains jours, et que les nouveautés qu'il annoncera à sa conférence apparraissent sur l'Apple Store peu de temps après, je vois mal cette maj que tout le monde espère se faire d'ici deux semaines, surtout qu'Apple doit faire son renouvellement annuel de sa gamme iPod, et les 3 années précédentes ce renouvellement s'est passé en Septembre, alors pourquoi pas une 4ème année consécutive ?, et dans ce cas la pomme pourrait faire d'une pierre deux coups, avec la présentation de ses nouveaux portables et ses nouveaux baladeurs ...
Ou bien la prochaine maj consiste simplement en une revue à la baisse des prix des MB, avec une balance plus juste entre dollars et euros, en vue de la prochaine rentrée scolaire, et les améliorations que l'on attend tous viendraient à la maj début 2009, en même temps qu'un certain MacBook Touch ... Dans ce cas une rév d'ici deux semaines serait effectivement plus crédible.
Dans tous les cas Apple nous suprendra, je l'espère. 
Après je ne veux pas être trop pessimiste et quelques arguments contredise mes déclarations précédentes, et me donne un peu d'espoir de voir une maj dans les deux semaines : l'année dernière, la révision des MB a eu lieu en Novembre alors que celles des iPod était en Septembre, donc pas d'annonce en même temps. 
La dernière maj des MB était en février, cela fait donc longtemps ... même si on est pas à un mois prêt.
Il y a aussi ces messages suspects de l'Apple Store dont vous nous faites part...
Donc même si je suis pas trop confiant, je suis quand même de tout coeur avec vous et espère être agréablement surpris d'ici fin Août...

PS : Oui je flippe un peu mais j'espère qu'Apple me fera une bonne première impression  
Et bravo à ceux qui ont tout lu


----------



## brycedream (7 Août 2008)

Quel pavé 
Je pense que si apple renouvelle pas les macbook a la rentré ce serai un très mauvais coup de leur part,beaucoup attende cette MAJ et si elle ne vient pas, grosse déception...

Sinon pour l'histoire des fissures,Il faut pas oublier que la coque par exemple, est déjà sur les macbook pro, macbook air...Il ya donc peu de risque de voir apparaitre des problèmes sur le macbook si il n'existe pas sur le macbook pro/air, du moins moi je le vois comme ça...


LE coup du standard d'apple j'y croit pas trop perso, je pense que les mec du SAV en savent encore moins que nous , 
Ce serait compromette la strategie d'apple que de confier leurs projet a tous leur SAV, a moins qu'ils ont etaient averti d'une prochaine mise a jour, pour qu'il puisse faire face au probleme a venir, mais j'y crois pas trop.
Je pense que le mec du SAV est derrière son mac en ce moment(peut être avec la nouvelle version qui sait ) en train de lire ton message, et de ce dire: "alala je l'ai bien eu celui la"


Et Dexnation ,je pense que tu reve un peu la (un peu trop même ^^)


----------



## Nitiel (7 Août 2008)

Il faut appeller le siege sociale d'apple en Californie le numero est préciser dans google maps et essayer d'obtenir des information ?

non ? 

Apple Inc 
[SIZE=-1]1 Infinite Loop[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Cupertino, CA 95014, United States[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]00 1 408 996 1010&#8206; (pour appel depuis la france)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1] 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Jarod03 (7 Août 2008)

J'ai appeller et j'ai demandé Mr.Jobs, mais ils m'ont raccroché au nez, je comprend pas :lol:


----------



## figaro (7 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Il faut appeller le siege sociale d'apple en Californie le numero est préciser dans google maps et essayer d'obtenir des information ?
> 
> non ?
> 
> ...





Jarod03 a dit:


> J'ai appeller et j'ai demandé Mr.Jobs, mais ils m'ont raccroché au nez, je comprend pas :lol:



Bon les amis je me rends en Californie du 6 au 21 septembre. J'atterris à Los Angeles, Cupertino c'est loin ?


----------



## Nitiel (7 Août 2008)

Comment supprimer ce message


----------



## Nitiel (7 Août 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> J'ai appeller et j'ai demandé Mr.Jobs, mais ils m'ont raccroché au nez, je comprend pas :lol:


 
Fait toi passer pour un personne importamte


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Pour billou :rateau:


----------



## brycedream (7 Août 2008)

mmm On a dit une personne importante.. pas un retraité


----------



## jeremyzed (10 Août 2008)

pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2008)

Arretez d'attendre les nioubs, pas de sortie avant septembre!


----------



## luchoadvance (10 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Arretez d'attendre les nioubs, pas de sortie avant septembre!



l'espoir fait vivre ^^


----------



## jeremyzed (10 Août 2008)

ouai


----------



## legascon (10 Août 2008)

Ça fait toujours plaisir toutes ces personnes prêtes à essuyer les plâtres...


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

Bon, alors quoi de neuf doc?

MAJ, pas MAJ? on s'écarte vite du sujet...


----------



## Karb0ne (10 Août 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Bon les amis je me rends en Californie du 6 au 21 septembre. J'atterris à Los Angeles, Cupertino c'est loin ?



C'est pas vraiment à coté, mais si tu vas à san francisco la par contre cela change la donne.


----------



## figaro (10 Août 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment à coté, mais si tu vas à san francisco la par contre cela change la donne.



Eh bien j'irai à San Francisco 2 jours  (j'ai prévu ça pour le 11 et 12 septembre ).

Alors, quel est le plan d'action ?


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Eh bien j'irai à San Francisco 2 jours  (j'ai prévu ça pour le 11 et 12 septembre ).
> 
> Alors, quel est le plan d'action ?



Et SF ça vaut le coup... va faire un tour au Rainforest Cafe, les animaux qui bougent autour de toi quand tu bouffes ton burger à $20, c'est trop classe


----------



## figaro (10 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Et SF ça vaut le coup... va faire un tour au Rainforest Cafe, les animaux qui bougent autour de toi quand tu bouffes ton burger à $20, c'est trop classe



Merci pour l'info, j'irai sans faute ! Je me demande si ils mentionnent ça dans mon guide du routard Californie .

Ma copine va pouvoir me féliciter de passer mon temps sur MacGé pour une fois que je lui rapporte une info qui l'intéressera


----------



## BS0D (11 Août 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Ma copine va pouvoir me féliciter de passer mon temps sur MacGé pour une fois que je lui rapporte une info qui l'intéressera



Put*** les copines, toujours comme ça... bande d'ingrates!


----------



## figaro (11 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Put*** les copines, toujours comme ça... bande d'ingrates!



lol c'est clair, maintenant j'ai une bonne excuse pour passer mon temps sur MacGé 

Elle m'a donc répondu, je cite "C'est vrai, c'est vrai" . Bon elle l'a ajouté dans notre planning donc je t'en dirai des nouvelles


----------



## BS0D (11 Août 2008)

Ah, y'a aussi Lombard Street à SF, ça sert à rien mais c'est marrant de descendre la rue la plus biscornue et la plus tordue du monde! si tu le fais pas en voiture ou taxi, fais le au moins à pied!
Sérieux, SF (après NYC) est une des plus belles villes que j'ai vu: les gens sont géniaux, tolérants, et la ville est sublime... 

Ramène moi une photo ou deux pour me rappeler le bon vieux temps!


----------



## luchoadvance (11 Août 2008)

sans vouloir faire le rabajoie , je trouve la discussion un peu loin de son sujet originel....

mais bon , faute de news on s'occupe comme on peut


----------



## Chtiterikku (11 Août 2008)

Demain on est mardi .... Allez Steve on veut de quoi se mettre sous la dent !


----------



## luchoadvance (11 Août 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Demain on est mardi .... Allez Steve on veut de quoi se mettre sous la dent !




Perso, je demande même pas le refresh , mais juste une date pour un spécial évent


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Août 2008)

luchoadvance a dit:


> Perso, je demande même pas le refresh , mais juste une date pour un spécial évent


 
hello, pareil pour moi : s'il pouvait y avoir un semblant de date franchement ce serait cool... ! 

En plus vue les problèlmes des puces Nvidia dans le MBP, j'ai encore moins envie d'acheter l'actuel sachant qu'il est impossible de savoir si ces puces sont encore commercialisées dans le MBP...


----------



## byron22 (11 Août 2008)

Moi aussi , je veux m'acheter un MBP mais c'est quoi le soucis avec les puces Nvidia ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Août 2008)

byron22 a dit:


> Moi aussi , je veux m'acheter un MBP mais c'est quoi le soucis avec les puces Nvidia ?


 
Hello,

Il y a une génération de puces graphiques Nvidia type 8400M et 8600M, GS, GT et leurs dérivés Quadro FX pour portable qui ont un problème de fabrication, ce qui provoque une montée en température excessive et cela se traduit par des bugs d'affichage pour l'utilisateur.

extrait de l'article : 
Les puces concernées supporteraient mal les changements de chaleur, la faute à un matériau utilisé dans la fabrication du die des GPU. Ce défaut devrait apparaître de plus en plus fréquemment avec le temps et l'usure. Il se manifeste de plusieurs façons : affichage de multiples images, de caractères aléatoires sur l'écran, de lignes sur l'écran ou l'absence de vidéo.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131337/affaire-nvidia-les-premiers-mac-touches

Moi qui n'étais pas chaud (contrairement au puces Nvidia LOL ) d'attendre la prochaine révision de MBP, là je crois que je vais sagement attendre... surtout de savoir si les MBP actuellement commercialisés sont toujours concernés.


----------



## byron22 (11 Août 2008)

J'espère qu'il y'aura du nouveau assez rapidement!


----------



## luchoadvance (11 Août 2008)

Il y a du nouveau ! (enfin un peu )

D'apres MacPlus.net , carrefour aurait des difficulté a fournir des iPod : en effet Apple aurait diminuer ces livraison a 20%. Ce qui pourrai annoncé une MAJ prochaine de la gamme , et donc des portables 







Lien vers l'article : http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19213-touch-rupture-de-stock-a-carrefour


----------



## neopium (11 Août 2008)

A mon avis, c'est pas ce mardi qu'il y aura une mise à jour : mon MacBook qui était en attente vient de partir... Donc le retard est bien dû à une demande trop élevée (ou aux cadences de production trop faibles pdt l'été) et pas à un changement de gamme...
@+


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Août 2008)

neopium a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est pas ce mardi qu'il y aura une mise à jour : mon MacBook qui était en attente vient de partir... Donc le retard est bien dû à une demande trop élevée (ou aux cadences de production trop faibles pdt l'été) et pas à un changement de gamme...
> @+


 
Oui à mon avis pas avant fin septembre... ça m'étonnerai que cela se fasse du jour au lendemain...


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

meme avis pour moi, sauf que je vois cette MAJ entre le 5 et le 17 septembre et une annonce peut etre la semaine prochaine...
decu de cette attente:sleep:


----------



## Nitiel (11 Août 2008)

Je pense qu'Apple fera une mise à jour de composant seulment dans le mois de septembre et fera la révision au moment du passage au i7


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je pense qu'Apple fera une mise à jour de composant seulment dans le mois de septembre et fera la révision au moment du passage au i7


 
le i7 serait (je pense ) dans les portable, au passage a snow leopard, du style en mars....


----------



## Nitiel (11 Août 2008)

Archon a dit:


> le i7 serait (je pense ) dans les portable, au passage a snow leopard, du style en mars....


 
Snow Leopard en mars, je le ferais plus pour moi de juin, il sortirai un an aprés son annonce parce que mars sa fait tôt je trouve


----------



## Chtiterikku (11 Août 2008)

Euh ... Kezako le i7 ?


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

c'est vrai que j'ai dit mars mais j'ai pas présciser je pensai plutot fin mars voir le mois d'avril, avec le (peut etre) i7 dans nos mac!!!


----------



## xao85 (11 Août 2008)

Non ce sera des centrino2 dans les portables! Et attendez pas Snow Léopard avant un bout de temps!


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

Chtiterikku a dit:


> Euh ... Kezako le i7 ?


 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131338/les-nehalem-d-intel-s-appelleront-core-i7


----------



## xao85 (11 Août 2008)

Et c'est donc bien ce que je pensais les i7 sont des processeurs d'ordi de bureau!


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Non ce sera des centrino2 dans les portables! Et attendez pas Snow Léopard avant un bout de temps!


 
moi c'est des supposition que je fait , je ne dit pas que le i7 sera forcement dans les mac au second trimestre:rateau:


----------



## Chtiterikku (11 Août 2008)

Merci pour la réponse Archon ^^


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Et c'est donc bien ce que je pensais les i7 sont des processeurs d'ordi de bureau!


 
je cite :
"Toutefois, les Core i7 double et quatre coeurs sont attendus en priorité dans les machines de bureau, ce qui inclurait les Mac Pro chez Apple (l'appellation "Xeon" resterait d'actualité). Les portables ne seront concernés qu'au premier semestre 2009."


http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131345/intel-lance-la-generation-core


de rien Chtiterikku


----------



## xao85 (11 Août 2008)

Archon a dit:


> je cite :
> "Toutefois, les Core i7 double et quatre coeurs sont attendus en priorité dans les machines de bureau, ce qui inclurait les Mac Pro chez Apple (l'appellation "Xeon" resterait d'actualité). Les portables ne seront concernés qu'au premier semestre 2009."
> 
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131345/intel-lance-la-generation-core



Effectivement... Je me demande quand même comment ils vont faire pr faire rentrer des processeur de macpro dans un portable. On a encore jamais vu de xeon dans un macbook...


----------



## Nitiel (11 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Effectivement... Je me demande quand même comment ils vont faire pr faire rentrer des processeur de macpro dans un portable. On a encore jamais vu de xeon dans un macbook...


 
Mais c'est pas le processeur qui vont adapter, c'est son architecture comme pour les core 2 duo



> Source Wikipedia http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehalem
> Succédant au Enhanced Intel Core Architecture, la microarchitecture Nehalem est conçue pour être déclinée dans des processeurs couvrant différents marchés : serveurs, stations de travail, ordinateur de bureau, ordinateurs portables.


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Effectivement... Je me demande quand même comment ils vont faire pr faire rentrer des processeur de macpro dans un portable. On a encore jamais vu de xeon dans un macbook...


 
je sais pas mais aprés tout je peu me planté.
aprés tout si à cette MAJ apple change son pross (ce qui paraisserai normal) dans ces portable, je ne voi pas pourqu'oi il rechangerai avec un i7,  6-8 mois aprés avoir changé , aprés tout je peu encore me trompé ^^


----------



## greggorynque (11 Août 2008)

ben apple change de processeurs dans ses macbook tous les 7/8 mois justement donc aucun problème pour une MAJ maintenant et une autre quand il voudront incorporer les futurs processeurs.


----------



## alios (11 Août 2008)

je vien d'appeler apple france , au sujet des nouveaux macbook , et un commercial de chez eux m'a dit que le modele actuelle est le dernier sorti . alors marketing ou réalité


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Août 2008)

alios a dit:


> je vien d'appeler apple france , au sujet des nouveaux macbook , et un commercial de chez eux m'a dit que le modele actuelle est le dernier sorti . alors marketing ou réalité



Euh... c'est pas une grande nouvelle, forcement que l'actuel est le dernier modèle sorti...


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

il ta dit la vérité , rien de plus , il on le dernier model.
MAJ ou pas je commande le mien vers le ~25 Aout.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Août 2008)

surtout que vous pouvez appeller apple tant que vous voudrez, je doute qu'e les commerciaux connaissent déjà l'existence des nouveaux modèles si nouveau modèle il y a !


----------



## Archon (11 Août 2008)

je vous met sa pour votre info, mais celle-ci date du 3 Aout (c'est un peu passé j'avoue), mais cela pourrai servir a ceux qui sont complétement perdu.

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2008/08/03/un-ecran-dans-le-touchpad-du-futur-macbook.html

bonne lecture


----------



## luchoadvance (12 Août 2008)

tiens on est mardi 


Allez Steve une annonce !!!!!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Août 2008)

Coucou à tous! D'après ce point sur les rumeurs des différents produits à venir, il semblerait que pour nos MB tant attendus, il  faille se résoudre à attendre la mi-septembre... 
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38613/un_point_sur_les_produits_apple_a_venir/

Enfin si l'on s'en réfère à la source (MacWorld), il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas de MAJ significative (genre changement de coque) avant 2009, et que pour l'écran multi touch sur le MB il ne voit pas le jour avant 2010...
Alala... Rumeur quand tu nous tiens!
Donc comme d'habitude: wait, wait & see...


----------



## greggorynque (12 Août 2008)

J'ai acheté mon macbook il y a un an et demi et déjà à l'époque des fans des rumeurs me conseillaient d'attendre la grosse MAJ qui allais apporter un nouveau track pad et tout et tout...

Depuis les processeurs ont pris 0,4Ghz, et on a changé la carte mère (santa rosa) et ... c'est tout ...en  18 mois

Si je vous accorde le fait que plus on attend plus on s'approche d'une MAJ inéluctable, le nouveau design des iphones 3G n'annonce pas franchement l'arrivée d'un alubook pour demain.

Quand au touchbook, apple ayant deja sorti un MBA qui se vend bien mais à deja du mal à cerner avec précision son créneau, je ne pense pas qu'il serais judicieux de sortir une nouvelle gamme risquant de tuer le MBA.

N'oublions pas non plus qu'apple ayany peu de modèles, et chacun présentant de réelle différences en usage et en prix que chaque changement risquerait de chambouler la hiérarchie.

C'est pour ca que l'on a pas de carte graphique sur me macbook (tous les geeks et gamers ne prendraient plus le MBP)
C'est pour cela qu'un mactactile rendrait obsolète et tuerai le MBA (qui joue quand même bien sur le coté bijou technologiue)
c'est pour cela que le MB et le MBP ont des materiaux différents (alu = pro / plastoc = public) 

Bref si changement il y a je pense qu'il ne sera que soit superficiel soit estetique mais surement pas une refonte profonde qui risquerait de faire mal au viellisant et hors de prix MBP (et ce n'est pas l'écran LED ou le multitouch qui changeront le fait que le MBP est outrageusement cher )

On verra, je me trompe probablement, mais je ne sent pas apple en besoin de faire une révolution sur le macbook aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Tout a fait d'accord avec greg , moi si j'ai mon brevet , je change de macbook 
Gregoryque , tu as oublié mes icones ?


----------



## lainbebop (12 Août 2008)

bah ya rien de neuf dans cette news, les mb etaient prévus dans 6 à 8 semaines il y a 2 semaines !
ça fait bien dans 1 mois ajd...


----------



## shanggla (12 Août 2008)

C'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté d'attendre une maj qui n'apportera peut-être rien d'important. Et puis de toute manière les modèles actuels de MB et de MBP sont très bien! Maj ou pas,je ne regretterai surement pas d'avoir commandé! Et ceux qui comme moi "bavent" devant l'apple strore depuis plusieurs moi vont craquer!


----------



## Chtiterikku (12 Août 2008)

Pour ma part je n'aurai pas l'argent nécessaire avant 1 mois et demi, je ne peux donc qu'attendre


----------



## Nosti (12 Août 2008)

Apple Store.... fermé ...

Vous savez ce que ca signifie ? ....



edit: il est réouvert


----------



## luchoadvance (12 Août 2008)

tu m'a fait une fausse joie lol


----------



## Archon (12 Août 2008)

wé eh ben toujours rien a ce mettre sous la denti.


----------



## Nosti (12 Août 2008)

J'en suis totalement désolé :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Coucou à tous! D'après ce point sur les rumeurs des différents produits à venir, il semblerait que pour nos MB tant attendus, il  faille se résoudre à attendre la mi-septembre...
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38613/un_point_sur_les_produits_apple_a_venir/
> 
> Enfin si l'on s'en réfère à la source (MacWorld), il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas de MAJ significative (genre changement de coque) avant 2009, et que pour l'écran multi touch sur le MB il ne voit pas le jour avant 2010...
> ...



Je vous ai dit pas de sortie avant septembre! Roooo


----------



## LacLac (12 Août 2008)

Voila, après un refurb comme celui la, j'ai craqué! Tant pis pour l'éventuelle mise à jour des macbooks, tant pis pour les offres de rentrée! Macbook blanc 2.4Ghz 1028, c'est moins cher que les reductions AOC (apple on campus) qui l'annoncent à 1054, et moins cher que les reductions étudiantes. 
*content*


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Août 2008)

Y'en a même qui voient la MAJ en 2009 ... 
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38631/pipper_voit_des_macbook_a_999/

Serait-ce possible compte tenu des diminutions des livraisons chez Apple qui présageraient une MAJ prochaine (d'ici un mois) ?

Enfin pour tous les fans de rumeurs: http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/
un petit guide de l'acheteur pour les produits Apple...


----------



## bernacouri (12 Août 2008)

Bah c'est bien beau d'annoncer des nouvelles comme quoi Apple va réduire ses livraisons d'ordinateurs et qu'ils vont sans doute passer à un autre type de processeur, etc...

Mais déjà, si on a que ça comme information, les processeurs, le matos, les coques, il faut qu'ils les achètent, ensuite, il faut les monter, les vérifier un peu, les finalisés, puis les envoyer aux magasins qui ont commandé et là on pourra acheter...

Faut arrêter de rêver, soit les nouveaux portables sont très bien avancés (voir pratiquement prêts) et dans ce cas là on les aura ce mois-ci ou en septembre/octobre, soit on va attendre super longtemps.


----------



## kevinh44fr (12 Août 2008)

Il est vrai que depuis 48h je commence à avoir de gros doutes sur une grosse MAJ des portables ... 
Mais elle est indispensable. Comme dit un peu partout, le MBP est hors compétition avec les autres. Y'a même des portables 4 curs maintenant .
Le MB est encore pas trop mal face à la concurrence mais y'a largement mieux au même prix. 
Bref, faut vraiment qu'APPLE face comme avant en donnant une touche unique à ses portables. J'attend que ça pour mon switch 
Le design, qu'il change je m'en fiche. C'est plutôt de nouvelles fonctionnalités et une plus grande puissance (graphique, processeur, bus).
Steve : Donne nous des nouvelles ^^


----------



## Nitiel (12 Août 2008)

Le mien je le commande samedi, un macbook noir, j'en trop bessoin, je devien fou a force de le voir sur Apple Store !

Sinon sa mais combien de temp a peu prés pour venir ?


----------



## alios (12 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Bah c'est bien beau d'annoncer des nouvelles comme quoi Apple va réduire ses livraisons d'ordinateurs et qu'ils vont sans doute passer à un autre type de processeur, etc...
> 
> Mais déjà, si on a que ça comme information, les processeurs, le matos, les coques, il faut qu'ils les achètent, ensuite, il faut les monter, les vérifier un peu, les finalisés, puis les envoyer aux magasins qui ont commandé et là on pourra acheter...
> 
> Faut arrêter de rêver, soit les nouveaux portables sont très bien avancés (voir pratiquement prêts) et dans ce cas là on les aura ce mois-ci ou en septembre/octobre, soit on va attendre super longtemps.




il ,a raison


----------



## alios (12 Août 2008)

bein , moi , comme j'habite au maroc , je suis dans les apple center de casablanca , y ' a plein de liquidation de stock meme des derniers modeles , peut etre un signe d'une prochaine mise  à jour , il y a meme des mbp  santa rosa 17" à 1800 euros.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Août 2008)

Après toutes ces semaines de rumeurs, il serait peut-être bien de faire un point sur la MAJ attendue du MacBook...
Je me propose de commencer le résumé pour tous les switchers potentiels qui seraient intéressés par cette MAJ...
La MAJ, quant à sa réalisation, arriverait (vive le conditionnel...) en septembre, je pense que désormais tout le monde tombera d'accord la dessus compte tenu des indices que nous avons à disposition, même si Apple aura toujours le dernier mot:
- des avis de diminution des livraisons de la part d'Apple concernant entre autre les MB
- un laps de temps entre deux révisions qui touche à son terme
- le buzz suscité par la sortie de l'iPhone 3G qui retombe et qu'il serait serait bon pour Apple de bénéficier à nouveau.
- des rumeurs à prendre avec des pincettes (chip Montevina, coque alu, trackpad multitouch, écran LED...)

Donc voila si d'autres veulent continuer ou me corriger se sera avec plaisir...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Août 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Après toutes ces semaines de rumeurs, il serait peut-être bien de faire un point sur la MAJ attendue du MacBook...
> Je me propose de commencer le résumé pour tous les switchers potentiels qui seraient intéressés par cette MAJ...
> La MAJ, quant à sa réalisation, arriverait (vive le conditionnel...) en septembre, je pense que désormais tout le monde tombera d'accord la dessus compte tenu des indices que nous avons à disposition, même si Apple aura toujours le dernier mot:
> - des avis de diminution des livraisons de la part d'Apple concernant entre autre les MB
> ...


Avant septembre, fin août au plus tard. Rentrée universitaire... Je vois l'annonce Mardi prochain personnellement.


----------



## luchoadvance (13 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Avant septembre, fin août au plus tard. Rentrée universitaire... Je vois l'annonce Mardi prochain personnellement.



Si seulement cela pouvais être vrai


----------



## Bastou29 (13 Août 2008)

Je ne veux pas casser cet élan d'enthousiasme mais je pense comme luchoadvance...
Si la prochaine maj des MB et apporte toutes les améliorations citées, cette révision pourrait être considérée comme une révision "importante" dans la gamme MacBook et mériterait donc une présentation de ces nouveaux portables par Steve voire un special event. 
Pouvoir se procurer ces nouveaux modèles d'ici fin Août me semble donc très optimiste, même si j'espère tout comme vous que ceci se fasse , mais Septembre semble plus crédible...
Après une maj d'ici fin Août consistant simplement en une revue à la baisse des prix est tout à fait possible, et dans ce cas la grosse révision des portables pommés serait pour début 2009...


----------



## greggorynque (13 Août 2008)

laisse les rever, rien ne peux briser leur illusions et ils viendront deballer leur aigreurs le jour de la désillusion


----------



## bernacouri (13 Août 2008)

De toute manière, Apple va vendre des ordinateurs portables puisque le MacBook est parfaitement suffisant pour les étudiants, sauf peut-être en architecture ou vidéo, où ils achèteront un MacBook Pro donc. Ils vont forcément en vendre pendant les vacances ou à la rentrée. 
Et puis, il y a Noël, où les possesseurs de MacBook (peut-être pas ceux qui viennent d'acheter) renouvelleront leur ordinateur avec les nouveaux modèles (s'ils sont sortis), comme les étudiants de second ou troisième année par exemple.

Non, en fait la rentrée scolaire, je crois qu'ils s'en tapent chez Apple. :/


----------



## ript (13 Août 2008)

Je suis ce forum depuis quelques semaines en attendant une MAJ pour un switch.
Et je n'ai qu'une seule question ! Bon ok deux.

_ Si la MAJ ne viendrait pas à sortir pendant le dernier semestre 2008, est-il "obligatoire" que lors du macworld 2009 (début janvier that's right ?) on voit "fleurir" de nouveaux MB / MBP ?

_ (Sans transition avec ce topic) Est-ce véridict que l'offre ADC Student ne fasse bénéficier que de 10% de remise pour l'achat d'un MB (et non d'un MBP).




Ps: Enfin personnellement, la seule chose que j'attends de cette MAJ est une revision des prix, et non une révision du matériel (bon ok ça serait magnifique, mais peut etre idéaliste courrant 2008 ?).

Da Thank


----------



## greggorynque (13 Août 2008)

NON

OUI

AVS (a vot'service  )


----------



## Hacklex (13 Août 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai une petite question 
En fait j'ai l'intention de switcher vers un MacBook Pro ! Mon achat peut attendre encore quelque mois (rentrée en école d'ingé au mois de novembre), mais j'ai vraiment super envie de ce portable !
Mes questions (dans l'hypothèse d'un event au moi de septembre) : 

-Il y aura t'il ou non une révision de la gamme (en fait j'ai plus besoin de vos avis personels, vu que personne n'est vraiment sûr)?
-Si non, les prix vont t'ils au moins baissés ? (histoire de pas avoir attendu pour rien)
-Est-il possible que rien ne change (toujours les mêmes modèles, toujours aux mêmes prix)?

l'interet pour moi étant de savoir si mon attente n'aura pas été inutile !

merci MacUsers et Futur Switchers


----------



## lsr (13 Août 2008)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste mac, d'ailleurs j'en ai même pas (pas d'argent snif) mais sans trop me tromper je peux te répondre:
- OUI, un jour... En septembre? Peut etre... Certains parlent de début 2009...
- Peut être aussi, jcrois que ca s'est déjà vu, mais on ne peut rien affirmer la dessus...
- Perso je ne pense pas qu'apple va laisser sa gamme de portable tel quel... mais c'est un avis personnel...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Août 2008)

Et une rumeur de plus, une!
Et sans sources celle là, juste de la spéculation...
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19249-du-ssd-en-option-sur-les-macbook-
Alala on ne sait même plus quoi se mettre sous la dent!lol.


----------



## shalkys (14 Août 2008)

ptiboubou a dit:


> C'est bien pour cela que je dis que les mbpro font de l'ombre aux iMac. Pas besoin de portable quand on travail dans *les bureaux* de PIXAR . (Doivent plutot utiliser des Mac pro d'ailleurs...)



Bein jusqu'à derniere ordre il ne travaillait pas sur des macs...


----------



## shalkys (14 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> laisse les rever, rien ne peux briser leur illusions et ils viendront deballer leur aigreurs le jour de la désillusion



ca serait pas la première fois qu'apple decoit 
Mais s'il y a nouveau portable ça sera avant septembre pour le vendre à la rentrée, sauf si les stock d'EXmodel sont encore trop important


----------



## Hacklex (14 Août 2008)

J'ai une autre question !
après avoir entendu parler du problème qu'a connu nVidia avec ses puces pour portable, je me demandais si le problème avait été résolue ( de bonnes puces sur les dernières sorti d'usine ), ou s'il y a toujours des risques de se retrouver avec du matos deffectueux !
Merci


----------



## Piixel (14 Août 2008)

Apple ne sont pas assez cons pour renouveler leur gamme après la rentrée !!! Comme il est répéter depuis le début de ce post (qui semble assez actif lol) La rentrée est LA période pour la vente d'ordis portables, surtout que les autres constructeurs ont déjà lancé leurs nouveaux modèles depuis quelques jours maintenant et semblent attirer pas mal de personnes désirant s'équiper ou renouveler leur équipement en vue de la rentrée, période, je le répète, la plus propice pour les constructeurs... Par contre je vois une disponibilité pour la dernière semaine d'août voir un peu avant, le buzz de l'iPhone étant retombé il serait bon pour Apple de continuer à être à l'affiche de l'actualité informatique ! 

Allez, ON  Y CROIT....


----------



## luchoadvance (14 Août 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Apple ne sont pas assez cons pour renouveler leur gamme après la rentrée !!! Comme il est répéter depuis le début de ce post (qui semble assez actif lol) La rentrée est LA période pour la vente d'ordis portables, surtout que les autres constructeurs ont déjà lancé leurs nouveaux modèles depuis quelques jours maintenant et semblent attirer pas mal de personnes désirant s'équiper ou renouveler leur équipement en vue de la rentrée, période, je le répète, la plus propice pour les constructeurs... Par contre je vois une disponibilité pour la dernière semaine d'août voir un peu avant, le buzz de l'iPhone étant retombé il serait bon pour Apple de continuer à être à l'affiche de l'actualité informatique !
> 
> Allez, ON  Y CROIT....



Si tu savais comme ça fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un d'optimiste , je commençais a désespéré dans mon coin lol 

J'espère franchement que tu as raison, s'il sont dispo avant mi septembre ça serai le pied !


----------



## allan02390 (14 Août 2008)

Salut, personnellement je pense qu'Apple ne renouvellera pas sa gamme de mb et mbp avant fin 2008 voir début 2009, voici différentes raisons pourquoi je pense cela :

- rentrée 2008/2009, épuiser leurs stocks de mb et mbp

- les mb et mbp font encore du chiffre d'affaire pour Apple et n'ont pas encore vraiment de concurrent sérieux.

- Pourquoi renouveler les composants alors qu'ils sont déjà suffisant pour les applications actuelles ???

moi je vois seulement des petits changements pour 2009 :

Pour le macBook, juste un clavier éclairé et nouveaux composants mais pas de touch etc....

Pour le macBook Pro des nouveaux composants simplement et peut être le prix qui changera.

Et peut être un renouvellement de leurs gammes ipod.

Voila pour l'instant je reste avec mon petit mac mini jusqu'à au moins mi-2009, car il me suffit amplement.


----------



## Bastou29 (14 Août 2008)

Encore une rumeur, cette fois-ci concernant le MBA :
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38681/un_macbook_air_penryn_45_nm_imminent/
Alors qu'on espère une révision des MB et MBP avant la rentrée, finallement ce serait les MBA qui bénéficieraient de cette maj :mouais:, qui serait imminente...
Mais peut-être peut on espérer que les autres portables suivent ce mouvement


----------



## luchoadvance (14 Août 2008)

CE qui est sympa , c'est qu'il disent que c'est imminent , mais sans donner de date a 1/2 semaine près ....

Perso, je pense pas  toutes les rumeurs que l'on entend depuis un mois annonce une refonte des portables pour bientôt ... après cela n'engage que moi


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Août 2008)

allan02390 a dit:


> Salut, personnellement je pense qu'Apple ne renouvellera pas sa gamme de mb et mbp avant fin 2008 voir début 2009, voici différentes raisons pourquoi je pense cela :
> 
> - rentrée 2008/2009, épuiser leurs stocks de mb et mbp
> 
> ...



Perso je ne pense pas, et je n'espère pas.
Les Macbook sont encore pas trop mal face à la concurrence.
Mais comme dit partout, pas les MBP. L'effet retombe ces dernières semaines sur eux. Donc APPLE doit les changés. Et quelle meilleur moment que la rentrée?
2009 c'est trop tard. Je sais que je ne suis pas le seul à attendre une maj des MBP pour me décider sur mon futur portable. Si Apple ne fait pas de maj d'ici 1 mois, je pense que ce sera énormément de clients perdus.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Août 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Perso je ne pense pas, et je n'espère pas.
> Les Macbook sont encore pas trop mal face à la concurrence.
> Mais comme dit partout, pas les MBP. L'effet retombe ces dernières semaines sur eux. Donc APPLE doit les changés. Et quelle meilleur moment que la rentrée?
> 2009 c'est trop tard. Je sais que je ne suis pas le seul à attendre une maj des MBP pour me décider sur mon futur portable. Si Apple ne fait pas de maj d'ici 1 mois, je pense que ce sera énormément de clients perdus.


 
Hello, 
Je suis en attente également pour switcher sur un MBP... et franchement s'il y a pas d'annonce d'ici peu (1 à 2 semaines) Apple ne renouvelera pas ses MBP pour la rentrée alors car trop tard je pense.

Hier j'ai reçu une pub DELL avec les nouveaux modèles de portables pour la rentrée... Donc si Apple veut rivaliser et avoir sa part de gateau c'est maintenant qu'il faut sortir le matos.


----------



## byron22 (14 Août 2008)

Pareil, moi aussi j'attends une éventuelle mise à jour pour l'achat d'un MBP!
Les nouveaux DELL ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Nitiel (14 Août 2008)

Pourquoi voulez acheter dell et pas le mbp penryn si apple ne renouvelle pas pour la rentré !

On vous jamais dit que entre un materiel pc et mac sa na rien à avoir même si c'est les même composant.

PS : si voulez un pc ne prennez pas dell mais le sony vaio z, c'est le meuilleur pc portable avec windows !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Août 2008)

> Nitiel a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pourquoi voulez acheter dell et pas le mbp penryn si apple ne renouvelle pas pour la rentré !quote]
> ...


----------



## allan02390 (14 Août 2008)

Moi je dis qu'Apple est en train de bien rigoler, mais pas qu'au niveau des utilisateurs mais aussi de la concurrence, car tout les fabricants se demande ce que prépare Apple.

Soit ils vont encore nous éblouir ou soit c'est tout l'inverse.

Mais espérons quand même de bonnes nouveautées et pas juste des changements de composants. 

Peut être que l&#8217;on aura droit à une carte graphique pour les macBook et pas seulement à un chipset graphique intégré.


----------



## Piixel (14 Août 2008)

allan02390 a dit:


> Peut être que lon aura droit à une carte graphique pour les macBook et pas seulement à un chipset graphique intégré.


Comment justifier l'écart de prix entre le MB et le MBP dans ce cas ? Je ne pense pas, même si j'en serais très satisfait lol


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Apprendre a rever...
Une cg sur un mabook , il faut pas rêver.


----------



## Piixel (14 Août 2008)

allan02390 a dit:


> Peut être que lon aura droit à une carte graphique pour les macBook et pas seulement à un chipset graphique intégré.





			
				etienne000 a dit:
			
		

> Apprendre a rever...
> Une cg sur un mabook , il faut pas rêver.


Et oui... En plus, puisque certains aiment bien comparer, dans les PC de meme type que les MB il est pas fréquent de trouver de "vraies" CG...


----------



## C.C. (14 Août 2008)

j'ai l'impression que l'on se repete depuis le ebut de l'article...
moi je dit: wait&see...


----------



## lsr (14 Août 2008)

C.C. a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que l'on se repete depuis le ebut de l'article...
> moi je dit: wait&see...



J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas seulement qu'une impression 

Sinon qu'en est il des mac mini ?
Sont pas un peu vieux ceux la ?


----------



## luchoadvance (14 Août 2008)

lsr a dit:
			
		

> Sinon qu'en est il des mac mini ?
> Sont pas un peu vieux ceux la ?




Perso, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont un peu adandonnée par la pomme (a l'image des cinéma display ^^)


----------



## Hacklex (14 Août 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> J'ai une autre question !
> après avoir entendu parler du problème qu'a connu nVidia avec ses puces pour portable, je me demandais si le problème avait été résolue ( de bonnes puces sur les dernières sorti d'usine ), ou s'il y a toujours des risques de se retrouver avec du matos deffectueux !
> Merci



et quelqu'un pourai me répondre svp ? 
même si c'est pour dire qu'il n'en a aucune idée 
merci :rateau:


----------



## lainbebop (14 Août 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> et quelqu'un pourai me répondre svp ?
> même si c'est pour dire qu'il n'en a aucune idée
> merci :rateau:



lol bien sûr que non, les nouveaux ordi sont bien sûr corrigés !!
par contre pour ceux qui les ont déjà acheté, j'ai lu que rien n'était proposé (pas de retour sav ni de remboursement) à part une mise à jour logicielle pour limiter l'échauffement...



sinon je suis peu étonné (ce n'est pas la 1ere fois) par le mépris qu'ont certains utilisateurs de MPB pour les MB !
dans le genre "faut bien que les MBP ça reste l'élite, les MB c'est du bas de gamme, il faut différencier les 2" comme si il ne falait pas améliorer les MB sous prétexte que ça ferait de l'ombre à leur MBP !
Je pense qu'il faut se mettre du coté du fabriquant et pas du coté de l'utilisateur qui a peur de voir perdre de sa valeur à son MBP...
L'intérêt d'apple est d'upgrader ses MB comme ses MBP au fil des ans, et non pas de leur laisser une sous-technologie au profit des MBP !
alors bien sûr le MBP restera mieux équipé que le MB pour justifier la différence de prix, ne vous inquiétez pas !


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (14 Août 2008)

En parcourant des news diverses je lisais la suivante sur LogicielMac.com à propos de la nouvelle build de Mac OS X et dedans voila que je trouve des petites infos sur les MAJ des MB alors je vous en fait part!
http://www.logicielmac.com/news5242/Mac_OS_X_1055_Build_9F13.html

Donc en résumé, pour eux (je ne connais pas leurs sources), il y aurait un Special Event en septembre ou seraient présentés les nouveaux MB et MBP... Ils seraient dotés de Penryn aux fréquences et aux bus augmentés. Enfin ils seraient dotés de nouveaux moteurs graphiques intégrés GMA X4500...

Cela apporte aussi une nouvelle rumeur à ma connaissance: un possible chipset entièrement dédié à l'encodage/décodage QuickTime, de façon à soulager le processeur.

Quid alors des Montevina? 
Ces annonces vous semblent-elles plausibles?


----------



## bernacouri (14 Août 2008)

Ils mettent combien de temps pour vendre les ordinateurs une fois un Special Event passé ?


----------



## Piixel (14 Août 2008)

Immédiatement... (Théoriquement)


----------



## bernacouri (14 Août 2008)

Bah, comment ça s'est passé pour les Special Events de l'iPhone et du MacBook Air ?


----------



## lainbebop (14 Août 2008)

c'est ça le problème, en allant en apple store le lendemain du special event, ça doit etre possible d'avoir les nouveaux produits le jour même, mais par l'apple store online, ils doivent etre surbookés et ça doit donc prendre bien plus de temps...


----------



## Archon (14 Août 2008)

c'est pour cela qu'il faut etre trés rapide


----------



## lsr (14 Août 2008)

Ouais enfin ce ne sont que des rumeurs... Pour l'instant on ne peut qu'espérer...
Ce qui serait pas mal, ce serait que le mac book à 1000&#8364; soit blanc, celui à 1200 soit noir, et que le plus cher soit en alu !
Avec quelques changements niveau matos (pour les MB et MBP), genre disque dur plus gros, trackpad multitouch pour les macbook, superdrive pour le macbook à 1000&#8364; (assez honteux ca actuellement), nouveau processeur (et encore...), etc...


----------



## Bastou29 (14 Août 2008)

lsr a dit:


> Avec quelques changements niveau matos (pour les MB et MBP), genre disque dur plus gros, trackpad multitouch pour les macbook, superdrive pour le macbook à 1000 (assez honteux ca actuellement), nouveau processeur (et encore...), etc...



Ces améliorations sont probables, surtout le superdrive comme tu le dis, ça fait tâche sur un si beau joujou  
On peut aussi espérer un clavier rétroéclairé mais pour les processeurs c'est un peu moins sûr... 
Par contre pour la coque en alu, déjà que beaucoup se plaignent de devoir acheter le MB haut de gamme pour l'avoir en noir, ajouter une nouvelle coque dans ce système me semble un peu osé  
Je pense que si les MB passent à l'alu, ce sera comme pour les iMacs, un passage intégral, même si effectivement on aurait plus le choix dans la couleur...


----------



## Nitiel (14 Août 2008)

Finlement j'ai craqué, sayer j'ai un macbook pro 15 pouce ! je le recois le 28 aout


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi voulez acheter dell et pas le mbp penryn si apple ne renouvelle pas pour la rentré !
> 
> On vous jamais dit que entre un materiel pc et mac sa na rien à avoir même si c'est les même composant.
> 
> PS : si voulez un pc ne prennez pas dell mais le sony vaio z, c'est le meuilleur pc portable avec windows !



Je sais très bien que ça n'a rien à voir même si c'est de moins en moins vrai.
Seulement, je fais mes études dans l'informatique, et j'ai pas très envie de changer de portable tous les 2 ans. Le MBP actuel, même si il est bien, est largement moins évolué (au niveau composants) que les nouveaux. J'ai une offre DELL extrêmement intéressante (centrino 2, 2,8 GHZ 1066 MHZ, 4 go de ram, batterie 9 cellules, XP Pro, webcam, bluetooth, ecran LED ...). Sony c'est aussi cher qu'Apple, donc autant prendre Mac.

Evidemment, j'ai envie de Mac Os, j'ai envie d'un MBP, mais c'est moi qui paie. Et, je veux faire le bon choix, l'offre du moment. C'est pour ça que j'attend la maj, le MBP actuel ne me convient pas (ya pas que moi), le nouveau surement 

edit : vous connaissez la date du special event de septembre? (pitié que ce soit début septembre)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Bah va chez dell 
Non on connaît pas..


----------



## lainbebop (14 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah va chez dell




vas-y continue avec tes remarques Ô combien intelligentes, au cas où tout le monde ne se serait pas aperçu de ton sens des relations humaines.


----------



## Kritzkopf (15 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> vas-y continue avec tes remarques Ô combien intelligentes, au cas où tout le monde ne se serait pas aperçu de ton sens des relations humaines.



+1


----------



## ThoTokio (15 Août 2008)

C'est horrible d'attendre...

Perso je peux m'acheter mon MacBook dans deux semaines, pile pour ma rentrée à l'université. Depuis le temps que je bave devant...
Mais si c'est pour avoir une MAJ ou une baisse deux prix deux ou trois semaines après... 

Attendre ? Ne pas attendre ? J'ai pas non plus envie d'attendre dans le vide. Surtout si c'est le coup que la MAJ augmente le prix... 

Y a combien de chance qu'une MAJ et/ou baisse de prix arrive en septembre ?


----------



## lainbebop (15 Août 2008)

plein toi, moi ça fait 2 mois que j'ai les sous et que j'attends !!!!
c'est quand même quasiment sûr cette mise à jour, ne t'en fait pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> vas-y continue avec tes remarques Ô combien intelligentes, au cas où tout le monde ne se serait pas aperçu de ton sens des relations humaines.



Vous êtes toujours en train de vous plaindre sur la configuration des mac's et de leurs prix , alors c'est pour ca que je dis "va chez dell"...


----------



## kevinh44fr (15 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Vous êtes toujours en train de vous plaindre sur la configuration des mac's et de leurs prix , alors c'est pour ca que je dis "va chez dell"...



Je vais pas dire que c'est genial si ça ne l'est pas.
Mais c'est pas pour ça que je veux aller chez Dell...
Faut arrêter de dire que Apple c'est le meilleur, ce n'est pas vrai. Mais il fait partie de l'élite, seulement là c'est pas le cas. Se plaindre on a le droit si c'est justifié. Mais tout le monde dit aussi qu'il veut attendre la maj, c'est peut-être un signe qui veut dire qu'on se plaint mais qu'on veut un MBP, et autant avoir le plus à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Enfn c'est vrais qu'a 799 chez hp on a cette config : 
 intel c2d p7350 , 3go de ram , 250go de HD ,une nvidia geforce 9600m gt 512mo (plus puissante que la mbp à..1700 :rose
Donc il est vrais qu'un mac est très cher...:hein:
En plus , avec l'arrivée des quad sur les portables...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (15 Août 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Mais tout le monde dit aussi qu'il veut attendre la maj, c'est peut-être un signe qui veut dire qu'on se plaint mais qu'on veut un MBP, et autant avoir le plus à jour.



Oui et non! C'est juste que si le lundi on achète un MB ou MBP avec 2 Go de RAM pour 1 &#8364; (somme symbolique!) et que le mardi il y a une MAJ et que désormais pour ce même 1&#8364; on a 4 Go de RAM bah on crache pas dessus!
Cet exemple est simplifié à l'extrême mais illustre bien ce que pensent certains (la plupart?) switchers. Les MB ou MBP actuels tournent déjà très bien et sont de très belles machines et l'on ne s'en plaint pas (c'est sûr quelques améliorations pour le prix pourraient être faites mais bon..). C'est juste que si on peut en avoir plus pour le même prix on est pas contre, surtout à quelques jours ou semaines près selon les cas!


----------



## Nitiel (15 Août 2008)

Et si Apple ne l'est mais pas à jour en septembre, et que les rumeurs annonce une mise à jour pour octobre vous allez attendre jusqu'a octobre et vive versa sa continu pour novembre, décembre, ...

Vous aller faire quoi ?


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Enfn c'est vrais qu'a 799 chez hp on a cette config :
> intel c2d p7350 , 3go de ram , 250go de HD ,une nvidia geforce 9600m gt 512mo (plus puissante que la mbp à..1700 :rose
> Donc il est vrais qu'un mac est très cher...:hein:
> En plus , avec l'arrivée des quad sur les portables...



Apple ne change ses prix que lorsqu'il effectue un changement dans sa gamme... il faut espérer qu'il continue à s'aligner à la concurrence lors de la futur mise à jour.

Mais il ne faut pas rêver, je doute que le macbook pro descende au-dessous des 1600 

Et puis perso, je n'acheterai pas un portable avec une 9600M GT


----------



## lainbebop (15 Août 2008)

Bah non pour l'instant c'est septembre la mise à jour, octobre c'est pour l'éventuel "macbook touch"...
acheter un MB aujourd'hui faut pas déconner pour le même prix on a 3 fois plus puissant !


----------



## Nitiel (15 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Apple ne change ses prix que lorsqu'il effectue un changement dans sa gamme... il faut espérer qu'il continue à s'aligner à la concurrence lors de la futur mise à jour.
> 
> Mais il ne faut pas rêver, je doute que le macbook pro descende au-dessous des 1600
> 
> Et puis perso, je n'acheterai pas un portable avec une 9600M GT


 
Ta quoi contre la nvidia 9600M GT ?

Le macbook pro est une machine dite "pro" donc pour les professionnels et sa m'étonnerais qu'il baisse encore le prix sinon aprés sa serait plus "grand plubic"


----------



## bernacouri (15 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah non pour l'instant c'est septembre la mise à jour, octobre c'est pour l'éventuel "macbook touch"...
> acheter un MB aujourd'hui faut pas déconner pour le même prix on a 3 fois plus puissant !



Franchement, je ne pense pas que le prix des prochains MacBook baisserai (à la limite celui des dernières versions actuelles) et de toute manière, même en changeant de chipset vidéo et en ajoutant plus de mémoire vive, tu trouveras forcément encore moins cher dans la gamme PC. Un PC du prix d'un MacBook, avec un écran aussi grand, voir 15 pouces, c'est genre 3Go de RAM et une carte graphique 8xxx, donc n'espère pas grand chose.

Les Mac, c'est cher, et ça le restera je pense. Ils jouent sur l'OS, la finition, etc.



> Ta quoi contre la nvidia 9600M GT ?



Disons que cette gamme de nVidia pour les ordinateurs portables est plus ou moins défectueuses (à ce qu'on dit très défectueuses). Un lien : http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/07/09/nvidia.g84.g86.faulty/


----------



## Nitiel (15 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Disons que cette gamme de nVidia pour les ordinateurs portables est plus ou moins défectueuses (à ce qu'on dit très défectueuses). Un lien : http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/07/09/nvidia.g84.g86.faulty/


 
C'était sur les 8600M GT avant que nvidia détecte est corige le bug  sur la 9600M GT il doit être coriger


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2008)

Les 9600m GT sont également concernées CF macbidouille.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah non pour l'instant c'est septembre la mise à jour, octobre c'est pour l'éventuel "macbook touch"...
> acheter un MB aujourd'hui faut pas déconner pour le même prix on a 3 fois plus puissant !


Je suis d'accord avc toi 
x3100 contre 9600gt pour moins cher , c'est abusé..


----------



## ThoTokio (15 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et si Apple ne l'est mais pas à jour en septembre, et que les rumeurs annonce une mise à jour pour octobre vous allez attendre jusqu'a octobre et vive versa sa continu pour novembre, décembre, ...
> 
> Vous aller faire quoi ?


C'est justement ce qui m'inquiète... J'ai pas envie d'attendre des mois, pour finalement craquer juste avant la MAJ.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
Ceci est mon premier post sur ce site, et à vrai dire je m'inscris juste pour vous répondre après avoir lu les nombreuses pages de ce topic, mais comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'attends la MàJ potentielle avec beaucoup d'impatience et tant pis si elle ne vient pas, il faudra vivre avec dans le cas où j'ai le besoin et l'envie d'un MacBook.
Donc, pour rester dans la continuiter de l'histoire, je voulais vous informer, si vous ne le l'avez pas remarqué, qu'aujourd'hui 15 août, mi-août, quand on va sur la page du site Apple des refurb's, il y a beaucoup plus de MB, MBP et MBA et cie que d'habitude, ainsi que pour les iPods et les liquidations de stock et je dis ça en connaissance de cause, car je m'y rends 5 ou 6 fois par semaine pour regarder les offres qui s'y pressent.
Donc tout cela pour vous dire que je pressens une mise à jour "sans prévenir" ce mardi voire le mardi en huit, une fois qu'ils auront fait un peu de place dans leurs -sans doutes- énormes entrepôts pour accueillir nos nouveaux petits joujoux!


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Août 2008)

Voir topic "Nvx MBP" ça sent la MAJ, mais parfois pas, faudrait attendre mais c'est dur, d'un autre côté....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> C'est justement ce qui m'inquiète... J'ai pas envie d'attendre des mois, pour finalement craquer juste avant la MAJ.



Idem pour moi concernant un MBP !!


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

MiniCath a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Ceci est mon premier post sur ce site, et à vrai dire je m'inscris juste pour vous répondre après avoir lu les nombreuses pages de ce topic, mais comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'attends la MàJ potentielle avec beaucoup d'impatience et tant pis si elle ne vient pas, il faudra vivre avec dans le cas où j'ai le besoin et l'envie d'un MacBook.
> Donc, pour rester dans la continuiter de l'histoire, je voulais vous informer, si vous ne le l'avez pas remarqué, qu'aujourd'hui 15 août, mi-août, quand on va sur la page du site Apple des refurb's, il y a beaucoup plus de MB, MBP et MBA et cie que d'habitude, ainsi que pour les iPods et les liquidations de stock et je dis ça en connaissance de cause, car je m'y rends 5 ou 6 fois par semaine pour regarder les offres qui s'y pressent.
> Donc tout cela pour vous dire que je pressens une mise à jour "sans prévenir" ce mardi voire le mardi en huit, une fois qu'ils auront fait un peu de place dans leurs -sans doutes- énormes entrepôts pour accueillir nos nouveaux petits joujoux!


Tu sais que tu dis exactement ce que je veux entendre ? 

Rah si je pouvais commander mon petit MacBook tant rêvé avant septembre...


----------



## byron22 (16 Août 2008)

" Enfin, sachez que le MacBook Pro actuel est en fin de vie, dans le sens où Apple va probablement renouveler sa gamme très prochainement. Ceux qui envisagent son achat devraient donc patienter un peu."

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/45336-macbook-pro-apple-tarifs-concurrence.htm


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Août 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Et oui... En plus, puisque certains aiment bien comparer, dans les PC de meme type que les MB il est pas fréquent de trouver de "vraies" CG...


Dans les portables d'entrée de gammes des autres constructeurs, non c'est pas évident.
Après dans des portables dans la même fourchette de tarif que le macbook, là faut pas exagérer, y'en a des cartes graphiques.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2008)

J'adore les mecs qui comparent apple a la concurence pour conclure que la on se fait tellement enfler que c'est sur ils vont changer ...

Apple est la société la plus riche du monde, vous pensez qu'ils en sont arrivés la comment ? ? ? ? ?

On prend apple pour ses avantages mais pas pour son prix (qui est outrageux je l'accorde)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'adore les mecs qui comparent apple a la concurence pour conclure que la on se fait tellement enfler que c'est sur ils vont changer ...
> 
> Apple est la société la plus riche du monde, vous pensez qu'ils en sont arrivés la comment ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> On prend apple pour ses avantages mais pas pour son prix (qui est outrageux je l'accorde)


Où vois tu que je compare Apple avec d'autres, Mr Jsaispaslire? Je répond simplement à une remarque qui dit que c'est dur de trouver un portable de même type que le MB avec une carte graphique. Arettez de comprendre que ce que vous voulez bien comprendre, c'est la 3ème fois en trois jours qu'on lit pas mes posts et qu'on me flamme ensuite.


----------



## jeremyzed (16 Août 2008)

Moi en tout cas j'en ai trop marrrrrreee d'attendre !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Moi en tout cas j'en ai trop marrrrrreee d'attendre !


Hahaha moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai envie de commander un nano parce que je trouve le modèle actuelle trop joli, et j'ai peur que la maj ne soit pas si bénéfique que ça. Bref...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Où vois tu que je compare Apple avec d'autres, Mr Jsaispaslire? Je répond simplement à une remarque qui dit que c'est dur de trouver un portable de même type que le MB avec une carte graphique. Arettez de comprendre que ce que vous voulez bien comprendre, c'est la 3ème fois en trois jours qu'on lit pas mes posts et qu'on me flamme ensuite.



Il ne te vise pas forcement toi , tu n'es pas le centre du monde  , en plus il dit "les mecs"


----------



## jeremyzed (16 Août 2008)

ba t'en trouvera toujours juste apres la maj si ca te plait pas.


----------



## lsr (16 Août 2008)

byron22 a dit:


> " Enfin, sachez que le MacBook Pro actuel est en fin de vie, dans le sens où Apple va probablement renouveler sa gamme très prochainement. Ceux qui envisagent son achat devraient donc patienter un peu."
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/45336-macbook-pro-apple-tarifs-concurrence.htm



Mouais enfin pcinpact, ils font comme tout le monde, ils lisent les rumeurs qu'ils voient sur tous les sites macs et sur les forums macs, comme ici, et ils relaient l'information...


----------



## kevinh44fr (16 Août 2008)

Si la MAJ ne vient pas en septembre :
1)-Soit il n'y a aucune annonce et je vais devoir faire un choix
2)-Soit il y'a une annonce qui dit que ça sort avant le 15 octobre et j'attend.
3)-Soit il y'a une annonce qui dit que ça sort après le 15 octobre et là, rebelote à la n°1.

En ce qui concerne la comparatif Apple/Concurrence. Qu'est ce qui vous gêne? Il ne faut pas dénigrer Apple? Il ne faut voir que les avantages?
Comparer un produit à la concurrence c'est quand même le principe de notre mode de vie et du commerce....Si on ne prenait que les avantages d'Apple, jamais ils ne changerait leur gamme tous les 6 mois et leur prix n'aurait jamais été ajusté.
Pour moi Apple a seulement 2 gros défaults : le prix et le retard au niveau des maj (même si à chaque nouvelle maj, l'entreprise prend une longueur d'avance)
Mais après je sais pourquoi je veux un Mac, et c'est pour ça que j'attend. Sinon je ne serai pas ici.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Où vois tu que je compare Apple avec d'autres, Mr Jsaispaslire? Je répond simplement à une remarque qui dit que c'est dur de trouver un portable de même type que le MB avec une carte graphique. Arettez de comprendre que ce que vous voulez bien comprendre, c'est la 3ème fois en trois jours qu'on lit pas mes posts et qu'on me flamme ensuite.



je ne parlais pas de toi :sleep:


----------



## Vivien (18 Août 2008)

J'en ai marre moi!!! 

Je suis ce forum depuis le début pour traquer la moindre rumeur

J'ai fini mes études et dois rendre le portable (un Dell Inspiron d'au moins 5Kg!!!) prété (généreusement) par mon école mi-septembre, je commence à être stressé du slip...j'aimerai trop avoir mon macbook flambant neuf début septembre pour prendre le temps de le "domestiquer"!!

Si passé mi-septembre y'a rien...pas cool...car un portable à 1000 euros OK avec MacOS X OK, mais avec 1Go de RAM et même pas de graveur DVD alors qu'à ce prix là les PC portables commencent à être équipés d'un lecteur BLU-RAY (même si je ne m'en servirais pas, du moins au début) je trouve ça un peu léger.

Sinon le macbook Air me plait beaucoup, je m'en dégotterai bien un ptit sur le refurb, mais bon, il faut rajouter le hub USB + le superdrive+ l'adaptateur éthernet et il fait même pas le café...

Aaaarrgggghhhhh

A propos du MBA, mise à jour prévu en même temps que les MB et MBP ou pas?

Bisous bisous


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> J'en ai marre moi!!!
> 
> Je suis ce forum depuis le début pour traquer la moindre rumeur
> 
> ...



Honnêtement est-ce qu'un graveur de DVD, même avec le Blu-ray est utile? Graves tu beaucoup de nos jours? J'ai un simple graveur de CD sur mon MacBook et bien il a dû servir trois fois grand maximum depuis un an.
Qu'attends-tu d'un ordinateur portable?Tu veux jouer ou avoir un outil pour tes études ?
Le MacBook est très bien, je ne comprends toujours pas ce besoin de le comparer à un PC. C'est deux mondes différents. 
Nicolas


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2008)

La mise à jour du macbook air ne devrait plus tarder non plus... Mais attention, le macbook air est plutot une bonne deuxième machine qu'une machine principale!


----------



## lsr (18 Août 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Le MacBook est très bien, je ne comprends toujours pas ce besoin de le comparer à un PC. C'est deux mondes différents.
> Nicolas



En fait je pense qu'il compare surtout le matos du macbook à celui des PCs à prix équivalent (1000 donc).
Et c'est vrai que dans le monde PC, avec 1000 on trouve systématiquement un portable avec un graveur dvd.
Après c'est sur faut voir si ca lui sera nécessaire ou pas, mais ca peut s'avérer pratique quand même...


----------



## Vivien (18 Août 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Honnêtement est-ce qu'un graveur de DVD, même avec le Blu-ray est utile? Graves tu beaucoup de nos jours? J'ai un simple graveur de CD sur mon MacBook et bien il a dû servir trois fois grand maximum depuis un an.
> Qu'attends-tu d'un ordinateur portable?Tu veux jouer ou avoir un outil pour tes études ?
> Le MacBook est très bien, je ne comprends toujours pas ce besoin de le comparer à un PC. C'est deux mondes différents.
> Nicolas



Peut-être n'avons nous pas les mêmes besoins? Je ne grave pas beaucoup mais je grave des données, des flims, des sauvegardes,... au moins une fois par mois. Et le graveur DVD est quand même un basique et ne coute plus rien désormais...

Car tout de même rajouté 200 euros pour l'avoir ce ptit graveur ça fait chéro (oui bon, y'a quelques Go en plus au DD et qques dixièmes de Hz en plus au proc, mais c'est peanuts...). De plus, le SuperDrive du MBA (à 99) me conviendrait, cependant il est bridé et ne peut aller que sur le MBA, cette astuce et comment elle est faite (différence d'ampérage à la sortie d'un MB inférieur au MBA, le Superdrive externe ne fonctionnant que sur ce l'ampérage du MBA) est trés maline...

Sinon, je ne me sers pas d'un portable pour jouer (pour moi ce n'est plus fait pour ça), mais internet, suite bureautique, base de données, stocker mes fichiers numériques et regarder des flims dans le train ou l'avion...

Et ce n'est pas un besoin de comparer, c'est juste que la comparaison est le leitmotiv de tout consommateur, non? Quand tu achétes une voiture, tu ne compares pas? Moi oui. Et pour ta boite de raviolis, moi je compare (mais pas s'il y a des buitonis!)

Autre petite question...

Lors de révisions, maj... les délais d'expédition (préparation de la commande) sont-ils rallongés où restent-ils de 24h (oui, je sais, je suis au taquet...


Bisous bisous


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Peut-être n'avons nous pas les mêmes besoins? Je ne grave pas beaucoup mais je grave des données, des flims, des sauvegardes,... au moins une fois par mois. Et le graveur DVD est quand même un basique et ne coute plus rien désormais...
> 
> Car tout de même rajouté 200 euros pour l'avoir ce ptit graveur ça fait chéro (oui bon, y'a quelques Go en plus au DD et qques dixièmes de Hz en plus au proc, mais c'est peanuts...). De plus, le SuperDrive du MBA (à 99&#8364 me conviendrait, cependant il est bridé et ne peut aller que sur le MBA, cette astuce et comment elle est faite (différence d'ampérage à la sortie d'un MB inférieur au MBA, le Superdrive externe ne fonctionnant que sur ce l'ampérage du MBA) est trés maline...
> 
> ...


Ok, donc une utilisation multimédia. Mais, je joue l'avocat du diable, il ne serait pas plus judicieux, à ce compte là ,de songer à un disque dur externe portable?
Nicolas


----------



## Vivien (18 Août 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Ok, donc une utilisation multimédia. Mais, je joue l'avocat du diable, il ne serait pas plus judicieux, à ce compte là ,de songer à un disque dur externe portable?
> Nicolas



Grrr...

Oui c'est vrai, mais je préfére avoir un graveur dvd dans mon joujou plutôt que de changer tous (2 en fait) mes lecteurs dvd-divx pour qu'ils soient équipés d'un port USB pour regarder mes flims, de plus, je n'accorde que peu de confiance aux disques durs, avec moi ils ne tiennent jamais bien longtemps...(malédiction? )

Hé pis zut, je fais mon coming out: je suis habitué au PC avec un graveur DVD (bouuuuuhh) et qui a déjà eu plus ne veut pas moins (proverbe de moi)

Alors bon, elle vient cette mise à jour oui ou m...., car si demain y'a aucune annonce ou autre demain je péte un cable et j'agresse toute personne que je croiserai!!!! (je deviens dingue...)


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2008)

Que c'est dur d'attendre, n'est-ce pas??? 

Moi vu que je change pas, tout baigne!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Grrr...
> 
> Oui c'est vrai, mais je préfére avoir un graveur dvd dans mon joujou plutôt que de changer tous (2 en fait) mes lecteurs dvd-divx pour qu'ils soient équipés d'un port USB pour regarder mes flims, de plus, je n'accorde que peu de confiance aux disques durs, avec moi ils ne tiennent jamais bien longtemps...(malédiction? )
> 
> ...


Ahhh t'inquiète pas! Tu n'es pas le seul à devenir complètement dingue à force d'attendre.
Et je partage totalement ton opinion sur le graveur et les disques durs externes. Et puis c'est tellement plus simple d'avoir tout dans la même machine que de se trimbaler avec plein de composants dans son sac...
Mais je suis confiante pour une MàJ pour bientôt donc on verra bien Mercredi ce qu'il y a dans la boutique en ligne d'Apple!
Ahh oui écran avec LED et clavier rétro-éclairé, et une petite descente de prix de 100 (ou plus!) ce serait déjà pas loin du nirvana!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Que c'est dur d'attendre, n'est-ce pas???
> 
> Moi vu que je change pas, tout baigne!


J'ai une envie de meurtre... :rateau:


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Grrr...
> 
> Oui c'est vrai, mais je préfére avoir un graveur dvd dans mon joujou plutôt que de changer tous (2 en fait) mes lecteurs dvd-divx pour qu'ils soient équipés d'un port USB pour regarder mes flims, de plus, je n'accorde que peu de confiance aux disques durs, avec moi ils ne tiennent jamais bien longtemps...(malédiction? )
> 
> ...



C'est un point de vue qui se défend, bien que je doute de la durée de vie des DVDs gravés (j'en ai quelques uns qui ont mal passé les années).
Une autre question mérite d'être soulever, est-ce que plus de puissance dans un nouveau MacBook apportera quelque chose de plus?
Le mien qui va sur son premier anniversaire a de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## Vivien (18 Août 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> C'est un point de vue qui se défend, bien que je doute de la durée de vie des DVDs gravés (j'en ai quelques uns qui ont mal passé les années).
> Une autre question mérite d'être soulever, est-ce que plus de puissance dans un nouveau MacBook apportera quelque chose de plus?
> Le mien qui va sur son premier anniversaire a de beaux jours devant lui.



Pour moi, les MB ne sont pas à la ramasse (hormis ce petit graveur DVD) et sont corrects.

Cependant, pour moi, un mac doit-être, lors de son achat, plus que correct dans ses perf mais aussi côté innovation pour avoir cette longueur d'avance

(XAO85, on sait où t'habites, on te retrouvera... :casse


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Pour moi, les MB ne sont pas à la ramasse (hormis ce petit graveur DVD) et sont corrects.
> 
> Cependant, pour moi, un mac doit-être, lors de son achat, plus que correct dans ses perf mais aussi côté innovation pour avoir cette longueur d'avance
> 
> (XAO85, on sait où t'habites, on te retrouvera... :casse


Pour l'innovation je suis d'accord, mais la plus grosse innovation n'est-elle pas dans l'OS?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Pas forcement , linux est franchement bien aussi 
Non je rigole


----------



## Vivien (18 Août 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Pour l'innovation je suis d'accord, mais la plus grosse innovation n'est-elle pas dans l'OS?



Exactly! L'OS c'est tout de même la base, et c'est pour cela que je souhaite switcher et prêt à dégainer la carte bleue (Mastercard pour moi, la Visa Premier c'est quand je serai grand) , cependant (peut-être biens des réflexes Windowsiens...) la bête doit-être bien attelée: le fond mais également la forme.


----------



## jeremyzed (18 Août 2008)

y'a pas que l'os qui compte ! Reduire le MB à ca est un  peu bête, sinon on irait tous sur iMac ! J'ai besoin d'un transportable, donc j'attends de mon portable des performances digne d'un transportable. Poids, batterie, DD etc, et là ce n'est pas l'os qui joue. Meme si on va sur mac pour l'os, on ne peut pas que se contenter de ca, faut pas nous prendre pour des vaches a lait...


----------



## abcb73 (18 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> y'a pas que l'os qui compte ! Reduire le MB à ca est un  peu bête, sinon on irait tous sur iMac ! J'ai besoin d'un transportable, donc j'attends de mon portable des performances digne d'un transportable. Poids, batterie, DD etc, et là ce n'est pas l'os qui joue. Meme si on va sur mac pour l'os, on ne peut pas que se contenter de ca, faut pas nous prendre pour des vaches a lait...



entièrement d'accord l'OS est le plus important mais ce qu'il y a autour compte aussi, notamment pour un portable. d'ailleurs si le macbook avait la bonne idée de faire un petit régime se  ne serait pas du luxe presque 2,3 kg alors que les nouveaux Sony avec le nouveau proc P8400 et le X4500HD, un ecran LED, une connectique complète, un clavier type macbook ne pèse que 1,9kg batterie comprise pour une autonomie annoncé de 5h. à 1200, si on enlève l'OS y a pas photo... mais voila ce petit bijoux tourne sous windaube 3.11... euh non pardon, que dis je sous Vista, oui c'est ça Vista !!!


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

A la rentrée: possible...mais:

Le MacBook Pro devrait être traité avant, puisque moins récemment "mis-à-jour".
Mais en revanche, un MacBook est bien plus accessible pour un étudiant lambda...

On verra: wait&See.


----------



## Amalcrex (18 Août 2008)

Je suis toujours aussi mort de rire quand je passe sur ce fil 
Ça fait 5 mois que j'en profite moi... Vous vous faites du mal depuis bien plus longtemps que ça


----------



## Le_iPodeur (18 Août 2008)

Pas forcément, pour le moment je n'ai pas besoin de portable. Et puis même si à la rentrée je dois attendre un mois, ça me permettra d'aller à Ikéa chercher de quoi meubler mon appartement d'étudiant. Au moins j'arriverais à sortir, ce qui n'est pas certain si le nouveau MBP sort


----------



## samb (19 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Peut-être n'avons nous pas les mêmes besoins? Je ne grave pas beaucoup mais je grave des données, des flims, des sauvegardes,... au moins une fois par mois. Et le graveur DVD est quand même un basique et ne coute plus rien désormais...
> 
> Car tout de même rajouté 200 euros pour l'avoir ce ptit graveur ça fait chéro (oui bon, y'a quelques Go en plus au DD et qques dixièmes de Hz en plus au proc, mais c'est peanuts...). De plus, le SuperDrive du MBA (à 99) me conviendrait, cependant il est bridé et ne peut aller que sur le MBA, cette astuce et comment elle est faite (différence d'ampérage à la sortie d'un MB inférieur au MBA, le Superdrive externe ne fonctionnant que sur ce l'ampérage du MBA) est trés maline...
> 
> ...



Moi quand j'ai acheté mon iBookG4 (dont le DD est en train de me lâcher, donc bonjour le méga-stress en attendant l'annonce !), la seule chose que j'ai regrettée, c'est de n'avoir pas pu prendre le superdrive (trop de différence de prix, trop peu de différences de perfs autres, à l'époque).

En gros le combo n'est qu'un lecteur, point. Le superdrive permet les sauvegardes, les films, etc. Et bien sûr intégré, pas à côté (je suis pour le "portable" vraiment portable  ).

Par contre je dirais que la différence de prix (scandaleuse dans la conversion habituelle 1$ = 1 , bonjour les marges à l'import, merci pour nous...  ), ne me fait pas hésiter du tout !!! :
Pour 200 euros de plus (au lieu de 200 dollars, vraiment ça m'énerve), on a :
Superdrive au lieu de combo
30% de DD en plus
100% de mémoire en plus ! (c'est loin d'être négligeable...)
2,4 au lieu de 2,1 GHz, c'est pas peanuts 
Y'a pas photo : shop (oui bon je sais...)

Les doutes que j'ai sont sur la coque (les avis semblent mitigés), et sur l'écran (idem).

Sam.


----------



## Vivien (19 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> A la rentrée: possible...mais:
> 
> Le MacBook Pro devrait être traité avant, puisque moins récemment "mis-à-jour".
> Mais en revanche, un MacBook est bien plus accessible pour un étudiant lambda...
> ...



La màj des MB et MBP a toujours été séparée???? (Dites moi non siouplé )


----------



## greggorynque (19 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> La màj des MB et MBP a toujours été séparée???? (Dites moi non siouplé )



si

non mais sincerement les mecs vous croyez vraiment au père noel ? que apple va refondre toute sa gamme subitement alors que la dernière keynote etais pitoyablement vide ? S'ils avaient eu de nouveaux modèles sous le coude pensez bien qu'ils ne se seraient pas privés de nous les montrer...

Moi je parie sur 0 refonte majeure avant noel tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Fais attention , j'ai dis la même même chose  je me suis fais (presque) insulté 
Moi , je dis : septembre octobre car il y a les ipod...


----------



## lainbebop (19 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Fais attention , j'ai dis la même même chose  je me suis fais (presque) insulté
> Moi , je dis : septembre octobre car il y a les ipod...



Non toi tu ne dis pas la même chose tu insultes les gens, c'est normal qu'ils soient désagréables avec toi.



Pour ce qui est de la refonte, moi j'en demande pas autant, juste que la gamme se mette au moins à niveau des pc, pcq les pc ont pris une longueur d'avance ces derniers temps !


----------



## greggorynque (19 Août 2008)

Mais la gamme est à niveau, c'est les prix qui ne le sont pas, et on parle d'apple que je sache, tu paye l'OS et le design, alors tu peux esperer une légère baisse mais surment pas un étalonage sur les PC...

On à appris que apple étais la société la plus riche du monde depuis quelques jours, tu crois qu'ils ont fait comment gros malin ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

En faisant de bénéfices , et comment faire des bénéfices ?
Mettre des composants moins puissants


----------



## Vivien (19 Août 2008)

Mise à jour ou pas mise à jour, en fait je m'en fiche pas mal.
Je veux juste savoir s'il va y en avoir une dans moins d'un mois pour savoir si j'achéte maintenant ou pas...la patience n'est pas une de mes grandes qualités...


----------



## lainbebop (19 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais la gamme est à niveau, c'est les prix qui ne le sont pas, et on parle d'apple que je sache, tu paye l'OS et le design, alors tu peux esperer une légère baisse mais surment pas un étalonage sur les PC...
> 
> On à appris que apple étais la société la plus riche du monde depuis quelques jours, tu crois qu'ils ont fait comment gros malin ???




oui bien sur la gamme est à niveau, avec juste un lecteur de DVD sur le MB à 999...
et ce n'est qu'un exemple...
la gamme est loin d'être à niveau, on ne parle plus de prix plus élevés chez apple mais de réel retard vu ce qui est sorti chez les pc ces dernières semaines...
après je ne me fais pas d'illusions, apple restera toujours plus cher à hardware équivalent, mais là on est passé de "plus cher" à "hors de prix" pour le matos qu'ils proposent...


----------



## bernacouri (19 Août 2008)

Et en quoi la gamme MacBook n'est-elle pas à jour ? 
Le MacBook Pro dispose d'une carte vidéo 8600M GT ce qui est totalement à jour avec les pc portables (même si elle pue comme carte vidéo), il a un Core 2 Duo aussi.
Quant au MacBook, si on prend les deux derniers modèles, même chose, ils sont à jour (pas la peine de demander une carte vidéo dessus, c'est fait pour les étudiants).

Y a que le prix qui est trop élevé, et à mon avis il ne baissera pas.

Et encore une fois, la rentrée, chez Apple ils s'en contre-fichent je pense bien. D'ailleurs, finalement c'est pas du tout dans leur intérêt de sortir les nouveaux modèles à la rentrée scolaire. Ils vont obligatoirement vendre des ordinateurs à cette période. Au même prix, autant écouler tout leur stock d'ordinateur histoire d'avoir tout vendu, ou presque, avant de sortir de nouveaux portables que beaucoup de consommateurs achèteront de toute manière.

Donc moi j'attends jusqu'à septembre, et pas plus tard. 

D'ailleurs vous avez vu qu'il y a un évènement le 5 septembre pour les iPods ? Peut-être bien qu'on aura nos nouveaux MacBook aussi !


----------



## lainbebop (19 Août 2008)

Bah après chacun pense ce qu'il veut par rapport à son budget...
pour ma part je trouve ça de l'arnaque, et je n'achèterai pas les MB ni les MBP actuels à ce prix  là...
Ca sera mise à jour, ou pc si ça tarde trop... Bien que je prefererais qd même un mac..


----------



## Vivien (19 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> D'ailleurs vous avez vu qu'il y a un évènement le 5 septembre pour les iPods ? Peut-être bien qu'on aura nos nouveaux MacBook aussi !



Tu ne confonds pas avec un special event l'an dernier?


----------



## Vivien (19 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah après chacun pense ce qu'il veut par rapport à son budget...
> pour ma part je trouve ça de l'arnaque, et je n'achèterai pas les MB ni les MBP actuels à ce prix  là...
> Ca sera mise à jour, ou pc si ça tarde trop... Bien que je prefererais qd même un mac..



+1  je pense comme toi


----------



## byron22 (19 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah après chacun pense ce qu'il veut par rapport à son budget...
> pour ma part je trouve ça de l'arnaque, et je n'achèterai pas les MB ni les MBP actuels à ce prix là...
> Ca sera mise à jour, ou pc si ça tarde trop... Bien que je prefererais qd même un mac..


 

Pareil pour moi, en plus il y'a de très bon PC portable en ce moment moins cher qu'un MBP, même si il ne faut pas comparer.


----------



## OuiOui (19 Août 2008)

@Bernacouri, où as tu vus qu'il y a un "event" le 5 septembre pour les iPods ?  
Ps : Apple ne se fiche pas de la rentrée comme tu l'affirme, Apple à toujours prit soin de renouveler sa gamme d'ordinateurs portables entré de gamme (macbook, ibook en son temps) en même temps que la rentrée scolaire pour doper ses ventes  
Pour écouler les stocks Apple utilise des autres méthodes : (cf offre ordi+iPod offert) qui se renouvelle tout les ans avant les changements de gamme...  ou encore le refurb store remplit à ras bord...


----------



## greggorynque (19 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bah après chacun pense ce qu'il veut par rapport à son budget...
> pour ma part je trouve ça de l'arnaque, et je n'achèterai pas les MB ni les MBP actuels à ce prix  là...
> Ca sera mise à jour, ou pc si ça tarde trop... Bien que je prefererais qd même un mac..



héhé on sent la frustration du mec qui a peur d'acheter avant une MAJ 

Ecoute va t'acheter un PC si tu veux, car je doute que steve Jobs ne cède à ton chantage au prix 

Tu à un ton vraiment acerbe qui ne me donne même pas encie de t'expliquer pourquoi tu te fourvoie. Reste donc dans ton ignorance (des qualités de la gamme actuelle)...


----------



## maruku (19 Août 2008)

En quoi la gamme n'est pas à jour ?
Vous m'en voudrez pas si je compare le dernier Sony 13' avec le MB :
http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProduc..._cons&pageType=Overview&category=VN+SR+Series (bon 1300&#8364; ca reste dans la gamme de prix des macbooks milieu et haut de gamme +-100&#8364
Les points importants c'est : le centrino 2, 250Go HD, écran LED, Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500MHD, 4 heures d'autonomie (données constructeur). On notera aussi l'effort fait sur la conception du clavier et la coque alu (dont sony fut le précurseur en 2002  ).
Alors oui l'OS, iLife... Mais bon on croyait que Apple était à la pointe et la rentrée s'est profilée maintenant et il ont un retard croissant sur leur principaux rivaux (hp, sony, dell entre autre). La rentrée micro c'est maintenant et c'est déjà en partie loupé pour les nouveaux modèles d'Apple 
Je suis pas fervent défenseur de Sony ni de Vista, j'aimerai bien faire l'acquisition d'un MB et je trouve dommage qu'Apple n'a pas la réactivité de ses principaux conccurents PC et prend un peu au piège ses clients et surtout les nouveaux adeptes qui, comme moi, ne savent que faire.


----------



## lainbebop (19 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> héhé on sent la frustration du mec qui a peur d'acheter avant une MAJ
> 
> Ecoute va t'acheter un PC si tu veux, car je doute que steve Jobs ne cède à ton chantage au prix
> 
> Tu à un ton vraiment acerbe qui ne me donne même pas encie de t'expliquer pourquoi tu te fourvoie. Reste donc dans ton ignorance (des qualités de la gamme actuelle)...




heu... lol
mais bien sûr, c'est d'ailleur pour ça que je ne suis pas le seul à penser de cette façon.
Je ne sais pas qui tu es pour te permettre de me juger, facile derrière un ecran hein 
Comme je l'ai dit, libre à chacun de penser ce qu'il veut, moi j'ai mon avis.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Et en quoi la gamme MacBook n'est-elle pas à jour ?
> Le MacBook Pro dispose d'une carte vidéo 8600M GT ce qui est totalement à jour avec les pc portables (même si elle pue comme carte vidéo), il a un Core 2 Duo aussi.
> 
> Y a que le prix qui est trop élevé, et à mon avis il ne baissera pas.
> ...



Ah bah tient, c'est très suprenant ce que tu nous dis là: tu travailles chez Apple pour affirmer qu'Apple s'en balance de la rentrée?
Parce que c'est totalement faux, c'est un énorme rendez-vous, avec des gains assurés.
C'est pour ça que les nouvelles pub "Get a Mac" évoquent en particulier cette rentrée.

Ensuite, dire que 999&#8364; est trop élevé, chacun se fera son opinion, mais c'est un excellent prix, faut arrêter. Comme déjà dit; tu payes l'OS, la R&D, le Design et la marque.
Maintenant, rien n'empêche de prendre Vista avec un PC à 499&#8364;, mais assez désiquilibré.

Pour finir: la 8600M GT est très bienpour la vidéo (vécu), et "comme il faut" pour les jeux vidéos.

Et Apple c'est pas HP ou Acer, ils sortent pas cinquantes modèles toutes les deux semaines! 
Pour le proco: un Core 2Duo, bah vu le temps qu'il y en a de ces processeurs là...

Maraku: comparer ne sert à rien, MacBook est unique, c'est tout, on peut pas comparer, tout ça c'est très technique, et chez les constructeurs PC rien n'est optimisé, chez Apple si: RAM, HDD, Proco, tout: c'est un ensemble à voir, pas faire de vis à vis proco-proco, HDD-HDD etc...

lainbebop: ne mets pas tout le monde dans le même sac...tu trouves les MàJ longues, greggorynque a raison tu sais.


----------



## bernacouri (19 Août 2008)

> Ah bah tient, c'est très suprenant ce que tu nous dis là: tu travailles chez Apple pour affirmer qu'Apple s'en balance de la rentrée?
> Parce que c'est totalement faux, c'est un énorme rendez-vous, avec des gains assurés.
> C'est pour ça que les nouvelles pub "Get a Mac" évoquent en particulier cette rentrée.


Je dis qu'ils vendront forcément des ordinateurs, mise à jour des MacBook ou pas. Et ça, pas besoin d'être un génie pour le savoir.

Et comme vous, j'espère qu'il y aura de nouveaux modèles pour la rentrée.

Sinon bah pour l'évènement du 5 septembre c'est ce que j'avais cru lire quelque part, mais ptetre que c'était l'an dernier. :'(


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

En tout cas, la pire des bêtises qu'ils puissent faire, c'est mettre à jour peu de temps après le rentrée...
Là ça va jaser, c'est clair. Maintenant, il y aura bien un moment où...et ça ne plaire pas à certaines personnes, mais bon.



> Et comme vous j'espère qu'il y aura de nouveaux modèles à la rentrée



En tout cas chez Google...





Merci SnapShots!


----------



## Nitiel (19 Août 2008)

maruku a dit:


> En quoi la gamme n'est pas à jour ?
> Vous m'en voudrez pas si je compare le dernier Sony 13' avec le MB :
> http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProduc..._cons&pageType=Overview&category=VN+SR+Series (bon 1300&#8364; ca reste dans la gamme de prix des macbooks milieu et haut de gamme +-100&#8364
> Les points importants c'est : le centrino 2, 250Go HD, écran LED, Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500MHD, 4 heures d'autonomie (données constructeur). On notera aussi l'effort fait sur la conception du clavier et la coque alu (dont sony fut le précurseur en 2002  ).
> ...


 
Les sony vaio sr on des coques en magnesium 

Sinon le modèle haut de gamme de la gamme vaio sr et le VGN-SR19VN avec une carte graphique dédier http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProduc..._cons&pageType=Overview&category=VN+SR+Series


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> En tout cas, la pire des bêtises qu'ils puissent faire, c'est mettre à jour peu de temps après le rentrée...
> Là ça va jaser, c'est clair. Maintenant, il y aura bien un moment où...et ça ne plaire pas à certaines personnes, mais bon.
> 
> 
> ...



C'est des MBP qu'ils ont là?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

Non, des magnifiques Dell Vert! 

Oui, ils sont sur des MacBook Pro, comme l'ensemble de leurs serveurs: composés uniquement de Mac.
C'est très simple, leurs étagères sont entièrement façadées de Mac Pro.

Google est un croqueur de Mac!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Voilà voilà une image qui va peut être faire des heureux!
Bon je sais que tout vendeurs finit ses promos un certain jour.
Mais là, fin de la promo le 15 septembre (sachant que c'est un lundi et que les MàJ se font le mardi), ce qui veut peut être dire que ce sera notre jour!
Enfin, voilà, j'espère que ce sera vraiment vrai! =D


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Août 2008)

Possible 

En tout cas je vois mal le nouveau mb sortir avant la fin de la promo !


----------



## Macuserman (20 Août 2008)

MiniCath a dit:


> Mais là, fin de la promo le 15 septembre (sachant que c'est un lundi et que les MàJ se font le mardi), ce qui veut peut être dire que ce sera notre jour!
> Enfin, voilà, j'espère que ce sera vraiment vrai! =D



Attention!

Premièrement: les mises à jour ne se font pas obligatoirement un mardi...Lundi, ils peuvent l'arrêter car on sort d'un W-E par exemple. 

Deuxio: l'image provient, à en croire la langue et le lien, du Store US. Si Apple met à jour ses MacBook, c'est pas que pour le marché US! 
Donc à moins que l'offre soit présente sur le Store FR et autres, ce qu'apparemment n'est pas le cas, c'est une offre pour la rentrée, ni plus ni moins.
Désolé, fallait pas s'enflammer...:rateau:


----------



## byron22 (20 Août 2008)

Un vendeur FNAC m'a dit qu'il semblerait qu'Apple s'oriente vers un MAC PRO ayant le BLUE RAY pour la prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## lainbebop (20 Août 2008)

en parlant de ça, c'est pas normal que l'offre de rentrée ne soit pas encore sortie en france ??? Il n'y en aurait pas cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Attention!
> 
> Premièrement: les mises à jour ne se font pas obligatoirement un mardi...Lundi, ils peuvent l'arrêter car on sort d'un W-E par exemple.
> 
> ...



Euh, beh je comprend pas trop ce que tu veux dire (si c'est que ça va être mis à jour uniquement Amérique du Nord ou alors Monde), mais en voyant cette image moi j'ai compris que tout aller être mis à jour le 16 septembre dans tout les pays...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

byron22 a dit:


> Un vendeur FNAC m'a dit qu'il semblerait qu'Apple s'oriente vers un MAC PRO ayant le BLUE RAY pour la prochaine mise à jour.


C'est pas pour être méchante avec les vendeurs Fnac, mais leur seul boulot c'est de vendre, et ils sont souvent pas très renseignés sur les sujets donc même si au final ça s'avère vrai ce qu'ils ont racontés, ça doit être dans 3% des cas...


----------



## Vivien (20 Août 2008)

Il y a 2 ans (voire peut-être aussi l'an dernier), l'offre de rentrée (pour un Mac, un iPod "Gratuit") s'est passée en plein milieu du renouvellement des iPods Nano. 

C'est à dire que début septembre, en achetant un Mac on avait un iPod X Génération et vers les 2 derniéres semaines on avait un iPod X+1 Génération (je m'en souviens bien, j'ai un pote qui était trop deg , comme quoi d'attendre...)

Sinon, il est vrai que cette offre de rentrée n'est toujours pas là? Est-ce normal? Y'en aura t'il une ou est-ce pour plus tard?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (20 Août 2008)

Pour poursuivre sur la MAJ des MB, voici ce qui vient de paraitre sur MacPlus:

"La rentrée approche et avec elle, le cortège des rumeurs qui reprends vie ! Cest quon commençait un peu à sennuyer... _MacDailyNews_ nous susurre donc aujourdhui à loreille qu*Apple tiendra un « special event » fin septembre*, une conférence spécialement centrée sur liPod et iTunes."

extrait de: http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19336-itunes-unlimited-pour-octobre-

Apple en profitera t-elle pour annoncer une MAJ des laptops à cette occasion?


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2008)

Généralement, le Spécial Event "Surprise" sort toujours en Septembre et ne concerne que iPod+iTunes...


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Août 2008)

Moi ca me soule de garde mon pc portable pour la rentrée... Mais bon s'il le faut je prefere le garder et attendre encore un ptit peu la revison. Mais bon, la derniere MAJ date de fevrier !!! En septembre ca fera 8 mois... ca commence a faire ancien... les maj c'est tout le 6 mois... je pense pas que apple va presenter un MB apres septembre.


----------



## Vivien (20 Août 2008)

Attendez!

Depuis 3 semaines le refurb ne cesse d'être alimenté quotidiennement et Apple a diminué ses commandes de MB. C'est pas le signe d'une MAJ récente (récente = dans moins d'un mois) ?


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Août 2008)

Je sais pas je commence a desesperer lol


----------



## greggorynque (20 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Attendez!
> 
> Depuis 3 semaines le refurb ne cesse d'être alimenté quotidiennement et Apple a diminué ses commandes de MB. C'est pas le signe d'une MAJ récente (récente = dans moins d'un mois) ?



J'ai beau être pessimiste pour un MAJ majeure il est possible qu'une mineure ait lieu... (le refurb pleins depuis 2 semaines confirme serieusement)
Mais en même temps quoi changer a part le combo su les MB ? (vu qu'ils ne mettront jamais de nouvelle CG)
augmenter la RAM ? le proc ? le DD ?
sincerement je suis sceptique, je commencerais presque même à y croire à votre histroire


----------



## lainbebop (20 Août 2008)

bah si on parlait de mettre un x4500 au lieu du x3100 dans le MB
donc en gros améliorer le chipset graphique, peut etre du led (les pc dans cette gamme de prix sont de plus en plus a avoir du led)
et il y avait une rumeur sur une coque alu aussi...


----------



## greggorynque (20 Août 2008)

du led et du X4500 ca change quoi pour l'utilisateur ... 10 min de batterie, un écran plus brillant, et ... ... c'est méga mineur s'il n'y a que ca....


----------



## Vivien (20 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai beau être pessimiste pour un MAJ majeure il est possible qu'une mineure ait lieu... (le refurb pleins depuis 2 semaines confirme serieusement)
> Mais en même temps quoi changer a part le combo su les MB ? (vu qu'ils ne mettront jamais de nouvelle CG)
> augmenter la RAM ? le proc ? le DD ?
> sincerement je suis sceptique, je commencerais presque même à y croire à votre histroire



Je pense comme toi, une MAJ mineure . Plus de RAM, le SuperDrive minimum pour tous, un proc plus cadencé...et point de vue Design que dalle et rendez-vous en 2009 pour l'Apple Expo.

De plus j'ai lu une news disant que Apple va passer le MB en dessous des 1000$ (actuellement 1099$). En sera t'il pour la prochaine MAJ? De plus, si cela est vrai, y'aura t'il répercution sur les prix européens....mystére et boule de gum!


----------



## Archon (20 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> du led et du X4500 ca change quoi pour l'utilisateur ... 10 min de batterie, un écran plus brillant, et ... ... c'est méga mineur s'il n'y a que ca....


 oui c'est peut etre mega mineur mais pour moi sa me suffit je veu juste un ecran LED et le nouveau Chipste graphique .....
je demande pas la lune (juste une date)


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Je pense comme toi, une MAJ mineure . Plus de RAM, le SuperDrive minimum pour tous, un proc plus cadencé...et point de vue Design que dalle et rendez-vous en 2009 pour l'Apple Expo.
> 
> De plus j'ai lu une news disant que Apple va passer le MB en dessous des 1000$ (actuellement 1099$). En sera t'il pour la prochaine MAJ? De plus, si cela est vrai, y'aura t'il répercution sur les prix européens....mystére et boule de gum!



Apple ne sera plus à l'Apple Expo ...


----------



## lainbebop (20 Août 2008)

Archon a dit:


> oui c'est peut etre mega mineur mais pour moi sa me suffit je veu juste un ecran LED et le nouveau Chipste graphique .....
> je demande pas la lune (juste une date)




idem, ca me suffit largement 
surtout si apple rééquilibre les prix en fonction du taux $/...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> idem, ca me suffit largement
> surtout si apple rééquilibre les prix en fonction du taux $/...


Au niveau du prix, même si j'aimerais bien qu'ils baissent un peu voire un peu plus qu'un peu les prix des laptops, je vais paraître un peu pessimiste mais justement le fait que les Mac soient moins cher en Amérique du Nord (parce qu'en fait, qd on regarde bien, au Canada, c'est légèrement moins cher qu'aux USA) est largement bénéfique au commerce dans cette zone de façon générale, et puis comme c'est des amériquains avec leur raisonnement d'amériquains et de marketing, ça va être compliqué...


----------



## lainbebop (21 Août 2008)

non non je t'assure, dans une news du site, steev jobs affirmait vouloir corriger "ce bug" !
j'espere qu'il a dit vrai !!


----------



## Djeby (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour bonjour! Me voilà tout fraichement inscrit 

Il est vrai que le Refurb est vraiment plein, mais de toutes gammes...

Oui oui, moi aussi j'attend le renouvellement, j'hésite entre Dell Studio 15 ou MacBook...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Je remarque surtout qu'il y a pleins de macbook pro et moins de macbook


----------



## byron22 (21 Août 2008)

ça vaut vraiment le copu de prendre un "refurb", il n'y a pas de risques?


----------



## lainbebop (21 Août 2008)

non ça vaut le coup, et si le l'ordi te plait pas à la réception, tu le renvoies sans avoir à te justifier


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (21 Août 2008)

Apple peut elle faire un Special Event à Paris? Est-ce possible?

source:http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38806/un_evenement_apple_le_1er_septembre_a_paris/

"Mrcacou, fidèle lecteur, nous signale qu'Apple a réservé 10 chambres d'hôtels grand luxe, sur les Champs Élysées, pour cette date. C'est, a priori, un peu tôt pour l'AppleStore parisien. Alors ? ITunes Unlimited ? Ou rien ?"

Que pourrait signifier une telle rumeur si elle était avérée?


----------



## lainbebop (21 Août 2008)

bah ca serait pour les ipod et itunes je pense, pas pour les MB non ?


----------



## Elren (21 Août 2008)

A mon avis, ça veut pas dire grand chose que Apple est réservé 10 chambres d'hotel.
Ca peut très bien être un cadeau d'entreprise ou des choses dans ce genre.

Surtout que 10 chambres d'hotel c'est pas énorme, y'a  plus de 10 personnes importantes vennant lors de Special Event no ?


----------



## Vivien (21 Août 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Apple peut elle faire un Special Event à Paris? Est-ce possible?
> 
> source:http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38806/un_evenement_apple_le_1er_septembre_a_paris/
> 
> ...




Mwé mwé...:mouais:

ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait un SE à Paris et 10 personnes, ça fait pas des masses...


----------



## bernacouri (21 Août 2008)

Peut-être qu'ils sont en difficultés financières et qu'ils vont se mettre à dix par chambres.


----------



## Vivien (21 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Peut-être qu'ils sont en difficultés financières et qu'ils vont se mettre à dix par chambres.



Lol

Aprés le MacBook Air, le portable le plus fin du monde qui tient dans une enveloppe A4: l'équipe d'Apple la plus fine au monde tenant dans 10 chambres d'hôtel...


----------



## Djeby (21 Août 2008)

J'hésite à craquer et à prendre un MBA sur le refurb


----------



## Tchak (21 Août 2008)

Vas y craques  Ben voilà tu as le feu vert, de toutes façons on ne sais pas quand vont sortir les nouveaux, ça se trouve ce sera fin septembre, tu ne vas pas attendre un mois tout de même ;-) En plus les modifs seront peut-être très mineures avec les modèles actuels.


----------



## lainbebop (21 Août 2008)

ca fait bien 2 mois que j'attends moi !!! je suis plus à 1 près


----------



## Jarod03 (21 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ca fait bien 2 mois que j'attends moi !!! je suis plus à 1 près


 
tout pareil


----------



## jeremyzed (21 Août 2008)

je prefere pas compter


----------



## Archon (21 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> je prefere pas compter


lol pareil si je compte sa va me faire peur 
AAARHHHHHHH  trop tard


----------



## Vivien (21 Août 2008)

Moi ça fait 1 mois, 1 semaine, 3 jours, 9 heures et 47 minutes...

Jsuis prêt aussi à craquer pour un MBA du refurb, mais mettre 1500 (car Superdrive) dans un portable dont tu ne peux pas faire évoluer la mémoire et changer la batterie toi-même, ça me rebute (ouf...) mais des fois, je sens mes doigts glisser dans mon porte-feuille pour taquiner ma carte bleue...


----------



## abcb73 (21 Août 2008)

idem j'en peux plus. j'en ai certes pas besoin immédiatement, mais...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je remarque surtout qu'il y a pleins de macbook pro et moins de macbook


C'est normal, tout les MB sont déjà massivement parti, j'ai suivi l'affaire de près! 



lainbebop a dit:


> ca fait bien 2 mois que j'attends moi !!! je suis plus à 1 près


Erf... moi ça fait 1 ans que j'attends...


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2008)

Comme quoi, jamais trop attendre... Sauf quand on sait qu'une génération sort dans un mois...


----------



## macss (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum... J'attends la révision du MacBook, j'aurais aimé qu'il sorte avant de commencer l'université, mais il faut croire que non... je commence le 2 septembre... J'attends jusqu&#8217;à la  fin septembre pis j'achète s&#8217;il n&#8217;est pas sorti!

EDIT:  J&#8217;ai corrigé pour les chialeurs&#8230; j&#8217;ai écrit ça rapidement parce que j&#8217;étais extrêmement pressé et je pensais pas avoir à faire à des professeurs de français.  Est-ce que je passe maintenant ?


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2008)

Je pense bien qu'Apple va se mettre à jour d'ici fin septembre. 

Sinon, sans indiscrétion, c'est quoi comme études que tu veux faire ?  Enfin je demande ça parce que je trouve que tu en fais beaucoup, de fautes d'orthographe...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Purée , t'es sympa toi !
il est nouveau et tu lui dis qu'il fait des fautes : c'est déplacé..


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2008)

Et alors ? nouveau, ça donne (malheureusement) pas la science infuse. 

Maintenant, je ne pense pas avoir été impoli. D'autant qu'au même niveau, un manque de tenue dans l'orthographe, peut être interprété comme un relâchement envers une personne, qui lui même est interprété comme un manque de respect.


----------



## Viablub (21 Août 2008)

Moi j'en pouvais plus d'attendre donc j'ai craqué pour un MacBook Air du Refurb. Pour l'instant je suis très content de mon choix mais j'espère que c'est le bon.


----------



## Djeby (22 Août 2008)

J'ai craqué, je suis faible... Pour un MBP à 1200 !


----------



## shanggla (22 Août 2008)

Alors j'en rajoute une couche : j'ai commandé le 5 août un macbook, livré lundi, avec des rayures.
J'appelle apple, ils me disent qu'ils vont me livrer un nouveau macbook, qui sera expédié le 21.
Et la je viens de voir qu'ils ne me l'expédieront que le 28 car "ma demande a dépassé leurs prévisions".
Est-ce que cela signifie une baisse de la production des macbook actuels ?????


----------



## C.C. (22 Août 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> "ma demande a dépassé leurs prévisions".



T'en a commandé combien?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (22 Août 2008)

C.C. a dit:


> T'en a commandé combien?



shanggla a commandé un MB...


----------



## C.C. (22 Août 2008)

oui je sais  mais d'apres la formulation, ont aurait pu penser 
qu'il en avait commandé tellement qu'apple n'a pas pu répondre a sa demande^^,
qu'ils n'en avaient pas prevu assez...
(ok je suis seul dans mon petit délire)


----------



## shanggla (22 Août 2008)

J'ai commandé 27 MB.... Non en vérité j'ai commandé un MB neuf,que j'ai reçu dans les délais, mais rayé, donc j'ai demandé un échange à apple, et l'expédition est retardée d'une semaine. Alors, baisse de production annonçant une MAJ.... ou pas? (remarquez moi la MAJ je l'attend plus le MB acuel correspond a mes besoins, il est super)


----------



## jeremyzed (22 Août 2008)

C.C. a dit:


> oui je sais  mais d'apres la formulation, ont aurait pu penser
> qu'il en avait commandé tellement qu'apple n'a pas pu répondre a sa demande^^,
> qu'ils n'en avaient pas prevu assez...
> (ok je suis seul dans mon petit délire)





moi j'ai compris ! lol c'etait pourtant pas compliqué !


----------



## Tchak (22 Août 2008)

Djeby a dit:


> J'ai craqué, je suis faible... Pour un MBP à 1200 !



Ouf, c'est bon ça commence à craquer  De toutes façons ils ne sortirons pas les nouveaux tant que les stocks d'anciens ne sont pas vides 

Mais bon, n'oubliez pas de craquer surtout pour des MB...


----------



## Piixel (22 Août 2008)

Bon j'pars à New York lundi... moi qui pensais acheter un MBP MAJ me voilà bien rouler... Vous me conseillez quoi ? Profiter du cours du dollars et acheter un MBP à 1350 Euros ou d'attendre les nouveaux en France ? Au fait vu le prix des Apple Care e crois que e vais bien me faire plaisir ! Si ça interesse quelqu'un n'hésitez pas !!!! En plus j'ai appelé Apple et les Apple Care sont INTERNATIONALE elle est pas belle la vie ? MP moi ! lol :rateau:


----------



## igloodhumour (22 Août 2008)

Hello

Petite question

Les Nehalem n'étant pas encore sortis, Apple ne devrait il pas attendre pour effectuer une mise à jour ... majeure ??


----------



## greggorynque (22 Août 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Bon j'pars à New York lundi... moi qui pensais acheter un MBP MAJ me voilà bien rouler... Vous me conseillez quoi ? Profiter du cours du dollars et acheter un MBP à 1350 Euros ou d'attendre les nouveaux en France ? Au fait vu le prix des Apple Care e crois que e vais bien me faire plaisir ! Si ça interesse quelqu'un n'hésitez pas !!!! En plus j'ai appelé Apple et les Apple Care sont INTERNATIONALE elle est pas belle la vie ? MP moi ! lol :rateau:


vu qu'il n'y a pas de pavé numérique sur MBP cela rend le clavier QWERTY génial sur portable...

 n'hésite donc pas !! !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (22 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Moi ça fait 1 mois, 1 semaine, 3 jours, 9 heures et 47 minutes...
> 
> Jsuis prêt aussi à craquer pour un MBA du refurb, mais mettre 1500 (car Superdrive) dans un portable dont tu ne peux pas faire évoluer la mémoire et changer la batterie toi-même, ça me rebute (ouf...) mais des fois, je sens mes doigts glisser dans mon porte-feuille pour taquiner ma carte bleue...


Moi ça fait un an et demi au moins :rateau:

Sisi  D'abord c'était pas le moment pour moi et maintenant c'est pas le moment pour les Macbook alors...


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Août 2008)

Bah un clavier ça se change aussi...


----------



## Piixel (22 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> vu qu'il n'y a pas de pavé numérique sur MBP cela rend le clavier QWERTY génial sur portable...
> 
> n'hésite donc pas !! !



Donc, tu penses que le clavier QWERTY est mieux que notre AZERTY ? Pas trop de pb pr les accents ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (22 Août 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Donc, tu penses que le clavier QWERTY est mieux que notre AZERTY ? Pas trop de pb pr les accents ?


Tu peux le faire changer pour 140 dollars en magasin  (lu dans un fil ici)


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Août 2008)

Pour les accents tu perds un tps monstrueux...
Pour les numéros c'est vrai que tu dois pas faire la maj mais bon... c'est pas pour le temps que ça prend.
C'est peut-être mieux si t'es comptable 
Sinon fais-le changer tu vas galérer tout le temps!


----------



## badboyprod (22 Août 2008)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Tu peux le faire changer pour 140 dollars en magasin  (lu dans un fil ici)


 
Moins que ça même... j'ai vécu à NY, et le changement de clavier m'avait été annoncé à 60$. Par contre un conseil, laisse la boite à NY, et dans l'avion prend que l'ordi, range les papiers à droites, les cables à gauche, histoire que ton Mac ne paraisse pas neuf. La douane pourrait t'embeter...


----------



## badboyprod (22 Août 2008)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Tu peux le faire changer pour 140 dollars en magasin  (lu dans un fil ici)


oups doublon


----------



## Hacklex (22 Août 2008)

Tient donc ... Les produits sur l'apple store on tous vu une baisse d'au moins 50&#8364;
à l'image du macbook qui passe de 999&#8364; à 939&#8364;, ou du macbook pro qui passe de 1799&#8364; à  1655 et des brouettes  !  
On a besoin de places pour de nouveaux produits ? 
Je pense ne pas prendre de risque en disant qu'une mise a jour est toute proche !!!
Attention les amis, notre patience sera récompensé dans les semaines a venir ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Il est toujours a 999 le macbook et le mbp est à 1799


----------



## Hacklex (22 Août 2008)

?
ah effectivement, je m'excuse ...
http://store.apple.com/fr-edu?mco=MTE2MjI
c'est sans doute le "fr-edu" du lien qui explique ça ...
:rateau::rateau:
Mais il n'empêche que ... le fait qu'il y ait des promos, même si c'est pour les étudiants, montre bien qu'apple écoule ses stocks non ? hein ? 
ok je vais me taire ... 
Encore désolé pour l'assesseur émotif que mon post a pu produire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Tout a fait mais pourquoi ce n'est pas en France ?


----------



## abcb73 (22 Août 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> Mais il n'empêche que ... le fait qu'il y ait des promos, même si c'est pour les étudiants, montre bien qu'apple écoule ses stocks non ? hein ?



c'est la remise étudiante de 6% pour les macbook et 8% pour les macbook pro, c'est pas une promo c'est permanent


----------



## bossdupad (23 Août 2008)

Cest tres long a ce mettre a jours en tout cas... Je suis aller en Apple store car je suis aux USA et rien ne laisse transparaitre une prochaine mise a jours...


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Là, je sens que certains vont avoir des cheveux en moins


----------



## lainbebop (23 Août 2008)

moi j'ai une question :
je voudrais prendre mon MBP avec la remise ADC...
Et donc acheter l'adc maintenant avant la mise à jour, ca rje pense que ça sera plus rapide (moins de demandes) et surtout comme ça j'aurais mon MBP plus vite 
mais comment etre sûr que ce sera possible après la mise à jour ?
par exemple s'ils baissent la remise à 10% après la mise à jour, ça vaut plus le coup de prendre l'adc... autant prendre la remise étudiante...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> moi j'ai une question :
> je voudrais prendre mon MBP avec la remise ADC...
> Et donc acheter l'adc maintenant avant la mise à jour, ca rje pense que ça sera plus rapide (moins de demandes) et surtout comme ça j'aurais mon MBP plus vite
> mais comment etre sûr que ce sera possible après la mise à jour ?
> par exemple s'ils baissent la remise à 10% après la mise à jour, ça vaut plus le coup de prendre l'adc... autant prendre la remise étudiante...


Dsl de poser cette question mais c'est quoi l'ADC?


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Jamais être désolé de poser des questions, mais être désolé de ne pas vouloir en poser 
L'ADC student, c'est une remise pour les achats quand on est étudiant. Uniquement valable en France, je pense.
En tout cas pas possible en Belgique


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Ok ok, merci, mais dans ce cas là, l'ADC et la remise étudiante ce n'est pas la même chose?


lainbebop a dit:


> moi j'ai une question :
> je voudrais prendre mon MBP avec la remise ADC...
> Et donc acheter l'adc maintenant avant la mise à jour, ca rje pense que ça sera plus rapide (moins de demandes) et surtout comme ça j'aurais mon MBP plus vite
> mais comment etre sûr que ce sera possible après la mise à jour ?
> *par exemple s'ils baissent la remise à 10% après la mise à jour, ça vaut plus le coup de prendre l'adc... autant prendre la remise étudiante...*


----------



## OuiOui (23 Août 2008)

@MiniCath l'ADC = Apple Developer Connection regarde là : http://developer.apple.com/fr/ 
En faite c'est valable un an et il faut payer un droit d'entrer de 99$ mais ce droit d'entrer permet d'avoir des avantages comme des réductions sur les macs, les logiciels si on est étudiant... (Programme ADC Student)
La preuve ici pour plus d'infos :  http://developer.apple.com/fr/students/studentfaq.html


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Oh merci merci de ses infos, je ne connaissais pas du tout! Ce forum et les gens qui sont dessus sont vraiment des mines de renseignement et merci aussi pour ça!


----------



## brycedream (24 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tout a fait mais pourquoi ce n'est pas en France ?


Cette offre est valable en France, y'a cas voir l'adresse^^.


Sinon, normal que rien ne laisse transparaitre une Maj dans les apple stores, même des states, c'est pas la stratégie d'apple.
Il y aura surement une annonce pour la MAJ comme d'habitude...Les apple stores(magasin) en savent autant que nous.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

J'ai un ami qui bosse pendant les vacs dans un Apple Store et il m'a dit qu'ils sont au max informé 48h à l'avance des mise à jour et ceux, en recevant par surprise et en même temps que leur livraison habituelle les nouveaux petits bijoux!


----------



## brycedream (25 Août 2008)

MiniCath a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui bosse pendant les vacs dans un Apple Store et il m'a dit qu'ils sont au max informé 48h à l'avance des mise à jour et ceux, en recevant par surprise et en même temps que leur livraison habituelle les nouveaux petits bijoux!


J'imagine bien l'euphorie qui doit y avoir dans les apple store Lorsqu'ils ouvrent  les cartons et qu'ils voient des nouveaux modèles auxquels ils s'attendaient pas


A voir certaine news d'aujourd'hui La mise a jour ce rapproche... (macbook/pro/ipod nano/ipodtouch)


----------



## lainbebop (25 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> moi j'ai une question :
> je voudrais prendre mon MBP avec la remise ADC...
> Et donc acheter l'adc maintenant avant la mise à jour, ca rje pense que ça sera plus rapide (moins de demandes) et surtout comme ça j'aurais mon MBP plus vite
> mais comment etre sûr que ce sera possible après la mise à jour ?
> par exemple s'ils baissent la remise à 10% après la mise à jour, ça vaut plus le coup de prendre l'adc... autant prendre la remise étudiante...



up...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> A voir certaine news d'aujourd'hui La mise a jour ce rapproche... (macbook/pro/ipod nano/ipodtouch)


Quelle news??


----------



## dr-koopa (25 Août 2008)

MiniCath a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui bosse pendant les vacs dans un Apple Store et il m'a dit qu'ils sont au max informé 48h à l'avance des mise à jour et ceux, en recevant par surprise et en même temps que leur livraison habituelle les nouveaux petits bijoux!



plutôt cool comme boulot pendant les vacs !!! 

Ca nous montre que chez apple même le déballage de carton est hyper important  


allez tenez bon tous on va l'avoir notre MAJ !!! (un jour peut être)


----------



## badboyprod (25 Août 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> plutôt cool comme boulot pendant les vacs !!!
> 
> Ca nous montre que chez apple même le déballage de carton est hyper important
> 
> ...


 
Moi je pense que les nouveaux iPods vont arriver demain, ou mardi prochain. A mon avis on est très très près. Demain me semblerait une bonne chose, pour bien démarrer le mois de Septembre le temps que tout ce mette en marche. Ou alors directement le 2 Septembre... Après, la MAJ des MB et MBP arriverait plus tard, fin Septembre début Octobre. Je ne pense pas qu'ils renouvelent tout d'un coup. Afin ce n'est que mon avis et il est loin d'être infaillible. Bref wait and see...


----------



## dr-koopa (25 Août 2008)

je m'excuse si la question a déjà été posée mais la MAJ des MB et MBP sera juste esthétique ou concernera aussi les performance ? parce que si on ne parle que d'esthétique .... je commande le mien maintenant


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> up...


Oui, je vois pas pourquoi ça ne vaudrait plus le coup, pourquoi ils baisseraient à 10% ? ça n'a rien à voir avec la MAJ mais ça serait un changement de règlement de l'ADC et ça ça m'étonnerai.
Et puis t'y perdrais rien de toute façon ou presque :

EDIT : si en fait...
ADC: (1900+100)*.9=1800
Educ: 1900*.93=1767
Mais bon je vois pas pourquoi le réglement changerait avec la MAJ franchement... ça restera une machine pro et pro=20% !


----------



## figaro (25 Août 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> Moi je pense que les nouveaux iPods vont arriver demain, ou mardi prochain. A mon avis on est très très près. Demain me semblerait une bonne chose, pour bien démarrer le mois de Septembre le temps que tout ce mette en marche. Ou alors directement le 2 Septembre... Après, la MAJ des MB et MBP arriverait plus tard, fin Septembre début Octobre. Je ne pense pas qu'ils renouvelent tout d'un coup. Afin ce n'est que mon avis et il est loin d'être infaillible. Bref wait and see...


 
Pour les sorties rapprochées du MB et MBP c'est très possible ! En Juin 2007 je crois bien que le macbook pro santa rosa est sorti une semaine pile poil après le macbook


----------



## badboyprod (25 Août 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Pour les sorties rapprochées du MB et MBP c'est très possible ! En Juin 2007 je crois bien que le macbook pro santa rosa est sorti une semaine pile poil après le macbook


 
Tout à fait. Le MB et le MBP vont sortir tous les deux en même temps je pense. Ce que je disais précedemment c'est que je ne vois pas Apple présenter toutes ses nouveautés le même jour soit iPod nano, iPod touch v2, MB, MBP, plus produits secrets... A mon avis ils vont dissocier iPod, des MB/MBP et surement des nouveaux produits... Bref on spécule, on spécule, mais en attendant, on sait toujours rien!!


----------



## ThoTokio (25 Août 2008)

Oui, sauf qu'en attendant je suis en train d'accumuler assez d'argent pour un MBP. 
Je suis censé me contenter d'un MB...


----------



## lainbebop (25 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Oui, sauf qu'en attendant je suis en train d'accumuler assez d'argent pour un MBP.
> Je suis censé me contenter d'un MB...




ahaha mdr c'est pareil pour moi !
j'étais parti pour le MB à 1200&#8364;, mais pour finir j'ai accumulé assez de sous pour me payer le MBP 15 pouces 
surtout avec l'adc il revient à 1520&#8364; 
en plus ce sera plus confortable pour l'usage que je compte en faire, enregistrement audio, photoshop...


----------



## jeremyzed (25 Août 2008)

moi je prefere le macbook, c'est plus facile a trimbaler. Moi c'est vraiment une question de portabilité. J'avais un pc 15" cette année, et c'est vraiment chiant a transporter ! Enfin j'espere qu'il vont baisser un peu le poids des mb, passer sous la barre des 2KG serait top !


----------



## labooll (25 Août 2008)

bonjour à tous, 
je sais pas si ce que j'ai reçu de la fnac peut vous aider; mais j'ai reçu une invitation pour le 6 septembre à un petit déjeuné et à des démonstrations "exclusives" avec au programme la présentation de la nouvelle gamme Apple.

Ils ne précisent pas si par nouvelle gamme ils entendent l'actuelle, ou celle que l'on attend tous ici. Ils considèrent que l'Iphone 3G fait parti de la nouvelle gamme.

donc voilà ce que je peux apporter, après je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'enflammer.


----------



## abcb73 (25 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> moi je prefere le macbook, c'est plus facile a trimbaler. Moi c'est vraiment une question de portabilité. J'avais un pc 15" cette année, et c'est vraiment chiant a transporter ! Enfin j'espere qu'il vont baisser un peu le poids des mb, passer sous la barre des 2KG serait top !



moi aussi c'est ce que j'espere le plus un poids plus léger, mais aussi un écran plus sympa avec une meilleur résolution, ce serait top, bon évidement avec un centrino 2 et le chipset x4500HD... bon j'arrête de réver:sleep:


----------



## ThoTokio (25 Août 2008)

labooll a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> je sais pas si ce que j'ai reçu de la fnac peut vous aider; mais j'ai reçu une invitation pour le 6 septembre à un petit déjeuné et à des démonstrations "exclusives" avec au programme la présentation de la nouvelle gamme Apple.
> 
> Ils ne précisent pas si par nouvelle gamme ils entendent l'actuelle, ou celle que l'on attend tous ici. Ils considèrent que l'Iphone 3G fait parti de la nouvelle gamme.
> ...


Nouvelle gamme ?

Pou moi ça sent bon, très bon...


----------



## Archon (25 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Nouvelle gamme ?
> 
> Pou moi ça sent bon, très bon...



ben ecoute on vera demain si ya des news (enfin tout a l'heure)


----------



## greggorynque (25 Août 2008)

mouarf, la FNAC va vous présenter le MBA


----------



## jeremyzed (25 Août 2008)

loooool

Nan mais c'est bizarre surtout qu'au dessus quelqu'un disait que le store etait informé 48H avant de recevoir les mac...


----------



## ThoTokio (25 Août 2008)

Si la Fnac considère que le MBA et que l'iPhone 3G = nouvelle gamme, je crois qu'on ne peut plus rien faire pour eux... 

Car présenter (que) des produits sortis il y a plusieurs semaines, c'est pas top.


----------



## lsr (26 Août 2008)

C'est un peu contradictoire tout ca...

D'un côté les stores apprenent la maj au moment d'ouvrir les cartons, et la fnac apprend la maj 1 ou 2 semaines avant pour pouvoir envoyer des cartons d'invitation pour présenter les nouveautés... :mouais:


----------



## Slunk (26 Août 2008)

Ma rentree aux us etait aujourd hui et toujours pas de nouveaux Macbook... Bon ma decision du jour c est de profiter de la promo pour les etudiants us qui est valable jusqu au 15 septembre, au pire si le 16 un nouveau macbook sort je pourrais au moins me consoler avec mon ipod touch gratos  Bon courage pour l attente!


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Si la Fnac considère que le MBA et que l'iPhone 3G = nouvelle gamme, je crois qu'on ne peut plus rien faire pour eux...
> Car présenter (que) des produits sortis il y a plusieurs semaines, c'est pas top.



Oui, enfin bon, iPhone3G n'est pas une relique hein.
Je considère que le 3G est une "gamme" à part.

Par contre, même si la MàJ récente du Air peut-être prise en compte, là la FNAC ils se sont oubliés...

Remarque, dire que le 3G n'est pas tout neuf, venant d'un fan de TokyoHotel, ça m'étonne pas...


----------



## figloo (26 Août 2008)

Tant de frustrations, ils sont très forts chez Apple. Jai hésité, alors pour ne pas trop regretter, jai acheté un macbook doccaz. La frustration doit venir du manque doptimisation de notre dépense lors de lachat dun macbook juste avant la mise à jour. Mais après réflexions, limportant cest le soft, lérgonomie que ça apporte etc. etc. alors je changerai pour la sortie de Mac OS 10.6. Sinon je pari pour une mise à jour mineur, pas assez amorti le design macbook.


----------



## ThoTokio (26 Août 2008)

Je suis ici car je compte passer sur Mac, hein (Macuserman aussi tourne sous PC, au passage).  Et t'inquiètes pas pour moi, j'utilise iTunes depuis 2 ans. Et il semble très bien supporter Tokio Hotel, en plus !

(c'est dingue ce que Tokio Hotel peut faire réagir...  ça, c'est la classe !)


----------



## badboyprod (26 Août 2008)

News.... D'apres Mac Rumors, il y aurait un Apple event le 9Th... Ce n'est qu'une rumeur, mais bon, sait on jamais!

http://www.macrumors.com/2008/08/25/apple-event-for-september-9th/


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Titre du forum: Macbook, MAJ pour la rentrée 2008 et pas critique musical, merci!


Bon bon, d'accord, pardon.

Bah tu as l'air très "in" toi! 

Alors vas-y que je t'entende.
Tu y crois ou pas?

Au fait, c'est le titre du post, pas du forum...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Petite précision que j'ai eu encore par mon contact à l'Apple Store:
ils font des promos de rentrée pour les étudiants, mais impossible de vous dire si c'est juste sur l'Apple Store de Rouen ou sur toute la France.
Ils vendent le "premier" MacBook, celui à 999 moins cher, ils font un pack avec le MacBook noir (MacBook+Microsoft Office 2008+FileMaker+1 an de garantie supplémentaire) pour 1399 et une dernière que j'ai déjà oublié.
Et j'y suis allée hier, et j'ai un peu parlé de la mise à jour avec le vendeur principal et tout de suite silence radio et changement de conversatio alors qu'il était bien bavard auparavant. Serait-ce un signe?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Les prix : peut-être..


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

MiniCath a dit:


> Petite précision que j'ai eu encore par mon contact à l'Apple Store:
> ils font des promos de rentrée pour les étudiants, mais impossible de vous dire si c'est juste sur l'Apple Store de Rouen ou sur toute la France.
> Ils vendent le "premier" MacBook, celui à 999 moins cher, ils font un pack avec le MacBook noir (MacBook+Microsoft Office 2008+FileMaker+1 an de garantie supplémentaire) pour 1399 et une dernière que j'ai déjà oublié.
> Et j'y suis allée hier, et j'ai un peu parlé de la mise à jour avec le vendeur principal et tout de suite silence radio et changement de conversatio alors qu'il était bien bavard auparavant. Serait-ce un signe?



Je pense, ils sont toujours très silencieux chez Apple... Et comme ils essayent de dire le moins de bêtises possible, ils se taisent ...


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

macss a dit:


> Je suis sur le bord de craquer pour le macbook 2,4ghz avec 4go de RAM + apple remote + mini dvi adapter pour mon écran externe avec le ipod touch gratuit! J'ai de la misère à prendre une décision entre le ipod touch gratuit ou attendre la révison...



Franchement, profites-en, ce qui viendra dans la Rev ne te sera pas forcément plus utile que ce que tu as là...
Et puis, c'est pas dans un MacBook que tu aura du BRD tu sais...


----------



## macss (26 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Franchement, profites-en, ce qui viendra dans la Rev ne te sera pas forcément plus utile que ce que tu as là...
> Et puis, c'est pas dans un MacBook que tu aura du BRD tu sais...


C'est quoi BRD ? Je vais probablement attendre une dernière semaine avant d'acheter. Si la semaine prochaine il n'y a pas de nouvelles officielles, je vais l'acheter.


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

C'est le Blu-Ray !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

Eh bah, le marcheur de nuit a fait le ménage...
C'est bien, c'est ce qu'il fallait.

Concernant le BRD, je doute vraiment qu'il soit présent dans le MacBook...trop gourmand le Blu-Ray.


----------



## badboyprod (26 Août 2008)

Bon ben pas de mise à jour pour aujourd'hui... La date du 9 Septembre semble se confirmer un peu partout... Wait and see...


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

A noter quand même qu'Apple n'a jamais parlé de Mac lors de sa conférence iPod qui elle a toujours eu lieu début septembre...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (26 Août 2008)

Ouais ben ils ont interet, sinon je vais envoyer à Steve un mail de plainte.
Et pas avec mobile me le mail, je tiens à ce qu'il le reçoive


----------



## greggorynque (26 Août 2008)

et nous on pourra t'envoyer un mail de plainte pour ne pas nous avoir écouté ? ? ?

J'éspère avoir tord mais une sortie d'autre chose que des ipods en septembre me parait vraiment peu probable...

Et vu que les ipods sont quasi-certains vous pensez vraiment que apple va changer le même jour ses MB et MBP ...Si on rajoute le macpro qui devrais avoir une révision processeur bientot ! ! !
Toute la gamme (- imac car je ne parle même plus du mini qui passe son tour systématiquement ) changée en l'espace de 2 mois vous trouvez cela plausible ? ? ? pas moi ...


----------



## jeremyzed (26 Août 2008)

Moi si ! 

Les i pod et les portables sont deux choses bien differente. 

Et apres 8 mois !!! les MB ont besoin d'une maj, il n'ya d'ailleurs jamais eu si longtemps entre 2 revisions je ne me trompe pas !

Alors attendre plus longtemps que septembre, je crois pas ! 

Y'aura juste foule de nouveauté, c'est pas plus mal ca prouve qu'apple sait se renouveler !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et nous on pourra t'envoyer un mail de plainte pour ne pas nous avoir écouté ? ? ?
> 
> J'éspère avoir tord mais une sortie d'autre chose que des ipods en septembre me parait vraiment peu probable...
> 
> ...


tout a fait d'accord , impossible , déjà , il faut vider les stocks et en plus lancer tout même temps peut avoir un impact négatif (article baclé par exemple...)


----------



## lainbebop (26 Août 2008)

et bien d'apres cette news ce sont les ipod qui vont etre renouvelés le 9 septembre !
mais avec un peu de chance ils vont mettre les macbook avec


----------



## ThoTokio (26 Août 2008)

Ouais bah perso, j'ai craqué... Je viens de commander mon MacBook. 

Heu... d'ailleurs y a pas de demande de preuve pour la boutique éducation ?


----------



## lainbebop (26 Août 2008)

Non, juste pour l'adc


----------



## dr-koopa (26 Août 2008)

dsl je relance ma question mais peut-on s'attendre a des gros changements (comme lors du passage PB-MB) ?

sinon la preuve pour l'offre étudiante peut être demandée mais c'est rare


----------



## lainbebop (26 Août 2008)

personne n'a la réponse...
même s'il y a de fortes possibilités pour que la grosse mise à jour intervienne au 1er trimestre 2009, et seulement une petite pour septembre...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> et bien d'apres cette news ce sont les ipod qui vont etre renouvelés le 9 septembre !
> mais avec un peu de chance ils vont mettre les macbook avec


Je sais que c'est HS ici, mais je le met qd mm, mais personnellement je trouve les nouveaux iPod nano 4G moche vu la forme de la pochette, alors si ils nous font aussi la mise à jour des MB, j'espère que ce n'est pas pour empirer le design qui a tout pour moi de la perfection!


----------



## jeremyzed (26 Août 2008)

comme je l'ai dit, la MAJ c obligé !!!! y'en aura avant le premier trimestre 09 ! Vous imaginez 1 an sans mise a jour !!! c'est tout simplement impensable!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> comme je l'ai dit, la MAJ c obligé !!!! y'en aura avant le premier trimestre 09 ! Vous imaginez 1 an sans mise a jour !!! c'est tout simplement impensable!



Le macmini a fait pareil , et l'imac est resté longtemps sans maj 
La grosse maj , je la pense pur le 2nd semestre 2009 (arrivée des quad portables )


----------



## Le_iPodeur (26 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le macmini a fait pareil , et l'imac est resté longtemps sans maj
> La grosse maj , je la pense pur le 2nd semestre 2009 (arrivée des quad portables )



Le Mac mini c'est le mal aimé de chez Apple
Le MacBook Pro ne peut se permettre de ne pas être mis à jour pendant un an


----------



## Tchak (27 Août 2008)

Tiens, je ne vois plus de messages indiquant que le refurb est plein a craquer, il semble qu'il n'y ait plus trop de MB, c'est vrai ? Et si oui, c'est un signe


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Août 2008)

Hum... je sais pas.

J'ai commandé le mien hier soir, ils mettaient qu'il serait expédié sous 3 jours. Je me suis dit qu'ils avaient surement diminués la production pour se consacrer à la futur MAJ.
Et finalement, ce matin à 7h, ils m'envoient un mail pour me dire qu'il est déjà expédié... cool

Donc apparemment la production de MacBook actuel reste la même...


----------



## daeg_runes (27 Août 2008)

Salut,

Juste pour vous faire connaitre une info d'un ami qui bosse avec Apple. Il y aura bien une mise à jour des MBP en septembre (aucune info pour les MB). Apparemment, l'avancée technologique présenté par Peter Oppenheimer serai l'intégration du Blue-Ray. Il n'a pas su me dire s'il serais juste lecteur ou lecteur/graveur.

D'autre part, je suis allé à la fnac et le vendeur ma bien fait comprendre de ne pas acheter de suite car de nouveaux mac pointaient le bout de leur nez. En effet, comme il y a une retraction de 14 jours chez Fnac, ils n'ont pas envie d'avoir 40000 retour à cause de la mise à jours Apple.

Tous ceci est donc trés bon signe....


----------



## jeremyzed (27 Août 2008)

nan mais faut ps etre medium pour se douterqu'il va  avoir une maj : 

- les tonnes de rumeurs de ce dernier mois
- la rentrée qui approche, période cléf pour la vente de portables
- 8 mois sans MAJ
- un refub plein a craqué pour écouler les stock

si avec ca vous n'etes pas convaincu  ?!


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Août 2008)

Il est certain qu'il y'aura une MAJ. Le problème des gens, c'est quand?
Septembre...oui mais début, milieu, fin?
Le problème va aussi être le délais d'attente  Si c'est fin septembre, que le délais est d' 1 mois, c'est tout juste pour ma rentrée, même pas d'adaptation.


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Août 2008)

Idem, ma rentrée c'est dans 11 jours, j'allais pas attendre octobre pour commander mon MacBook...


----------



## Archon (27 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Idem, ma rentrée c'est dans 11 jours, j'allais pas attendre octobre pour commander mon MacBook...


 
vous avez tous de la chance car moi je sais que j'orai pas mon mac a la rentrée
(je rentre le 1 septembre) vous il vous reste un petit espoir , pour moi maintenant j'attend , c'est deja trop tard alors....
je suis deja decu ( mais pas un faible ) j'ai toujours pas craqué


----------



## bernacouri (27 Août 2008)

> - 8 mois sans MAJ



D'un autre côté qu'est-ce que ça change ça ? Vous achetez un ordinateur portable tous les 8 mois vous ? Normalement ça dure plutôt deux ans, surtout si c'est un ordinateur d'étudiant ou pas axé jeux vidéos...


----------



## brycedream (27 Août 2008)

Ya pas de quoi être déçu si t'a pas ton mac pour la rentré, si tu la pas c'est que tu a décidé de joué la carte de la possible mise a jour et non du besoin 

A Moins que tu rentre Vraiment en école de graphisme ou truc du genre, et que t'ai vraiment besoin de ton pc le premier jour, Âpres je pense que la plus part des étudiant peuvent attendre au moins octobre 

Moi j'ai fait le choix d'attendre quitte a l'avoir seulement a la mi octobre.


----------



## daeg_runes (27 Août 2008)

La mise à jours sortira d'ici une quinzaine de jours (j'ai pas pu avoir la date précise). Il y aura le blue ray et une évolution software (principalement iTunes). Pour ce qui est du design, pas trop de changement apparemment. C'est tout ce que j'ai comme info. donc même si vous faite la rentrée sans votre mac, vous pouvez (pendant quelques jours) revenir au classic "papier / stylo" ou alors utiliser votre ordinateur actuel.... la patiente est une vertu .... sachant qu'une mise a jour induit une baisse de tarrif des anciens models,  vous pouvez economiser 100 ou 200 euro (voir plus) en quelques jours si la MAJ ne vous conviens pas.


----------



## brycedream (27 Août 2008)

daeg_runes a dit:


> La mise à jours sortira d'ici une quinzaine de jours (j'ai pas pu avoir la date précise). Il y aura le blue ray et une évolution software (principalement iTunes). Pour ce qui est du design, pas trop de changement apparemment. C'est tout ce que j'ai comme info. donc même si vous faite la rentrée sans votre mac, vous pouvez (pendant quelques jours) revenir au classic "papier / stylo" ou alors utiliser votre ordinateur actuel.... la patiente est une vertu .... sachant qu'une mise a jour induit une baisse de tarrif des anciens models,  vous pouvez economiser 100 ou 200 euro (voir plus) en quelques jours si la MAJ ne vous conviens pas.



MDrrrr ,et tes sources??? ça sort de ta boule de cristal ? 
Met au moins du conditionnel parce que on dirait que t'es vraiment sur de toi


----------



## daeg_runes (27 Août 2008)

je suis vraiment sur de moi.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (27 Août 2008)

On peut avoir la ou les sources, même sans rentrer dans les détails?

==> réponse "un ami qui bosse avec Apple"


----------



## brycedream (27 Août 2008)

daeg_runes a dit:


> je suis vraiment sur de moi.


Mouais, et tes sources sinon? tu boss chez apple ?^^

Pour ma part je rentre le 9 donc ça va j'ai encore le temps  (et je suis pas pressé pour l'acheter)


----------



## lsr (27 Août 2008)

> brycedream                            Citation:
> Envoyé par *daeg_runes*
> 
> 
> ...





daeg_runes a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> *Juste pour vous faire connaitre une info d'un ami qui bosse avec Apple*. Il y aura bien une mise à jour des MBP en septembre (aucune info pour les MB). Apparemment, l'avancée technologique présenté par Peter Oppenheimer serai l'intégration du Blue-Ray. Il n'a pas su me dire s'il serais juste lecteur ou lecteur/graveur.
> 
> ...



Mais tout ceci est-ce vrai ? L'avenir nous le dira 

Sinon pour moi, fini les études, alors tant que j'ai pas de boulot, j'ai pas d'argent. Donc tant que j'ai pas d'argent, pas de macbook(pro) ^^
Alors si y'a une maj, tant mieux, mais moi jsuis pas pressé


----------



## brycedream (27 Août 2008)

mmm oki désolé j'avais pas vu ce post
Attendons, dans tout les cas, nous n'avons plus que ça a faire


----------



## lsr (27 Août 2008)

Oui attendre et rêver du macbook parfait qu'on aimerait tous avoir


----------



## Nitiel (27 Août 2008)

daeg_runes a dit:


> La mise à jours sortira d'ici une quinzaine de jours (j'ai pas pu avoir la date précise). Il y aura le blue ray et une évolution software (principalement iTunes). Pour ce qui est du design, pas trop de changement apparemment. C'est tout ce que j'ai comme info. donc même si vous faite la rentrée sans votre mac, vous pouvez (pendant quelques jours) revenir au classic "papier / stylo" ou alors utiliser votre ordinateur actuel.... la patiente est une vertu .... sachant qu'une mise a jour induit une baisse de tarrif des anciens models, vous pouvez economiser 100 ou 200 euro (voir plus) en quelques jours si la MAJ ne vous conviens pas.


 
Alor toi ! 

Tu sais, tout ce que tu dit (date, blu-ray, itunes, ...) on tous etaient dite dans les actus de macgénération et autre ... 

Internet et ta boule de cristal ?


----------



## badboyprod (27 Août 2008)

En tout cas si les deux supers nouveautés "qui vont enterrer la concurrence" c'est l'arrivée du Blue Ray, et iTunes illimité via abonnement, excusez moi, mais je me marre!!! Le Blue Ray commence a arriver les portables (donc je ne vois pas la super nouveauté) et iTunes illimité je ne vois pas en quoi c'est vraiment innovant... Bref on va avoir un MBP lecteur blue ray, et... et c'est tout... Ouais bof... On verra bien. Y a plus longtemps a attendre. 

Ce qui semble quasi sur c'est:
- 9 septembre 2008 Apple Event
- Nouveaux iPod Nano (Format Candy Bar... Ca semble se confirmer)
- MAJ d'itunes avec abo illimité

Ce qui reste du domaine du probable:
- Sorti des nouveaux MB et MBP courant septembre
- Nouveaux design pour le MBP et MB
- Arrivée du Blue Ray sur le MBP
- Arrivée GPS sur iPod touch V2

Ce qui reste du domaine du fantasme:
- iTablet/MacBook Touch
- Nouveau Mac Mini
- Nouveau Cinéma Display

Pas mal de choses à venir dans les jours/semaines/mois qui viennent


----------



## daeg_runes (27 Août 2008)

Tous ce que je peux dire c'est que ma source me semble sure. Apres, je ne fais que partager une info que j'aurais très bien pu garder. C'est  à vous de choisir si vous la prenez en compte ou pas.


----------



## badboyprod (27 Août 2008)

daeg_runes a dit:


> Tous ce que je peux dire c'est que ma source me semble sure. Apres, je ne fais que partager une info que j'aurais très bien pu garder. C'est à vous de choisir si vous la prenez en compte ou pas.


Pas de soucis daeg_runes. Moi aussi je suis passé par là au début. Mais le sujet nourrissant tellement d'espoir au sein de la communauté Mac que forcément les gens se mefient des rumeurs... Bref en tout cas on verra bien.


----------



## brycedream (27 Août 2008)

daeg_runes a dit:


> Tous ce que je peux dire c'est que ma source me semble sure. Apres, je ne fais que partager une info que j'aurais très bien pu garder. C'est  à vous de choisir si vous la prenez en compte ou pas.


Yep t'inquiète rien de bien méchant dans mes questions  mais ya tellement de boulet qui invente des truc que bon^^


----------



## Tchak (27 Août 2008)

Je vois l'intéret d'ajouter du Blu Ray sur les MB Pro mais visiblement rien de spectaculaire a attendre sur les MB or c'est justement ce qui m'interesse les nouveaux MB


----------



## bossdupad (27 Août 2008)

J'espère que ça va arrivé car étant à Supinfo, ma rentrée est en Novembre donc j'ai encore le temps mais je suis impatient . Le Blue Ray serrait très bien à mon gout ( Sony powaa   ) avec une petite prise HDMI en écran externe, un design un peu lus fluide, j'entends par la moins de forme droit comme le Macbook Air. Vous avez vu ou l'histoire des deux nouveauté qui vont révolutionner l'ordinateur portable?


----------



## abcb73 (27 Août 2008)

Tchak a dit:


> Je vois l'intéret d'ajouter du Blu Ray sur les MB Pro mais visiblement rien de spectaculaire a attendre sur les MB or c'est justement ce qui m'interesse les nouveaux MB



deja si on a droit au nouveaux proco p8 qui consomme moins, le nouveaux chipset graphique et un ecran LED se serait bien + le multi touch et le graveur de DVD des la version de base


----------



## lsr (27 Août 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> deja si on a droit au nouveaux proco p8 qui consomme moins, le nouveaux chipset graphique et un ecran LED se serait bien + le multi touch et le graveur de DVD des la version de base



Ouais en plus ca augmenterait l'autonomie non ?


----------



## dr-koopa (27 Août 2008)

il sont comme même assez balèze pour garder un secret chez apple !! A mon avis pour le même cas chez microsoft et on connaîtrai déjà la date de sortie


----------



## Vivien (27 Août 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> En tout cas si les deux supers nouveautés "qui vont enterrer la concurrence" c'est l'arrivée du Blue Ray, et iTunes illimité via abonnement, excusez moi, mais je me marre!!! Le Blue Ray commence a arriver les portables (donc je ne vois pas la super nouveauté) et iTunes illimité je ne vois pas en quoi c'est vraiment innovant... Bref on va avoir un MBP lecteur blue ray, et... et c'est tout... Ouais bof... On verra bien. Y a plus longtemps a attendre.
> 
> Ce qui semble quasi sur c'est:
> - 9 septembre 2008 Apple Event
> ...




Wahoooo!!! ça c'est du pitch!!!

Je rajouterai dans le probable: arrêt des macmini (no comment) et des iPod Classic (snif...), la mémoire flash devenant de moins en moins cher, aujourd'hui ce n'est plus trop la capacité qui est recherchée...et comme le Touch va certainement voir son prix fondre (à cause de l'iPhone), le Classic va avoir une position difficile à tenir entre le nano et le touch...


----------



## dr-koopa (27 Août 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> Wahoooo!!! ça c'est du pitch!!!
> 
> Je rajouterai dans le probable: arrêt des macmini (no comment) et des iPod Classic (snif...), la mémoire flash devenant de moins en moins cher, aujourd'hui ce n'est plus trop la capacité qui est recherchée...et comme le Touch va certainement voir son prix fondre (à cause de l'iPhone), le Classic va avoir une position difficile à tenir entre le nano et le touch...




arret des macmini :mouais: !! je pense pas vu leur récente MAJ ! de plus les anciens même n'étant plus du tout "dans le coup" étaient toujours proposé a la vente ! 

même remarque pour les ipod classic !! ils ne sont pas comparable avec les autres ipod donc toujours intéressants


----------



## marcdehousse (27 Août 2008)

En tout cas, moi je veux que ça arrive! J'en ai marre d'attendre je vais pêter un câble... 
Celà dit, je pense que la stratégie d'apple ( ne faire filtrer les infos ) est pas mal du tout, 1 parce que comme ça on parle de leurs produits, et 2 parce que comme ça ( peut être ), ils peuvent s'inspirer de ce qui est dit dans les forums comme celui-ci pour voir ce que veulent/espèrent les consommateurs.


----------



## lainbebop (27 Août 2008)

lol c'est quand même hallucinant, pourquoi tant d'agressivité envers  daeg_runes ??? comme il l'a dit, vous n'êtes pas obligé de le croire, si vous voulez vous défouler, attendez au moins le delais les 15j annoncés pour voir qui avait raison...

sinon l'HDMI c'est clair que ça serait bien, sans parler du blue ray 
j'ai vu que certains s'etonnaient de l'intérêt du blue ray sur un portable, mais il y a bcp de gens qui branchent leur portable sur la tv quand ils sont chez eux...


----------



## guiguilap (27 Août 2008)

On écrit Blu-Ray...  Et non, je ne pense pas voir cela arriver de suite... 

Enfin rappelons tout de même que c'est les portables qui ont signé en premier l'arrivée d'Intel, donc ça serait quand même possible....


----------



## abcb73 (27 Août 2008)

lsr a dit:


> Ouais en plus ca augmenterait l'autonomie non ?



c'est clair, regarde le MBP avec un ecran *17"* + un CG il a la meme autonomie que le MB en 13"3 et un chipset et ca grace à l'ecran LED, le 15"4 il fait 30min de mieux que MB même si la batterie et un peu plus puissante, donc ecran led + nouveaux proco basse consommation on gagnerait clairement en autonomie  et moi c'est ce que j'attend le plus avec un poids plus light car maintenant tu as des 13"3 à1,9kg au lieu des 2,27kg du macbook.


----------



## macss (27 Août 2008)

J'ai quelques questions:
Admettons que le 9 septembre Apple sort un macbook en même temps que les ipods et qu'il est disponible à l'achat le jour même.  Est-ce que habituellement, Apple fournit à la demande ?  Est-ce que si je l'achète le jour du lancement je vais recevoir mon macbook dans les 2 semaines suivantes ?


----------



## dr-koopa (27 Août 2008)

macss a dit:


> J'ai quelques questions:
> Admettons que le 9 septembre Apple sort un macbook en même temps que les ipods et qu'il est disponible à l'achat le jour même.  Est-ce que habituellement, Apple fournit à la demande ?  Est-ce que si je l'achète le jour du lancement je vais recevoir mon macbook dans les 2 semaines suivantes ?



A par dernièrement avec les iphone 3G on l'offre a été engloutie par la demande je pense que si on commande le jour même de la sortie (car tout le monde a ça en tête) on peut espérée une livraison de 2 à 3 jours


----------



## lsol (27 Août 2008)

en tout cas la paye risque de bientot arrivé (debut de mois normalement) donc ça ferait du bien de pas devoir attendre des mois 

vite qu'ils sortent ces MB j'en peux plus moi, cette attente commence à me faire hésiter alors que je suis sur de ce que je fais :rateau:


----------



## miko974 (27 Août 2008)

Ça fait bien deux mois que tout le monde attend mais je crois que les deux semaines à venir vont être les pires... Je pense également que les HDMI+BD devraient être sur la gamme pro, beaucoup de marques les proposent déjà depuis un moment.

EDIT: il faut savoir que certaines marques  de TV LCD (notament Sony) limite la résolution d'entrée pour les prise DVI et VGA au HD ready (13**x7** un truc dans le genre), le seul moyen de disposer d'une résolution full HD à partir d'un ordinateur est alors d'utiliser une prise HDMI, d'où son intérêt.


----------



## lainbebop (27 Août 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Ça fait bien deux mois que tout le monde attend mais je crois que les deux semaines à venir vont être les pires... Je pense également que les HDMI+BD devraient être sur la gamme pro, beaucoup de marque les proposes déjà depuis un moment.



l'HDMI depuis plus d'un an sur les pc milieu de gamme... Ca doit encore etre une question de standard soutenu par telle ou telle marque...


----------



## Vivien (28 Août 2008)

Pour les loulous qui espéraient ardemment la rév en septembre, désolé mais apparemment va falloir (encore) attendre:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131529/les-nouveautes-apple-etalees-sur-trois-mois

+

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38904/ipod_macbook_macbook_pro_et_imac_le_programme_d_apple/

Comme le dit le proverbe Cupertinien : Wait, wait and wait again!!!


----------



## dr-koopa (28 Août 2008)

de plus si on en crois cette MAJ macG pas de gros changement en vue !! une ptite touche de relookage pour tout le matos, du multi touch, du blu-ray sans plus ...


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Août 2008)

arf  

Si c'est comme ca je vais devoir commencer l'année avec mon pc naaaaaaaaan


----------



## lainbebop (28 Août 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> de plus si on en crois cette MAJ macG pas de gros changement en vue !! une ptite touche de relookage pour tout le matos, du multi touch, du blu-ray sans plus ...




lol qu'est- ce qu'il te faut !
moi ça me suffit amplement, histoire qu'apple se remette au niveau de ses concurrent


----------



## ThoTokio (28 Août 2008)

"la révision des portables se ferait en octobre avec un design aluminium pour le MacBook"

Ouf, bah finalement j'ai bien fait de pas attendre.

Je l'aime le MacBook blanc laqué... :love: Je suis vraiment pas fan du gris alu...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Ah , enfin quelqu'un qui a du gout


----------



## bossdupad (28 Août 2008)

Comment c'est énervant d'attendre...

Message de désespoir inside .

Aller une petite info Steeve stp .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Désolé de dire mais vous auriez mieux fait de l'acheter un moi de juin votre macbook


----------



## Archon (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ah , enfin quelqu'un qui a du gout


ben sa c'est sur pourqu'oi acheter un ordinateur avec un superdrive, un puce graphique de ***** , alors que
dans un mois tu aura un nouvelle ordinateur 
, tout neuf 
avec une meilleur puce graphique,
un ecran LED,
un lecteur graveur 
, une meilleur autonomie 
, un poid surment plus leger
, mais comme tu dit c'est VRAI qu'il a du gout.( et toi aussi aparament)

remarque si tu choisi un ordinateur portable juste pour la beauté.....:mouais::mouais::mouais:

EDIT: j'avai oublier de préscicer qu'il aura peut etre une nouvelle coque alu peut etre moin estethique pour certain , mais plus fiable pour d'autre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Qu'en sais-tu ?
Le macbook , c'est pour l'os que je l'ai choisi mais avec une puce de merde , le macbook ne même pas 400...Bon , 550 pour être gentil


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Août 2008)

Octobre 
Mais ils ratent la rentrée...
Ils vont me rater aussi 
Dégouté !


----------



## bernacouri (28 Août 2008)

> , tout neuf
> avec une meilleur puce graphique,
> un ecran LED,
> un lecteur graveur
> ...



Où tu sais qu'il y aura tout ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Où tu sais qu'il y aura tout ça ?


Nul part , il rêve 
C'est une plaisanterie au cas ou...


----------



## ThoTokio (28 Août 2008)

Archon a dit:


> ben sa c'est sur pourqu'oi acheter un ordinateur avec un superdrive, un puce graphique de ***** , alors que
> dans un mois tu aura un nouvelle ordinateur
> , tout neuf
> avec une meilleur puce graphique,
> ...


Le MacBook actuel se suffit largement à lui-même. C'est déjà une sacré bête... Donc entre un MacBook gris alu avec quelques améliorations et un MacBook blanc actuel, je préfère le MacBook blanc.

Je pense que la seule chose qui me chagrinera sera l'écran LED... Mais bon tant pis.

Et les améliorations que tu donnes, c'est que du supposé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Tu penses avoir du LED , c'est pas cher le LED ?
Et puis , qu'on se le dise dans le mon pc un macbook vaudrait 500-600


----------



## Archon (28 Août 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Où tu sais qu'il y aura tout ça ?


ce sont des rumeur j'ai mis le peut etre car c'est pas moi qui les dit

EDIT supp car je m'abaiss  pas


----------



## Archon (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu penses avoir du LED , c'est pas cher le LED ?
> Et puis , qu'on se le dise dans le mon pc un macbook vaudrait 500-600


 
Un ecran LED n'est pas non plus ULTRA ultra cher, sa va pas te ruiner, (C pas obligé qu'il soit de base)

moi tout ce que je veut c'est l'ecran LED et la nouvelle puce graphique .
j'aime le design acteulle , tout est parfait


----------



## lsol (28 Août 2008)

rhooo m**** ça craint tout ça en même temps c'est que des rumeurs du moins espérons parce que maintenant que j'ai l'argent ça va être chiant d'attendre extrêmement même

vive le capitalisme n'est ce pas.......


----------



## lainbebop (28 Août 2008)

à part l'écran led qui reste une supposition pour le MB, tout le reste est très probable...
on parle du X4500 au lieu du X3100 pour le chip graphique,
l'autonomie sera très certainement améliorée, 
tout comme le poids, le MB est déjà très lourd pour sa taille
la coque alu, au moins plus de problèmes de fissures...

faudrait que certains apprennent à arrêter d'agresser les gens comme ça, on se demande où vous avez été élevés. (ou du moins relire la charte du forum)

après, il n'y a pas que dans le monde du PC où le MB coute 700&#8364;, il y a aussi aux USA...
d'où aussi peut-être l'espoir d'une baisse de prix, par le rééquilibrage du prix en fonction du rapport $/&#8364;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Archon a dit:


> Un ecran LED n'est pas non plus ULTRA ultra cher, sa va pas te ruiner, (C pas obligé qu'il soit de base)
> 
> moi tout ce que je veut c'est l'ecran LED et la nouvelle puce graphique .
> j'aime le design acteulle , tout est parfait


La puce graphique : quasi-sûr , l'ecran LED...:S
Ils ne peuvent pas mettre un x4100 HD sur le macbook ? 


			
				lainboop a dit:
			
		

> l'autonomie sera très certainement améliorée


Elle est déjà bonne l'autonomie non ?


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Août 2008)

j'ai du mal a comprendre certaine personne qui disent "le MB actuel est bien". Le monde informatique evolue, le mac doit suivrele rythme des évolutions technologique, meme si le MB n'est pas un avion de chasse tailler pour les derniers jeux vidéo...

Un LED ne serait pas de trop alors qu'il devient de plus en plus courant
Un poids plus faible aussi, alors qu'on le EEE et la portabilité sont de plus en plus mis en avant. 

Si apple n'avait pas su se renouveler et etre innovant, il ne serait plus là aujourdhui...


----------



## Archon (28 Août 2008)

c'est vrai que le rapport dollar euro n'est pas trés juste, sa nous ferait pas mal economiser


EDIT : pour l'autonomie actuelle du MB c'est vrai quelle est deja bien , mais avec la consomation des nouveau processeur elle sera encore mieu


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle est déjà bonne l'autonomie non ?



Qu'est ce que tu veux, tout les futurs acheteurs rêvent d'en avoir une plus grosse que les anciens :rateau:

Mais ni le X4500, ni l'écran LED, ni 20 min de + sur une autonomie de 4h30 en lecture video ne justifient un telle attente, quand a l'alu cela reste une affaire de gout mais sincerement anecdotique dans l'achat d'un ordinateur pour moi (j'achete un mac pour macos personnelement). Ces améliorations viendront mais ne changeront pas la vie de l'utilisateur, car le MB est deja tout a fait correct pour les usages qu'ils proposent (et jamais jamais apple ne changera sa grille de gamme/usage)



Enfin moi pour ce que j'en dit


----------



## lainbebop (28 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu veux, tout les futurs acheteurs rêvent d'en avoir une plus grosse que les anciens :rateau:
> 
> Mais ni le X4500, ni l'écran LED, ni 20 min de + sur une autonomie de 4h30 en lecture video ne justifient un telle attente, quand a l'alu cela reste une affaire de gout mais sincerement anecdotique dans l'achat d'un ordinateur pour moi (j'achete un mac pour macos personnelement). Ces améliorations viendront mais ne changeront pas la vie de l'utilisateur, car le MB est deja tout a fait correct pour les usages qu'ils proposent (et jamais jamais apple ne changera sa grille de gamme/usage)
> 
> ...




"ne justifient une telle attente" pour TOI !
pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de leur MB dans l'immédiat et qui peuvent attendre, l'attente est totalement justifiée...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2008)

quand cela fait 2 semaines qu'on pense acheter un ordinateur oui, mais certains attendent cette MAJ depuis plusieurs mois  ......


----------



## bernacouri (28 Août 2008)

Bah, quelqu'un avait dit que ce serait la pire erreur d'Apple que de ne pas sortir ces nouveaux engins à la rentrée, on verra bien. Pour certains c'est dans un peu plus d'une semaine quoi.


----------



## badboyprod (28 Août 2008)

Je vois que la news Mac Gé a fait réagir. Ceci dit si on reprend la news Apple insider pas à pas on voit que Mac Gé a fait quelques raccourcis... J'avais rédiger toute une partie explicant ce qu'Appleinsider sous entendez, mais tout s'est effacé et j'ai la flemme de reprendre...

En résumer:
- les iPods arrivent le 9 Septembre. Présentation + Vraissemblablement commercialisation dans la foulée.
- les MB et MBP devraient être présentés soit en même temps que les iPods avec commercialisation dans les semaines suivantes, soit présentés dans un autre événement et commercialisés dans la foulée fin septembre, voir début Octobre.
- Au programme des nouveautés, pour le MB, une coque Alu, et les codes ésthétiques du MBA et iMacs (clavier noir, forme arrondie...), un upgrade des composants et un nouveau processeur, différent de l'Intel Montevina et qui viendrait en complément du CPU. On peut donc penser à une puce WiMax, 3G ou Blu-Ray?
- Pour les MBP, même évolutions techniques que le MB plus d'autres. Et niveau design un changement profond aussi. 
- Les iMacs arriveraient en Novembre avec un upgrade matériel.
- Pas de news sur Mac Mini, mais il y a 5 mois des signes de vie auraient été reportés dans les labos Apple "produits accessibles financièrement". On pourrait donc s'attendre à voir débarquer un nouveau Mac Mini, ou un nouveau produit, reprenant le principe Mac Mini. Rappelons qu'un an avant sa sortie, Appleinsider, rapportait qu'un MB ultra-léger étant en développement (MBA) sur le campus Apple. On peut donc s'attendre un coup identique sur le Mini.

Bref, à suivre...


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Août 2008)

esperons debut octobre...


----------



## Hacklex (28 Août 2008)

Perso ma rentrée c'est en novembre, ..., mais je suis faible, et j'ai peur de craquer !!
dans le cas, ou les iPods sortent le 9 septembre comme prédit, aura t'on des infos sur la sortit des portables à ce moment là ?
Parce que le stresse liée au rumeur qui a priori continura jusqu'en octobre, risque de m'affaiblir encore plus !


----------



## Archon (28 Août 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> dans le cas, ou les iPods sortent le 9 novembre  !



9 septembre


----------



## Hacklex (28 Août 2008)

Oh en effet, petite confusion avec ma rentrée qui est le 9 novembre ^^


----------



## badboyprod (28 Août 2008)

Et les gars faut arréter de stresser.... Quand je lis les commentaires, ça fait peur parfois. Que ça vous intrigue, que ca vous excite, que ca vous taraude, je veux bien, mais de là à vous stresser... Et y a quand même plus stressant dans la vie, non? Enfin j'imagine que c'est un excès de parole!


----------



## Tchak (28 Août 2008)

Au fait, des infos sur la taille des nouveaux MB Alu ? (si ça se confirmait  bien sur )
Il y aura bien un 13 pouces au moins ou alors ils reprennent les coques de MB Pro actuel avec un minimum de 15 pouces ?


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2008)

Tchak a dit:


> Au fait, des infos sur la taille des nouveaux MB Alu ? (si ça se confirmait  bien sur )
> Il y aura bien un 13 pouces au moins ou alors ils reprennent les coques de MB Pro actuel avec un minimum de 15 pouces ?



nan nan tout le monde passe au 21', génération imac oblige :bebe:

On verra mais cela semble une évidence mon cher qu'ils garderont le 13' qui se vend si bien


----------



## Hacklex (28 Août 2008)

Tchak a dit:


> Au fait, des infos sur la taille des nouveaux MB Alu ? (si ça se confirmait  bien sur )
> Il y aura bien un 13 pouces au moins ou alors ils reprennent les coques de MB Pro actuel avec un minimum de 15 pouces ?



Moi j'ajouterais qu'un macbook alu 15" c'est tout simplement un macbook pro ...
C'est comme si on ajoutait la fonction téléphone à l'iTouch, c'est impenssable, l'écart entre les deux gammes n'existerait plus, et on ne verra jamais ça !


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Août 2008)

les ecrans vont p-e passé au 16/9eme ! Je sais plus quel constructeur a fait ca pour ses ecrans, sony je crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Non , acer


----------



## Ptimouss (28 Août 2008)

Sony aussi. http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProductCategory.action?site=voe_fr_FR_cons&category=VN+FW+Series


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> les ecrans vont p-e passé au 16/9eme ! Je sais plus quel constructeur a fait ca pour ses ecrans, sony je crois ?



ben ils sont pas en 4/3 non plus chez apple je te signale ... 16/10 non ?


----------



## abcb73 (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu penses avoir du LED , c'est pas cher le LED ?



SJ a déclaré qu'en 2009 tous les portables apple seraient équipé d'un ecran LED. comm il y aurait apparement un changement de coque, je pense qu'ils vont en profiter pour équiper la bête du LED au passage. mais bon on verra bien


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Août 2008)

+1


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> SJ a déclaré qu'en 2009 tous les portables apple seraient équipé d'un ecran LED. comm il y aurait apparement un changement de coque, je pense qu'ils vont en profiter pour équiper la bête du LED au passage. mais bon on verra bien



Ca peut être fin 2009


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Août 2008)

ouai enfin si y'a des nouveaux MB, c'est un peu con de pas les mettre tt de suite...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Non , justement , ça fait faire des économies et SJ ne dit pas toujours la vérité...
(les crt qui étaient morts alors que l'emac est sorti peu-après..)


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> SJ a déclaré qu'en 2009 tous les portables apple seraient équipé d'un ecran LED. comm il y aurait apparement un changement de coque, je pense qu'ils vont en profiter pour équiper la bête du LED au passage. mais bon on verra bien



Oui enfin bon le changement de l'un n'induit pas celui de l'autre (des dalles 13' compatibles ils en ont plein les MBA)

Je sais je fais l'avocat du diable mais c'est crevant de voir certains s'autopersuader par des logiques quasi-mathématiques que les nouveaux design arrivent... (surtout qu'on nous dit ca tous les 3 mois depuis 2 ans ...)

Je l'éspère aussi mais je reste sceptique s'tou !


----------



## dr-koopa (28 Août 2008)

tant pis je vais passer pour un gros naze mais c'est quoi l'avantage d'un écran LED ? plus lumineux ?


----------



## OuiOui (28 Août 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> tant pis je vais passer pour un gros naze mais c'est quoi l'avantage d'un écran LED ? plus lumineux ?



Il y a plusieurs avantages : meilleur autonomie, dalle éclairée de façon homogène, atteind sa puissance maximum d'éclairage instantanément au réveil, plus simple à changer en cas de panne...


----------



## abcb73 (28 Août 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> tant pis je vais passer pour un gros naze mais c'est quoi l'avantage d'un écran LED ? plus lumineux ?





OuiOui a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs avantages : meilleur autonomie, dalle éclairée de façon homogène, atteind sa puissance maximum d'éclairage instantanément au réveil, plus simple à changer en cas de panne...



en plus c'est plus ecologique car elle n'utilise pas de mercure


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Non , justement : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-08-28/#16919


----------



## abcb73 (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , justement : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-08-28/#16919



ben si c'est plus ecologique mais "peut etre" cancérigène si on ne prend pas de précaution uniquement pour ceux qui boss dans les usines pas les utilisateurs des ordinateurs


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Août 2008)

mais etienne aime bien tout contredire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Je ne contre-dis pas !
Je montre un fait ! 
Sinno , c'est pas bizarre d'apprendre une leçon sur un ecran ?


----------



## marcdehousse (29 Août 2008)

D'après Svmac.fr et Mobifrance, un brevet aurait été déposé pour un Mac Multitouch:

"_Apple__ prépare t-elle une Tablette multi-points ? En tout cas, on dirait bien que Cupertino mette toutes les chances et les technologies de son côté : un brevet, déposé en avril de cette année et long d'une cinquantaine de pages décrit en effet une tablette tactile et surtout, tous les «mouvements» («gestures») que les mains et les doigts peuvent appliquer sur l'objet sont détaillés._
_L'engin, qui semble mesurer 13 pouces (comme l'écran du __MacBook Air__), est doté non pas du système d'exploitation de l'iPhone, mais bien de Mac OS X. Lorsqu'on approche un doigt, une loupe apparaît qui permet par exemple de mieux voir les menus d'une application._
_Un clavier tactile est même disponible, gageons que la frappe soit rendue plus facile qu'avec les terminaux à écrans multi-touch d'Apple... Toutefois, rien ne sert de s'emballer : Apple dépose énormément de brevets qui ne se transforment pas forcément en produits."_

_...donc à prendre avec des pincettes _

in _http://www.mobifrance.com/news/2008-08-29/id12784/Apple---bient-t-une-tablette-multi-touch--/_


----------



## ThoTokio (29 Août 2008)

Ouais nan mais le Mac Multitouch, pas avant fin 2009, je pense...


----------



## badboyprod (29 Août 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> D'après Svmac.fr et Mobifrance, un brevet aurait été déposé pour un Mac Multitouch:
> 
> "_Apple__ prépare t-elle une Tablette multi-points ? En tout cas, on dirait bien que Cupertino mette toutes les chances et les technologies de son côté : un brevet, déposé en avril de cette année et long d'une cinquantaine de pages décrit en effet une tablette tactile et surtout, tous les «mouvements» («gestures») que les mains et les doigts peuvent appliquer sur l'objet sont détaillés._
> _L'engin, qui semble mesurer 13 pouces (comme l'écran du __MacBook Air__), est doté non pas du système d'exploitation de l'iPhone, mais bien de Mac OS X. Lorsqu'on approche un doigt, une loupe apparaît qui permet par exemple de mieux voir les menus d'une application._
> ...


 
Vu sur Appleinsider et Mageneration... On apprend un peu plus le fonctionnement d'une telle interface. Et si c'était ça le produit en question qui va faire baisser radicalement la marge d'Apple dans les mois à venir... Ca ferait sens:
- Un produit technologique avancé
- Une baisse de la marge pour offrir un produit qui coute cher à fabriquer, mais est vendu à un prix attractif
- Un produit sur lequel les concurrents ne pourront s'aligner tant en termes financier que technologique.
=> L'iTablet. Bon maintenant faudra peut être revoir Leopard, car je pense que ca va demander une interface un peu particulière...


----------



## tamèrenshort (29 Août 2008)

je pense qu'il serait trop tot pour sortir ces tablettes multitouch; imaginez taper sur un clavier virtuel tel que celui du MODBOOK, c'est très loin d'être ergonomique tout ca...
ensuite, rien que le fait de regarder un écran qui est posé sur une table au lieu de regarder un écran qui est en face de soi peut provoquer des points dans le dos, ainsi que des douleurs dans le cou... les constructeurs devraient penser à remédier à ces deux petits détails avant de sortir ces tablettes...


----------



## dr-koopa (29 Août 2008)

personnellement la tablette ça sera sans moi !! il manque le toucher dans la génération touch (sa parait bizarre dit comme ça :rateau, le contacte du clavier et de la souris !


----------



## lainbebop (29 Août 2008)

lol arretez de dire qu'il n'y a pas de marché pour ces tablettes !!!
le succes de l'iphone (une tablette miniature en somme) a ouvert la brèche...
alors certes une tablette ne se met pas dans la poche, mais l'usage n'est pas celle d'un pc fixe non plus, on ne va pas rester 3h devant sa tablette à taper sa these ou son mémoire, donc pas de pb de mal de dos... (enfin à ce que j'ai entendu, les utilisateurs d'iphone n'ont pas ce pb de santé !)
après c'est clair que moi non plus je n'irai pas acheter ce "gadget" mais je suis sûr que certaines personnes en auront l'utilité


----------



## greggorynque (29 Août 2008)

les architectes ! ! !


----------



## marcdehousse (29 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> les architectes ! ! !


 
... pas faux. Il faut aussi noter qu'un tel outil permettrait à Apple de s'intégrer dans la grande distribution: ces Macs tactiles seraient idéals pour des commerciaux...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Pour les profs aussi 
En tout cas , j'ai essayé un tablet hp et il etait vraiment bien quoique un peu lent sous vista..


----------



## Piixel (29 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde, jsuis en direct de l'apple store de la 5th avenue a NY... Bon selon vous, j'achete maintenant profitant du dollars ou j'attends la MAJ ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (29 Août 2008)

Ben comme d'habitude, la seule règle qui se vaut parmi toutes les rumeurs c'est d'attendre jusqu'à ce qu'on craque.

Maintenant bon, tu ferais mieux d'attendre tout indique une MAJ d'ici 2 mois.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Achète , avec le cours /$ , même si il y a une maj tu es gagnant


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (29 Août 2008)

Petite question au passage: croyez-vous qu'Apple intégrera une sortie HDMI sur les prochains MacBooks? On en trouve sur pas mal de portables win$ alors je me posais la question...


----------



## havez (29 Août 2008)

Sur le MacBook,non. (pas de CG mais un chipset)
Sur le MacBook pro,possible car la carte est assez puissante.
Sur le MacBook Air,idem que le MacBook.


----------



## greggorynque (31 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Achète , avec le cours /$ , même si il y a une maj tu es gagnant



+1, profite (en plus les claviers QWERTI ont les chiffres en bas  )


----------



## Kritzkopf (31 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Achète , avec le cours /$ , même si il y a une maj tu es gagnant



J'ai totalement oublié le cours /$ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> +1, profite (en plus les claviers QWERTI ont les chiffres en bas  )



IL n'y en a plus sur les azerty ? obligé d'écrire avec la touche maj enfoncée ? C'est pourri ça 
@kritzkopf : ne l'oublie jamais en cette periode :rateau:


----------



## Piixel (31 Août 2008)

Salut tt le monde !!! Bon j'ai cédé et me suis pris un Macbook et un Pro !!!! lol Le clavier QWERTY estune merveille d'ergonomie quand on a l'habitude !!!! Et ah oui, j'oubliais... Je revend le Macbook Blanc à 2,4Ghz celui que ca interesse....


----------



## greggorynque (31 Août 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Salut tt le monde !!! Bon j'ai cédé et me suis pris un Macbook et un Pro !!!! lol Le clavier QWERTY estune merveille d'ergonomie quand on a l'habitude !!!! Et ah oui, j'oubliais... Je revend le Macbook Blanc à 2,4Ghz celui que ca interesse....



le problème du qwerty reste les accents


----------



## Piixel (31 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> le problème du qwerty reste les accents



Détrompe toi ! ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça la peuve lol é è ç !!!!!! Juste appuyez sur Option et une lettre....:rateau:


----------



## jeremyzed (31 Août 2008)

la fnac brade les macbook...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

La fnac ne brade pas  (sur le site)


----------



## jeremyzed (31 Août 2008)

si...

100  de moins pour les adhérents sur les 250 GO.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

C'est toujours comme ça...j'ai une vieille pub du mois de fevrier/avril..


----------



## Vivien (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une ptite question concernant l'Apple Store Education:

Quels renseignements demande l'Apple Store Education pour prouver que l'on est étudiant? Et demande t'il une preuve à chaque fois?


----------



## Setankin (1 Septembre 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Détrompe toi ! ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça la peuve lol é è ç !!!!!! Juste appuyez sur Option et une lettre....:rateau:




Je pense me prendre un Qwerty mais la seule chose qui me fait peur ce sont les accents! Pourrais-tu s'il te plait m'éclairer pour faire ces accents justement. Comment faire é è ç û ü par exemple (ainsi que ). Car j'ai lu qu'il fallait appuyer sur plusieurs touches pour faire un malheureux accent ce qui ne semble pas si pratique.. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> J'ai une ptite question concernant l'Apple Store Education:
> 
> Quels renseignements demande l'Apple Store Education pour prouver que l'on est étudiant? Et demande t'il une preuve à chaque fois?


Ils demandent la carte étudiant ; là par contre , je sais pas mais c'est un mac/an..


----------



## ThoTokio (1 Septembre 2008)

Vivien a dit:


> J'ai une ptite question concernant l'Apple Store Education:
> 
> Quels renseignements demande l'Apple Store Education pour prouver que l'on est étudiant? Et demande t'il une preuve à chaque fois?


Moi ils ne m'ont rien demandé...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Je pense a une maj au mois d'octobe et septembre pour les ipod


----------



## badboyprod (1 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je pense a une maj au mois d'octobe et septembre pour les ipod


:rateauour de la news c'est de la news!! :rateau:

Je vais même rajouter, moi je vois bien les iPods mise à jour le 9 Septembre. Allez je suis fou, je me lance!


----------



## lainbebop (1 Septembre 2008)

Allez, faites comme moi, pour me faire patienter je viens d'acheter un iPhone *l'attente est bcp moins dure avec ce nouveau joujou


----------



## badboyprod (1 Septembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Allez, faites comme moi, pour me faire patienter je viens d'acheter un iPhone *l'attente est bcp moins dure avec ce nouveau joujou


Et si on en a déjà un? on doit en racheter un deuxième?


----------



## miko974 (1 Septembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Allez, faites comme moi, pour me faire patienter je viens d'acheter un iPhone *l'attente est bcp moins dure avec ce nouveau joujou


Je songe à acheter un itouch pour patienter aussi, sa change rien en fait, obligé d'attendre quand même jusqu'au 9 septembre, on ne sait jamais...:rose:


----------



## lainbebop (1 Septembre 2008)

oui en plus pour le touch, il y aura peut-être l'offre de rentrée avec le remboursement de l'ipod pour un mac acheté


----------



## jeremyzed (1 Septembre 2008)

moi j'aime pas l'iphone Jeprefere le black berry, les truc tactile j'aime pas


----------



## greggorynque (1 Septembre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> moi j'aime pas l'iphone Jeprefere le black berry, les truc tactile j'aime pas


----------



## brucetp (1 Septembre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> moi j'aime pas l'iphone Jeprefere le black berry, les truc tactile j'aime pas



merci schtroumpf grognon pour ta participation


----------



## miko974 (1 Septembre 2008)

Encore une promo sur les macbook pro : matériel.net offre Parallels Desktop V3 pour tout achat d'un macbook pro avant le 14 septembre. Encore un signe d'une MAJ sous peu ?


----------



## Piixel (1 Septembre 2008)

ce genre de promo est assez courant... Je rappelle par ailleurs que je revends un Macbook blanc tout neuf 1030 euros voir annonce ds la rubrique appropriée du site..


----------



## bossdupad (2 Septembre 2008)

Les Apple Store n'ont pas l'air de vouloir fermer aujourd'hui...


----------



## badboyprod (2 Septembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Les Apple Store n'ont pas l'air de vouloir fermer aujourd'hui...


La MAJ des apple store a lieu généralement a 9H US Time. Soit 15h chez nous. Donc bon jusque là c'est encore normal. Mais de toutes façons il ne devrait pas y avoir de MAJ avant la semaine prochaine....

Edit: Ca se confirme, il est 15h et les stores sont toujours ouverts.


----------



## Wren (2 Septembre 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> Mais de toutes façons il ne devrait pas y avoir de MAJ avant la semaine prochaine....


 
c'est sur qu'à force de dire ça toutes les semaines depuis 2 mois, à un moment donné ça finira par arriver...


----------



## badboyprod (2 Septembre 2008)

Wren a dit:


> c'est sur qu'à force de dire ça toutes les semaines depuis 2 mois, à un moment donné ça finira par arriver...


 
En même temps il y a un événement Apple qui est planifié le 9 Septembre... Donc bon...


----------



## miko974 (2 Septembre 2008)

Même si les portables ne devraient pas être mis à jour avant octobre, j'espère qu'ils les présenteront la semaine prochaine en même temps que les Ipods, sa nous aiderait à patienter... ou pas


----------



## Hacklex (2 Septembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Même si les portables ne devraient pas être mis à jour avant octobre


Dis pas des truc comme ça toi ... 
on aura les nouveaux portables a partir du 9 septembre et pi c tout !!


----------



## Setankin (2 Septembre 2008)

L'ennui c'est que la date du 9 septembre n'a pas été confirmée (a ma connaissance) par Apple, et à une semaine de l'évènement quelques cartons d'invitations ne seraient-ils pas de rigueur?


----------



## Jeromac (2 Septembre 2008)

Et peut être qu'il n'y aura pas de mise à jour du tout... et peut être que je vais attendre toutes les semaines en me disant : "bon si la semaine prochaine il n'y a pas de mise à jour, je passe commande"... et peut être que Apple prend un malin plaisir à nous voir souffrir dans l'attente d'un hypothétique macbook... 

Bon, on verra la semaine prochaine. Je le sens bien pour la semaine prochaine perso. Remarque, je le sentais bien aussi aujourd'hui, et la semaine dernière, et aussi la semaine d'avant encore.

Je partais pour acheter un macbook noir, puis vu le chipset je me suis orienté vers le macbook pro, et finalement je ne suis plus très sûr... C'est malsain tout ça, alors pour me faire patienter, je tappe "macbook unpacking" sur youtube et compagnie... je crois que c'est encore plus malsain d'ailleurs.


----------



## Ptimouss (2 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> C'est malsain tout ça, alors pour me faire patienter, je tappe "macbook unpacking" sur youtube et compagnie... je crois que c'est encore plus malsain d'ailleurs.


Toi aussi ?  moi je rajoute iMac 24 histoire de souffrir atrocement  Et n'oublie pas Flickr et compagnie... :rateau:

Je ne tiendrais pas jusqu'en octobre ou novembre pour les iMacs...


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2008)

Setankin a dit:


> L'ennui c'est que la date du 9 septembre n'a pas été confirmée (a ma connaissance) par Apple, et à une semaine de l'évènement quelques cartons d'invitations ne seraient-ils pas de rigueur?



Je me pose exactement la même question  
La date du 9 est il me semble une rumeur lancée par AppleInsider et/ou le blogueur Kevin Rose rien de très officiel...


----------



## badboyprod (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui ce n'est qu'une rumeur, mais la blogosphèr entière parle de cette date, et plusieurs signes font penser que ca sera bel et bien ce jour là:
- La MAJ iPod ont toujours lieu début Septembre
- Les case des iPod 4G sont déjà dispo

Attendre trop ferait qu'Apple raterait sa rentrée. Bref on verra mardi prochain si la rumeur se confirme.... Allez plus qu'une semaine, le plus dur a été fait!


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> Oui ce n'est qu'une rumeur, mais la blogosphèr entière parle de cette date, et plusieurs signes font penser que ca sera bel et bien ce jour là:
> - La MAJ iPod ont toujours lieu début Septembre
> - Les case des iPod 4G sont déjà dispo
> 
> Attendre trop ferait qu'Apple raterait sa rentrée. Bref on verra mardi prochain si la rumeur se confirme.... Allez plus qu'une semaine, le plus dur a été fait!



Je suis d'accord avec toi on aura vraisemblablement droit à de nouveaux iPod la semaine prochaine mais en ce qui concerne les macbook (pro et non pro) il ne faut pas compter dessus il n'y aura pas de "special event" il faudra attendre octobre...  (sinon les invitations pour la presse seraient déjà envoyées)


----------



## Morneithan (2 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas je m'étonne de la politique d'Apple concernant ces sorties.
Car même si elle reste compréhensible du point du vue commercial, où à partir du moment où un nouveau modèle est officiellement annoncé, la grande majorité des personnes attendent sa sortie pour switcher; cela reste quand même assez restrictif.

En effet, une personne souhaitant switcher ou renouveler son matériel, mais n'ayant aucune idée de la sortie du produit, se voit face à la décision d'attendre où non, et de se retrouver déçu si le produit sort une semaine après...
Même si on achète un mac pour MacOS et non forcément pour le matos qu'il y a dedans, prendre une machine Apple c'est pas comme acheter une bagette de pain, et 1700 pour un MBP ce n'est pas rien, d'où la décéption quand on achète une machine (car même si MacOS est excellent, du moins d'après ce que je peux en lire, payer autant pour le matériel qu'il y a dedans, ca revient presque à une licence MacOS à 300/400...) qui ne vaut pas son prix, pour voir la mise à jour quelques temps plus tard.

De plus, même si se passer d'un ordinateur portable pendant quelques temps après la rentrée est possible en soi, il faut tout de même reconnaitre qu'il est plus agréable de pouvoir se familiariser avec sa machine quelques temps avant, je pense surtout aux switcheurs qui comptent utiliser leur portable pour le travail/les études, et ceux qui en font un usage spécifique (montage video, etc...) sans avoir utilisé de Mac auparavant.

Donc même si la politique d'Apple est compréhensible commercialement parlant (surtout qu'une personne qui "craque" et achète un MB/MBP juste avant la MàJ est aussi interressante pour Apple qu'une personne prenant le nouveau modèle, tant qu'elle prend du Mac); je trouve que ca manque quand même d'un compromis, comme une annonce officielle des changements à venir quelques temps avant par exemple, afin que les gens sachent si c'est interressant pour eux d'attendre ou pas (quelqu'un ne jouant pas ou ne faisant pas de montage photo/video n'a pas de raison d'avoir une meilleure carte graphique, la présence ou non du Blu-Ray peut en influencer certains, etc...)

Voilà pour mon pavé, ca fait du bien de le sortir ... 

En dehors de ça: Vivement la mise à jouuuuuur !!


----------



## Hacklex (2 Septembre 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> mais en ce qui concerne les macbook (pro et non pro) il ne faut pas compter dessus il n'y aura pas de "special event" il faudra attendre octobre...  (sinon les invitations pour la presse seraient déjà envoyées)


Je te trouve bien sur de toi

d'abord je pense qu'il y aura un spécial event en septembre, et je vous rapelle qu'il n'y a pas que le "9" en septembre, il y a aussi le 16, le 23 et le 30, la date du 9 étant une rumeur on peu s'attendre à tout !!!

De plus, j'estime, qu'il n'est pas très intelligent de sortit une nouvelle gamme de portable, en octobre, pile entre la rentrée et noël !! les achats de rentrée étant déja fait, et ce de noël pouvant encore attendre ... Financièrement pas interessant après les millions dépensé pour les nouvelles bêtes !!

Donc, personnelement, je vois, soit : 
- Une refonte des portables pour un nouveau design (alu pour mcbk et ligne mcbk air sur les nouveaux mcbk pro), annoncé en même temps que les nouveaux baladeurs
- Ou alors une simple baisse des prix pour la rentrée, et une mise a jour majeur pour le premier semestre 2009 

Voilà, c'est pas que je veuille que les nouveauté sorte au plus vite, c'est simplement que si j'étai a la place de iPapy c'est ce que je ferais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Ca sera en Octobre et pas en septembre


----------



## macss (2 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca sera en Octobre et pas en septembre


Steve Jobs se cache-t-il derrière ce nick ?


----------



## macss (2 Septembre 2008)

Engadget viens de confirmer un apple event le 9 septembre  mais juste pour les IPODs mais on ne sait jamais.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

macss a dit:


> Steve Jobs se cache-t-il derrière ce nick ?



Bopf, non, juste un enfant un peu trop sûr de lui.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Tu sais , c'est logique : ils sortent des ipod en septembre , il ne vont pas sortir des mac's en même temps (faut qu'ils ecoulent les stocks aussi..).


----------



## Hacklex (2 Septembre 2008)

oui mais tout le monde n'a pas la même logique

On saura dans moins d'une semaine maintenant, quelle logique la pomme applique !!

en attendant, personne ne peu dire 





etienne000 a dit:


> Ca sera en Octobre et pas en septembre


A moins que tu sois en effet le fils caché de steve jobs


----------



## bernacouri (2 Septembre 2008)

> De plus, j'estime, qu'il n'est pas très intelligent de sortit une nouvelle gamme de portable, en octobre, pile entre la rentrée et noël !! les achats de rentrée étant déja fait, et ce de noël pouvant encore attendre ... Financièrement pas interessant après les millions dépensé pour les nouvelles bêtes !!



Ils sont pas sortis en février 2008 les derniers MacBook ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Septembre 2008)

Ca y est c'est confirmé: SPECIAL EVENT LE 9 SEPTEMBRE! 

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-09-02/#16954

Mais il semblerait que ce ne soit que pour les iPod comme en témoigne l'affiche...


----------



## macss (2 Septembre 2008)

Je l'ai déja dit...


----------



## Jeromac (2 Septembre 2008)

Pas de Macbook de prévu dans le special event du 9 septembre, faut il en conclure qu'il n'y a pas de Macbook de prévu très prochainement ?

Mais en ce qui concerne les précédentes mises à jour, y avait-il toujours des annonces avant leurs sorties sur l'Apple Store ? Je croyais qu'habituellement Apple sortait les nouveaux produits et qu'on était au courant uniquement lorsqu'on les voyait sur l'AS... alors dans ce cas quelle importance qu'Apple fasse mention ou pas des éventuels Macbook pour le 9 ?


----------



## badboyprod (2 Septembre 2008)

Il y aura peut être un one more thing, à la fin de la présentation? Sait on jamais...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Pas de Macbook de prévu dans le special event du 9 septembre, faut il en conclure qu'il n'y a pas de Macbook de prévu très prochainement ?
> 
> Mais en ce qui concerne les précédentes mises à jour, y avait-il toujours des annonces avant leurs sorties sur l'Apple Store ? Je croyais qu'habituellement Apple sortait les nouveaux produits et qu'on était au courant uniquement lorsqu'on les voyait sur l'AS... alors dans ce cas quelle importance qu'Apple fasse mention ou pas des éventuels Macbook pour le 9 ?


Bonne question !:mouais: 
Mais en tout cas, jusqua maintenant tout les produits que j'ai acheté une misa a jour est sortie un mois aprés:rateau: ! J'espère que cette fois ce ne sera pas le ca !
Ps Si il y a une mise a jour, je l'attend avec impatience !


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Bonne question !:mouais:
> Mais en tout cas, jusqua maintenant tout les produits que j'ai acheté une misa a jour est sortie un mois aprés:rateau: ! J'espère que cette fois ce ne sera pas le ca !
> Ps Si il y a une mise a jour, je l'attend avec impatience !



On peut dire que t'es victime d'une véritable malédiction... :rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> On peut dire que t'es victime d'une véritable malédiction... :rateau:


On peut le dire, dés qu une mise a jour sort, je l'achète ! En espérant qu'il ne l'améliore pas un mois aprés !:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## kevinh44fr (2 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu sais , c'est logique : ils sortent des ipod en septembre , il ne vont pas sortir des mac's en même temps (faut qu'ils ecoulent les stocks aussi..).



pourquoi ils pourraient pas? Les gens peuvent acheter un ipod et un mac...je comprend pas trop là


----------



## lainbebop (2 Septembre 2008)

je ne  sais plus trop où j'avais lu ça, mais une fois apple a sorti ses nouveaux macbook (qui n'étaient pas annoncés) la semaine suivant la presentation des nouveaux ipod...
Donc tout reste possible


----------



## xao85 (2 Septembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> je ne  sais plus trop où j'avais lu ça, mais une fois apple a sorti ses nouveaux macbook (qui n'étaient pas annoncés) la semaine suivant la presentation des nouveaux ipod...
> Donc tout reste possible



Quoi va falloir attendre encore une semaine! :rateau:

Le nombre de suicide sur macG risque d'être trop important; ou ils risque de tous achetez un Pc. Ce qui est du pareil au même, vous me direz!


----------



## Morneithan (2 Septembre 2008)

N'empêche, cette attente fais disparaître la petite once d'hésitation qui pourrai survenir chez l'acheteur au moment de cliquer sur "Acheter" sur l'Apple Store... les gens auront tellement attendu qu'ils ne regarderons les nouvelles specs des MB/MBP qu'après avoir passé la commande !


----------



## lainbebop (2 Septembre 2008)

Bah de toutes façons, ça ne pourra être que mieux, surtout s'il prix reste le même ou baisse un peu comme l'a laissé sous-entendre une news...


----------



## Piixel (3 Septembre 2008)

Apple quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Bon , vu que mon book est vendu , j'attends la maj avec impatience : j'espère juste un gma x4100 ou un x 4100HD (on peut rêver ).


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon , vu que mon book est vendu , j'attends la maj avec impatience : j'espère juste un gma x4100 ou un x 4100HD (on peut rêver ).


Sur un macbook ?
Ce serai le rêve ! Une carte graphique HD, capable de lire les blueray !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Oui sur un macbook , tu sais sur les ordis sony à 1000 , il y a du x4100HD


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Je sais, mis ce serais mieux que ce soit un ordinateur signé Apple !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'au lieu de faire un nouveau design , un dd plus gros , plus de mémoire...Ils devraient 
mettre un meilleur chip et une meilleur connectique car si psystar gagne > plus besoin de mac pour y mettre os x et si c'est le cas (perso) j'achète un pc mieux et moins cher pour y mettre os x


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Justement, MAC OS X ne marche pas sur Pc parceque ce sont des composants spéciaux .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Os x marche sur un pc , c'est juste illégal


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Os x marche sur un pc , c'est juste illégal



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Car il doit être installé sur un mac


----------



## badboyprod (3 Septembre 2008)

Chers amis, sans vouloir faire de fausse joie, ou jouer le jeu des rumeurs, il semblerait que l'événement du 9 Septembre soit plus que le renouvellement des Nanos et du Touch... Tout d'abord on devrait y voir iTunes 8, avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités, notamment dans la visualisation. Et peut être plus?

One East Coast journalist, who writes for a big news weekly, said Apple PR called and urged him to fly to San Francisco next week for the press event.
 Apple just told me its a big deal and I should try to be there, said the journalist, who asked to remain anonymous.


Un journaliste de la cote Est, qui écrit pour un grand hebdomadaire, rapporte que les RP d'Apple l'ont appelé et ont insisté pour qu'il soit présent lors l'événement de la semaine prochaine à San Francisco.
"Apple m'a juste de dit qu'il s'agissait d'un Gros deal, et que je devrais essayer de venir" précise le journaliste qui demande à rester anonyme.


Alors plus que des simple iPod et iTunes? Un nouveau produit? Des MB/MBP? Un nouveau mini? ou alors simple rumeur pour entretenir le Buzz?


source:http://cultofmac.com/apples-sept-9th-event-is-a-big-deal/2675


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Ca commence a devenir exitant !


----------



## lainbebop (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Pourquoi ?




c'est légal aux USA mais cette pratique est contraire aux principes de l'UE...
il avait été prévu que l'utilisateur pourrait choisir son OS indépendamment du hardware pour les machines de bureau dans les grandes surfaces et autres darty, mais ça a été refusé par luc chatel...
Ce n'est à mon avis qu'une question de temps pour que la vente OS/hardware soit dissocié, que ça plaise ou non à apple...


http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-te...ploitation-luc-chatel-refuse-de/1387/0/253607


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Je viens juste de voir un reportage O1.net qui fesit uune demonstration de MAC OS X qui tournait sur PC, mais pas trés bien.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Os x marche sur un pc , c'est juste illégal





lanceloth a dit:


> Pourquoi ?





etienne000 a dit:


> Car il doit être installé sur un mac



Qu'est-ce que c'est constructif comme débat...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est constructif comme débat...


Oui ! lol
Guiguilap :Mais dit qui c'est dans le message perso !


----------



## ThoTokio (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ca commence a devenir exitant !


Je vois pas en quoi...

Ça sera juste sur l'iPod et iTunes, pas besoin de fantasmer sur les MB(P).

Pas avant octobre, on vous dit. 

Si vous n'arrivez pas à attendre patiemment, faites comme moi : arrêtez d'attendre et achetez !


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Octobre 2008 ou 2009 ?
Pour moi la solution est direct : il faut que j'économise et attendre d'avoir l'argent !
Dsl pour l'orthographe, mais j'écris de mon iTouch !


----------



## ThoTokio (3 Septembre 2008)

Bah... 2008.


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Ouf ! 2008 ! Mais c'est éxitant parcequ'il risque d'avoir de grosses annonces.
J'écris de mon iTouch !


----------



## badboyprod (4 Septembre 2008)

Apparemment on peu oublier iTunes unlimited

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...t_event_macs_high_priority_in_enterprise.html

Par contre moi je ne sais pourquoi, mais je sens bien quelque chose en plus des iPod. Autant l'année dernière y avait un restylage de toute la gamme + le nouveau touch. Autant cette année, d'après les rumeurs, y aurait juste le nouveau nano et un léger restylage du touch... Est ce que ca mérite un évènement pareil. D'après ce que je disais hier, il semblerait qu'il y aie bien plus que ça... Je continue à espérer pour ma part...


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Ben alors, espérons tous !
J'adorerais voir apparaitre un noouveau Macbook !


----------



## bossdupad (4 Septembre 2008)

Peut être que Apple va vendre exclusivement des pack iPod + Macbook et plus d'iPod " ( entre guillemet ) classique " à l'unité. Sur les Macbook il y aurait le nouveaux iTunes de préinstallé avec le droit de telecharger de la musique en illimité.

Elle vous plait ma théorie qui ne tiens pas debout  .

Ca ferais plaisir à tout le monde au moins .


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Peut être que Apple va vendre exclusivement des pack iPod + Macbook et plus d'iPod " ( entre guillemet ) classique " à l'unité. Sur les Macbook il y aurait le nouveaux iTunes de préinstallé avec le droit de telecharger de la musique en illimité.
> 
> Elle vous plait ma théorie qui ne tiens pas debout  .
> 
> Ca ferais plaisir à tout le monde au moins .


Trés bonne théorie !  !


----------



## lalou (4 Septembre 2008)

Ben moi quand je n'ai pas les finances, il y a les maj qui sortent et quand je les ai, ce sont les rumeurs :rose:
Depuis le temps que je veux me payer un macbook, je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup d'attendre début octobre!


----------



## dr-koopa (4 Septembre 2008)

ba on va attendre le 9 pour voir et si il n'y a rien on va se dire "je vais attendre jusqu'à debut octobre voir"


----------



## tamèrenshort (4 Septembre 2008)

hey petit article sur clubic : officialisation des annonces du 9 septembre et... mais, ils parlent des macbooks et macbooks pros?! je ne rêve pas! pour une fois un petit signe de vie de notre cher steve...

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-159548-apple-des-annonces-le-9-septembre.html

*"l'arrivée d'iTunes 8.0, d'éventuels nouveaux Mac (mises à niveau des Macbook Air, Macbook ou iMac) et la sortie de Mac OS X 10.5.5."*

que faut-il comprendre exactement? est-ce une lueur d'espoir ou encore une put*n de rumeur de m*rde ?


----------



## abcb73 (4 Septembre 2008)

tamèrenshort a dit:


> hey petit article sur clubic : officialisation des annonces du 9 septembre et... mais, ils parlent des macbooks et macbooks pros?! je ne rêve pas! pour une fois un petit signe de vie de notre cher steve...
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-159548-apple-des-annonces-le-9-septembre.html
> 
> ...



Pour moi le terme "éventuelle", veut dire que c'est une simple possibilité, mais en aucun cas une information fiable sur un MAJ MB MBP.


----------



## Piixel (4 Septembre 2008)

J'penses pas qu'il va y avoir de MAJ Macs le 9... Apple va faire un Buzz autour d'iTunes et des iPods et en refera un en octobre...


----------



## dr-koopa (4 Septembre 2008)

:sick: trêve de pessimisme SVP !!! on y crois on y crois !!!! même sans sortir de mac steve pourrait nous en dire un peu plus nan


----------



## Piixel (4 Septembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> :sick: trêve de pessimisme SVP !!! on y crois on y crois !!!! même sans sortir de mac steve pourrait nous en dire un peu plus nan



il est pas trop bavard l'bestiau


----------



## kevinh44fr (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi je trouve ça bizarre qu'Apple veut faire parler d'elle en Septembre ET Octobre...
Il y'a eu aucune manifestation depuis Juin et y'en aurait 2 à suivre ?
Je vois plus tout en même temps ou rien ensuite, mais pas 2 event.
Si il y'a mise à jour des portables en octobre, ce sera sans event, donc une maj mineur.
Fin ché pas, mais bon, en 2 mois, 2 apparitions, ça fait beaucoup non?


----------



## lainbebop (4 Septembre 2008)

ouï ça coûte cher en petit four :d


----------



## Piixel (4 Septembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ouï ça coûte cher en petit four :d



 :rateau:


----------



## Jarod03 (5 Septembre 2008)

peut importe quand ils sort pour moi ( la MBP ), ce que j'espère, c'est un lecteur blue ray, un ecran haute definition qui le lise parfaitement, une nouvelle carte graphique que la super mauvaise 8600GT et une petite maj du processeur / disque dur ( un petit 7200tr/min d'origine ça serait pas mal à ce prix la ).

Si ya ça, je lui saute dessus !


----------



## Piixel (5 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> peut importe quand ils sort pour moi ( la MBP ), ce que j'espère, c'est un lecteur blue ray, un ecran haute definition qui le lise parfaitement, une nouvelle carte graphique que la super mauvaise 8600GT et une petite maj du processeur / disque dur ( un petit 7200tr/min d'origine ça serait pas mal à ce prix la ).
> 
> Si ya ça, je lui saute dessus !



Bin moi j'pense que cette config comme tu la cites tiens la route...


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Bin moi j'pense que cette config comme tu la cites tiens la route...



Ca peut bien tenir, maintenant reste a voir qu'est ce qu'Apple va annoncer.


----------



## bernacouri (5 Septembre 2008)

Vu que la journée est le 9, est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre à voir au moins les iPod en magasin le lendemain ou pas ?


----------



## OuiOui (5 Septembre 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Vu que la journée est le 9, est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre à voir au moins les iPod en magasin le lendemain ou pas ?



Mauvais sujet  
Pour ta question la réponse est non, il faudra attendre une semaine au moins selon les magasins, si tu veux te procurer l'iPod le plus rapidement possible il faudra commander sur l'AppleStore pareil en ce qui concerne les macbook s'ils sont révisés...


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Ben espérons qu'il soit réviser, ou rien du tout.
Mistere total. 
Par contre, j'aimerais qu'ils baissent un peu les prix.


----------



## dr-koopa (5 Septembre 2008)

je pense que Steve Job rigolerais bien en lisant ce forum


----------



## ndeclochez (5 Septembre 2008)

Vivement mardi....Et alors je prendrais ma décision pour "switcher"....


----------



## lainbebop (5 Septembre 2008)

d'après la news on peut encore attendre !


----------



## Jeromac (6 Septembre 2008)

ndeclochez a dit:


> Vivement mardi....Et alors je prendrais ma décision pour "switcher"....



Je pensais en faire de même.

Ceci dit, d'après un ami à moi qui travaille chez Apple, les Macbook seront logiquement mis à jour en octobre, pas avant. Attention, là encore, avis à prendre avec des pincettes, car d'après ce que je vois, les employés de chez Apple n'en savent pas plus que nous.

Personellement, ce que je souhaiterai, c'est que les nouveaux Macbook soient présentés mardi prochain. Je pense qu'une fois au courant, ce sera plus facile d'attendre leurs sorties 

Et juste pour le fun : moi j'aimerai voir un Macbook Pro avec le clavier du Macbook classique (voir même du Macbook Air puisque celui-ci est rétro-éclairé), une autre carte graphique (une carte qui ne présenterait pas de problème de surchauffe, par exemple), des disques durs à 7200 rpm de base (pourvu que le gain soit constatable et que ça n'augmente pas la chaleur dégagée), et puis... ben... qu'ils sortent déjà, je crois que ça sera déjà un bon début.


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Septembre 2008)

Généralement la gamme public des portables Apple est renouvelé entre septembre et octobre . Je ne pense pas que ça va être ce 9 septembre mais plus début octobre


----------



## marcdehousse (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

D'après Macplus, la qualité des composants utilisés par Apple dans ses Iphones et la dernière version d'Ipod serait en déclin. ( http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19561-apple-moins-exigeante). Ma question est: risquons-nous de voir une baisse similaire sur les composants de macbooks et macbooks pros? Si tel est le cas, ne vaut-il peut être pa mieux se rabattre su un macbook pro de dernière génération?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> D'après Macplus, la qualité des composants utilisés par Apple dans ses Iphones et la dernière version d'Ipod serait en déclin. ( http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19561-apple-moins-exigeante). Ma question est: risquons-nous de voir une baisse similaire sur les composants de macbooks et macbooks pros? Si tel est le cas, ne vaut-il peut être pa mieux se rabattre su un macbook pro de dernière génération?



A ce compte là, mieux vaut acheter un ibook et un powerbook d'occasion, c'est là qu'a eu lieu le vrai déclin pour les macs.


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Quand on personalise notre Mac, le composant est cher, mais il y a aussi le cout de la maneauvre inclu.


----------



## Hacklex (6 Septembre 2008)

nouveaux iPods + Itunes 8 ... ça fait un peu léger la Keynote
Avec ça jpense à une nouveauté comme pour le passage Mini > Nano
ou alors de nouveaux Ordi avec blue-ray + monteriva + SSD en option sur toutes les gammes
Et puis que serai une keynote sans "one more thing ..."

Plus que 3 jours ...


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Ou sinon, augmenter la puissance du Mac Mini.


----------



## guiguilap (6 Septembre 2008)

Moi je pense que la MÀJ des Macs aura lieu le 16 septembre. Voilà pourquoi :

- Keynote iPod + iTunes toujours indépendantes jusqu'à maintenant
- Arrêt de l'offre iPod offert avec l'achat d'un mac aux U.S. s'arrête comme par hasard la veille du mardi 16...


----------



## marcdehousse (6 Septembre 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> Avec ça jpense à une nouveauté comme pour le passage Mini > Nano"


 
C'est-à-dire? C'est pas déjà un iPod Nanon maintenant?

Guiguilap, je comprends ton raisonnement, mais n'empêche que ce serait un peu poussé: tu achètes ton mac et paf le lendemain t'as une MAJ! Je pense qu'il devraient laisser une marge, et si ils font comme tu dis, ben c'est pas très moral


----------



## Archon (6 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je pense que la MÀJ des Macs aura lieu le 16 septembre. Voilà pourquoi :
> 
> - Keynote iPod + iTunes toujours indépendantes jusqu'à maintenant
> - Arrêt de l'offre iPod offert avec l'achat d'un mac aux U.S. s'arrête comme par hasard la veille du mardi 16...





et cette offre en france hmmm?????


----------



## guiguilap (6 Septembre 2008)

Normalement elle aurait dû commencer... Enfin peut être le 9 avec les nouveaux iPod ?


----------



## Morneithan (6 Septembre 2008)

@marcdehousse: C'est déjà pas très moral de ne donner aucune information sur l'évolution d'un tel produit (qui vaut son pesant d'or) à la base, donc bon, faire sortir les nouveaux du jour au lendemain ça reste dans la lignée...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Morneithan a dit:


> @marcdehousse: C'est déjà pas très moral de ne donner aucune information sur l'évolution d'un tel produit (qui vaut son pesant d'or) à la base, donc bon, faire sortir les nouveaux du jour au lendemain ça reste dans la lignée...


On peut le discuter, je pense que chaque entreprise a sa manière de faire, et franchement, je préfère celle d'Apple et de Google...
Que celle de samsung, ou de MS.

Je reste sur mes positions: MacBook Pro révisé avant MacBook.
Et le titre de post: on y croit plus, puisque la rentrée est passée...


----------



## Hacklex (6 Septembre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> C'est-à-dire? C'est pas déjà un iPod Nanon maintenant?


Nan je pense a un changement comme il y en a eu une à l'époque pour le passage de l'ipod mini à l'ipod nano 
Par exemple un truc qui arriverai pour remplacer l'ipod classic

De toute façon s'il n'y à aucune révision des ordinateurs, on aura notre dose de rumeur à partir du 10 ...
Tout ce que je souhaite c'est une petite annonce de Steve du genre "new notebooks comming soon"
histoire de pas acheter un macbook pro le mercredi et de voir une nouvelle gamme debarquer la semaine suivante


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et le titre de post: on y croit plus, puisque la rentrée est passée...



Moi j'y crois encore, ma rentrée étant début octobre !!!! ahaha


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Moi j'y crois encore, ma rentrée étant début octobre !!!! ahaha


Tu est en quelle classe ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Tu es en quelle classe ?



Disons qu'il n'habite pas en France! 
De toute manière, les Mac, proprement dit, ne seront révisés qu'après lancement des nouveaux iPod, donc Octobre ou après.

Un lancement simultané de produits n'est pas bon...
On ne se focalise pas sur un seul produit, mais l'intérêt est partagé entre ceux-ci.

De plus se dire:
"Ah tiens, nouveaux iPod, je vais en acheter un!"
Et un mois plus tard:
"Ah enfin les nouveaux Mac, hop, je change..."
Est bien souvent plus efficace qu'un:
"Ah tiens, nouveaux Mac et nouveaux iPod, hop, je change mon mac et j'achète un nouvel iPod"



Voilà pourquoi en Septembre: pas de nouveaux Mac!


----------



## Morneithan (6 Septembre 2008)

Moué...c'est juste, mais bon, qui peut se payer un iPod neuf , puis 2 ou 3 semaines après un MB/MBP neuf derrière peut tout se payer d'un coup...

@Macuserman: Oui, leur politique peut sembler meilleure que celle de certaines autres grandes boîtes, mais bon, je trouve qu'ils pourraient donner un peu plus d'infos, comme le contenu de leur prochaines MàJ sans forcément donner la date, ce qui permettrai aux acheteurs potentiels de pouvoir se décider en fonction de leur besoin réel...


----------



## greggorynque (6 Septembre 2008)

Morneithan a dit:


> Moué...c'est juste, mais bon, qui peut se payer un iPod neuf , puis 2 ou 3 semaines après un MB/MBP neuf derrière peut tout se payer d'un coup...
> 
> @Macuserman: Oui, leur politique peut sembler meilleure que celle de certaines autres grandes boîtes, mais bon, je trouve qu'ils pourraient donner un peu plus d'infos, comme le contenu de leur prochaines MàJ sans forcément donner la date, ce qui permettrai aux acheteurs potentiels de pouvoir se décider en fonction de leur besoin réel...



t'a raison, tu connais bcp de boite qui veulent passer des mois à vide sur certains modèles parce qu'ils ont annoncé la MAJ ?

N'oubliez pas qu'apple a moins de 20 produits sur le marché, la moindre baisse des ventes de l'un d'entre eux leur coute cher.

Prevenir les gens tard est tout à leur avantage ...


----------



## labooll (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
J'ai été à la fnac qui présentait la nouvelle gamme apple, je confirme que pour eux la nouvelle gamme c'est la gamme actuelle. Sinon quelques infos sur l'Iphone, rien de bien exeptionel, des évolutions logiques à venir (vidéo, tchat, ...).


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

La FNAC, même si je compte acheter mon matos chez eux (carte réduc' 5%), je pense que ce sont ceux qui sont les moins biens formés et informés...

Vidéo sur iPhone: bof, je vois pas d'intérêt avec du 2MP.
ichat: on a déjà IM+...alors voilà quoi.

PS: Greggorynque a parfaitement ciblé ce que je voulais dire!


----------



## swiss_mac (6 Septembre 2008)

Comme je l'ai dit sur les news, il y a de très fortes chances que de nouveaux portables sortent mardi ou durant le mois de septembre. En Suisse, l'offre neptun commence le 8 septembre et dure jusqu'au 28 septembre. Comme par hasard, Apple cette fois tarde à donner les spécifications et les prix des modèles alors qu'ils devraient l'avoir fait depuis un moment...c'est un très bon signe de sortie pour mardi! Franchement si c'était exactement les mêmes modèles que la dernière session neptun (en février ou mars avec les macbooks actuels), ils ne mettraient pas tant de temps à négocier, etc, ce serait simplement les mêmes offres ou des offres similaires. C'est clair qu'ils peuvent pas faire des offres si de nouveaux modèles sortent entre le 8 et e 28. Après est-ce que ce sera des MB ou des MBP aucune idée, mais je trouve que le design des MB commence à sérieusement à dater et j'en veux un pour remplacer mon Powerbook G4 titanium qui a 5 ans. Et ils vont pas faire un special event à San Francisco simplement pour la sortie de nouveaux ipods.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse voilà ce qui figure sur leur site (le type m'a aussi dit qu'ils n'en savent pas plus si ce n'est qu'Apple ne leur envoie par les offres qu'ils attendent comme d'habitude):
_
Apple Models Fall 2008

The Apple offers for the coming Neptun sales window have not yet been defined. Negotiations with Apple are proving to be unexpectedly time consuming such that we can not yet publish any specification or pricing information.

We are sorry for any inconvenience and kindly ask for your understanding.

The Neptun team            _


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Tu est en quelle classe ?



En 2ème année de Master...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> t'a raison, tu connais bcp de boite qui veulent passer des mois à vide sur certains modèles parce qu'ils ont annoncé la MAJ ?
> 
> N'oubliez pas qu'apple a moins de 20 produits sur le marché, la moindre baisse des ventes de l'un d'entre eux leur coute cher.
> 
> Prevenir les gens tard est tout à leur avantage ...


Oui  : microsoft


----------



## Genghis (6 Septembre 2008)

Bon, en début de semaine je suis allé chez un Apple premium resseller (DXM à Rennes) avec une copine pour qu'elle rachète un nouveau Macbook suite à un vol. Moi je croyais pas vraiment à une mise à jour des MB et MBP pour le 9 septembre, seulement des annonces iPod, mais le vendeur a précisé que pour lui la nouvelle gamme de portable arriverait bien soit le 9 soit le 16 puisque selon lui, cela faisait trois semaines qu'ils étaient incapable de se fournir en MB. Pour lui cette pénurie de stock signifiait donc uen mise à jour imminente...

Je vois mal Apple ne plus mettre sur le marché de portables jusqu'à début octobre. En même temps, c'est vrai qu'au vu de l'invitation à l'event du 9, je vois mal ce que ferait les portables là-bas; mais bon peut-être qu'Apple à dans la manche un nouveau service iTunes à destination de ses ordis portables ... ?


Une seule solution : wait and see


----------



## swiss_mac (6 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben voilà, ça va dans le même sens... Pour moi l'invit veut strictement rien dire, let's rock ça peut vouloir dire n'importe quoi, ça veut juste dire qu'il va y avoir des nouveautés cool, mais c'est pas forcément en lien ni avec la musique ni avec les ipods, ou pas seulement. Ce serait même beaucoup trop téléphoné qu'ils mettent un portable sur l'invit.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Juste une remarque en passant...

Je ne connais pas beaucoup de marques informatiques ou autres qui sont capables de créer ça...
*Un Post sur MacBook: 52.000 visites.
*Un Post (mon post! ) sur MacBook Pro: 43.000 visites.

Vous en connaissez vous ?

Apple est tout simplement "extra" ordinaire!


----------



## swiss_mac (6 Septembre 2008)

Sont pénibles surtout oui, on en a marre d'attendre...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

swiss_mac a dit:


> Sont pénibles surtout oui, on en a marre d'attendre...



Rien ne t'empêche d'en acheter un, mais actuel...
Et toi ça fait combien de temps que tu attends?

Une info: moi ça fait 18 mois.
Alors dans le genre "on en a marre d'attendre", parle pour toi!


----------



## swiss_mac (6 Septembre 2008)

Lol, suis pas quelqu'un de patient, bonne exercice... c'est juste que je pars aux USA dans un an et d'ici je veux changer ma vieille bête, ça fait un moment que j'y pense, mais dans l'absolu il y a rien qui urge, si ça vient pas tout de suite, je peux attendre encore. Ce que je ne veux pas c'est acheter maintenant et dans deux semaines pouf un nouvau design sort et déjà l'achat est has been, non merci, ça va tellement vite déjà dans l'informatique donc je veux au moins qu'au moment où je l'achète ce soit le plus récent possible.


----------



## Hacklex (6 Septembre 2008)

18 mois que tu attent ? 
ça veut dire que t'a connu minimum 2 mise a jour, sans acheter ? 
Donc rien ne nous dit que tu va acheter encore après la prochaine révision ? 

tu attend quoi exactement ? Des proc 4Ghz, 32Ghz de Ram, 1To SSD, MBP 17" à moins de 2 kilo ?


----------



## Morneithan (6 Septembre 2008)

18 mois ?

T'aurais largement eu le temps de prendre ton MB/MBP il y a au moins 2 release ... 

()

[EDIT] Grilled


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> 18 mois que tu attends ?
> ça veut dire que t'as connu minimum 2 mises a jour, sans acheter ?
> Donc rien ne nous dit que tu va acheter encore après la prochaine révision ?
> 
> tu attends quoi exactement ? Des proc 4Ghz, 32Ghz de Ram, 1To SSD, MBP 17" à moins de 2 kilo ?



2 fois le verbe attendre, 2 fois écrit différemment...
Oui, j'attends depuis 18 mois, et oui, j'ai vu défilé 2 MàJ.
Tu demandera à Divoli, Melaure et d'autres encore si rien ne vous (enfin te dit) dit que je vais acheter la prochaine MàJ...

Bilan: augmentation des perfs de 40% environ, doublement des coeurs et diminution des prix.
Entre temps, c'est vrai, il y a eu un imprévu, j'ai mon portable qui m'a lâché (enfin c'est un peu compliqué), et j'ai acheté un Dell...

Ensuite, pour ce qui est des specs.: elle est bien bonne, mais bon, un processeur 2.4Ghz me suffit, ensuite, 250Go de HDD me suffisent aussi, je suis intéressé par le 15.4", et enfin, la RAM se calcule en Méga-octet, pas en Méga-hertz...


----------



## Hacklex (6 Septembre 2008)

j'étais sûre que j'aurais dû mettre des smileys, ... là tu t'es sentis attaqué
mais pour moi quelqu'un qui attent(d)(s)(ent?) 18 mois sans acheter (ayant a deux reprise l'occasion d'acheter ) :S c'est quelqu'un qui n'achètera jamais 
et puis divoli et melaure ... hey ben je les connais pas moi 
si tu regarde bien je suis juste membre "junior" avec une orthographe de membre junior, des connaissances en info de membre junior 
Sur ce bonne soirée, je te souhaite vraiment de l'acheter ton MBP, mais tes suffisance ne sont elle pas déja disponible depuis février ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Hacklex a dit:


> j'étais sûre que j'aurais dû mettre des smileys
> Là tu t'es sentis attaqué
> mais pour moi quelqu'un qui attend 18 mois sans acheter (ayant eu à deux reprises l'occasion d'acheter ), c'est quelqu'un qui n'achètera jamais.
> Et puis Divoli et Melaure ... hey ben je les connais pas moi.
> ...



Quelque peu, et c'est à ton honneur de t'en être rendu compte...
Donc je t'ai expédié une réponse sans appel. 

Mais d'un autre côté, j'ai fait exprès de ne pas en mettre dans ma réponse! 
Mel' et Divoli, tu les connaîtras, sois en sur!
Mais je ne suis pas quelqu'un qui achète jamais, si j'en pas acheté l'iPhone V1, c'est parce que j'attendais le 3G, et je l'ai acheté quelque temps plus tard.

Et maintenant, je te remercie de ton souhait pour moi, j'attends Nehalem, voilà pourquoi je n'achète pas encore, de plus, si les prochains ne me vont pas, j'économiserais 400&#8364; sur les actuels modèles. 
En plus, maintenant que j'ai fixé ma date d'achat (oui, c'est en janvier...) pourquoi ne pas attendre encore un peu?! 

Bonne soirée à toi aussi. 


PS: surveille de près ton orthographe grammaire! 

EDIT:
J'ai peut-être un millier de messages à mon actif, mais dois-je pour autant te mépriser ? Pas du tout, c'est ma réponse, voilà pourquoi je t'ai pris au sérieux!


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> La FNAC, même si je compte acheter mon matos chez eux (carte réduc' 5%), je pense que ce sont ceux qui sont les moins biens formés et informés...


Et la c'est la rentré et ils te réduisent le prix de 100euros !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Et la c'est la rentré et ils te réduisent le prix de 100euros !


Et lors des changements de gamme, les prix sont minorés de 400&#8364;...


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Ce qui ne fais pas cher !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ce qui ne fais pas cher !


Bah c'est simple, ils vendront les MacBook Pro actuels au prix de 1399&#8364;, et franchement, à ce prix là, plus aucun excuse de ne pas avoir de Mac!


----------



## Florian.C (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Dites moi, n'ayant pas le courage (et pourtant l'envie) de relire entièrement le post, je suis à la recherche d'une âme sympa prête à me briefer concernant les MAJ prévues pour la nouvelle collection des MAC??!! 

Enfin, je crois que c'est ça... SVP, tenez moi au courant de l'info. Je viens d'acheter mon Mac, ça m'embêterait d'avoir acheter un matériel en "fin de vie de commercialisation", même si je ne pourrais rien y changer&#8230;

Dites moi tout SVP


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Florian.C a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dites moi, n'ayant pas le courage (et pourtant l'envie) de relire entièrement le post, je suis à la recherche d'une âme sympa prête à me briefer concernant les MAJ prévues pour la nouvelle collection des MAC??!!
> 
> ...



---> Envoie moi un MP, d'accord! 
Tu y mets toutes tes questions!


----------



## Florian.C (6 Septembre 2008)

Très bien chef


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Florian.C a dit:


> Très bien chef


Ya pas de quoi, c'est mon Job...
Et puis hésites pas à tartiner!


----------



## Florian.C (6 Septembre 2008)

Questions larges pour le moment, je serais pénible un peu après 

Bonne soirée à tous, je reviens quand j'aurais pris connaissance de tout ça.


----------



## marcdehousse (7 Septembre 2008)

Je vais devenir fou si il y a rien mardi moi


----------



## Raul10 (7 Septembre 2008)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de mise à jour mardi. De plus, comme Apple n'a pas pour habitude de donner les spécificités de ses produits à l'avance, il ne faut pas espérer un miracle...


----------



## dr-koopa (7 Septembre 2008)

personnellement j'espère pas un miracle ! j'espère juste un "MAJ coming soon" parce que si on me donne pas d'info j'achète un Macbook mardi !!


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> personnellement j'espère pas un miracle ! j'espère juste un "MAJ coming soon" parce que si on me donne pas d'info j'achète un Macbook mardi !!


Il faut pas croire l'incroyable...
Mardi rien ne concernera les Mac, à moins que "Let's Rock" présente un produit: "Mac + iPod"...mais bon, ça m'étonnerait quand même...

Tu peux acheter Lundi à mon avis...


----------



## lainbebop (7 Septembre 2008)

Mais non, les MB et MBP c'est du 100%, si c'est pas mardi ça sera après, mais ils arrivent !!! patience!


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Ils arrivent, ah bah ça c'est clair...

Et de la patience il en faut, mais de moins en moins, parce qu'on parle d'Octobre, donc bon, 1 mois c'est pas grand chose pour des bêtes pareilles! 

Reste à savoir (ou à voir) si l'attente aura été justifiée...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Reste à savoir (ou à voir) si l'attente aura été justifiée...



Je suis près à parier que le lendemain de la sortie il y en aura pour initier le successeur de ce fil et se masturber la tête pendant 6 mois sur le prochain modèle.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je suis près à parier que le lendemain de la sortie il y en aura pour initier le successeur de ce fil et se masturber la tête pendant 6 mois sur le prochain modèle.


T'es prêt à parier quoi?
C'est moi le successeur ?


----------



## Archon (7 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ils arrivent, ah bah ça c'est clair...
> 
> Et de la patience il en faut, mais de moins en moins, parce qu'on parle d'Octobre, donc bon, 1 mois c'est pas grand chose pour des bêtes pareilles!
> 
> Reste à savoir (ou à voir) si l'attente aura été justifiée...



je suis totalement d'accrod , sur le faite que sa sera octobre (j'espere me trompé)
moi pour ma part d'orénavant je vois bien soit le 30 septembre (dernier mardi en septembre)
ou le 7 octobre (soit le prémier mardi de octobre)

hmmm 
et pour le let's rock.. j'ai cherché jusqu'a aujourd'hui sur differente source, et je ne vois aucun lien, entre cette phrase et les eventuels nouveau macbook.:mouais:
pour moi sa reste des new Ipods, et Itunes.

???


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Septembre 2008)

Haha, ça me fait rire : J'avais écrit ici en juin (je crois) pour dire que j'attends la MAJ mais j'y crois pas avant septembre et je m'étais limite fait injurier. Bien que moi aussi la MAJ je la voudrais bien ! 
Bon mais, attendons et nous verrons, c'est pas compliqué !


----------



## swiss_mac (7 Septembre 2008)

Ben voilà, Neptun a sorti ses offres, donc c'est mort, pas de nouveaux modèles mardi, en tout cas jusqu'au 28 septembre, peut-être en octobre...


----------



## lainbebop (7 Septembre 2008)

swiss_mac a dit:


> Ben voilà, Neptun a sorti ses offres, donc c'est mort, pas de nouveaux modèles mardi, en tout cas jusqu'au 28 septembre, peut-être en octobre...






			
				swiss_mac a dit:
			
		

> Pas de panique, il y aura de nouveaux portables mardi. En Suisse, l'offre neptun commence le 8 septembre et dure jusqu'au 28 septembre. Comme par hasard, Apple cette fois tarde à donner les spécifications et les prix des modèles alors qu'ils devraient l'avoir fait depuis un moment...c'est un bon signe de sortie pour mardi!




Il faudrait que certains arrêtent de se croire plus intelligent que tout le monde, en décrétant la mise à jour (ou pas) tel ou tel jour.
un peu d'humilité, vous n'en savez rien, faites comme tout le monde, il n'y a qu'à attendre.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Ouai...c'est pas faux, mais cruement dit! 

Il faut faire des pronostiques, du genre:
"La mise à jour se fera peut-être le 8 septembre"
"J'espère la MàJ pour le 28..."

mais dire: 
"La MàJ est le 28" ou peu importe la date, c'est pas vraiment un "pronostique".
Ou pronostic, comme vous voulez! 

Moi je reste: je dirais volontiers Octobre 08' pour la MàJ! 

Les Américains ayant toujours une longeur d'avance sur nous, ils ont un dicton:
WAIT & SEE...

respectons-le et prenons exemple!


----------



## Morneithan (7 Septembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Il faudrait que certains arrêtent de se croire plus intelligent que tout le monde, en décrétant la mise à jour (ou pas) tel ou tel jour.
> un peu d'humilité, vous n'en savez rien, faites comme tout le monde, il n'y a qu'à attendre.



Dans ce cas autant supprimer ce topic, qui n'est qu'une succession de "Ca va sortir !" et "vivement que ca sorte !".

On est là pour partager nos infos et attendre/esperer (souffrir ), donc si tout le monde s'arrête de partager ses petites rumeurs persos ce topic risque de pas vivre longtemps.

(j'espère ne pas être trop cru moi non plus)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Disons que ton post n'est pas dutout cru, mais le précédent:
efficace, mais cru! 

Exactement Morneithan, on est là pour ça! 


Sur ce: Good night guys!


----------



## lainbebop (7 Septembre 2008)

Morneithan a dit:


> Dans ce cas autant supprimer ce topic, qui n'est qu'une succession de "Ca va sortir !" et "vivement que ca sorte !".
> 
> On est là pour partager nos infos et attendre/esperer (souffrir ), donc si tout le monde s'arrête de partager ses petites rumeurs persos ce topic risque de pas vivre longtemps.
> 
> (j'espère ne pas être trop cru moi non plus)




oui on est là pour partager nos info (dans le cas précédent il déduit la vérité absolue à partir d'une info qui n'a rien à voir) et nos impressions, mais pas pour étaler notre science infuse...

pour ma part je le sens bien pour mi- ou fin-septembre, c'est pas pour autant que je dis : "attention voilà les nouveaux macbook pour le 23, et pas pour le 9."

tout est question de retenue, il faut arrêter d'affirmer n'importe quoi quand on n'a aucune source...
Quand on ne sait pas, on suppose


----------



## swiss_mac (8 Septembre 2008)

Mon dieu mes pauvres, vous y captez rien et par-dessus le marché vous insultez les gens. Je vais arrêter de perdre mon temps à vous poster des infos si c'est pour être reçu comme ça, j'ai vraiment autre chose à faire.

Tant que les tarifs Neptun n'étaient pas sorti c'était bon signe, ensuite j'ai updaté puisqu'ils sont finalement sortis à la dernière minute. Ensuite j'ai jamais dit qu'il y aurait une sortie le 28, j'ai dit que c'était la fin de la session Neptun et que donc une éventuelle sortie ne se ferait pas avant cette dates, autrement personne voudrait acheter des anciens modèles au même prix que les nouveaux.


----------



## marcdehousse (8 Septembre 2008)

Allons allons ne nous enflammons pas comme ça! C'est juste un topic pour les sorties, il faut pas que ça devienne une raison pour se taper dessus


----------



## dr-koopa (8 Septembre 2008)

swiss_mac : reste calme personne ne t'a insulté "lainbebop" est juste frustré de pas voir venir la MAJ qu'on attend tous 

personnellement je pense que ce topic sert au moins a une chose : On réfléchit vraiment au fait qu'on a ou pas la patience d'attendre la maj !!


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2008)

Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini les deux là...
Je vais en prendre un pour taper sur l'autre si ça continue...

Lainbebop: ne lui parle pas sur ce ton...il t'a rien fait, et même si affirmé c'est pas ce qu'il faudrait faire, c'est pas une raison pour que tu partes en vrille...

Et swiss_mac: personne ne t'insulte, même pas lainbebop...
Alors arrête de dire ça! 
Maintenant, il serait préférable pour vous deux et pour ce post que vous vous calmiez...

Sans chercher à faire la loi, je trouve débile qu'à cause de deux "énergumaines" (un plus responsable que l'autre d'ailleurs); ce post vienne à fermer ou tout autre chose regrettable...

Si un Modo passe par là, il pensera peut-être comme moi, mais il aura bien plus de possibilités d'actions que la prévention par la parole...

Alors du calme! On est zen!


----------



## NightWalker (8 Septembre 2008)

je veille... :modo:


----------



## marcdehousse (8 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Alors du calme! On est zen!


 

Ahoooooooooooooom...Ahoooooooooooooom...!!! Je sens des mises à jour qui vont faire plaisir demain, memesicestpaslesmacbooks....  Ahoooooooooom

Bon ok je m'en vais


----------



## lsol (8 Septembre 2008)

j'aimerais quand même savoir qu'est ce qui vous fait dire que ce sera un mardi ......

vous engueulez des membres quand ils donnent des dates mais qu'est ce qui prouve que ça sera un mardi???


----------



## Jeromac (8 Septembre 2008)

lsol a dit:


> j'aimerais quand même savoir qu'est ce qui vous fait dire que ce sera un mardi ......
> 
> vous engueulez des membres quand ils donnent des dates mais qu'est ce qui prouve que ça sera un mardi???



Apparement les mises à jour chez Apple tombent trop souvent les mardis pour que ce soit juste une coïncidence... Mais là encore oui ça peut aussi tomber un dimanche


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui, les MàJ tombent souvent un mardi, mais nous pourrions nous dire: "pourquoi Mardi?"...
*Après un bon week-end de préparations...
*Après la reprise du travail par une majorité...

Maintenant, on verra demain! 

Oui, DEMAIN S'ANNONCE COMME UN BON JOUR PLEINS DE NOUVELLES...


----------



## ndeclochez (8 Septembre 2008)

Chic chic ! 
Vivement demain (à19h?...) pour savoir ce que Apple va nous offrir de neuf à croquer sous la dent....
J'ai hâte de switcher pour un bijou....Personnellement je ne peux plus supporter Windows depuis que j'ai travaillé avec un mac.:love:
Encore un jour....

PS: ce post (et ce forum) est quand même très intéressant il nous permet de bien réfléchir et de bien choisir notre futur achat.

Tchuss


----------



## dr-koopa (8 Septembre 2008)

si ça se trouve demain c'est noël :bebe:


----------



## marcdehousse (8 Septembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> si ça se trouve demain c'est noël :bebe:


 
Haha ouais en quelques sortes, enfin j'espère!
Dites, J'ai vu qu'il y avait une Apple Expo à la porte de Versailles Du 17 au 20 Septembre. Ce serait pas une bonne raison pour faire une MàJ demain?
Maintenant je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> Haha ouais en quelques sortes, enfin j'espère!
> Dites, J'ai vu qu'il y avait une Apple Expo à la porte de Versailles Du 17 au 20 Septembre. Ce serait pas une bonne raison pour faire une MàJ demain?
> Maintenant je dis ça, je dis rien...



Ce serait surtout une bonne raison pour qu'Apple participe à cette expo, mais ce n'est même pas le cas. Ils se contrefichent donc de cette date.


----------



## marcdehousse (8 Septembre 2008)

Excuses-moi iPantoufle, mais une Apple Expo sans Apple, c'est un peu ... Une voiture sans moteur non?
Comment c'est possible?


----------



## Ptimouss (8 Septembre 2008)

En tous cas, il faudra surveiller les tarifs de ces nouveaux iPods, pour voir si les propos de Oppenheimer n'étaient pas seulement de la poudre aux yeux.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131627/oppenheimer-apple-va-ajuster-ses-marges

Cependant, si aucune baisse significative n'intervient demain, cela ne veut peut-être pas dire qu'il n'y en aura pas, mais que Apple ne commence pas sa nouvelle politique tarifaire avec les iPods (alors, avec les nouveaux MB/MBP ?).

Quoi qu'il en soit, s'il y a une baisse générale demain, il y aura de quoi se réjouir pour la suite des produits Apple.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2008)

Apple n'organise pas ce salon...

Il est dédié au monde Apple, mais cette année, le principal interressé a dénié l'invitation...


----------



## marcdehousse (8 Septembre 2008)

Ah ok pas cool ça... Espérons au moins qu'il auront de quoi se réjouir, même si le principal intéressé sera absent.


----------



## Raul10 (8 Septembre 2008)

Espérons que demain, avant de partir, Steve Jobs nous fasse le coup du... One More Thing... et qu'il nous parle des MacBook/Pro...

Sinon, la keynote sera t'elle diffusé sur Internet en direct ?


----------



## Ukhy (8 Septembre 2008)

ndeclochez a dit:


> Chic chic !
> Vivement demain (à19h?...) pour savoir ce que Apple va nous offrir de neuf à croquer sous la dent....



19H en France ou aux Etats-Unis ?


----------



## ndeclochez (8 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble que l'info sera à 19h chez nous (en France) et à 10h aux États Unis...


----------



## Ukhy (8 Septembre 2008)

Et ben, il est matinal Steves !!! Tant mieux pour nous.


----------



## dr-koopa (8 Septembre 2008)

macG a prévu de faire suivre la kenote en direct ou pas ???


----------



## Bibibear (9 Septembre 2008)

ndeclochez a dit:


> Il me semble que l'info sera à 19h chez nous (en France) et à 10h aux États Unis...


Oula, je crois que tu t'enflammes un peu, il n'y a pas 9h de décalage entre la France & les USA. 

C'est 5 ou 6 selon si l'on prend la côte ouest ou la côte est.


----------



## Jeromac (9 Septembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Oula, je crois que tu t'enflammes un peu, il n'y a pas 9h de décalage entre la France & les USA.
> 
> C'est 5 ou 6 selon si l'on prend la côte ouest ou la côte est.



Attention, les USA sont un petit peu plus grand que la France.

New York = -6h
San Francisco = -9h

Je crois que Apple est basé pas loin de San Francisco en Californie, donc c'est bien un décalage de 9h.


----------



## lainbebop (9 Septembre 2008)

lol tu croîs qu'il nu a qu'une heure entré les 2 côtes ??
C'est bien 9 pour la côte ouest et 6h c'est pour la côte est...


----------



## lainbebop (9 Septembre 2008)

arf grillé a cause de Safari iPhone qui plante


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Y a du soleil, je sens que c'est une bonne journée! Les Macsbooks seront peut-être là


----------



## lainbebop (9 Septembre 2008)

mdr !
le problème c'est que même si les MB sont là ce soir, la fin de notre calvaire est encore loin d'être fini !
le temps qu'ils soient dispo, que la commande arrive...


----------



## Morneithan (9 Septembre 2008)

Mais au moins ils seront là ! 

Ca soulagerai déjà d'un poids tout le monde, surtout que si il s'en sortent mieux que pour les premiers iPhone, la livraison ne sera pas trop longue non plus.

Et puis, ça fera également plaisir de renommer le topic en "Nouveau MB/MBP, le déballage, vos premières impressions !" :love:

Mais bon, avant tout ca, allons tous brûler un cierge e n priant que que SJ annonce cette MaJ...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Septembre 2008)

Morneithan a dit:


> Mais au moins ils seront là !
> 
> Ca soulagerai déjà d'un poids tout le monde, surtout que si il s'en sortent mieux que pour les premiers iPhone, la livraison ne sera pas trop longue non plus.
> 
> ...



C'est clair que je vivrais tellement mieux quand ces nouveaux ordis seront annoncés ... D'ailleurs il est certain qu'ils vont révolutionner l'informatique ! ! !
Heureusement que je me prive d'ordinateur depuis des mois pour cette revolution videoludique, car les autres ordinateurs passerot pour des raves a coté de la puissance du nouveau macbook 

je continue ? 

sincerement vous me faites mal parfois...


----------



## Morneithan (9 Septembre 2008)

Et bien oui, je vivrais mieux mon achat.
Pourquoi ? Parce que cracher presque 1800&#8364; d'un coup, que ce soit pour un PC neuf/d'occasion/Linux/MacOS/Windows, peut importe, et bien ça me fait mal au c** !
Pourquoi ? Et bien parce que chez moi l'argent ne tombe pas des arbres (attention, je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas), et de fait, si je dois me payer une machine pour les 5/6 prochaines années (qui me servira de machine principale, je n'aurai pas d'autre machine vu que celle d'où j'écris est en passe d'être vendue), je veux ce qu'il y a de mieux sur le moment, pour que ça me dure le plus longtemps possible, et le mieux possible.

Ca va révolutionner l'informatique ? Non, mais ça je le cherche pas, je veux juste rentabiliser mon argent, car pour l'instant les MBP sont loin, très loin d'avoir un bon rapport qualité prix, même si l'OS proposé est fabuleux.

Ce n'est donc pas un saint sacrement que l'arrivée de ces nouveaux portables, mais une remise à niveau d'une machine qui n'est plus compétitive *économiquement* parlant.

Donc, même si ça te fait mal, les gens n'attendent pas forcément une nouvelle sortie juste pour paraître les plus "hype" du moment, mais juste pour rentabiliser un investissement, ce qui ne les prives pas d'attendre cette sortie dans la bonne humeur et l'enthousiasme malgrès tout...


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut!
Ecoutez, chacun a raison d'un certain point de vue, mais il est dommage que ça tourne limite à l'engueulade à chaque fois! Peace and Mac!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Septembre 2008)

Ne prend pas tout pour toi, et laisse moi maintenir le fait que pour moi, retarder un achat de plus de 3 mois pour une hypothétique mise a jour n'est pas très logique.

*1-* Rien de ce qu'apportera la MAJ ne rendra pus obsolète ton MBP pour l'usage moyen qu'on en a...

*2- *les macs ont une très bonne cote de revente et tu peux très bien revendre ton achat dans 2 ou 3 ans et t'équiper a nouveau pour quelques centaines d'euros...

*3-* économiser 1800 euros pour prendre une machine de première génération (vu les risque d'emmerdes que cela implique) et si MAJ il y a oui moi je trouve ça plus que dangereux...
Immagine qu'en cas de pépin serieux, tu te sera privé de becane pendant X mois pour attendre la MAJ et tu en sera re-privé pour les réparations...

*4-* Si il n'y a pas de MAJ des MBP qu'est ce que je vais me bidonner


----------



## Morneithan (9 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ne prend pas tout pour toi, et laisse moi maintenir le fait que pour moi, retarder un achat de plus de 3 mois pour une hypothétique mise a jour n'est pas très logique.
> 
> *1-* Rien de ce qu'apportera la MAJ ne rendra pus obsolète ton MBP pour l'usage moyen qu'on en a...
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est de retarder un achat de plus de 3 mois pour une MàJ je suis complètement d'accord, mais quand on est à grosso-modo un mois, ça commence à faire réfléchir. (si j'avais pu acheter il y a 3 mois, ça fais un moment que j'aurai mon MBP)

1- Je suis d'accord, un PC portable sert normalement pour web/mail, films/musique , et peu pour le jeu.
Mais en partant du principe qu'une MaJ apporte du meilleur matériel, je pense quand même que même si ca change pas le monde, ca reste interressant pour le prix qu'on y met.

2- Concernant la revente, je veux bien y croire, mais n'ayant jamais vendu de portable sur le net, je ne sais la facilité qu'on a à revendre une telle machine.

3- A moins que le concept de MàJ d'Apple soit contraire à ce que je pense, une upgrade de matos est censer apporter des solutions aux problèmes existant sur le modèle précédent, non le contraire (même si de nouveaux problèmes sont inévitables, le produit parfais n'existe pas). De plus, mettre à jour la gamme MB/MBP n'implique pas à mon sens de grand risques de problèmes, ces produits étant sortis en 2006, c'est pas du nouveau. (Et dans ce cas, on peut s'interroger sur la fiabilité de tout les produit existant, Mac ou PC)

4- C'est normal quand on a déjà un Mac ! 

PS: Je ne prend pas forcément pour moi, mais le fait de quoter mon message me pousse à réagir (réaction humaine normale je pense  ).

Sur ce, comme le dit marcdehousse : Restons Zen, et attendons la suite.


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je vais me faire arracher les dents de sagesse. Si, si je vous jure!
A mon retour y a intérêt à ce qu'ils soient là


----------



## Ukhy (9 Septembre 2008)

Vivement ce soir 19H !!!
Et si il y a de la nouveauté du coté des MacBook, samedi je fais chauffer la Carte Bleue !!!


----------



## miko974 (9 Septembre 2008)

ça y est l'apple store est fermé


----------



## snake974 (9 Septembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> ça y est l'apple store est fermé



Il ne reste plus qu'a espérer que Steve nous fasse un surprise en plus des  nouveaux iPod.


----------



## bernacouri (9 Septembre 2008)

Ils l'ont déjà fait une fois ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Oui, lorsque durant la MacWorld (on un truc du genre) ils ont lancé l'iPhone, image mémorable que celle de iPapy sortant le précieux de sa poche...

Maintenant, pas de faux espoirs, let's rock ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire..."on va balancer la sauce"...

Pas de Mac, à mon avis, et à mon grand damne...


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, lorsque durant la MacWorld (on un truc du genre) ils ont lancé l'iPhone, image mémorable que celle de iPapy sortant le précieux de sa poche...
> 
> Maintenant, pas de faux espoirs, let's rock ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire..."on va balancer la sauce"...
> 
> Pas de Mac, à mon avis, et à mon grand damne...



s'il vous plais messieurs restons optimistes


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

On dit "S'il vous plaît"...:rateau:

Maintenant, quand mon collègue Greg vous met "vous me faites mal", je le comprends mieux...
Ce soir; iTunes 8, de l'iPod, des chiffres et....pas de Mac. 

Pas tapez! 

---------------
Petit rappel, vous n'aurez aucune excuse si vous ne suivez pas le Keynote live ce soir à 19h00 sur MacGé ici:
http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Allez: on est chauds et on envoie des ondes positives sur Steve Jobs pour les Macbooks!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Allez...15...ah non...14 minutes.

Je vais jouer sur mon iPhone tient! 
On est chaud, pour de bon.


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Je suit le live en même temps, et y a des photos, sur l'une desquelles y a des macbooks et là je me dis tiens je vais regarder, rien pour voir si ce serait pas les nouveaux... Mais ils sont pas cons lol moi je suis trop tendu par contre pour imaginer des trucs comme ça


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

a oui sorry pour l'orthographe !!

H-1min


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

sa commence mal pour les MB "une conférence dédier a la musique"


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Septembre 2008)

visiblement c'est mort comme on dit :



> 19h02
> Une conférence dédiée à la musique



Grilled


----------



## Raul10 (9 Septembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> sa commence mal pour les MB "une conférence dédier a la musique"


C'est vrai mais pourquoi pas un "One more thing" concernant les MacBook en fin de conférence ?


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

WE HOPE SO


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

C'est loupé pour Mac, mais par pour iPhone&iPod!!! 
Logique en même temps! 

Le temps sur MacGé s'est arrêté!


----------



## Liquide (9 Septembre 2008)

Vous le regardez où le "live" vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

NOUVEAUX IPOD CLASSICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

ba dit donc c'est pas pour tout de suite les nouveaux nano !!


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

on cultive vraiment le culte de la minceur cher apple !!!

je le trouve grand pas vous ???

EDIT : a ba nan


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

NOUVEAUX NANO: les plus fins jamais construits par Apple Inc.

A Noël seulement...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Accéléromètre inside!


----------



## Hacklex (9 Septembre 2008)

acceleromètre = ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Accéléromètre = tu le couche à 90°, il bascule en Cover Flow, le même systeme que sur mon iPhone ou iPod Touch si tu veux...


----------



## Hacklex (9 Septembre 2008)

ok merci pour la réponse, je suppose que c'est ça aussi qui detecte les "secousses" ?


----------



## Jarod03 (9 Septembre 2008)

c'est un sujet sur les macbook, pas sur le special event les gars ^^


----------



## daeg_runes (9 Septembre 2008)

Avez vous vu que le store était fermé? 
qu'est ce que cela présume?


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Oh pinaise je suis trop stressé je vais être trop trop déçu si il y a rien ( je sais il y a de grandes chances qu'il n'y aie rien ).


----------



## daeg_runes (9 Septembre 2008)

y a pas moyen de voir le keynote en video?


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Ca vient après normalement.


----------



## daeg_runes (9 Septembre 2008)

au 21eme siècle, l'ère d'internet et de l'information online, on ne peut pas suivre un événement mondial autre que par un chroniqueur? même avec skype on peut le faire...


----------



## jujusous3 (9 Septembre 2008)

ça sent la fin avec la venue du chanteur, pas de MBP


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

ban c'est bon la il a annoncé tout ce a quoi on s'attendait !!! a quand les MB

je sais je suis bourré d'espoir


----------



## Raul10 (9 Septembre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> Oh pinaise je suis trop stressé je vais être trop trop déçu si il y a rien ( je sais il y a de grandes chances qu'il n'y aie rien ).



Il faudrait plutôt dire, il y a des chances qu'il y ait quelque chose...

Je préfère me dire qu'il n'y aura rien comme ça si il y a quelque chose, ce sera une bonne surprise...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

C'est fini...


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Il faudrait plutôt dire, il y a des chances qu'il y ait quelque chose...
> 
> Je préfère me dire qu'il n'y aura rien comme ça si il y a quelque chose, ce sera une bonne surprise...


 
Je crois qu'on est tous fatigués lol on commence à divaguer :rateau: Non je positive!


----------



## jujusous3 (9 Septembre 2008)

effectivement, ça parait bel et bien finit, steve vient de le confirmer...Vraiment déçu, je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il présente de nouveaux MB ou MBP en détails, mais au moins une date ou une petite annonce...


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Deçu deçu deçu que je suis


----------



## Raul10 (9 Septembre 2008)

Bon allez, maintenant on y croit pour mardi prochain !


----------



## macss (9 Septembre 2008)

le apple store est réouvert et il n'y a pas de nouveau macbook....


----------



## Hacklex (9 Septembre 2008)

si c'est pour mardi prochain on verra les carton d'invitation dés demain 
Mais je pense pas qu'il fasse venir des journaliste du monde entier deux semaines de suite


----------



## jujusous3 (9 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bon allez, maintenant on y croit pour mardi prochain !


 
Pourquoi mardi prochain?


----------



## Jeromac (9 Septembre 2008)

Qui sait, il y aura peut être la mise à jour la semaine prochaine comme c'était le cas pour je ne sais plus quel produit... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bon allez, maintenant on y croit pour mardi prochain !


 
Et c'est reparti pour un tour Mouahahahahaha:rateau:


----------



## jujusous3 (9 Septembre 2008)

ça m'étonnerai, si ils avaient quelquechose sur le point de sortir ils l'auraient dit aujourd'hui, tout d'un coup. Y vont pas faire des annonce toutes les semaines


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> ça m'étonnerai, si ils avaient quelquechose sur le point de sortir ils l'auraient dit aujourd'hui, tout d'un coup. Y vont pas faire des annonce toutes les semaines


 
C'est à voir. Pour quon parle plus longtemps d'eux et pour convaincre ceux qui hésitaient encore, ils vont nous faire tenir en halien pour... longtemps


----------



## Jeromac (9 Septembre 2008)

Je crois que je vais passer commande pour un Macbook noir ce soir... J'en ai marre d'attendre, et pas envie d'attendre fin septembre ou début octobre pour, qu'au final, on constate qu'il n'y a pas de Macbook


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Je crois que je vais passer commande pour un Macbook noir ce soir... J'en ai marre d'attendre, et pas envie d'attendre fin septembre ou début octobre pour, qu'au final, on constate qu'il n'y a pas de Macbook


 
Ce serait dommage... Mais bon c'est ton choix. Il est vrai qu'il est maintenant difficile d'établir des pronostics sur l'annonce de la MàJ. A part la fin des promotions spéciales et autres, je vois pas...


----------



## Jeromac (9 Septembre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> Ce serait dommage... Mais bon c'est ton choix. Il est vrai qu'il est maintenant difficile d'établir des pronostics sur l'annonce de la MàJ. A part la fin des promotions spéciales et autres, je vois pas...



Oui ce serait dommage, je vais attendre en fait... On devient un peu fou à attendre ces machines :rateau: Mais c'est vrai qu'attendre plusieurs mois, et de cracker 1 mois avant la sortie des mises à jour... c'est dommage. 

Je pense que s'il n'y a aucune mise à jour de Macbook avant le premier mardi du mois d'octobre (le 07/10), c'est que les Macbooks ne sortiront pas cette année !


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Septembre 2008)

Si on attend jusque là et il y a rien, ben on aura pas l'air ****!


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Je crois que je vais passer commande pour un Macbook noir ce soir... J'en ai marre d'attendre, et pas envie d'attendre fin septembre ou début octobre pour, qu'au final, on constate qu'il n'y a pas de Macbook



Je vais faire comme toi je commande la MB noir !! il est très bien pour l'utilisation que je veut en faire et va pouvoir tenir la route au moins 2 ans !!


----------



## jeremyzed (9 Septembre 2008)

tssss moi aussi j en ai marre


----------



## Jeromac (9 Septembre 2008)

Quoique j'aurai voulu un Macbook Pro pour la carte graphique... pour pouvoir jouer tranquillement. Mais j'aime pas spécialement le clavier du Macbook Pro (enfin ceci dit il est super, mais par rapport aux Macbook et Macbook Air, j'aime moins) et j'ai lu trop de mauvais avis sur la carte graphique qui chauffait anormalement  

Si j'achète un Macbook noir ce soir, et que le mois prochain Steve m'annonce un Macbook Pro avec un clavier de Macbook Air et une carte graphique (disons une 8800), alors là bah ouin ouin quoi 

Steve vilain coquinou !

edit : Après je pense à une chose, la seule chose qui pourrait me motiver à acheter maintenant c'est de me dire que j'aurai un Macbook "révisé" (càd que je ne ferai pas les frais d'une nouveauté), mais est-ce le cas ici ? Est-ce que la mise à jour éventuelle est-elle suffisament majeure comme c'était le cas lors du passage iBook/Macbook et PowerBook/Macbook Pro ? Hein ? Personne sait ? M'en serai douté.

et le Centrino 2 ça apporte quoi finalement ?


----------



## lsol (9 Septembre 2008)

bah moi aussi j'en ai marre je pense que j'irai faire un tour au Apple Store demain 

les macbook actuels sont de bonnes machines bien que certains pc mieux équipés soit moins cher mais il y'a la qualité chez MAC !!

n'empeche que ce serait ralant qu'il y ait une MAJ d'ici peu...:rateau:


----------



## Ptimouss (10 Septembre 2008)

Vous ne pouvez pas attendre encore quelques semaines jusqu'en octobre ? (c'est pas une critique, c'est une question  )

Quoiqu'il en soit, si j'étais obligé de prendre un portable Apple aujourd'hui, je prendrais un MB. D'une part parce que je refuse de prendre le risque de tomber sur un MBP avec une 8600M victime de poussée de température, et d'autre part parce que s'il y a une maj d'ici octobre, ça fera moins mal au c.. d'avoir dépenser 1200 que 1800 (minimum).


----------



## bossdupad (10 Septembre 2008)

Je suis déçu comme vous tous même si on le savait plus ou moins qu'il n'y aurait pas de mise à jours hier. Personnellement je continue d'attendre .


----------



## Morneithan (10 Septembre 2008)

La porte reste ouverte aux updates à partir du 16 Sept, où l'offre US d'achat d'un MacBook avec un iPod offert finira...

Tout reste possible si il s'agit d'un upgrade "simple" (donc pouvant survenir sans préavis directement sur l'Apple Store). Mais n'ayant pas une grande connaissance de l'historique Apple, je sais pas si ca leur arrive souvent de faire ca...

Par contre si c'est une changement de génération (avec modification de la coque, etc...), le minimum sera mi-Octobre à mon avis, car ca nécessiterai une Keynote, et deux d'affilée ca fais beaucoup...

On reste au même stade en tout cas: l'attente !


----------



## Jeromac (10 Septembre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Vous ne pouvez pas attendre encore quelques semaines jusqu'en octobre ? (c'est pas une critique, c'est une question  )



En fait si, je vais attendre. J'ai eu un moment de faiblesse et mon impulsivité avait temporairement repris le dessus... 



Ptimouss a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, si j'étais obligé de prendre un portable Apple aujourd'hui, je prendrais un MB. D'une part parce que je refuse de prendre le risque de tomber sur un MBP avec une 8600M victime de poussée de température, et d'autre part parce que s'il y a une maj d'ici octobre, ça fera moins mal au c.. d'avoir dépenser 1200 que 1800 (minimum).



C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit... Un Macbook, c'est qu'un Macbook après tout... Il est vrai qu'une belle update après un gros investissement d'un Macbook Pro m'aurait vraiment mis les nerfs.

En même temps, je sais même plus pourquoi je voulais switcher moi... Ah oui, pour Mac OS X !


----------



## dr-koopa (10 Septembre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Vous ne pouvez pas attendre encore quelques semaines jusqu'en octobre ? (c'est pas une critique, c'est une question  ).



pareil pour moi !! je suis faible 

aller j'attend jusqu'à fin septembre et après j'achète MAJ ou pas !!


----------



## ndeclochez (10 Septembre 2008)

Moi je me suis acheté un Imac  (au moins je vais remplacer mon pc et quitter enfin windows !!!) ce qui me permettra d'attendre pour l'achat d'un futur macbook et le nouveau système d'exploitation en 2009....


----------



## lsol (10 Septembre 2008)

bon  mauvaise nouvelle

j'ai été à l'Apple store(bruxelles) d'après le gérant pas de MAJ avant 6mois.......:casse:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2008)

Et tu crois le gérant ? il est «source proche» ? Apple va laisser son macbook sans update pendant un an ?


----------



## cedcrow (10 Septembre 2008)

mais bien sûr qu'il va te dire ça.
tu penses quoi ? qu'il va te dire "non non n'achetez pas, c'est pour bientôt... d'ailleurs on a même mis des étiquettes avec marqué 'attention maj imminente' " 

Il en sait rien comme tout le monde mais lui a un business à faire tourner.


----------



## lsol (10 Septembre 2008)

cedcrow a dit:


> mais bien sûr qu'il va te dire ça.
> tu penses quoi ? qu'il va te dire "non non n'achetez pas, c'est pour bientôt... d'ailleurs on a même mis des étiquettes avec marqué 'attention maj imminente' "
> 
> Il en sait rien comme tout le monde mais lui a un business à faire tourner.




j'men doutais ça..... 
j'suis pas con non plus je sais très bien qu'il va pas me dire bah oui attend un peu alors qu'il y a des stock à écouler mais en même temps ya que 2 keynote par an et ça m'étonnerait qu'elles se suivent avec un mois d'intervalle à peine

edit: au fait ça commence à être pesant l'agressivité de certains membre sur ce forum !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2008)

Il était flamand ?



lsol a dit:


> mais en même temps ya que 2 keynote par an et ça m'étonnerait qu'elles se suivent avec un mois d'intervalle à peine


Ça fait un bail à loyer* que les mises à jour n'attendent plus forcément les keynotes !

*plus bas


----------



## marcdehousse (10 Septembre 2008)

ndeclochez a dit:


> Moi je me suis acheté un Imac (au moins je vais remplacer mon pc et quitter enfin windows !!!) ce qui me permettra d'attendre pour l'achat d'un futur macbook et le nouveau système d'exploitation en 2009....


 
Ah ouais... Y en  a qui prennent le macbook ET le iMac... Carrément ! 
J'aimerais bien pouvoir en faire autant


----------



## lsol (10 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il était flamand ?
> 
> Ça fait un bail à loyer* que les mises à jour n'attendent plus forcément les keynotes !
> 
> *plus bas




continuons à espérer alors 

début octobre ce serait bien après ça moi j'achète


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Septembre 2008)

de toutes façons sur ce post c'est presque l'hystérie générale en ce moment alors bon...

N'oublions pas que l'offre ipod + macbook aux US s'arrette lundi prochain et qu'une maj des macbooks a déjà eu lieu une semaine après les ipods...

Ca reste des supositions mais je ne perds pas tout éspoirs pour le mois de septembre

D'ailleurs a propos de l'offre ipod + macbook je pense qu'avec le cours /$ il faut pas esperer la voir arriver en france, non?


----------



## cedcrow (10 Septembre 2008)

lsol a dit:


> edit: au fait ça commence à être pesant l'agressivité de certains membre sur ce forum !



faut dire que c'est un peu lourd de toujours rabâcher les mêmes histoires à l'approche de maj.
c'est "le beau-frère du cousin de ma concierge", ou alors le "commercial m'a dit" et companie...
Dire que ça sent pas bon à cause de ça, c'est faire de la désinformation et noyé les infos pertinentes.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2008)

NightWalker devrait revenir à mon avis, et pas pour rien cette fois...
On vous avait prévenu, même si c'est plus les deux mêmes qu'avant...

Alors un Keynote de passé, si Apple n'annonce pas clairement la MàJ des MacBook Pro dans un SE, alors elle les mettra à jour en douce...même si ça m'étonnerait GRANDEMENT qu'Apple fasse ça.


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Septembre 2008)

Bah pourquoi pas?

une simple maj hardware avec une baisse de prix c'est possible non?


----------



## Umbre (10 Septembre 2008)

> Un Macbook, c'est qu'un Macbook après tout


 
Pardon Monsieur ?
Un Hp n'est qu'un HP, un Dell n'est qu'un Dell, S-J n'que S-J mais mon MB ce n'est pas qu'UN MB !
C'est genre ... un truc merveilleux dans une boite noire et qui coûte le prix de 4 EeePc !

Non Monsieur, un MB n'est pas qu'un MB ! C'est mon honneur de pas assez riche pur m'acheter un nouveau MBP qui en prend un coup avec ce résonement ...

Bon aller ... Une MAJ pour le mard qui suit mon retour de Londres, sinon j'achète un Powerbook 17" éè


----------



## cooldrum (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme beaucoup de monde ici, j'attend la prochaine Maj pour switcher. Je rentre en M1 electronique et informatique et j'aimerais acheter un Macbook Pro pour finir mes etudes ( et m'aider pour mon futur metier).  

Pensez vous que le MBP soit un ordinateur tres utilisé chez les ingenieurs ???

Je lis ce topic depuis le mois de juin et je me demande : " quand va arriver cette Maj ?? " et " de quelle nature sera cette Maj ??" . Malheureusement,  Dieu et steve Jobs doivent etre les seuls a le savoir!! Et Dieu je me le demande  

Tres decus de la keynote d hier soir (mais pas surpris!!!) je me dis que la Maj sera simple au niveau hardware, mais ceci n engage que moi ( je ne veux pas de pb). Qu'en pensez-vous? Serai il possible d avoir 2 keynotes a un mois d intervalle?

Merci pour vos reponses.... et surtout restons calme avant, pendant et apres cette Maj


----------



## dr-koopa (10 Septembre 2008)

Il peut très bien y avoir une MAj sans Keynote nan !!??? 

Restons zen en attendant sagement la fin du mois comme des enfant attendent un mois le 25 décembre


----------



## Bibibear (10 Septembre 2008)

cedcrow a dit:


> faut dire que c'est un peu lourd de toujours rabâcher les mêmes histoires à l'approche de maj.
> c'est "le beau-frère du cousin de ma concierge", ou alors le "commercial m'a dit" et companie...
> Dire que ça sent pas bon à cause de ça, c'est faire de la désinformation et noyé les infos pertinentes.


Il y a quand même une différence entre le beau-frère du cousin de ta concierge et le gérant d'un Apple Store (ouais sauf si c'est le même gars lol).

Je vois pas pourquoi agresser les gens qui veulent bien faire en faisant part de leurs echos. 

Si demain tu vas dans un Apple Store et que par un hasard inouï le gérant te dit qu'il a eu la nouvelle et que la révision des MB arrive dans les deux semaines (ça risque pas d'arriver mais c'est pour l'histoire), tu repenseras à ça en te faisant insulter quand t'y posteras sur le forum.


----------



## Jeromac (10 Septembre 2008)

C'est marrant parce que je connais 2 personnes qui travaillent chez Apple. Ces 2 personnes ne se connaissent pas. Et quand je demande "à quand la mise à jour des Macbook ?" et bien, l'un me dit fin septembre-début octobre, et l'autre me dit janvier 2009.

En fait personne ne sait réellement, à se demander si Steve lui même le sait ? Qui sait, peut être qu'il lance deux dés tous les mardis matin, et s'il fait un double 6, hop mise à jour !

En tout cas, une chose est sûre, le jour ou l'Apple Store sera fermé, qu'il réouvrira, et qu'il y aura la petite image "new" à côté des Macbooks, j'en connais plus d'un qui seront heureux. N'est ce pas ?


----------



## Marsu69 (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous

Je suis tout nouveau ici mais néanmoins je souhaiterais juste soumettre une petite hypothèse :

Habituellement les Macbook sont mis a jour tous les 6 mois environ. Au jour d'aujourd'hui on en est a 7 mois environ.
A côté de ça on sait qu'il y'a pas mal de rumeurs sur des éventuelles nouvelles coques etc.

Alors voila ce que moi je pense :
- Soit ces rumeurs sur les coques sont fausses et on aura droit a une MAJ d'ici Octobre/Novembre histoire de coller au calendrier habituel
- Soit ces rumeurs sont plus ou moins exactes, ce qui explique le délais assez long de la MAJ qui interviendra a mon sens alors lors d'un gros evenement Apple... Hors le seul que je vois a l'horizon c'est en Janvier.

Après je ne connais pas assez le mode de fonctionnement d'Apple pour me permettre une affirmation, mais je pense que si une vraie refonte devait être prévue, elle sera annoncé en Janvier et pas a l'occasion d'un "evenement de derniere minute" prévue d'ici la fin de l'année.

Ceci dit j'espere quand même qu'ils se décideront rapidement.

Voili voilou, encore un message qui sert pas a grand chose mais au moins je me suis jeté dans le bain des macusers (oui je suis encore sous windows ^^)

@+


----------



## cooldrum (10 Septembre 2008)

Serait-il possible qu'Apple devoile une Maj mineure apres toutes ces rumeurs??

A mon avis,il y a peu de chance qu'Apple annonce un changement en profondeur des portables avant janvier.

Pour les utilisateurs de MBP, a quels niveaux aimeriez-vous voir des améliorations de vos MBP??

En tout cas, j'espere me tromper fortement car j aimerais acheter un petit MBP pour la rentree scolaire.......


----------



## Raul10 (10 Septembre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> Serait-il possible qu'Apple devoile une Maj mineure apres toutes ces rumeurs??
> 
> A mon avis,il y a peu de chance qu'Apple annonce un changement en profondeur des portables avant janvier.
> 
> ...



Perso, j'aimerais bien avoir :
- Une nouvelle carte graphique
- Processeur à 2.8GHz
- De la DDR 3 si le prix n'est pas trop élevé
- Un lecteur BR (je n'y crois pas trop)

Le design, je m'en fiche, je trouve que le design actuel est déjà pas mal. Je voudrais juste un upgrade du matos.


----------



## cooldrum (10 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Perso, j'aimerais bien avoir :
> - *Une nouvelle carte graphique*
> - Processeur à 2.8GHz
> - De la DDR 3 si le prix n'est pas trop élevé
> ...



A quelle CG penses tu?? ATI/NVIDIA ?? le meme clash sur mac que sur PC


----------



## cedcrow (10 Septembre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Il y a quand même une différence entre le beau-frère du cousin de ta concierge et le gérant d'un Apple Store (ouais sauf si c'est le même gars lol).
> 
> Je vois pas pourquoi agresser les gens qui veulent bien faire en faisant part de leurs echos.
> 
> Si demain tu vas dans un Apple Store et que par un hasard inouï le gérant te dit qu'il a eu la nouvelle et que la révision des MB arrive dans les deux semaines (ça risque pas d'arriver mais c'est pour l'histoire), tu repenseras à ça en te faisant insulter quand t'y posteras sur le forum.



Non mais vous allez vous relâcher un peu ? J'ai insulté qui ?

j'aimerai (juste) bien que toutes les catégories retrouvent leur utilité d'origine ça permettra de faire l'impasse facilement sur les posts "spécial fantasme" et autres "rumeur de mon beau frère".

y'a une époque (que je regrette) où ce post aurait été fermé dès la 3e page ou déplacé dans une catégorie discussion de bar.

y'a vraiment des gens qui veulent des conseils pour switcher et c'est pas avec des fils aussi nazes qu'ils trouveront réponse.


----------



## Pdg (10 Septembre 2008)

Eh ben tiens, justement, à propos de besoins^^

 Euh... Je me permets de solliciter vos compétences... Eh oui. :rateau:


Je l'avoue, cela fait bientot 3 ans que je ne suis plus de près les évolutions technologiques de nos machines. Comme je l'ai dit de ci, de là, j'avais un portable qui me donnait satisfaction (Toshiba Satellite M40-331), mais je n'en peux plus de Windows et toute sa clique. Il est temps pour moi de switcher. Et c'est là que le bât blesse : j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur portable (n'ayant pas la place pour un poste fixe), et ce, pour dans pas trop longtemps. J'attendais avec espoir (mais sans trop y croire, let's rock) une mise à jour pour hier... 

Donc, je peux attendre sans être trop pénalisé jusqu'en octobre, mais décembre ou même janvier, ça n'est pas possible. C'est pourquoi j'en appelle à votre sagesse insondable, Ô membres vénérables de ce forum. Est-ce que la technologie embarquée à bord du MacBook Pro est suffisante pour ne pas avoir à rougir, même d'ici 2 à 3 ans, et continuer à faire tourner correctement des logiciels standard (en suivant leur évolution normale), pour une utilisation multimédia moyenne (photos, vidéo, montage vidéo débutant mais pourquoi pas un peu plus dans un avenir moyen), bureautique convenable, vidéoludique un peu, etc... ? 

Je parle du modèle entrée de gamme : 2,4GHz, RAM 2Go, éventuellement poussée à 4, disque dur 250GB 5400rpm (peut-être le 200GB 7200rpm est-il plus adapté ?), NVIDIA Geforce 8600M GT 256Go SDRAM. 

Et d'ailleurs (oui, j'abuse...), même question avec le MacBook (blanc, 2,4GHz) ? 

Comprenez-moi, ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir un ordinateur qui me convienne, même si 1 petit mois après mon achat ils sortent une tuerie absolue, mais ça m'ennuierait quand même d'investir pour être largué et ne pas réussir à suivre d'ici 24 à 36 mois... 

Ce n'est pas un ènième poste pleurnicheur qui veut ci ou ça (je sais bien le si t'as besoin, tu prends, si tu peux attendre, tu attends), mais bien un appel de compétence pour les gens qui s'y connaissent plus que moi en informatique^^ 

En tout cas, merci !


----------



## greggorynque (10 Septembre 2008)

cedcrow a dit:


> Non mais vous allez vous relâcher un peu ? J'ai insulté qui ?
> 
> j'aimerai (juste) bien que toutes les catégories retrouvent leur utilité d'origine ça permettra de faire l'impasse facilement sur les posts "spécial fantasme" et autres "rumeur de mon beau frère".
> 
> ...



100% d'accord !


----------



## Tchak (10 Septembre 2008)

Mais finalement c'est pas un petit EeePC-like qui manque à la gamme Apple plutôt ? Mettre 40% de plus pour un MB par rapport à un équivalent PC moins bien fini, c'est une chose. Mais pour quelqu'un qui veut un portable tout simple tout leger à 350euro, le premier prix MB est un peu loin.

Je serais Steve, je mettrais plutôt mes équipes la dessus, genre arretez-tout ce que vous êtes en train de faire, je veux un mini-mac portable à 500euro (avec Snow Leopard  ) vous croyez pas ?!


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2008)

Allez, ca me fait tellement marrer ce poste, que je rajoute ma petite touche:

Apple event pour les Mac prévus pour le 14 Octobre!

http://gizmodo.com/5048126/rumor-apple-macbook-event-on-oct-14

Encore 1 mois a tenir les gars!! Ca serait con de craquer maintenant, non?


----------



## greggorynque (10 Septembre 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> Allez, ca me fait tellement marrer ce poste, que je rajoute ma petite touche:
> 
> Apple event pour les Mac prévus pour le 14 Octobre!
> 
> ...



Apple event ? ca c'est bien plus crédible d'un coup


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Apple event ? ca c'est bien plus crédible d'un coup



Je savais que ça te plairait!!


----------



## lainbebop (11 Septembre 2008)

genial genial, le 14 octobre ça fait loin mais c'est mieux que rien !!
( dsl mais falait bien que je post sur la page 69 )


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Septembre 2008)

Mais, encore une fois, c'est une simple rumeur!


----------



## Piixel (11 Septembre 2008)

69 pages de délires et d'espoir lol ! Allez le 14 oct "let's go" !!!


----------



## miko974 (11 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mais, encore une fois, c'est une simple rumeur!



Les rumeurs se sont avérées fondées pour les Ipods il n'y a pas de raison pour que cela ne soit pas le cas pour les Mac. Wait & See...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2008)

La rumeur sur le G5 a quand même durée 3 ans


----------



## Jeromac (11 Septembre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> Pour les utilisateurs de MBP, a quels niveaux aimeriez-vous voir des améliorations de vos MBP??



- Personnellement, j'aimerai que le *clavier *actuel soit changé au profit d'un clavier "minitel". Je n'aurai pas dit ça il y a 6 mois, mais après avoir essayé les autres claviers de Macbook et de Macbook Air (celui là miam :rateau, je ne peux qu'espérer une mise à jour en ce sens. Après pour ce qui est de la couleur je ne me prononce pas, noir, gris alu... peu m'importe. Mais je sens aussi que beaucoup voudront garder le clavier actuel, aussi, notez que cet avis n'engage que moi.

- Concernant la *coque*, je ne suis pas contre un changement de couleur, blanc, noir, je m'en fiche un peu, pourvu qu'elle reste en aluminium.

- Après, s'ils pouvaient nous mettre une autre *carte graphique*, parce qu'une 8600M GT c'est pas si mal, mais bon... et parce que je vois trop de posts/annonces/rumeurs parlant de la 8600M GT du Macbook Pro qui, soit disant, serait défectueuse au point d'atteindre des températures folles.

- Question *écran*, garder toujours la possibilité de l'avoir en mat (j'aime pas les écrans brillants), et toujours un écran LED mais ça j'imagine que ça ne changera pas 

Après, tout le reste, nouvelle plateforme *Centrino 2*, microprocesseur avec fréquence plus élevée, *blu-ray* (pourquoi pas...), et j'en passe.

_Ah, et je sais pas si j'ai vu ça ici ou ailleurs, mais pour l'idée d'un *pavé numérique* sur le clavier du MBP, je suis totalement contre. J'aime bien le pavé numérique, mais pas sur un ordinateur portable ! Qu'il soit en 15" ou 17" !

_Edit : Special event le 14 octobre ? Il ne devait pas y avoir un évênement Apple fin septembre au fait ? Ou alors j'ai révé ?


----------



## cooldrum (11 Septembre 2008)

Un special event le 14 oct. pourrait être un lancement d'une nouvelle gamme de portable pour les fêtes de fin d'année.....Et ils lancent une rumeur en septembre, comme ca, certains étudiants (comme moi) préféreront attendre avant de switcher. 

Donc deux avantages :

- Scolaire ===> attente des étudiants grâce à l'annonce ===> $$ 
- Fête de noël ===> cadeau ===>$$ 

Mais ceci, comme d habitude, n'engage que moi! 

Sinon que pensez-vous du clavier de type minitel? plus sensible/doux/rapide???


----------



## miko974 (11 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester quelques heures sur un macbook, je l'ai trouvé agréable à l'utilisation, le fait que les touches soient légèrement espacées réduit sensiblement le nombre de fautes de frappe. J'ai également apprécié la petite course des touches et  le fait que la buté soit bien nette et pas molle comme sur la plupart des claviers que j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser. J'espère vraiment que ce clavier équipera les nouveaux MBP


----------



## greggorynque (11 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> -
> 
> _Ah, et je sais pas si j'ai vu ça ici ou ailleurs, mais pour l'idée d'un *pavé numérique* sur le clavier du MBP, je suis totalement contre. J'aime bien le pavé numérique, mais pas sur un ordinateur portable ! Qu'il soit en 15" ou 17" !
> _



C'est marrant mais c'est la seule des amélioratiopns citées qui changerait VRAIMENT la vie de beaucoup d'utilisateurs dans toutes celles que tu a citées .........

Le blueray ? useless tout va pour la dématerialisation des contenus...
Le clavier nouveau ? ca oui, mais avec pavé num alors...
Le nouveau proc ? tu va gagner 4 min en autoomie et 2,5% de perfs sincerement il y a plus urgent (surtout que les MBP ont des rocesseurs de folie comparée a la concurence)
La nouvell CG .... une 8700 serait ptet pas mal mais ca on plus ce ne serais pas une revolution, juse qques FPS gagnés pour les gamers et c'est tout ...
Le nouvel écran: vu la qualité de l'actuel je ne vois pas... Un mat pourquoi pas, mais en option seulement...
La coque oui mériterais un nouveau design mais ca aussi ca ce jouerais tellement sur des details que je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est grave si il ne la changet pas ....


----------



## marcdehousse (11 Septembre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> Sinon que pensez-vous du clavier de type minitel? plus sensible/doux/rapide???


 
Sincèrement, il est mieux, à mon avis, que celui des MBP. Je trouve que taper des textes est plus désagéable avec les MBP, ce qui est peut être dû à la résistance des touches. De plus, sur les MB les touches sont bien espacées et je trove ça plus confortable. Par contre je pense que le noir, comme sur le MBA, ne vaut vraiment pas la peine car les touches s'usent vite.

Je vois pas mal de dépêches concernant l'event de octobre, la rumeur à l'air de prendre de l'ampleur...


----------



## Jeromac (11 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est marrant mais c'est la seule des amélioratiopns citées qui changerait VRAIMENT la vie de beaucoup d'utilisateurs dans toutes celles que tu a citées .........



De beaucoup d'utilisateurs ? Peut-être des comptables...

Il y a encore quelques temps j'étais pour l'ajout d'un pavé numérique sur les ordinateurs portables... jusqu'à en essayer un. Le problème du pavé numérique et que ce n'est pas ergonomique sur un portable, lors de la saisie on se trouve soit sur le côté gauche pour être en face du clavier mais à ce moment on est plus en face de l'écran, soit en face de l'écran mais dans ce cas le 3/4 de la saisie s'effectue en ayant les bras vers la gauche... 

Après il faut voir, si on passe plusieurs heures à utiliser un pavé numérique et exclusivement celui-ci, ça peut être intéressant. Moi même, j'apprécie beaucoup un pavé numérique sur un ordinateur de bureau et m'en sers dès que je dois saisir ne serait-ce qu'un seul chiffre, mais pour disons 90% des utilisateurs, le pavé numérique sur un ordinateur portable me semble plus un problème qu'un apport réel en terme d'efficacité.

Je pense que mis à part les comptables et toutes professions exigeant la saisie intensive de chiffres, le pavé numérique sur un portable ne se justifie pas. 

Le bon compromis selon moi serait l'acquisition d'un pavé numérique externe en USB.


----------



## nicolas.mac (11 Septembre 2008)

J'attends un nouveau MacBook Pro... Rdv le 14/10/08

Wait and See..


----------



## cooldrum (11 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement, je pense que le pavé num pose plusieurs problèmes au niveau du confort dutilisation (musculaire,.).Les mains ne sont plus en face de lécran, donc lutilisateur non plus.
Donc je ne suis pas pour, mais ceci n engage que moi !!! comme d hab !

Jai utilisé un pavé num a 30 pour mes études en maths, mais lorsque j allais a la fac, j utilisais les chiffres de mon clavier.

Mais un pavé num implanté sur un portable nest vitale que pour une certaines classe de personnes (travail ou hobbies), donc moins orienté sur un large public. D'ou, moins d'argent!

Je pense quApple ninstaura pas  de pavé num sur le 13" et 15" mais sur le 17", il faut voir .. wait and see !!!!


----------



## dr-koopa (11 Septembre 2008)

en réponse a "PDG" je pense que les mackook moyenne et haut de gamme peuvent tenir très facilement 2 ans 2 ans et demi ! De même pour le MBP qui n'a pas nombre de truc en plus a envié au MB noir


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est marrant mais c'est la seule des amélioratiopns
> Le nouveau proc ? tu va gagner 4 min en autoomie et 2,5% de perfs sincerement il y a plus urgent (surtout que les MBP ont des rocesseurs de folie comparée a la concurence)
> La nouvell CG .... une 8700 serait ptet pas mal mais ca on plus ce ne serais pas une revolution, juse qques FPS gagnés pour les gamers et c'est tout ...
> Le nouvel écran: vu la qualité de l'actuel je ne vois pas... Un mat pourquoi pas, mais en option seulement...
> La coque oui mériterais un nouveau design mais ca aussi ca ce jouerais tellement sur des details que je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est grave si il ne la changet pas ....


 
Oui mais non, je voulais switcher (je veux encore mais la date du 14/10 je n'y crois pas), sauf que j'ai besoin d'un PC pour 3ans (je n'ai pas les moyens de le renouveller tout les ans), et tes affirmations sont un peu erronées. Le processeur du MBP à 1800Euros, et loin d'être ce qui ce fait de mieux, sur des pc à 1000euros tu trouve mieux. 

Si je veux moi, un renouvellement c'est pour les nouveaux pross, la nouvelle plateforme, qui apporte bien mieux qu'un clavier numérique.
Qui apporte la possibilité de switcher d'une carte grapphique intégrée (intel) à une carte graphique dédiée (Ati, nvidia vaut mieux pas), en fonction de l'utilisation du PC, faisant ainsi gagner beaucoup d'autonomie. 

Après avoir essayé, MB et MBP, je me dis que c'est dommage d'avoir un clavier si désagréable sur une machine Pro là où, le MB est parfait.
Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur les raisons d'un écart de 600Euros pour une carte graphique ?

Et pour ceux ayant un BootCamp avec Windows ne trouvez vous pas le clavier gênant (pour les emplacements des caractères)  ???


----------



## Morneithan (11 Septembre 2008)

L'écart viens aussi de la différence de taille de l'écran, en plus de la carte graphique.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Septembre 2008)

Hello, 

Un "Special Event" au nom de "Let's Macbook" serait pour le 14 octobre...

la suite par ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-09-11/#17023


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Un "Special Event" au nom de "Let's Macbook" serait pour le 14 octobre...
> 
> la suite par ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-09-11/#17023



http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131711/de-nouveaux-mac-le-14-octobre

Je te suggère de reprendre un peu de café


----------



## spyan (11 Septembre 2008)

De nouveaux MacBooks pour le 14 octobre, voilà une bonne nouvelle qui vient ensoleiller une journée pluvieuse sur la côte basque


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> en réponse a "PDG" je pense que les mackook moyenne et haut de gamme peuvent tenir très facilement 2 ans 2 ans et demi ! De même pour le MBP qui n'a pas nombre de truc en plus a envié au MB noir



La bonne blague...
Le MacBook noir qui n'a pas grand chose à envier au MacBook Pro...
Je citerais simplement:
-Une carte graphique...
-Un écran LED 15.4".
-Un clavier rétro-éclairé.
-Un FireWire 800 et 400.

Mais bon, ya déjà ça et on pourrait rajouter; puissance, et fermetures à crochets...

D'un autre côté, le MacBook est moins cher...


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> La bonne blague...
> Le MacBook noir qui n'a pas grand chose à envier au MacBook Pro...
> -Un écran LED 15.4"
> Mais bon, ya déjà ça et on pourrait rajouter; puissance, et fermetures à crochets...
> ...


 
En même la puissance, sur le modèle à 1800 pas du tout, c'est le même pross, la fermeture à crochet c'est plutôt un point négatif face à une magnétique, dans le monde des PC un 13"3 revient plus cher qu'un 15,4" même avec éclairage LED.

Il me faudrait néanmoins un MBP, et pourtant avec 15% de réduc à config bien inférieur (comprendre premier modèle de MBP), le MBP me coûte 700 Euros de plus 
qu'un Lenovo ayant de bien gros avantages : pross de 200MHZ de plus et double de mémoire cache, meilleure autonomie (7H), CG à peu près égale, DD en 7200Trs/min, résolution supérieure (1650x1024).

Alors quand je lis qu'un MBP actuel c'est très bien, et son tarif est normal......c'est pas vraiment le cas.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> En même la puissance, sur le modèle à 1800 pas du tout, c'est le même pross, la fermeture à crochet c'est plutôt un point négatif face à une magnétique, dans le monde des PC un 13"3 revient plus cher qu'un 15,4" même avec éclairage LED.
> 
> Il me faudrait néanmoins un MBP, et pourtant avec 15% de réduc à config bien inférieur (comprendre premier modèle de MBP), le MBP me coûte 700 Euros de plus
> qu'un Lenovo ayant de bien gros avantages : pross de 200MHZ de plus et double de mémoire cache, meilleure autonomie (7H), CG à peu près égale, DD en 7200Trs/min, résolution supérieure (1650x1024).
> ...



Ohh l'argumentation de choc...MPB vs. Lenovo.
Ouahou.

1: Tu payes la marque, l'OS et le design, chose complètement absentes de ton modèle Lenovo.

2: plus la dalle est grande meilleur est l'affichage (pas forcemment en terme de résolution), alors me dis pas qu'un 13.3" revient plus cher...

3: Les fermetures magnétiques est un point positif quand la coque en plastique que tu as en dessous ne se fissure pas...mais en parlant de lenovo, des fermetures magnétiques, ya pas connaître...

4: "En même la puissance", j'arrive à deviner ce que tu veux dire, mais encore une fois, loupé, puisque un MacBook est moins puissant qu'un MacBook Pro, même l'entrée de gamme à 1799...

5: Donc un MacBook Pro est un outil de puissance et son prix est justifié, c'est donc vraiment le cas...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Septembre 2008)

> 5: Donc un MacBook Pro est un outil de puissance et son prix est justifié, c'est donc vraiment le cas...


 
Effectivement je suis d'accord, quand on achète un MBP (ou autre Mac) on achète un concept et surtout l'OS est en adéquation avec le matériel... et ça coûte plus évidemment.

Par contre j'ai l'impression que la qualité de la carrosserie est en baisse chez Apple je me trompe ? 

Yo


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2008)

Puis qu'on n'y croit plus... les rumeurs c'est par là


----------

